# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  39+ (Klub Q10) II

## BHany

*Drage naše Q10 cure (i dečki)!

  Otvaram novu temu kao nastavak na staru.

**Pokušat ćemo još jednom jer znam da vam ova tema puno znači. 
Ona stara, također kao i neke druge, već dugo nema neki edukativni karakter. Uglavnom su to bili dogovori za kavu i čestitanja i sl. 

Pokušat ćemo to promijeniti.* *

Dogovori za kavu su posebna tema...Svaka kava, nova tema. Staru ključamo.

Čestitanja i ostala veselja i dobre vijesti vraćamo na Odbrojavanje.

  Vi pokušajte vratiti izvorni duh ove teme. 
Pokušajte biti podrška jedni drugima, ali kroz međusobnu razmjenu informacija i iskustava.** 
Ova bi tema trebala služiti upravo tome...isključivo za raspravu i razmjenu iskustava žena koje se se u postupcima našle u malo kasnijim godinama (iznad 39) - 
o njihovim očekivanjima, strahovima, načinima stimulacije, uspjesima, neuspjesima pa i reakcijama okoline.
Nastojat ćemo je držati u tom smjeru, a vas molimo da nam u tome pomognete.

U nadi da ćemo uspjeti i da će nam tema opstati...

  Sretno i uspješno svima 

**STARA TEMA*

----------


## tikica_69

Evo ja ću početi  :Smile: 
Spremam se opet u Prag na donaciju i zove mene mama i kaže: Čujem da se opet spremaš po bebu. Ja kažem: Da, iduće godine. A ona meni: Ja više nisam spremna za sve te šokove!!!
Mislim ono..... ona nije spremna  :Rolling Eyes: 
Kako ste se vi nosili s time s najužom okolinom? Jesu li vam puno jamrali da bi trebali napokon odustati?

----------


## perla5

evo ja ću nastaviti :Smile: 
U svojoj 40-oj prvi put ću, nadam se, postati mama. Šok za cijelu obitelj. Otac još ne vjeruje, kaže da čekam da se mali rodi :Smile:  Majka je velika vjernica, ali kao znak podrške, valjda, odbija potpisati bilo što nametnuto od crkve (nekakva peticija protiv abortusa,nije se htjela potpisati za referendum,bila je PROTIV...) Mislim da će uskoro izopćiti iz male zajednice :Smile: 
Ništa nisam znala o MPO (to netko drugi ide na "umjetne oplodnje"), sve sam naučila na Rodinu forumu. Hvala.

Na poslu nisam nikom govorila, niti tražila ijedan dan bolovanja. Nakon punkcije i transfera sam išla raditi, jednostavno nisam htjela sažaljive poglede u slučaju neuspjeha. I evo za sad, iz treće nam je upalilo.

Većina prijatelja zna, ništa nisu puno pitali jer jednostavno malo znaju (npr. jedna frendica je pitala koliko tjedana oni to "mućkaju" :Smile: ))

Ne krijem ako me netko pita jel "umjetna", ali nije ni da oglašavam na velika zvona. Već me nekoliko prijatelja/poznanika zamolilo za pomoć i savjete, drago mi je pomoći, ali ih onda uputim na ovaj forum da se malo informiraju.

Sretno svima!
Tikice, gledala sam emisiju, plakala sam ko kišna godina. Puno ti sreće želim!

----------


## taca70

Tikica69, prvo da ti pozelim srecu u Pragu i cestitam na upornosti. Sto se tice tvog pitanja, meni moji nisu previse "solili pamet" ali ja, s vremenom, vise nisam imala srca da ih izlazem svemu kroz sta sam prolazila pa sam pocela kriti postupke i sve odlaske dr vezano za MPO a na njihova pitanja sam davala neke neodredene odgovore. Sjecam se da sam imala ET bas na svoj 40-ti rodendan, taj dan sam rostiljala sa svojima, onda smo suprug i ja smuljali da moramo do grada nesto obaviti, otisli na ET i vratili se rezati tortu i nastavili festu. Tako je i meni bilo laakse jer vise nisam mogla podnositi mamine uzdahe i zabrinute poglede.
perla5, lijepo je vidjeti da neko u nasim godinama uspije bez da duboko "zagrize" u MPO. Sretno do kraja tj. pocetka  :Smile: .

----------


## perla5

"perla5, lijepo je vidjeti da neko u nasim godinama uspije bez da duboko "zagrize" u MPO. Sretno do kraja tj. pocetka . "

Hvala, pozitivno razmišljam i nadam se da će sve biti u redu.

----------


## mare41

da li neka mlada 40+ mama želi gostovati u emisiji dobro jutro

----------


## ina33

> Evo ja ću početi 
> Spremam se opet u Prag na donaciju i zove mene mama i kaže: Čujem da se opet spremaš po bebu. Ja kažem: Da, iduće godine. A ona meni: Ja više nisam spremna za sve te šokove!!!
> Mislim ono..... ona nije spremna 
> Kako ste se vi nosili s time s najužom okolinom? Jesu li vam puno jamrali da bi trebali napokon odustati?



Moji jesu... sretni su bili kad smo rekli da ćemo ići posvojiti u rundi 1, ono, odahnuli su (beba1) i kad smo rekli da odustajemo u rundi 2 (mišljenje je bilo konačno, prestari ste, uživajte, a moji su i inače stila "doktori vas vuku za nos, kad ćete im prestat ostavljat novce i taj đir"). Kako smo se nosili - stav je bio "it's my life", ukratko, izrečeno kratko i odrješito, to ipak svako razuman poštuje, a naši su razumni. To je, praktično, značilo da ih nismo involvirali (prešućivali smo ), što je postalo beže s bebom 1 (trebao nam je baka-servis, ali smo baku "resetirali".... radio je moj jezik). Za bebu 1 nisam rekla da sam trudna do 5. mjeseca trudnoće (nije se niti kužilo, a starci daleko). Kad sam im rekla bili su užasnuti (strah - šta će to bit, kako, smrzlić itd.).

Meni je u svemu tome bilo najbitnije što je meni u glavi, a, na kraju, više nisam baš držala do mišljenja ovih-onih, nego svojih nekih par cura MPO mi je bilo bitno.

Ostalima je to sve, svi ti detalji, bilo preveliko opterećenje, a meni se digao prag pa ih nisam htjela involivrati, nije bilo smisla.

----------


## martta

da, vremenom sam i ja prestala pričati, sada trenutno nemaju pojma o ičemu, čak niti da sam bila na histeroskopiji. sada mi je u biti lakše (sve je tipa: roštiljali-otišla na et-vratili se rezati tortu   :Smile: 
mislim da će naši biti obavješteni na vrijeme - kada rodim ili posvojim  :Smile:

----------


## tal

perla5 jako mi je drago da ćeš postat mama jer i meni je 40 (za koji dan ) i ja krečem u postupak oplodnje ...........cila sam izvan sebe jer mi je moj ginekolog rekao da u tim godinama teško da ču ostat trudna pa kad sam našla tvoj post nekako me je razveselilo i probudilo nadu  :Klap:  . Ako nije tajna , koliko dugo ti je trebalo da zatrudniš i koji te je dr. vodio ? Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## perla5

> perla5 jako mi je drago da ćeš postat mama jer i meni je 40 (za koji dan ) i ja krečem u postupak oplodnje ...........cila sam izvan sebe jer mi je moj ginekolog rekao da u tim godinama teško da ču ostat trudna pa kad sam našla tvoj post nekako me je razveselilo i probudilo nadu  . Ako nije tajna , koliko dugo ti je trebalo da zatrudniš i koji te je dr. vodio ? Hvala unaprijed


U prosincu 2012 nazvala dr L (IVF Centar), u siječnju (jer je dr bio na godišnjem) 2013, nakon pripremljenih nalaza, već započeli s pripremama i stimulacijom.

U srpnju 2013 napravili treći IVF i evo u 7-om sam mjesecu trudnoće. Stiže dečko! Još ne vjerujem, sreća neopisiva...

Ne daj na sebe i svoje godine, to je tvoj izbor, postavi se i odbrusi takvim doktorima ako treba. Nije njihovo da komentiraju tvoje godine već da ti pomognu ako znaju i mogu.
Ako možeš financijski podnijeti, savjetujem ti privatnika jer se u bolnicama dugo čeka.

Ako te još nešto zanima, samo pitaj.

----------


## tal

Znaš kako to kod nas ide .....ko se usudi protiviti doktoru pa da mi još počne namjerno radit nešto kontra .....uffff 
Nisam baš financijski da mogu u privatnika pa moram nekako durat ovako po bolnicama .....evo od juče me moj dr doslovno zeza , juče mi je zakazao termin koji se sveo na razgovor od 3 min. da mi kaže kako sam u godinama i šta mi sve treba za oplodnju i da dođem sutra (šta je to danas ) napravit pregled , papa i briseve i da će mi dat uputnicu za kbc split .....i ja došla kod njega u ambulantu i njega nema jer je ima dežurstvo i zovem ga da mi zakaže za sutra pa čemo vidjet koliko če me vozat za tu uputnicu i pregled .....da se bar pokrene to sa mrtve točke .........
Jesu li tebi radili hsg ? Ja sam to radila prije 4 godine , a sad mi doktor govori da ću trebat opet a možda i paraskopiju a to nisam nikad radila pa ni neznam kako izgleda......baš sam se razvezala .....sory ....nematu baš puno početnica kao ja i još u 40-tim  :Sad:  
Hvala ti na pomoći i želim ti svu sreću za bebača i da sve prođe ok i nadam se da češ nam objavit kako je prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## perla5

> Znaš kako to kod nas ide .....ko se usudi protiviti doktoru pa da mi još počne namjerno radit nešto kontra .....uffff 
> Nisam baš financijski da mogu u privatnika pa moram nekako durat ovako po bolnicama .....evo od juče me moj dr doslovno zeza , juče mi je zakazao termin koji se sveo na razgovor od 3 min. da mi kaže kako sam u godinama i šta mi sve treba za oplodnju i da dođem sutra (šta je to danas ) napravit pregled , papa i briseve i da će mi dat uputnicu za kbc split .....i ja došla kod njega u ambulantu i njega nema jer je ima dežurstvo i zovem ga da mi zakaže za sutra pa čemo vidjet koliko če me vozat za tu uputnicu i pregled .....da se bar pokrene to sa mrtve točke .........
> Jesu li tebi radili hsg ? Ja sam to radila prije 4 godine , a sad mi doktor govori da ću trebat opet a možda i paraskopiju a to nisam nikad radila pa ni neznam kako izgleda......baš sam se razvezala .....sory ....nematu baš puno početnica kao ja i još u 40-tim  
> Hvala ti na pomoći i želim ti svu sreću za bebača i da sve prođe ok i nadam se da češ nam objavit kako je prošlo


Ne, nisam radila hsg, moji nalazi su bili u redu. Zašto te šalje? Mislim da nije neophodno ako je sve drugo ok. Ne znam, možda netko ima bolji savjet. 
Odmah pitaj uputnice za: FSH, LH, E2, PRL TSH, T, fT, DHEAs, AMH, GUK, hCG,inzulin (to je za endokrinologiju- pazi neki se nalazi vade od 3-5 dana ciklusa), a progesteron 21-23 dana ciklusa (valjda će ti dr to i naglasiti) pa onda možeš sve napraviti za vrijeme jednog ciklusa.
Naravno, papa, brisevi, muž neka odmah napravi spermiogram (3-5 dana apstinencije :Smile: , krvne grupe-oboje morate izvaditi, testove na HIV.
Mislim da su to neke osnovne pretrage- možda netko zna nadopuniti ako treba? Pronjuškaj malo po drugim temama o osnovnim pretragama. Ako dođeš u bolnicu s tim pretragama sve ti ide puno brže.

Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

tal,
HSG u tvojim godinama je nepotreban jer sigurno nećete ići na inseminaciju.

koja je vaša dijagnoza, oism tvojih visokih reproduktivnih godina?

laparaskopija? iz kojih razloga ti je spominjao laparaskopiju?  to nikako! 
t

(piši više kako bi imala 10 postova na forumu i mogla slati i primati privatne poruke)

----------


## nina70

tal, nemoj gubit vrijeme s tim svojim "nadobudnim" ginekologom. Nek ti da uputnicu za IVF i idi u Split ili Zg. Kakva laparoskopija u tim godinama? A i što da hsg pokaže prohodne jajovode ako godinama niste uspjeli? Dakle, samo ti oduzima dragocjeno vrijeme. Znam da se s rogatim teško bosti, ali moraš malo pokazat zube jer besplatne postupke imaš samo do 42. rođendana!!!

----------


## Inesz

Tal,
traži uputnicu za Zagreb. I djeluje smjesta, ne gubi vrijeme.

----------


## tal

Bi ja u zg ali mi je to komplicirano radi posla koji je vezan za kuću u Ši . Juče sam napravila papa i briseve i dobila uputnicu za kbc split i sad mi je čekat papa i bris koji su gotovi za 7 dana i onda čekat mengu jer se moram naručit 8 dan od menstruacije . Dali je neka od vas malo krvarila  nakon papa testa ??? mislim ne jako onako flekica samo  :Sad:  ...........
Čula sam da nisu loši u St ?!!!!

----------


## tal

da , znam  to sve .....ne on mi je samo govorio šta da očekujem .....on mi je napravio papa i briseve i dao uputnicu za St . Rekao mi je da moramo požurit i napravio mi je testove van svog radnog vremena ito čak dok je bio u porađaoni skoknuo je na ambulantni i meni napravio briseve i napisao na uputnicu da je hitno radi godina .....Pa ćemo vidit ....sad čekam St da dobijem mengu jer se naručujem 8 dan nakon ..........Ne znam koje su procedure u St , šta me tamo čeka ....ustvari neznam ništa o tom postupku kako ide  :Sad: 
Dobila sam putni nalog , dali neko ima s tim iskustvo ....mislim dali imam pravo na to ....sestra mi je dala i sad to moram dat u St ???Hvala nina  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Hsg sam radila prije 7 godina i bilo je ok a za laparaskopiju mi je spominjao kao možda me u kbc split upute na sve to ....on mi je ustvari napravio briseve i papa i s tim me šalje dalje u split . Ja sam prije 15-tak godina imala laparaskopsku operaciju ciste na jajovodu i još jednu prije te gdje mi je cista pukla pri samoj operaciji pa su me morali otvarati skroz da bi čistili to i na kraju izvadili desni jajovod ....uglavnom prošla sve i svašta ...tako da danas funkcioniram s jednim jajovodom a problem zašto nemogu zanjet nisu nikako otkrili . Da napomenem operacije su rađene van u inozemstvu i sve je bilo ok dok se nisam udala i vratila u Hrvatsku ....tu su me doktori razočarali pa sam na početku i odustala od svega a sad sam se malo kasno probudila i idem se borit  :oklagija:  .

----------


## tal

Meni je najveći problem šta moj doktor koji me je stalno vodio sad je na odjelu ginekologije i bavi se porođajima  :Sad:  . Teško ga je uhvatit , a da mjenjam novog dr u ovo vrijeme mi baš neide na ruku ....jer dok ja objasnim sve novom dr. i dok on shvati šta sam ja prošla sve sa svojim operacijama (cista na jajovodu , odstranjen jajovod ) dotle prođe još godina , zato mi je lakše ovako moj dr. koji je prezaposlen , obavi šta mi treba ali me bar razumije i zna šta mi treba ......jer u stvari ja sam njega nazvala i rekla da oču uputnicu za kbc split oplodnju i on mi je rekao da dođem i obavio briseve , papa i dao uputnicu i ako zapnem gdje nek ga nazovem iako bude na godišnjem jer to njemu ne smeta ....mislim dr nije loš jedan od boljih u Šibeniku samo je teško do njega . Čekam sad da papa i brisevi budu gotovi i mužev spermiogram i onda mi je rekao da se naručim na ambulantni kbc i da če me oni dalje usmjerit .......mislim da je za sad ok ili ???   Rekla sam samoj sebi da za ovu novu g. idem u borbene pohode i tog se moram držati i ne odustajati   :peace:

----------


## tal

hvala vam na brizi cure  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

Tal, jesi li bila kod dr?

----------


## piki

Evo da i ovdje objavim prekrasnu vijest: s svojih sitnih 40 ostvarila sam spontanu trudnoću! 
Nakon ne znam koliko godina čekanja bez djelovanja, zatim više od dvije godine od kad smo počeli skupljati nalaze i hodati oko doktora, pa onda 3 stimulirana, 2 klomifenska prirodnjaka i jednog FETa dogodilo se Božićno čudo i ostala sam spontano trudna! 
UZV je na 5+1 pokazao GV od 14 mm a sad strpljivo dan po dan čekamo drugi UZV (još 2 tj.) i nadamo se najboljem!
Sve detalje oko toga što sam koristila prethodnih mjeseci i koje korake poduzimala namjeravam detaljno opisati nakon sljedećeg UZV kad *budemo* vidjeli  :Heart:  (svi mi kažu samo pozitiva!)
Znam da nas ima puno u ovom klubu i da je malo ovakvih vijesti ali vam od srca želim isto!

----------


## hrki

*Piki* čestitam i ovdje.To je najljepši scenarij koji svaka od nas priželjkuje,sretno dalje!
A i ja bi se priključila u klub  *39+,* naravno ako me primite :Trep trep:

----------


## perla5

> Evo da i ovdje objavim prekrasnu vijest: s svojih sitnih 40 ostvarila sam spontanu trudnoću! 
> Nakon ne znam koliko godina čekanja bez djelovanja, zatim više od dvije godine od kad smo počeli skupljati nalaze i hodati oko doktora, pa onda 3 stimulirana, 2 klomifenska prirodnjaka i jednog FETa dogodilo se Božićno čudo i ostala sam spontano trudna! 
> UZV je na 5+1 pokazao GV od 14 mm a sad strpljivo dan po dan čekamo drugi UZV (još 2 tj.) i nadamo se najboljem!
> Sve detalje oko toga što sam koristila prethodnih mjeseci i koje korake poduzimala namjeravam detaljno opisati nakon sljedećeg UZV kad *budemo* vidjeli  (svi mi kažu samo pozitiva!)
> Znam da nas ima puno u ovom klubu i da je malo ovakvih vijesti ali vam od srca želim isto!


Bože kako divna vijest! Od srca čestitam!

----------


## Mojca

piki, od srca čestitam! Sretno do kraja!  :Very Happy: 

tal, hrki dobrodošle, što prije ostvarile svoje snove. 

tal, što se dešava?

----------


## ljube

*piki*, ovo je super vijest, čestitam, sretno dalje!

*hrki*, dobro nam došla  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

piki, i ovdje čestitke od  :Heart:  Baš se lijepe vijesti zaredale!
hrki, wellcome!

----------


## sara38

Je, stvarno sve lijepe vijesti! 
Hrki, dobro došla!

----------


## tikica_69

O, pa ima lijepih vijesti o u ovom klubu  :Smile: 
Iskrene čestitke novim trudnicama  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

misilm da je i ovdje bitno staviti link na dva clanka ali cu ih staviti na druga mjesta na forumu: 

Ovaj meni jako dobro opisuje ustvari nesto sto mene vec duze muci, IVF nije svemoguc i godine zene su nazalost kljucne u mogucnosti spontane trudnoce  pa tako i u IVF-u: 
http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...for-women.html

bit cijelog clanka je VELIKA LAZ naseg doba i krive slike koja nam se salje kad citamo npr. da je HAlle Berry zatrudnila s 46 godina. 

ali ujedno malo i ljepsih vijesti, supplement DHEA i kako moze poboljsati jajne stanice posebno u starijih zena, ali prethodno stvarno treba provjeriti taj hormon da ne bi doslo do dodatnih problema: 
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2...ty-decline-age

----------


## Sandra1971

Draga *piki* prekrasne vijesti, čestitam ti od srca... moju priču već znate, ali ja sam ipak (unatoč tome što gore piše *Inesz*, ali *tal* ako si već bila nema potrebe da opet ideš) otišla u četvrtak na HSG (nakon 6 neuspjelih pokušaja MPO na VV). Sve pohvale osoblju OB Karlovac - prekrasni su! E,da se vratim na HSG...oba jajovoda su mi bila zaštopana-sad više nisu...i iako smo se pomirili s tim da je gotovo,tek sad smo shvatili da je očito to bio uzrok svih godina da nije došlo do prirodne trudnoće...znam da imam puno godina i da sam kasno sve krenula-od udaje, pravljenja djece do postupaka MPO, ali eto sada smo konačno saznali da smo se do sada prirodno trudili bez veze  :Laughing: tako da sada nada još uvijek postoji  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Sandra draga, nada uvijek postoji... i čuda su ponekad moguća. Ali ponekad. Ne uvijek. Nadam se da pratiš temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83688-K...-trudni-DVAPUT i da ćeš svoju nadu podebljati prema uputama hanumice. 
Imaj na umu da su jajovodi tek jedan dio reproduktivnog sustava koji se pomoću MPO zaobilazi. Da je važan dobar endometriji i dobar embrij. Kako si prešla granicu od 42+ i nemaš više pravo na postupke, pokušaj sama učiniti najviše što možeš, drmaj po suplemetima koje hanumica fata navodi, istražuj još sama, možda i tu nađeš nešto što ti se učini dobro: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83657-P...i-u%C4%8Diniti 
Odi privatno nekom reproduktivcu, traži da ti ga da Estrofem za podebljanje endometrija, paralelno skupljaj novce za privatni postupak... tjeraj muža na sve što poboljšava kvalitetu spermića! 

Drago mi je da ne posustaješ, ali ulaziš u sam finiš utrke s vremenom, pa molim te daj sve od sebe.  :Kiss:  
Od srca ti držim fige, ljepše mi je čitati te tu nego na odustajanju.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

E da, svakako odi provjeriti DHEA i D3 prije nego kreneš s uzimanjem. Iz dva razloga: prvo da vidiš gdje su ti, a drugo da možeš pratiti pomak.

----------


## Kadauna

Sandra, ma ok je da si taj nalaz napravila - iako neprohodni jajovodi mogu postojati pola godine a mogu i 6 godina i više. Iako je teško reći da li bi od samog kontrasta postali prohodni, ja bih vrlo oprezno s tim i takvim prognozama. 

Meni je HSG radjen 2006 i to rentgen HSG. Jedan je jajovod bio i ostao neprohodan a drugi je bio čudno vijugav, dva puta sam s takvim jajovodima ostajala spontano trudna, jednom prije HSG-a (biokemijska) a drugi put odmah u ciklusu poslije (vanmaternična) nakon čega mi je rađena laparoskopija i dijagnoza je tad bila potpuno neprohodni jajovodi --> IVF. 

Ja mislim da šansa uvijek postoji, čuda postoje, u starijih žena mnogo rjeđe nego u mlađih žena, neumoljiva je tu statistika - nažalost. Isto tako parovi s teškim ili težim muškim faktorom mogu spontano ostvariti trudnoću no nažalost će samo vrlo rijetki ostvariti takvu trudnoću. 

Ostala sam dužna svoju priču, sad ću je napisati jer i ja imam 39,5 godina ali uistinu mislim da premalo i nevoljko pišemo i pričamo o tome kako su godine žene ključne, kako u spontanom ciklusu tako u IVF-u (osim u slučaju donacije j.s.). 

Ovo Sandra1971 ne ide tebe - ovo ide općenito sve žene koje kreću u spontanu trudnoću - posebno prvu - s > 35 godina kao i sve žene koje kreću u MPO s > 38 godina. Mnogo je ovdje žena koje tiho čitaju, i uglavnom volimo čitati (i sama sam takva) o trudnoćama unatoč svim lošim nalazima, unatoč visokim godinama žene, itd. Ali nažalost to ostaje iznimka i iznimni slučajevi. 

Zvučim okrutno ali mislim da ne bismo bar mi ovdje na forumu potpomognute trebali živjeti u zabludi.

----------


## Kadauna

2006 dvije spontane trudnoće - biokemijska i vanmaternična, nakon toga laparoskopija i kažu zbog neprohodnih jajovoda IVF. Prvi postupak 09/2007 privatno - 11 j.s. ali samo dva embrija i negativna beta.
Drugi stimulirani postupak 02/2009 (potpuno fulana stimulacija na Vuku) 1 j.s. ali nema transfera - triploidan embrij.
treći postupak s klomifenom 2009 - nema j.s. 
četvrti postupak s klomifenom 2009 - 2 j.s. ali ne dođe do oplodnje IVF-om
peti postupak - MIlinovićev 2009 - klomifen i par gonala - 2 j.s. i dođemo napokon do transfera - negativna beta
šesti postupak - Maribor 2010 (s tad 35 godina) - stimulirani postupak ali opet promašena stimulacija - 2 j.s. ICSI - 1 embrij treći dan 8-stanični - trudnoća i porod

U ljeto 2012 odlučujemo da želimo ići na 2. trudnoću, tad već imam skoro 38 godina. Opet MAribor jer se zakon u HR još nije promijenio, meni AMH na visokih 33 pmol/L (optimalna plodnost, ranije nisam niti vadila AMH), svaki jajnik pokazuje između 8-12 antralnih folikula i unatoč ovim nalazima zbog kojih se uglavnom se svi reproduktivci boje hiperstimulacije, ja na normalnu ili slabiju stimulaciju s 1,5 gonala dnevno, ili u nekoj drugoj varijanti 3 menopura dnevno, dođem do 1-2 j.s. u stimulaciji, ostali folikuli jednostavno krenu na početku stimulacije i stanu čim mi dozu stimulacije smanje i ostanu zarobljeni na 10-12 mm. 

Maribor 07/2012 opet fulano - opet normalna stimulacija i samo 2 j.s. i 2 embrija 3. dan, biokemijska trudnoća. 

Nastavljamo se u Hrvatskoj liječiti i odlučujemo se na vrlo visoku stimulaciju - unatoč mojim nalazima AMH, FSH i broju antralnih folikula. Vrlo je izvjesno da imam neki problem s FSH receptorima. 

Primam dozu od 300 IU gonala dnevno i cetrotide - dolazimo do 12 j.s. od toga 8 zrelih, od toga 5. dan nažalost samo 2 embrija, blastica i morula - negativna beta. 

Mijenjamo kliniku, 04/2013 (tad imam 38,5 godina),  primam dozu od 375 IU puregona dnevno, nešto kasnije malo smanjujemo na 300 IU dnevno plus cetrotide: 14 j.s. , od toga 12 j.s. zrelih za oplodnju, 5. dan na dočeka 7 blastica. Friški transfer s 2 blastice - negtivna beta, 1. FET s 2 blastice - negativna beta, 2. FET s 2 blastice - trudnoća s tad već punih 39 godina. 

Ovom postupku je prethodilo 3 mjeseca u kojima sam uzimala Vitamin D, Omega 3  i Q10 kapsule u ovdje spomenutim dozama: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83688-K...=1#post2554041

isto tako sam u ciklusu prije stimulacije odradila estrogen priming, više o tome možete naći na google-u. 

Ne mogu reći što je točno pomoglo, sigurno dobro pogođena stimulacija, odnosno vrlo visoke doze koje kod mene u mom slučaju sigurno imaju smisla, za mnoge druge iz ovog kluba sigurno neće dovesti do tako velikog broja j.s. 

da li je i estrogen priming doprinosio? supplementi Vitamin D i Q10  i omega 3, ne znam ali je ovo bio moj najveći broj dobivenih j.s. i ogromna stopa blastica u odnosu na dobivene j.s. (preko 50%).

----------


## Inesz

U Hrvatskoj u zadnje dvije godine rađalo je godišnje:

oko 400 žena u dobi od 40 godina, 

oko 250 žena u dobi od 41 godinu, 

oko 150 žena u dobi od 42 godine,

oko 100 žena u dobi od 43 godine, 

oko   50 žena u dobi od 44 godine, 

oko   20-30 žena u dobi od 45 godina...			


nadati se, to je ljudski. nada je dobra, ali realan pogled na situaciju je još bolji.

statistika je okrutna. 

uhvati me tuga i nelagoda kad vidim broj žena starijih od 40 koje uspiju roditi.
koliko li samo 40+ žena se nada da će roditi dijete, a koliko ih rodi...
 :Sad: 
među tim porodima u žena 40+ sigurno je najveći broj zdravih žena čiji muževi imaju odlične spermiograme i najveći broj žena koje rađaju drugo, treće, četvrto, peto ili šesto, sedmo, deseto dijete... 


koliko je među ovim brojkama djece rođena nakon mpo postupka? to ne znamo, ali sigurno se radi o malom broju djece. s tim da vjerujem da je zadnjih godina u grupi 40+ i 45+  došlo do nekog porasta broja djece koje su  majke rodile nakon donacije jajnih stanica.

----------


## amazonka

Sve više žena odlaže prvu trudnoću zbog niza okolnosti i u posljednjih tridesetak godina broj majki iznad 35 je porastao,
No rodilje iznad 40-te čine oko pet posto populacije u svih trudnica. Iako se prosječno trajanje života produljilo, 
reproduktivna dob žene i dalje je ista. 
Jajnici starenjem postaju manje vrijedni. To je činjenica. 
Meni je prkos prirodi donio neugodno iskustvo. 

Znam i one kojima je prkos prirodi rezultirao sretnim ishodom. I to su iznimke. Dio njih kako je navela Inesz, postale su
majke i nakon donacije jajnih stanica.

Ne mislim da treba odustati, i zato Sandra dobrodošla u Klub i drago mi je da si tu.
Samo treba biti realan. Opako realan i vrlo si dobro posložiti do kuda i do kada se može ići.

----------


## Charlie

Kadauna ja cu iskoristiti priliku da ti cestitam  :Smile:  nekako nisam bila prije pohvatala da si ponovno trudna

----------


## nina70

istina, nije isto kad drugo ili treće rađaš s 40+ ili prvo. A da ne pričam kakve su šanse nakon prethodno nesretno završene trudnoće  :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

Ideš.... pa nisam ja napisala kako ću sad sigurno zatrudniti! Ako sam išta, onda sam realna. Napisala sam ono gore zato što sad konačno mislim da imamo uzrok, jer ako su nam svi nalazi ok,  uzrok neplodnosti je mogao biti baš to što su jajovodi neprohodni pa zato nismo uspjeli prirodno. Znam ja jako dobro koliko imam godina, ne trebaju mi zato silne statistike kako bi me ubile u pojam i broj mojih godina je dovoljan, ali to što sam se udala s 38, a krenula u MPO s 40 je moja stvar. Uostalom i tako smo se pomirili s tim da ćemo proživjeti svoj prekrasan život bez djece, djeca nam nisu cilj života, nisu nešto bez čega svijet propada i naš brak se raspada  :Smile:  napisala sam to da sad znam što je mogući uzrok te da sam sad mirna jer znam da sam pokušala sve, a glavom kroz zid nikada nisam pokušavala ići baš zato što sam realna... ako se nešto dogodi-dobro, ako ne-opet dobro, jer ne pada mi na pamet na silu riješavati nešto što ne ide... tako da ne brinete - ne, nisam ja sad sigurna da ću biti trudna, napisala sam vam sve ono samo zato da se "pohvalim" kako možda nekakva nada, koja do sada očito nije postojala, ipak postoji, da smo ipak otkrili mogući uzrok neuspjeha "u kućnoj radinosti" (jer o "silnim stimulacijama" na VV radije ne bih....)a ne zato da vas ubjedim kako je sada sve u redu i kako ću postati mama!

----------


## Sandra1971

ostalom, ne razumijem zašto je ovdje za neke super kada zatrudne i pokušavaju, a neke druge s istim i približnim brojem godina dobiju hrpu ovakvih postova?!

----------


## Inesz

Sandra,
vjeruj poskočila bih od sreće da zatrudniš, jedankao kako bih poskočila od sreće da zatrudni svaka 39+ žena koja to želi.

one statistike ne služe da bi ikoga "ubijale u pojam", ili obeshrabrivale. ljudski je nadati se, ali realna slika situacije nikome ne šteti. ili možda šteti?

sve mi ovdje koje priželjkujemo dijete u realno smo teškoj poziciji radi visokih reproduktivnih godina bez obzira na idnividulane biološke razlike koje postoje među nama. ako napišem da godišnje u Hr rodi 100 žena u dobi od 43 godine ili 50 žena u dobi od 44 godine, to nije zlurada poruka upućena osobno ikojoj forumašici već naprosto istinita činjenica.

----------


## Sandra1971

Da znam, ali iščitavajući sve ranije postove svejedno se ne mogu "oteti dojmu" da ovdje ponekad dođe do nekih dvostrukih mjerila i ponekad mi se neke stvari čine licemjernima... za jednu ide bezrezervna podrška, na drugu drvlje i kamenje...sad ne mislim na sebe i moj slučaj, to je i tako samo moja stvar koju sam pokušala podijeliti s vama, a očito bolje da nisam.... sad se sjećam prijašnjih događaja i npr. sjećam *carmine*

----------


## nina70

Sandrić, ja se uopće nisam nadovezala na tebe nego na postove od Inesz i Kadaune misleći pritom na samu sebe. Ja bi bila sretna da ti poremetiš statistiku i da čim prije zatrudniš i

----------


## ljube

> Od srca ti držim fige, ljepše mi je čitati te tu nego na odustajanju.


Ovo mogu samo potpisati, Sandra razmisli (osim svih spomenutih suplemenata) i o primjeni estradiola u folikularnoj fazi, nije skupo, možda i tako pokušati ciklus, dva, ako ne padne odluka za IVF, evo dva linka na tu temu:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16108390

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12013081

----------


## Mojca

Sandra, žao mi je ako si u ovim postocima isčitala nepodrsku, ali znaš i sama da je mpo igra bez granica i da često uzroci neuspjeha nisu poznati ni nakon što par ima dijagnozu. Hoću reći, ok, sad znaš da su jajovodi krivi za neuspjeh u kućnoj radinosti, oni nisu jedini faktor na koji treba obratiti pažnju. 
I zato, da možeš sama sebi reći jednog dana da si sve probala, pokušaj obratiti pažnju i na kvalitetu endometrija i JS. 

A statistike... Ja sam po nekim izračunima imala 8% šanse, neki imaju 50% pa ništa... Nema pravila.
Držim fige!

----------


## Inesz

kada su visoke godine u pitanju ne treba nam dijagnoza. visoke reproduktivne godine same po sebi znače malu mogućnost začeća i rađanja. 5-8 godina prije nastupa menopauze mogućnost začeća i rađanja praktički se približava nuli. istina, uvijek se nađe poneki izuzetak, o tome svjedočimo i u ovom klubu. želim da svaka  koje se trudi, bude taj izuzetak. samo, kad bi lijepe želje bile dovoljne...

----------


## Mojca

Naravno da nisu dovoljne, ali nije dovoljno ni samo slušati liječnika, niti više njih.  Treba čuti i kako su drugi uspijeli, što koristili... Vraćam se na hanumicu fatu, naravno. I onda svim raspoloživim sredstvima u akciju.

----------


## Kadauna

Sandra, ja sam bila napisala da ovo ne ide izravno tebi nego svim tihim i manje tihim čitateljima ove teme. 

Svi volimo više čitati o tome "kako je ova uspjela s 43", pa ona s 39 pa ona ostala spontano trudna s 44, ali to nije pravilo kao što sam rekla. Da se možda i može nešto popraviti - uz pomoć suplemenata koje spominje i hanumica fata i Mojca, možda može, no gro njih je to prošlo i uzimalo i koristilo i nažalost na kraju bez trudnoće. 

Ono što hoću reći, premalo pričamo ovdje o realnim šansama, to nije ubijanje u pojam, dapače, mislim da jednostavno treba stvari nazivati svojim imenima, generalno mislim da naši liječnici prekasno sugeriraju donaciju (a i to ne znam točno zašto!?), neki vjerojatno imaju problem općenito s donacijom, drugi možda da bi povećali svoj profit (ako su privatnici, pa radije ovdje ostavimo novce u HR nego da nas izravno pošalje u inozemstvo na donaciju j.s. jer u tom slučaju apsolutno ništa ili malo zaradi taj privatnik na nama), ali je vjerojatno i stvar hrvatskog, zaostalog i zadrtog mentaliteta i mislim da i na tome treba poraditi...... bar u ovom našem segmentu.

----------


## Farfallina

Sandra, nemoj se obeshrabriti, ja sam krenula sa pretragama tek u 39 godini, radila HSG, jedan jajovod zacepljen, endometrioza. MM sve ok. Kada sam napravila HSG rekli su mi da je jedan prohodan, ali drugi vjerovatno ne. Pitala sam sto dalje- Jedino moguce IVF, uz prirodno naravno, ali kako mi je doktor rekao, ako zelite imti djecu, vremena bas i nemate da pokiusate sam prirodno. Rekao mi je da imam pravo na bestplaten IVF postupke ( bila sam privatno na HSG), otisla sam doma, razgovarala s MM, odluka je plaza za IVF, javila se svojoj ginekologici, natrag na razgovor od doktora u privatnu i pitala sto tremamo i kada mozemo krenuti. 
Nisam bila spremna na odgovor - odmah! MM i ja smo se pogledali, rekli ok, dao nam je terapiju, nazvali svoje i rekli da ne dolazimo doma, sredili papire, predali, pokupovali ljekove u HRV i Italiji ( u Italiji jer smo culi da je jeftinije, ali nije bilo tako), i krenuli.
Bila sam sigurna da cu napraviti sve s moje strane da to obavim kako treba, vrijeme za to mi je bilo katastrofalno ( imam vlstitu firmu i posao se zahuktavao)- rekla sam da odlazim u ZG, da me nema nizakoga 2 tjedna ili kolikom bude potrebno i da me se zove samo u slucaju da nikako ne mogu rijesiti problem. Htjela sam mir i znala da mi treba, jer sam od svoh prijateljica vidjela da dok se nisu smirile i makle od svega sto ih je pritiskalo- rezultata nije bilo. Ja sam znala da nemam puno vremena za pogreske i da moram sa svoje strane napraviti sve da pokusam da uspije. Na ostalo ne mogu utjecati.... Svi doktori su bili predivni, ono sto je bilo jaaaaako bitno ( to sada znam) je da  mi je doktor kod kojega sam isla na IVF ulio toliko sampouzdanja da sam svaki puta nakon izlaska iz njegove ordinacije bila sigurna da cu uspjeti, nevjerovatno sam bila optimisticna i toliko me psihicki podigao da nisam ni razmisljala o neuspjehu...Iz prvog pokusaja je proslo super! Znam da je to sreca! Ali ja vjerujem da je to samopouzdanje i mir pridonijelo tome! Jedini put kada sam pomislila - a sta ako nece biti dobro bilo je nakon postupka. I odlucila da necu tako razmislajti. Lezala sam prva 3 dana, nakon toga jako mirovala, 10 dan me probudila bol u trbuhu- strasna biol. Milsila sam - evo gotovo je. Zvala doktora- kaze hitno napraviti betu- to nie dobro. I ta nervoza cekanja bete- i pogled sestre koja mi kaze- 10- ti dan radite betu- pa nece biti nista! Odlican stav! Ali tada su me takvi stavovi samo provocirali da budem prkosna- kazem jeoj- da radim betu 10 dan, jer moram i ne mislim da je sve potonulo! I nije- bilo jenpozitivno, i 3 dan opet beta raste i danas imamo malog sina od 2 godine. Ja 42,5, MM 37. 
Trudnoca je bila rizicna, imala pred pobacaj, lijecnici u bolnici katastrofa, psiholoski ubice- nisam ih htjela slusati. Nisa dala da me pregledavaju stalno ( naravnoi, zvala sam svog optimisticnog doktora za savjet), lezala, mirovala, opet zavrsila u bolnici, imam hipotireozu, u trudnoci na granici dijabetesa, stalno na dijeti ( e to je bilo nehumano  :Smile: ) i sve je proslo !
I da me netko sada pita- i opet bih isto, i isto tako vjerovala. Nema usporedbe, svi smo neki drugi ljudi i svi odlucujemo za sebe, i ako mislis da trebas- trebas! Ja ne mogu vise, porod je bio prerizican, imala zdravstvene probleme nakon 20 dana sto sam rodila i bio bi veliki rizik po moj zivot da idem opet u sve. Samo zato ne idem. Ja sam znala da ako ne uspije, imam limit koliko puta zelim ici, nakon toga idem u posvajanje ( ili u procesu). Zelim ti svu srecu da uspijes!

----------


## amazonka

Slažem se da ovdje trebamo pisati o realnim šansama kao i o tome da naši liječnici prekasno sugeriraju donaciju jajnih stanica
moguće da da jedni zbog svjetonadzora, a drugi zbog profita...i da bi na svjesnosti mogućnosti pravovremene donacije trebalo poraditi..

Statistike su takve kakve jesu i upravo sam zato navela svoj primjer. 
Ne kažem da možda neću uspjeti, ali-sve je relativno. 
I zato mi je iznimno drago ovdje čitati pozitivne primjere. Vjerujem da svima nama koji nismo odustali daju snagu.
Sandra, ja ti još jednom želim puno sreće i ponavljam jako mi je drago čitati te ovdje.

----------


## Mojca

Farfallina, dobrodošla, hvala ti na podijeljenom iskustvu. Super priča! :Smile: 
Slobodno pitam, gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## perla5

Sandra, sretno ti! Zanemari sve statistike. nabaci pozitivu, pa što bude! Naravno da smo svjesne svojih godina, ali je ljudski nadati se! Očekujemo update!

----------


## martta

> Sandra, sretno ti! Zanemari sve statistike. nabaci pozitivu, pa što bude! Naravno da smo svjesne svojih godina, ali je ljudski nadati se! Očekujemo update!


potpisujem! zanemari sve statistike, sve smo mi posebne. 
imam "hrpu", doslovce hrpu, trudnica i majki u 40tim godinama oko sebe, što drugo i treće dijete ali i puno prvorotkinja ( moje tri znanice rodile prvo dijete nakon 42 godine, jedna je 45 godina)   :Smile:   usprkos statistikama   :Grin: 
čuda se događaju, samo treba vjerovati u njih   :Klap:  

sretno, sretno sretno....   :Heart:

----------


## martta

i da zaboravila sam napisati: sve one su rodile iz spontane trudnoće (usprkos statistikama) , a i ja sam u vodama u kojima si i ti ( i već spomenute znanice) - u kućnoj radinosti i vjerujem u nju   kao i ti (kao što su i one vjerovale)  :Yes:   ALI obavljam pretrage, obilazim dr., kucam na puno vrata i medicinskih i alternativnih, sve u dogovoru sa mojim dr., uzimam vitamine i na puno načina pokušavam povećati nam šansu.. već kako su rekle puno njih na ovoj temi.

----------


## Farfallina

Mojca- hvala na dobrodoslici. Ne znam da li smijem napisati- Privatna poliklinika u ZG, Dr R. rado cu reci samo ako smijem. 
Prezadovoljna! I sa svojom ginekologicom ( zapadna Istra), i sa rodilistem i posebno ginekologom u Izoli- Slo. Svi su reagirali odmah, kontaktirati sam mogla kada sam htjela, objasnili, predlozili....sve super osim jedne bolnice gdje sam bila 2 puta tokom trudnoce- tamo, ne znam sto bih rekla, toliko gresaka, ne slusaju pacijenta niti sekundu ( ne mislim da oni nas trebaju slusati i raditi sta mi kazemo, jer ipak je lijecnik- lijecnik, ali malo ljudskosti ne bi bilo naodmet, a da ne govorim o tome kako se ofrlje cita dokumentacija i dijagnoza). I najveci biser- lezim na stolu pred pobacaj, nesto si mantram da moram biti mirna i ne ispanicariti , da mozda nekim cudom bude sve ok- a doktor me pita- tko je vama rekao uopce da ste trudni! I sta reci- pokazala sam mu sliku koju mi je netom moja ginekologica napravila ( 2,5 sati prije toga) i poslala me odmah u bolnicu, bez stvari, bez icega....i rekla- moja ginekologica ta i ta- evo slike! I cekala strpljivo da pokusa nesto vidjeti- nije uspio i hvala bogu zvao drugog dr koji je vidio i rekao- ne mogu vam nista reci, znate i sami, lezite i cekamo da vidimo sto ce biti....sva je sreca da to nekako izblijedi i ostaju dobra sjecanja. 
Moram priznati da sam bila u iskusenju da pokusam ostati prirodno trudna godinu nakon poroda ( obicno biva da bude sve ok nakon trudnoce, te tad postoji velika i realna sansa da ponovo sotanete trudni prirodno). Morala sam se malo trijezniti, jer su me svi pitali da li sam normalna s obzirom na ishod poroda ( carski, pukla maternica, uspjeli me jedva skrpati, jedan dio maternice nisam niti imala vec su stavili neku gazu i cekali da vide da li ce se to primiti ili ne. Tkivo se onda regenerira. 3 dana na aparatima, transfuzije krvi itd- sve dobro proslo na kraju....Mislila sam- idem pa sta bude- ali me je recenica - a sto ako ne zavrsi dobro ovaj puta- sta ce tvoj sin i tek rodena beba? E to me sprijecilo....

----------


## Inesz

Farfalina,
dobro došla!

Nisam uspjela shvatiti iz tvojih postova je li imaš 1 ili 2 djece?

----------


## Kadauna

Farfallina - naravno da smiješ pisati o doktoru i o poliklinici u kojoj si  ostvarila trudnoću. Sva sreća pa je sve bilo ok kod tebe i što si iznijela - unatoč svim poteškoćama - trudnoću do kraja i što ste oboje živi i zdravi  :Heart:   :Heart:  

a to je tek sljedeća tema, da su pobačaji spontani u starjih žena višestruko, nažalost uopće ne proporcionalno učestaliji. 

Zato, ne treba odustati - dapače - ali valja imati sve pred očima i svih onih 15, 16, 17, 18 ili 19 žena s istim predispozicijama kao što je imala Farfallina - koje nažalost nisu zatrudnile ili su zatrudnile ali nažalost izgubile trudnoću

----------


## Inesz

Nada u uspjeh, vjera u čuda... sve je to ljudski. Na koncu, što svakom čovjeku preostaje osim nadanja?

Ali, tko god vidi oko sebe silni broj trudnica i majki starijih od 40 godina, mora znati da to nije relevantan uzorak. Tko želi može pogledati i ovaj link, stranica 3. i 4.  publikacije Porodi u zdravstvenim ustanovama u Hrvatskoj 2012. godine koju izdaje  HRVATSKI ZAVOD ZA JAVNO ZDRAVSTVO.


http://hzjz.hr/wp-content/uploads/20...orodi_2012.pdf

Broj žena koje rađaju u dobi starijoj od 40 godina je malen. To nije pitanja optimizma i nade, vjera u čudo tu ne pomaže. Radi se o prirodnoj posljedici smanjivanje ženske plodnosti koja počinje već prije 30-te godine žene. Većina žena starijih od 40 niti ne želi rađati, ali većina onih koje to žele ne uspijevaju to. Iz gore linkane publikacije vidi se da  dobi od 40-50 godina u Hrvatskoj godišnje rodi oko 1100 žena.  Stopa rađanja u 2012. godini za žene dobne skupine 40-44 iznosila je 7,4%, to znači da je na 1000 žena te dobi rodilo 7, 4 žene. Stopa rađanja za dobnu skupinu žena starijih od 45 bila je 0,7, dok je za usporedbu stopa rađanja za žene u dobnoj skupini 25-29 godina bila 97, 4%.

Ovi gore podaci nisu izmišljeni, niti služe da bi bilo koga obeshrabrivali. Jedno su naše lijepe želje, iskrene emocije i podrška koju dajemo jedna drugoj, drugo su realne činjenice.
Čudilo bi me da stvarni podaci nisu dobrodošli na ovoj temi. Ne znam čemu bi tema služila ako bi na njoj pisali samo lijepe priče izuzetne životne sreće rađanja u starijoj dobi, a onu drugu stranu, puno čwšću,  medalje niti ne spominjali?!

----------


## linalena

Meni sada često govore....e kad se odčepilo, odmah će prirodno....

Trudili smo se 5 godina,  6 stimuliranih postupaka, 8 transfera, i porod još uvijek u 41-oj (točno 11 dana prije 42.ročkasa). Ja bi naravno radije da sam rodila kada sam trebala, kako je zamišljeno, kako smo maštali. No, priroda nas je podsjetila da godine i tu igraju ulogu. Razlog prijevremenog poroda je  zastoj u rastu i manjak plodne vode, dakle posteljica nije funkcionirala. Patološki nalazi pokazuju nekoliko faktora koji su do toga doveli, ni jedan ne bi doveo do toga da je bio sam : mali edemi na posteljici; loša implantacija (tu kažu da godine mogu utjecati jer je tkivo lošije_ embrij se nije duboko usadio); trombofilija je ostavila lošiju cirkulaciju (iako sam bila na heparinu) a tu je vjerojatno utjecala operacija mioma od prije 6 godina (prerezan trbuh kao i za carski a otvarana i sama maternica). Stalno se spominju godine i loša cirkulacija a ja imam samo "pola" gena za trombofiliju. I tako sve je bilo super dok bebica nije došla do neke veličine kada jednostavno posteljica više nije dobro opskrbljivala hranom.
Sada sam neizmjerno zahvalna na trudnoći i bebi koja će se još dulje boriti, ali moj lavek je hrabar i snažan

I razmišljati o novoj trudnoći, naravno da razmišljam, i opet maštam...no realnost ? Nakon carskog, nakon svega ovoga, mm se vjerojatno spermiogram nije popravio porodom

I opet osjećam veliku sreću što sam majka i poniznost pred svima vršnjakinjama koje se još uvijek bore za majčinstvo

----------


## nina70

Ma naravno da su stvarni podaci i te kako dobrodošli, naročito na ovoj temi. Bar se tu nećemo lagati. A ljudski je ne odustajati, prkositi i nadati se. Eto i ja se nadam i pokušavam bit optimistična, ali volim imati u vidu i realne šanse...jer daleko je teže kad padneš s velike visine.
Eto, ja sam u 41. zatrudnila iz 1.IVF-a. Svi su mi govorili: znali smo da ćeš uspjeti, ti si zdrava, sportski tip, nikad na bolovanju....kad tamo klinac. Nema što me nije napalo: IUGR, kolestaza, mjesec dana bolnice i šok - u 34.tt nema više moje bebe. Posteljica totalno otkazala, na njoj tisuću ugrušaka od 3-5 cm (nisu bili vidljivi na uzv) i nekoliko infarkta posteljice. Ako se itko zdravo hranio, gutao vitamine, folnu...to sama bila ja. Samnom u bolnici 20-godišnjakinje s visokim tlakom (jele burek i kebab, pušile potajno u wc-u) i sve od reda rodile! Samo ja nisam! Inače, trudnoća mi bila prekrasna: nije bilo mučnina, žgaravice, hrana mi se nije gadila, sve uobičajeno osim čudne boli u donjem dijelu trbuha.
Što reći, i dalje se nadam jer želja je prevelika, ali sada sam svjesna da moje tijelo u trudnoći nije moje tijelo. Isto tako sam gotovo sigurna da bi ishod bio drugačiji da sam bila 10-15 god mlađa.

----------


## nina70

I još da nadodam, moj AMH 12,9 hormoni i sve ostalo ko u curice, ali godina proizvodnje je godina proizvodnje!

----------


## Mojca

Inesz mi je dala ideju da na stranicama državnog zavoda za statistiku potražim nešto vezano za posao, pa sam naišla na ovu rečenicu: 
"Ženama u fertilnoj dobi smatraju se žene u dobi 15 – 49 godina, što se okvirno smatra razdobljem tijekom kojeg je žena fiziološki sposobna za rađanje."

Da bar i MPO zakonodavac tako misli.  :Smile:

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitke Kadauna na bebi br 2. Kad ti je termin?

I ja sam ostala trudna s  39 godina 16.-im IVF-om. Kad rodim imat ću punih 40 godina (plus koji mjesec  :Grin: )

Trenutno sam u 15.-om tjednu i dobor se osječam, ali mi ne zamjerite ako sad neću napisati svoju priču nego kad se sve sretno završi.
Nemam apsolutno nikakav pametan savjet. Sama sam odustajala i vračala se bar 3 puta, mijenjala klinike, upotrebljavala suplemente, išla na akupunkturu, ma svega je tu bilo  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ovisi puno toga od osobe do osobe, kolika vam je izdržljivost i fizička i psihička...
Sretno svima ma što dalje odlučile  :Love:

----------


## mare41

trudy, čestitam, jako jako me razveseslilo!

----------


## Farfallina

Bila sam na postupku u Poliklinici Vili, ZG, Dr Radončić. Meni je bio predobar!
Rodiliste Izola- Dr Bostjan Lovšin ( nije privatno, vec drzavno, ali sam platila), no tretman odlican, sve pre dobro. Covjek odgovara mailom u roku od odmah!
Inesz- imam jedno dijete, sina od 2 god iz 1. IVF-a ( tek ce dvije). Do drugog da cu tesko doci sa bilo kojim tretmanom, pa smo trenutno u pocetnoj fazi molbi za posvojenje.
Nina- i meni je svasta bilo i takoder kolestaza.... zao mi je sto je tako zavrsilo i tebi i svima koje su to prosle....

Istina je- godine cine svoje ma kako se mi dobro osjećale, izgledale, zivjele zdravo.... i ja sam svjedocila jamburgerima, burecima, pusenju u bolnici od mladih trudnica- a ja na dijeti, sve i svasta mi se priljepilo, pocela dobijati napade zuci u trudnoci, a nisam ni znala sto mi je, 20 dana nakon rodenja sina hitno su me htjeli strpati u bolnicu jer su mi napadi bili grozni, nisu bili sigurni da je samo zuc ( doduse i cir), jetrene probe katastrofalne! Nisam se bas dala, napravila pretrage svakakve... dijete nisam smjela nositi, ma bas jadno se osjecas, uvijek je netko moramo ici samnom, ili biti samnom jer nikada nisam znala kada ce napad. Operirala, rijesila se i sve super! Pazila sam na sve i svasta, lose mi je bilo kada sam vidjela sta te mlade cure rade, suncanje do bola, pusenje- i skrivaju se- mislim si- od koga, pa same si rade stetu....Samo naprijed za sve one koje pokusavaju i bore se!

----------


## sretna 1506

Eh kao što je Lina rekla sad kad se odčepilo kad krene......tako sam i ja sama mislila kad sam prije skoro 9 god.nakon 2.ivf rodila svog sina točno na svoj 31.rođ.
Svih ovih godina pokušavanja za drugu bebu,ništa,to mi je nevjerojatno,mm je loš sg,ali baš nikad da nije 1 uletio  :Smile: .I jbg sa mnom je bilo sve ok ali godina proizvodnje čini svoje,amh pada,tsh raste....i eto tu sam na pragu 40.i duboko se nadam i planiram ovu god.odraditi još 2 postupka pa ako ne uspije hvala Bogu imamo svoga sina i nek ostane jedinac i to mi je blagoslov.Kad je Piki objavila trudnoću stvarno me razveselila jer to ipak daje nadu da se može čudo desiti i da se treba nadati,mada je dr.Luči nama davno rekao sa lošim sg "da živite 1000 god.možda bi došlo do spontane trudnoće" i u našem slučaju je očito bio u pravu.Sretno nam svima !

----------


## nina70

TrudiC, čestitke i sretno do kraja  :Klap: 

Farfallina, tvoja priča o posteljici me podsjetila na moju. I doktori su se čudili u kakvom je groznom stanju bila. Reci mi da li si ikad prije imala problema s jetrom? Ja ne.

----------


## Farfallina

> TrudiC, čestitke i sretno do kraja 
> 
> Farfallina, tvoja priča o posteljici me podsjetila na moju. I doktori su se čudili u kakvom je groznom stanju bila. Reci mi da li si ikad prije imala problema s jetrom? Ja ne.


Nisam nikada imala problema s jetrom. I kada bi mi napad zuci prosao, opet se sve vracalo u normalu. Kada bih imala napad, koji bi znao trajati satima, jetrene proble su bile katastrofalne, tako da su me slali na svasta, jer nisu bili sigurni da je samo zuc. Sada sve ok. Mozda mi TSH malo divlja u zadnje vrijeme, moram opet na kontrolu, mozda cak i danas, jer vidim da nesto ne valja. A sto se tice maternice- nije se nizta vidjelo na ultrazvuku, ali kazu da je to od endometrioze, kako se susila, plod je pritiskao i tako je stajalo. kada su izvadili dijete, s njim je otisla i maternica- dio, totalno se sve ogulilo....Ja sam cijelu trudnocu nisko nosila, i stalno me nesto dole vuklo, uvijek sam imala osjecaj da ce sve ispasti- mozda je to povlacenje bilo to. Nikako nisam mogla razumjeti kako netko vjezba u trudnoci, ja sam imala osjecaj da bi se raspala ha ha ha....

----------


## Mojca

Sori curke na pomalo offu... 

Farfalina, zašto baš Izola? 
Da li su te kao gravidu vestutu (staru trudnicu, kak s eto stručno kaže  :Rolling Eyes: ) drugačije gledali, da li su inzistirali na carskom? Kad je došlo do rupture maternice? U porodu ili ranije... Cijelu trudnoću su te pratili ili tek od 35 tt? 
Hvala ti.

----------


## Inesz

dok se ne javi Farfalina, iznosim svoje iskustvu-rodila sa preko 41 godinu, nitko radi godina nije spominjao carski kao način dovršenja trudnoće. bolnica vinogradska.

možda da i druge cure 40+  iznesu svoje iskustvo...

----------


## Farfallina

bok cure,

ne nisam isla na carski zbog godina, vezc zbog svega sto se desavalo, pa i polozaja djeteta popreko. To se kasnie popravilo, ali je ostalo pitanje svega drugoga tako da je zajednicki dogovor mene i dktora bio carski. I sva sreca da je, jer su mi kasnije rekli ad ne bih prezivjela. Mozda dijet- jedva. Ja sigurno ne. 
Ruptura maternice u porodu- odnosno carskom. Cim su izvadili dijete zajedno s tim se odlijepio komad maternice, cijeli dlan. Kasnije su mi rekli da je pocelo krvariti jako, da su najprije stali i ( doktorica koja je asistirala) je rekla da je sva sreca da je bio doktor koji je bio, jer je duper i ima iskustva- da nitko nije znao u kojem ce pravcu ici i da li ce mi odmah izvaditi maternicu da me spase. Rekao je da najprije ide probati, da ima malo vremena, ako vidi da ne ide, da ce ukloniti maternicu. Uspjeli su zasiti na dva dijela i tamo gdje be ostala rupa bez tkiva stavili su neku gazu i cekali kasniej da se vidi da li ce se po tome ''penjati'' tkivo. Dovelis su me kasno u sobu, nitko od mojih nisu znali sta se desava, odveli su me u 9:30, mislim da sam tek popodne oko 4 ili 6 bila u sobi. Tek su oko 6 sati mojoj mami rekli ( koja je jadna sjedila na klupi) da sam stabilno. MM je bio u sali do, rekao je da je vidio da nesto ne valja, njemu su odmah dali sina i kada su njega sredili ostavili su ga s njim, rekao je da je umro od straha  :Laughing: .
Kad sam se probudila, vidjela sam sina na kratko, kada sam uspjela doci sebi jos sam nila ok, sve me bolilo, ali ok. Nisam tada ni znala da to niej bas carski po PS-u  :Smile: . Mislila sam da tako mora biti. Drugi dan se nisam mogla ni pridignuti, vadili mi krv i odmah na transfuziju- dvije! Poslije je bilo ok.
Ta prva 3 dana sam bila na aparatima ( disanje sve ok), tlak, ultrazvuk su mi radili u sobi, sama sam bila u sobi odmah do sestara, sestre svakih 15 minuta dolazile. Treci dan su me dizali, dobila sina vise, nisu ga stalno odnosili, 4 dan dobila ga skroz. Dojenje jedva, imala nesto sitno, ali ne da se moze najesti, pa vaganje itd, a ja jedva stojim  :Grin: .
A zasto Izola- Pulu nisam htjela. Bila sam tamo hospitalizirana 2 puta- lose iskustvo. Nisam im vjerovala. Razlog- kada sam zadnji put hospitalizirana zbog kolestaze za Bozić umjesto da napravse sto su trebali, najprije si hitan slucaj, onda odu praznici pa hitan postaje nehitan, pa kada se opet svi pojave onda si opet hitan, dok nisam pukla i pitala sta se tu desava. Da ne duljim, sestra je krivo upisala tjedne kada sam stigla, rekla sam im da je krivo, ispravili su, ali ocito ne svugdje. I stalno se to kao provlacilo, ja inzistirala da mi kazu kakvi su mi nalazi i sto se desava, na kraju ispala nerazumna zena i buduca majka, da bi ispalo da mi se plod ne razvija dobro, da ostajem u bolnici, da plod ne odgovara tjednima i da prakticki cekam da me porode. Nisam znala sta se desava, nista mi nije bilo jasno, ja par dana prije toga bila na Srebrnjaku kod Dr Lulic- sve ok- odlicno, kod Dr u Izoli, sve ok, kod svoje ginekologice,- sve ok, nesto rije toga kod Dr radoncica- ZG- sve ok. Pula- ne valja! Da bi sasvim slucajno ( jer me nisu mogli naci u kompjuteru) skuzili da nisam u tjednu u kojem su mislili, vec da sam u tom i tom tjednu ( mislim ad su oni napisali da sam u 35 , a ja 30 ili tako nesto) pa su me htjeli poroditi- zasto? zbog krivih podataka sa pocetka price- koji su btw ispravljeni odmah! I to je bila kap koja je prelila casu.
Znala sam da ako nesto slucajno krene po zlu ( nakon svega morala sam msiliti na sve) U RI - nije sigurno da cu stici, ZG- jos teze, a nisam imala mogucnosti doci ranije, pa je bilo ili Izola ili Zg s tim ad idem ranije. Otisla sam na razgovr u Izlou i to je bilo presudno- covjek je bio super- vjerovala sam mu- i to mi je bilo dovoljno. Ma sretna sam sto se tako zavrsilo. skoro sam bila vec i zaboravail i nije mi vise izgledalo strasno- sada kada stavljam na papir, opet se prisjecam....

----------


## Mojca

Farfallina, ajme koja priča.  :Love:  Glavno da je sve dobro završilo. 
Žao mi je da sam te vratila u to vrijeme. 

Kako je prirodan porod moja neostavrena želja... još uvijek volim skupljati informacije o tome gdje se na ovim prostorima može dobiti unutar bolnice, pa sam malo gledala stranicu ode rodilišta u Izoli, zvuči lijepo napisano. Meni osobno se svidio ovaj detalj da su mališana dali tati.  :Heart:

----------


## Farfallina

Ma super je! Ne brini, zaista ne dozivljavam to kao nesto strasno, mislia sam samo da su proradile emocije.... 
Oni su stvarno ok( Izola). Kada sam prvi put dosla na razgovor, dr mi je pokazao svu bolnicu, rađaonu, sobe- kroz sve nas je proveo, tako da nisam bila na skroz nepoznatom terenu. I NISTA ti ne treba- samo cetkica za zube, pasta i papuce.
Piđamu sam imala, ali nakon sto sam rodila bila sam u njohovim. Svaki dan te obilaze, dobijes cisti rucnik i novu piđamu, ako ne nesto uprljano na krevetu, mijenjaju. U WC- u ima papira da se mozes omotati, i js bi ostalo- barem 5 rola, u tusiraoni, sampon, sapun, sredstvo za dezinfeciju, stolica da mozes sjesti kada se tusiras, u cajnoj kuhinjici cajevi - par raznih koje stalno pune ( u velikim termos bocama), sve radi, krevet, zvono.... pozvonis- stizu.
To je bolnica, nije privatna i oni inzistriraju na prirodnom, ne idu na carski ako nije potreban. U sobi po 2 osobe.
Prije nego izadete iz rodilista rade djetetu ultrazvuk kukova- ne znam radi li se to kod nas. Cijepljenje protiv TBC- i hepatitisa B nije obavezno. Dobije se upitnik da se vidi ima li potrebe dijete cijepiti, u kojem podrzcju zivis, da li je podrucje ugrozeno i spada u vrstu zastite, rodbina itd...Prije nego sto sam isla pedijatrica me pitala da li hocu cijepiti dijete protiv TBC-a jer oni to ne rade ako nije nuzno, nisam zala sta da odgovorim pa mi je objasnila da je U RH obavezno cijepiti dijete protiv TBC-a i da ako ga ona ne cijepi da se moram javiti svojoj pedijatrici da ga cjepe u RH. Tada sam joj rekla da ako to zaista moram napraviti onda mi je lakse da ga cijepe u bolnici nego da cim dodem doma jurim u ambulantu ili bolnicu. Nisu ga cijepili protiv hepatitisa B, dala sam kasnije svojoj pedici knjizcu imunizacije - njihovu, pa su ga morali cijepiti naknadno, ali ne odmah. Pitala sam je zasto oni ne cijepe- kaze da dijete, iako je cijepljeno, da ako dode u kontakt sa osobom koja ima TBC da se moze ionako zaraziti. Sto se tice komplikacija da su komplikacije na cjepivo 1-1000. 
MM na porodu- prosli smo trudnicki tecaj i ja sam pitala da li MM moz biti prisutan iako se radi o carskom, da ga bar on vidi, drzi... rekli su da nema problema, tako da kada sam ja sve obavila za porod, dali su mi malo dripa ( da pripree dijete za izlazak, da djetetu to ne bude šok) i bila sam neko vrijeme u rađaoni, tu je dosao MM koje ga su obukli i bio sanonm sve dok me nisu odveli. To je mala sala, i staklo tako ad je MM bio vjerovatno s druge strane- ne bas da gleda, ali rekao je da me je kada je prolazio vidio korz staklo i da je vidio da je neka panika, ali su ga zvali odmah cim su izvadili dijete i on je bio tamo dok su ga obrisali, kapali mu oci, vagali itd i kada su ga zanmotali dali su mu ga i ostavili ih same i odjurili u salu. Kaze MM da se ukocio od straha, ali da je L bio tako dobar i da nije plakao  :Love: .
Jadina stvar koja mi nije bila tamo bas sjela je bilo dojenje. ( da ne zaboravim, dijete oni oblace u svoje, ne dozvoljavaju tvoju odjecu, njihove su pelene, maramice- sve). Mozda zbog neiskustva, ne znam- ali meni je dijete stalno htjelo sisati i jadan sisao bi satiam i zaspao. Mislila sam- odlicno vidis kako ide, mlijeka imam. Mlijeko mi je znalo i curiti- super! Ma kakvi- imala sam mlijeka, ali malo, a i to sto bi doslo samo bi grunulo i iscurilo. Jadan L pokusavao silom jesti, borio se ko mali lav, ali nakon dan, dva nesto mi je bilo sumnjivo pa sam im rekla da mislim da nemam dovoljno mijeka. Tu je bio komentar kao- ma morate dojiti, doci ce itd. Rekla sam im da sam ZA dojenje i da se nadam da ce biti mlijeka, ali da nesto ne stima. Ok, vidjeli i oni da bas i nema mlijeka i dali da ga hranim na spricu- jer kao ako mu daju dudu- nece htjeti vise cicu. E to mi je bio horor! Dijete moram drzati jednom rukom, drugom uzeti mlijeka u spricu i davati mu da pije, ja se ne mogu ispraviti jer sve boli, dijete vise zalijevam nego sto pojede. I jos su me hormoni propucali! Divota! Placem ja jedan dan cijeli, a u sebi si mislim- pa sta sam luda- pa biti ce sve ok- a ne mogu prestati plakati. E onda su donijeli vagu, pa vazi prije dojenja, pa nakon, pa opet vazi, pa daj na spricu pa opet vazi- a sve me boli- ali nema milosti- kad se dignes daju ti dijete i vozi...i neka- brze se uhodas... ali to hranjenje- katastrofa. Onda jedna kaze sprica, duga opet misli da izbjegavam dojenje... nakon 2 dana kazu oni meni- mora na bocu, ne dobija na kilazi- mislim si- hvala bogu da je netko to skuzio. L jadan prije boce dojenje, boca, pa opet malo dojenje- a on bi valjda proveo danima na cici- kakva boca- to bi smazao i krenuo u potragu za mamom. Tako da nije pravilo ako krene s bocom da nece vise dojiti. On je, siroce, itekako htio. I trudili se mi jos mjesecima, ali 10Ml dnevno- to mu je bio samo desert- mali. Taman dobili bocu, dode druga i kaze- kakva boca! I sada znam da sam pogrijesila, da sam trebala otici kod pedice na odjel i reci njoj kakva je situacija i da kaze svim sestrama sta trebaju raditi. Ovako, jedna zna, druga ne zna- bolnica zagovara dojenje i to je bio mali kaos, ali kratko traj pa nije strasno- sve dode na svoje.
A i prvo dijete, pa ne znas nista- citas, spremas se, ali o nekim stvarima ni ne razmisljas.

Tako da cure, samo hrabro i drzim fige! Nije vazno kako- bitno je da uspije!

----------


## nina70

uf Farfallina, koja priča. Ali bitno da je dobro završila!

I meni bi bilo drago čuti još 40+ priča

----------


## Mojca

Postupci u Izoli me podsjećaju na Feldbach, gdje sam ja rodila. 
Sjajno da ima još takvih rodilišta!

----------


## Mojca

Oprosti, kako naplaćuju porod? Po danu boravka u bolnici ili drugačije?

----------


## martta

> Postupci u Izoli me podsjećaju na Feldbach, gdje sam ja rodila. 
> Sjajno da ima još takvih rodilišta!


oprosti, ali zašto Feldbach?

----------


## Farfallina

Porod se naplacuje mislim 1200 ili 1500 eur, moram pogledati, odnosno to je bio carski. 
Mislim da je normalni porod 1000, carski 1200 ili 1500 eur, dodatno ti naplate ako ide suprug, itd.
E tu ima takoder prica- nama dr rekao koliko kosta, sve dogovorili na kraju ( isli mi tamo na preglede i to smo smijesno placali- 8.00 eur, najvise 21,00 jer nam je dr uvijek stavljao najnizu tarifu, a morao je nesto naplatiti.
S obzirom da sam imala komplikacije, transfuzije, i da sam dosla vikend koji on nije racunao jer je rekao neka me zaprime ali da mogu ici i da dodem u nedjelju, u racunovodstvu su to sve racunali. Platili smo mislim preko 2000 eur, mislim 2300. 
Kad je dr cuo koliko smo platili, rekao je da to tako ne moze i da ce pokusati sve da skine vikend jer je to on tako slozio i da je to njegova stvar! Ostali smo u cudu i rekli da ne sve ok, da ne treba nista. Za par dana dibijam mail u kojem nas obavijestava da ce nam vratiti novac. Stize i pismeno da nam vracaju novac, da posaljemo broj racuna i da nam vracaju 800 eur!!! Nismo mogli vjerovati! Dobili smo novac kroz nekoliko dana, a dr nam kaze da bez obzira na sve, da je on taj koji nam je dao cijenu i da je napravio sve da nam vrate ostatak bez obzira na komplikacije! Bez teksta smo ostali i jos smo i danas!

----------


## Mojca

U Hr su svi 'prijetili' intervencijama, Podobnik cr-om u 38 tt, Matijevic indukcijom u 39 tt... A ja sam silno željela prirodni porod bez intervencija. U Feldbachu nisu imali problema s tim, dali su šansu prirodi do zadnjeg trena. Rodila sam u 41+0, će nakon neuspjele indukcije koja je bila vrlo nježna, a nakon visokog prsnuca vodenjaka. U kombinaciji s HSB, cr je bio jedina opcija, nije se više moglo čekati. 
Smjehuljica je odmah bila u skin to skin s tatom, dojila sam ju čim sam malo došla sebi, sat vremena nakon budjenja iz opće.
Spavale smo zajedno od prve noći, rodila se oko 18, u 22 smo bile u sobi u krevetu, sat vremena kasnije sam molila da ju iz kinderbeta presele k meni.
Ono čega sam se najviše bojala, odvajanja, toga nije bilo ni na tren. Dojenje se odmah uspostavilo, evo još traje i nakon 27 mjeseci. 
Rodila sam u subotu navečer, u srijedu oko podne smo krenuli kući.
Ljubaznost, jednostavnost, usluznost i sva logistika od wc papira, ulozaka, spavacica... na dalje... Čistoća, tišina, podrška u svemu... Čista petica.

----------


## Mojca

> Porod se naplacuje mislim 1200 ili 1500 eur, moram pogledati, odnosno to je bio carski. 
> Mislim da je normalni porod 1000, carski 1200 ili 1500 eur, dodatno ti naplate ako ide suprug, itd.
> E tu ima takoder prica- nama dr rekao koliko kosta, sve dogovorili na kraju ( isli mi tamo na preglede i to smo smijesno placali- 8.00 eur, najvise 21,00 jer nam je dr uvijek stavljao najnizu tarifu, a morao je nesto naplatiti.
> S obzirom da sam imala komplikacije, transfuzije, i da sam dosla vikend koji on nije racunao jer je rekao neka me zaprime ali da mogu ici i da dodem u nedjelju, u racunovodstvu su to sve racunali. Platili smo mislim preko 2000 eur, mislim 2300. 
> Kad je dr cuo koliko smo platili, rekao je da to tako ne moze i da ce pokusati sve da skine vikend jer je to on tako slozio i da je to njegova stvar! Ostali smo u cudu i rekli da ne sve ok, da ne treba nista. Za par dana dibijam mail u kojem nas obavijestava da ce nam vratiti novac. Stize i pismeno da nam vracaju novac, da posaljemo broj racuna i da nam vracaju 800 eur!!! Nismo mogli vjerovati! Dobili smo novac kroz nekoliko dana, a dr nam kaze da bez obzira na sve, da je on taj koji nam je dao cijenu i da je napravio sve da nam vrate ostatak bez obzira na komplikacije! Bez teksta smo ostali i jos smo i danas!


Wow! 
Zbilja povoljno.
U Feldbachu je dan boravka u bolnici 560 eur, bez obzira da li čekaš porod, imaš će ili se oporavljas pred odlazak doma.

----------


## Argente

A sada dovedite 39+, IVF i porod u inozemstvu u neki međuodnos da ne moram seliti postove.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Pa... U Hr ivf trudnoće i to u 39+ smatraju rizičnima do posljednjeg trena, vani, bar u Feldbachu su opušteniji, ne smatraju da su godine + ivf indikacija za cr, kao što je to Podobnik smatrao u mom slučaju. U njegovom rodilištu su rekli da ne smijem u bazen jer sam ivf trudnica, u Feldbachu nisu imali problem s tim.

----------


## Mojca

Hoću reći... Vani nismo diskriminrane po načinu začeća.  :Smile:  A ni po godinama. 
Bar ne u ova dva rodilišta.

----------


## vikki

Da, kod podobnika su i mene pitali za način dovršenja trudnoće i preporučili CR, valjda su me htjeli dovući tamo (inače sam kod njega bila samo na 4D, anomaly scanu, nije mi drag).

----------


## vikki

U državnim bolnicama mislim da nije taj slučaj, tamo gdje sam bila inzistirali su na vaginalnom, način začeća i godine nisu indikacija za CR. Pretpostavljam i da se to razlikuje od slučaja do slučaja (meni su uzeli u obzir prethodne operacije, pobačaje, deset godina čekanu urednu trudnoću, pa čak i to što nisam išla na amniocentezu, pitali su me i za mišljenje o vaginalnom i CR i zapravo dok nisam dobila trudove nisu definirali kakav će porod biti).

----------


## Mojca

Da, i meni su na sv. Duhu govorili o vaginalnom porodu, ali o indukciji čega sam se ja bojala ko crnog vraga... Ako sam nešto htjela izbjeći to je bila gel-drip indukcija na Hr način. Na kraju sam dobila i indukciju, ali posve drugačiju i cr u općoj, sve što mi je bila najgora noćna mora, ali sam izbjegla odvajanje i presretna sam zbog toga. 
Znam par cura u 42+ koje su morale na cr samo zbog godina.

----------


## sretna 1506

Ja sam išla na planirani CR dan iza termina,bez trudova,sa spinalnom anestezijom,budna totalno.Definitivno ne radi god.jer sam imala 31 nego zato jer je mali bio na zadak i naravno rizična trudnoća jer je ivf,tako su dr.rekli,a valja napomenuti i to da je trudnoća stvarno bila savršena do 36 tj. kad sam prokrvarila (smeđarila) i moja dr. mi rekla to će biti hitni CR,međutim  bolnici sam ostala dan po dan sve do poroda jer se sve smirilo i kako sam rekla dan iza termina CR.

----------


## frka

sretna, trudnoća sama po sebi NIJE rizična samo zato što je IVF. zadak, krvarenje i sve druge komplikacije se dešavaju i u spontanim trudnoćama i IVF nije = rizična trudnoća! poludim na činjenicu što još ima liječnika koji je tako tretiraju.

Mojca, ne mogu vjerovati da je Podobnik rekao da ne može kada samo zato što je ivf! to su notorne gluposti!

----------


## Mojca

> sretna, trudnoća sama po sebi NIJE rizična samo zato što je IVF. zadak, krvarenje i sve druge komplikacije se dešavaju i u spontanim trudnoćama i IVF nije = rizična trudnoća! poludim na činjenicu što još ima liječnika koji je tako tretiraju.
> 
> Mojca, ne mogu vjerovati da je Podobnik rekao da ne može kada samo zato što je ivf! to su notorne gluposti!


Pardon, nije on osobno već jedan od njegovih ginekologa na danima otvorenih vrata. 
On osobno je bio samo za CR... i jako grubo rekao da sam stara i da se ne budem otvarala.

----------


## vikki

> i jako grubo rekao da sam stara i da se ne budem otvarala.


 :Shock:  Od naših me ginekologa ništa ne čudi. Na predzadnjem pregledu (kolor dopler zbog navodno graničnih protoka u perifernoj cirkulaciji) dva dana prije poroda dr. je u pola sata, koliko je pregled trajao, 15 minuta potrošio da mi objasni što u RH znači roditi dijete s Downom (jer nisam išla na amnio, jelte), kao vani to nije problem jer u NL npr. dobiju 1400 eura pomoći, a kod nas si prepušten sam sebi i pitaš se što ti je to trebalo (nabrajajući primjere iz svoje okoline).

----------


## spodoba

ovdje u DE IVF nije indikacija za carski..rodila sam s 40 i  5mj te drugo dijete rodila ekspresno za tri sata..
ginekolozi cesto generaliziraju..npr meni je gyn rekla da necu dobiti mengu dok god dojim. koje generaliziranje. a onda sam joj rekla da sam i nakon prvog poroda dobila nakon 7 tjedana..

----------


## sretna 1506

[QUOTE=frka;2564607]sretna, trudnoća sama po sebi NIJE rizična samo zato što je IVF. zadak, krvarenje i sve druge komplikacije se dešavaju i u spontanim trudnoćama i IVF nije = rizična trudnoća! poludim na činjenicu što još ima liječnika koji je tako tretira.

Ja to znam vrlo dobro,da ako je sve ok i imaš 30 god.da nema veze da li ivf ili spontana trudnoća,ali svi te drugčije gledaju i tretiraju kad ti u trudničkoj knjižici piše ivf-icsi.To je bilo prije 9 god. a mislim da je tako i sad,činjenica je da smo drugačije,npr. kad idem endokr.i kažem da se spremam u postupak,hitno me primi,kad sam u postupku pa idem u dnevnu bolnicu na injekciju,sestra je ljubazna,poželi sreću i tako dalje do trudnoće sve je drugačije.

----------


## Mojca

> Od naših me ginekologa ništa ne čudi. Na predzadnjem pregledu (kolor dopler zbog navodno graničnih protoka u perifernoj cirkulaciji) dva dana prije poroda dr. je u pola sata, koliko je pregled trajao, 15 minuta potrošio da mi objasni što u RH znači roditi dijete s Downom (jer nisam išla na amnio, jelte), kao vani to nije problem jer u NL npr. dobiju 1400 eura pomoći, a kod nas si prepušten sam sebi i pitaš se što ti je to trebalo (nabrajajući primjere iz svoje okoline).


Meni je jedna uvažena ginekologinja na osnovu povećanog nuhalnog nabora u 10 tr, rekla da 99% nosim bebu s downom i slala me svom uvazenom kolegi na cvs.
Da, sve je puno poopcavanja.

----------


## Farfallina

Ajoj! onda sam jos sretnija nego sto sam mislila  :Smile: . Znala sam da je drugdje skuplje, ali meni je ovo bila odlicna solucija, jer mi je bilo blizu- najblize nakon Pule, a izgledalo je da ce biti ok, a i takve sam preporuke dobila.

Ups- vidim da smo otisle daleko s temom....

----------


## Farfallina

meni nisu nigdje predlagali Cr samo zbog ivf-a i godina. Pula inzistira na vaginalnom- i to bi bilo ok, samo da prate tjedne he he he, ali s obzirom na tu manjkavost, morala sam dalje traziti  :Laughing: .
Stvar je poprimila drugaciji tok nakon drugih stvari....

----------


## Sadie

Evo i mene u Klub 39+ s prvim postom.  :Smile:   Staromodno mi je to etiketiranje kao rizičnih, starih rodilja, al bitno da meni stigne bebica. I lakše mi je kad vidim da nisam jedina koja krije MPO. Ne da mi se objašnjavati ljudima sve to i gledati sažaljive poglede, to je moja i muževa stvar. Jedva čekam svoj IVF ICSI i nadam se da ću postati ponosna 40-godišnja mama.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Potpis na kadaunu i inesz iako to najcesce izaziva obranaske reakcije i nije ugodno za cuti. Iz moje perspektive, sto je prije zena 40 plus spremna na reality check to su vece sanse da ce uistinu i postati ponosna mama a ne zavrsiti u kategoriji ucinili smo sve. To konkretno znaci spremnost za donaciju js i alternative tipa posvojenje nakon par smislenih ivf pokusaja s vlastitim js. Samo neznalice i muljatori ce zeni od 40 god traziti hsg I izvrgavat inseminiranju.

----------


## ina33

A zena 40 plus u mpo je u dvostrukom izazovu suocavanja s logistikom mpoai stila uputnice i putni nalozi suocavanja s realnoscu nje ih godina. Sto brze to odradi i uzme proaktivni stav da sama brze iskopa mpo doktora ko ce joj bit sto iskreniji i referirat je na prave stvari bez zavlacenja u dijag ostici to bolje. Za sibenik moja preporukaa bi bila cito ako je z og novaca mogu e. Vrijeme je novac rijetko gdje je to tako ocito kao u mpou iznad 40.

----------


## perla5

> Evo i mene u Klub 39+ s prvim postom.   Staromodno mi je to etiketiranje kao rizičnih, starih rodilja, al bitno da meni stigne bebica. I lakše mi je kad vidim da nisam jedina koja krije MPO. Ne da mi se objašnjavati ljudima sve to i gledati sažaljive poglede, to je moja i muževa stvar. Jedva čekam svoj IVF ICSI i nadam se da ću postati ponosna 40-godišnja mama.


Sretno, samo hrabro! Odvažne sreća pomaže.

----------


## nivesa

Pozdravljam vas i na ovoj temi...
Ja ne spadam u 40+ ali moj muz da...pa sam mislila ko drugi moze dati bolji savjet od vas.
On ima kcer iz prvog braka ali mi nikako nemamo srece. ... On ce sad 42 i stalno slusam da prestanem forsirat i njega i sebe jer je on prestar... Kaj muskarac od 42 spada u prestar?? Ja ne zelim odustat.. Ja sam 85' god.pa imam jos desetljece pred sobom!

----------


## Inesz

nivesa,

tvoj muž sigurno nije prestar u biološkom smislu da bi bio roditelj. a o njegovim emotivnim, psihološkim, i drugim razlozima radi kojeg bi se smatrao "prestarim" za ponovno roditeljstvo-o tome ne mogu.... 

istina, starenje utječe na broj i pokretljivost spermija, ali te su promjene najčešće male, tako da većina muškaraca koja je bila u mladosti plodna zadržava plodnost i starosti (tj. iznd 65. godine).

međutim, ako TM ima dijete iz ranijeg braka, ne znači da je sada ploan, mogle su nastupiti promjene kod njega koje su dovele do neplodnosti. postoji tzv. sekundarna neplodnost tj. nemogućnost imanja djece nakon što je netko već imao dijete. ako dugo pokušavate, najbolje je da oboje napravite pretrage. najlakše je početi spermigramom, a onda pretrage za tebe-osnovni hormonski status (osim spolnih hormona  obavezno i tsh) i ginekološki pregled.

----------


## nivesa

2012 sam bila t 27 tj i postali smo roditelji malenog andela....tako da sam sigurna u njegove plivace  :Smile:  ali ja sam do tada od svih ginekologa, a bilo ih je barem 10, slusala da nikad necu prirodno ostat trudna zbog anovul.i pcos jajnika...tako da kad sam najprirodnije bez ikakvih tableta ili injekcija ostala t nastao je sok sa svih strana. A moj m je fizicki i psihicki spreman i zeljan postati tata po drugi put. U ok formi ,zdrav i vesel. Dok ja sa druge strane....nekoliko dijagnoza, mozda malo depresivna zbog svega skupa ali se trudim maximalno ....

----------


## Inesz

nivesa,
žao mi je radi gubitka bebe.  :Sad: 

policistični jajnici jedan su od najčešćih uzroka ženske neplodnosti. na vama je da odlučite hoćete li pokušavati ostvariti spontanu trudnoću ili ćete potražiti pomoć u medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji.

ja bih da sam u takvoj poziciji tražila medicinsku pomoć, ali za mpo potreban je dogovor i obostrana želja partnera, jer mpo je sve samo ne lak put do roditeljstva.


sretno!

----------


## nivesa

Hvala,  ja ne odustajem! A ni on! Zelimo bebu oboje, dao mi je doktor jos 3 mj spontanih pokusaja a onda idemo na MPO.....

----------


## ina33

Nivesa, nisam pažljivo čitala tvoje postove, ali ono što je ključno za razgraničiti je da ženama puno prije ističe biološki sat, nego muškima. Tako da 42 godine žene su jedna priča, a 42 godine muškoga druga - barem ako govorimo o reprodukciji. Znači, ključno je, za uspjeh u MPO-u (iako niti to nije neka prognoza uvijek, a kamoli precizno predviđanje) tvoja dob. On je (dobno) relativno nevažan.

----------


## nivesa

Hvala vam puno na svemu. Ja sam bila na mpo "obradi",ali uvijek mi je nekaj falilo ili nalaz nije bio zadovoljavajuc.....u meduvremenu sam ostala t i naravno, od svega odustala.... A dalje cemo vidjeti...

----------


## tiki_a

Znam da su ovdje uvijek dobro došle vijesti o 39+ trudnicama iako nisu naše forumašice. Moja draga znanica je trudnica, u 45-toj je godini, prva T, 3 mj. i za sada sve ok, a tako mora ostati do kraja  :Smile: . Ne moram vam ni reči koliko me vijest razveselila.

----------


## Inesz

Tiki_a  :Heart: 

je li spontana trudnoća? puno  ~~~~~ joj šaljem ~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Čestitaj joj i u moje ime.  :Smile: 
Da bude super lako do kraja.

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz, da, spontana T. ...Hvala Mojca!

----------


## martta

tiki-a, prekrasna vijest! čestitaj i u moje ime  :Smile: 
i ja sam u 45-oj pa mi tako drago za moju vršnjakinju  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo da se javim...ja s okruglih 40 upravo sam na pikanju, dugi protokol...idem usprkos statistikama pokusati da moja N dobije sestricu ili brata...

Ono sto nema veze sa statistkama , a mene je mucilo...naime mene je mama rodila sa 39 (brat je imao 15g) i to je tada bilo neplanirano cak je htjela odustati i ici na abortus ali ju je dr vratio kuci da malo razmisli  :Smile:  Ono sto cu sada reci mi je dosta tesko i sad iz ove perspektive izgleda skroz glupo i sramim se toga...ali kroz moje djetinjstvo u osnovnoj i srednjoj skoli ja sam se sramila sto su moji roditelji puno stariji od svih ostalih ...sto su tada i bili kao iznimka...no ono sto je bilo kasnije na faksu je to da sam ja nekako drzala svoje roditelje da budu aktivniji nego njihovi vrsnjaci koji su vec pozenili svoju djecu

Eto ja podijelila sto me muci....a ja btw rodila prvo s 36 i sad bih jos jedno  :Smile:  i ne osijecam se staro  :Wink:  ili samo tako mislim

----------


## piki

Željka sretno s pikanjem, da bude kvalitetnih stanica  :Klap: 
I mene je mama rodila kasno, s 37 godina kao 4 dijete i isto me ponekad malo mučilo kroz djetinjstvo to da imam stare roditelje mada ne previše jer je i moja naj frendica iz djetinjstva imala isto tako stare roditelje a bila je prvo dijete. A sad si mislim da sam barem ja s 37 rodila svoje prvo! Naravno da se ni ja ne osjećam staro, živim relativno aktivno i bavim se svim i svačim. A bitno je samo kako su ti stvari u glavi posložene, a ne što okolina misli. Mm i ja smo već davno zaključili da će to da nam dijete (djeca!?!) ima stare roditelje biti njegov problem a ne naš pa neka se čeliči :Laughing: 
tiki_a puno sreće tvojoj prijateljici! Nedavno je i mene jedna gospođa uvjeravala (i valjda tješila) da je danas OK rađati do 45! Ako ima još koja dobra stanica zašto ne?

----------


## Inesz

Tal,
jeste li blizu kretanju postupak?

----------


## tal

> Tal,
> jeste li blizu kretanju postupak?


hmmmm......... da i ne . Krv vadila i čekam da bude gotovo za 3 sedmice , a muž radi spermiogram ponovo u st bolnici 18.3. a do tad i nalazi krvi gotovi . Ali danas sam bila kod dr. naručena zadnji dan M na ultrazvuk i otkrio da imam polipe  :Sad:  a osim njih i cistu i miomčiće ....uglavnom cijela plantaža kod mene . Dr je rekao da ova cista nije nešto opasno i da neugrožava ništa kao i niomćići ali da polipe moram skinut ako mislim na postupak tako da sutra ujutro startam sa vađenjem Ca 125 i kad to bude gotovo na dogovor za vađenje polipa  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Hebemu, baš plantaža...  :Sad:  
Miomčići nisu nikakva prijetnja, ako ne dotiču endometrij. Znaš li kako su smješteni? Ciste znaju same od sebe nestati, one su najmanja briga, znaju biti gnjavaža ako se vraćaju... a polip najčešće ipak traži odstranjivanje. Držim fige da što prije sve odradiš i kreneš u postupak.

----------


## tal

Hvala Mojca ......nadam se da će bit sve ok samo šta bi ja da mi to što prije urade da mogu u postupak krenuti . Neznam koliko dugo moram čekat termin u kbc st ? Na žalost ne znam  :neznam: kako su miomčići smješteni ali znam samo da je dr reka da nije opasno i nepravi neku smetnju za oplodnju ........  :Smile:  samo polip mora van  :cupakosu:

----------


## tiki_a

piki, nisam se javljala, ali jaaako me razveselila tvoja T. Sretno do kraja (mojoj vž-dinki  :Smile:  )!

----------


## piki

> piki, nisam se javljala, ali jaaako me razveselila tvoja T. Sretno do kraja (mojoj vž-dinki  )!


 :Love:

----------


## bubicazubica

Da vam se i ja pridružim..pripadam klubu 40++ :Smile: ...prije neki dan na redovnom pregledu razgovarala sa svojom gin.i odlučila-ako ovaj mjesec ne bude "došlo prirodnim putem" odmah dolazim k njoj i radimo sve pretrage za postupak u bolnici...malo me strah priznajem,jer sam do sad mislila da imam vremena..ali vremena je jako malo s obzirom na godine...ali ipak me malo tješi da ako sam mogla ostati prirodnim putem trudna u ljeto 2013.g...ali nažalost završilo je kiretažom u 9 tj....da bi mogla i ovaj put tako...ali..ne posustajem jer znam da postoje mogućnosti i da ćemo uspjeti.

----------


## miumiu

Cure, nova sam na ovoj temi i na forumu općenito. Uskoro ću imati 39. i u 5 tjednu trudnoće sam - blizanci, nakon transfera 2 osmostanična oplođena ICSI metodom. To mi je bio 2. stimulirani pokušaj, inače sam low responder, a mm oligoastenos. Uzasno me strah sada svega ali najviše me zanima da li netko od vas radio amnio ili kombinirani probir u blizanačkoj trudnoći i gdje....hvala unaprijed na odgovoru! I svim čekalicama puno sreće i +++++ želim  :Wink:

----------


## Sadie

> Da vam se i ja pridružim..pripadam klubu 40++...prije neki dan na redovnom pregledu razgovarala sa svojom gin.i odlučila-ako ovaj mjesec ne bude "došlo prirodnim putem" odmah dolazim k njoj i radimo sve pretrage za postupak u bolnici...malo me strah priznajem,jer sam do sad mislila da imam vremena..ali vremena je jako malo s obzirom na godine...ali ipak me malo tješi da ako sam mogla ostati prirodnim putem trudna u ljeto 2013.g...ali nažalost završilo je kiretažom u 9 tj....da bi mogla i ovaj put tako...ali..ne posustajem jer znam da postoje mogućnosti i da ćemo uspjeti.


Držim ti figice, da što prije kreneš u postupak i da ti uspije od prve.  :Wink:  
To što ti je prva trudnoća završila tako ne mora značiti ništa. Znam za puno gore slučajeve, gdje je 2. trudnoća prošla super.

----------


## tal

Dobro došla bubicazubica ....držim ti fige da uspiješ i ja sam na tom putu ali ja nisam nikad bila trudna  :Sad:  zato sad krećem u postupak u st . Znam da če mi bit teško radi godina i operacija ali ja mislim pozitivno da ću uspjet  :Smile: 
Čestitam miumiu i ne brini biće to sve ok  :Smile:  .....imam pitanjce za tebe ....gdje si radila ICSI ? Ja sam tek krenila na sve te pretrage i imam obavit jednu operaciju pa krećem u postupak ali ne znam koji će mi postupak dr radit pa me zanima dali je taj postupak šta si ti radila najbolji i dali ja mogu tražit od dr da mi tako rade ? Ja sam u kbc st .

----------


## Inesz

bubicazubica,

ako krećete u državne bolnice radi liječenje neplodnosti, moraš znati da ne liječe žene iznad 42. godine na teret HZZO-a.

požuri se sa pretragama i kretanjem u postupak.

----------


## miumiu

tal.....ja sam krenula u postupak 2013. i tada sam imala jedan neuspješan IVF i 2 IVF u prirodnom postupku ali nije niti došlo do transfera jer su mi stanice bile loše.
Ovo mi je dakle bio 2. stimulirani postupak - ICSI metodom oplođene , zbog udruženog faktora, mm oligoastheno, a ja stara koka  :Smile: . Vraćena mi dva osmostanična 4. dan i nisam polagala nikakve nade. Radila sam na Sv.Duhu, terapija visokim dozama Puregona i punkcija već 11 dc. 
Simptomi 6 dan nakon transfera nestali i ja se pozdravila s +, ali eto ipak na kraju čudo i to duplo! Od tada strahujem i nadam se da će biti sve ok. za 2 tjedna imam pregled na odjelu rizične t. Ako imaš bilo kakvih pitanja što se tiče postupka rado ću ti odgovoriti i pomoći....sretno

----------


## tal

Hvala miumiu .......... i meni su 40-te , početkom 4. mj. idem na skidanje polipa i onda na postupak , nadam se da neće dugo trajat oporavak  :Smile: . Ja imam samo jedan jajovod a drugi mi je davno operiran i skinut jer je bila cista ....no sad na zadnjem pregledu dr mi je otkrio cistu , miom i polip ....tako da to rješavam .Nalazi krvi su mi gotovi tek 18.3. tako da ne znam koliki mi je AMH i ostalo ....nadam se da će biti dobro i da neće biti većih komplikacija ...MM je sve ok . Tako me je strah razočarenja u postupcima ...uffff  :Sad:  Ali nadam se pozitivi . Miumiu , nemaš zašto strahovat , bonbonćići su tu a ti si u iskusnim rukama , misli pozitivno , nemoj dat negativi da utječe na mrvice , nabaci veliki osmjeh na lice i uživaj u trudnći . Ja kad krenem u postupak volila bi s tobom se konzultirati  :psiholog: pa se nadam da češ bit još tu  :Smile: 
SRETNO  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

*Miumiu*, lijepe vijesti! čestitam i sretno do kraja!  :Smile: 


*Tal*, iz ove gorenje poruke pretpostavljam da ti je odstranjen jajnik a ne jajovod.

*Sadie*, uskoro će beta? Sretno!

*Piki*, samo grabi naprijed! Sretno!

*Željka*, sretno za betu!

... i

naravno podrška svim 39+ ženama   :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## Zeljka33

Do koliko godina planirate pokusavati? Razmisljam ako mi ne uspije ovaj put do koliko da pokusavam

----------


## miumiu

tal....ja isto imam miom subserozni koji je sad čak i narastao ali to je bilo za očekivati u trudnoći. Obzirom da je subserozni i kao takav ne smeta trudnoći nije mi savjetovano da ga operiram. Ja sam u postupke ulazila potpuno opušteno bez ikakvih očekivanja i nisam dozvolila niti da me preuzme nekakav bed/depresija/tuga nakon neuspjeha. Stvarno moram reći sama za sebe da sam bila fenomenalno opuštena. Olakšala sam si maksimalno koliko sam mogla.Ali eto zato mi se sad to vraća u smislu da sam sad napeta kad sam trudna  :Smile:  Ali proći će i to, sad mi je malo teško jer sam na početku i i svega sam jednom bila na uzv otkako mi je potvrđena trudnoća. kad kreneš u postupak slobodno me kontaktiraj u vezi bilo čega, koliko god mogu pomoći ću ti. SRETNO! 

Inesz....hvala na čestitkama  :Wink:

----------


## tal

> *Miumiu*, lijepe vijesti! čestitam i sretno do kraja! 
> 
> 
> *Tal*, iz ove gorenje poruke pretpostavljam da ti je odstranjen jajnik a ne jajovod.
> 
> *Sadie*, uskoro će beta? Sretno!
> 
> *Piki*, samo grabi naprijed! Sretno!
> 
> ...


Inesz jajovod mi je skinut sa desne strane  :Sad:

----------


## tal

> *Miumiu*, lijepe vijesti! čestitam i sretno do kraja! 
> 
> 
> *Tal*, iz ove gorenje poruke pretpostavljam da ti je odstranjen jajnik a ne jajovod.
> 
> *Sadie*, uskoro će beta? Sretno!
> 
> *Piki*, samo grabi naprijed! Sretno!
> 
> ...


Inesz jajovod mi je skinut sa desne strane .
Miumiu hvala ......Meni je dr rekao da za sad je najbitnije skinut polipe jer oni smetaju pri oplodnji a ovo ostalo je rekao da će vidit na mjestu pa možda i to skine . Ma meni je bitno da to prođe i da krenem u postupak . 
Ma bitno  je da ti trudnoća bude ok a ostalo je lako . sretno  i hvala još jednom .

----------


## Farfallina

> Cure, nova sam na ovoj temi i na forumu općenito. Uskoro ću imati 39. i u 5 tjednu trudnoće sam - blizanci, nakon transfera 2 osmostanična oplođena ICSI metodom. To mi je bio 2. stimulirani pokušaj, inače sam low responder, a mm oligoastenos. Uzasno me strah sada svega ali najviše me zanima da li netko od vas radio amnio ili kombinirani probir u blizanačkoj trudnoći i gdje....hvala unaprijed na odgovoru! I svim čekalicama puno sreće i +++++ želim


Miumiu Cestitam!
Nisam imala blizanacku trudnocu, ali sam radila amnio u poliklinici vili u ZG. Imali su- vjerujem is sada- opciju da salju kod nas u bolnicu ili u sloveniju. Kada se salje u sloveniju rezultati gotovi ca cca 10 dana. Ja sam tako napravila, jer se kod nas dugo cekalo, a mene je uzasno bilo strah raditi amnio, a kamloi jos toliko cekati. Najprije su me nazvali na tel, cim su dobili rezultate i dr potvrdila da je sve ok. Nakon toga stiglo i postom.

Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Kombinirani probir trudnice sa dvojčekima normalno rade.

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo mene danas sa aspiracije i "stara koka" s 11 JS  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ideš!!! Bravo!!
Kakva je stimulacija bila u pitanju? Držim fige za sjajan tulum.  :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

Dugi protocol decapeptyl/ menopur. Isto kao i prije 6 g kad je uspijelo a bilo je malo manje js

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala 
 :Very Happy: 


> Držim ti figice, da što prije kreneš u postupak i da ti uspije od prve.  
> To što ti je prva trudnoća završila tako ne mora značiti ništa. Znam za puno gore slučajeve, gdje je 2. trudnoća prošla super.

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti tal...i ja tebi želim uspješan početak svih postupaka...
jake smo mi...ne damo se!!!!!!!




> Dobro došla bubicazubica ....držim ti fige da uspiješ i ja sam na tom putu ali ja nisam nikad bila trudna  zato sad krećem u postupak u st . Znam da če mi bit teško radi godina i operacija ali ja mislim pozitivno da ću uspjet 
> Čestitam miumiu i ne brini biće to sve ok  .....imam pitanjce za tebe ....gdje si radila ICSI ? Ja sam tek krenila na sve te pretrage i imam obavit jednu operaciju pa krećem u postupak ali ne znam koji će mi postupak dr radit pa me zanima dali je taj postupak šta si ti radila najbolji i dali ja mogu tražit od dr da mi tako rade ? Ja sam u kbc st .

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala na informaciji..znala sam da mi je ovo zadnja doba s kretanjem u postupcima...i zato sad u turbo stilu pokrećem sve :Smile: 



> bubicazubica,
> 
> ako krećete u državne bolnice radi liječenje neplodnosti, moraš znati da ne liječe žene iznad 42. godine na teret HZZO-a.
> 
> požuri se sa pretragama i kretanjem u postupak.

----------


## Inesz

Bubicazubica,
koji je točno razlog radi kojeg krećete u mpo? Lošiji spermiogram kod TM?

----------


## bubicazubica

Ne,njegovi spermići su super...jednostavno me koče godine,a i nakon kiretaže,sve se to nekako poremetilo,mada je i kod mene sve bilo ok...tako da sam mišljenja kao i moja gin.da bi ipak bilo najbolje da se malo potpomognemo...

----------


## Mojca

Curke, jeste vidjele post 165 s ove teme? 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83065-P...linikama/page4

Ako imate ispod 42 trk u Škvorc...  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

bubicazubica,

kakvi su tvoji nalazi? fsh, amh? koliki ti je broj antralnih folikula? jesi li puno starija od 40?

----------


## Zeljka33

Danasnje vijesti iz laba: od 11 js 10 zrele i 6 se oplodilo  :Smile:  Cekam sutra info kada ce transfer

----------


## Inesz

željka, odlično za jednu članicu ovakvog kluba  :Smile: 
~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

> željka, odlično za jednu članicu ovakvog kluba 
> ~~~~~


bit će savršeno kad završi s trudnoćom :D

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Zeljka kod nas vrijedi ona stare koke nesu dobra jaja  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Zeljka33

Sonja29 hahahaha....

----------


## sara38

Željka33 bravo! Sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Željka, super rezultat!  :Yes:

----------


## bubicazubica

Nisam još radila nikakve hormonalne pretrage,jedino što sam bila na redovnim gin.pregledima kod privatnika,sa svim čudesima od 3 d ult.,pa kolor dopl...
tek sad krećem u borbu sa svim tim..tako da ne znam što me sve čeka...
..imam 41 g..i 20 dana :Smile: 




> bubicazubica,
> 
> kakvi su tvoji nalazi? fsh, amh? koliki ti je broj antralnih folikula? jesi li puno starija od 40?

----------


## bubicazubica

Željac...čestitke!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

bubuicazubica,

vjerojatno znaš da mpo  s vlastitim jajnim stanicama kod žena preko 40 godina općenito daje  slabe rezultate  :Sad:  
(npr, u američkim klinikama i klinikama u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu, za žene u dobi od 41-42 godine šansa za žiovrođeno dijete po započetom stimuliranom postupku kreće se oko 10%, u Hr su te šanse na žalost daleko manje).  :Sad: 

glavni razlozi ovako slabog uspjeha mpo-a kod žena visoke reproduktivne dobi jest smanjena ovarijska rezerva radi koje čak i pri visokim dozama lijekova za stimulaciju žene ne mogu dati veći broj jajnih stanica, i s druge strane slaba kvaliteta jajnih stanica tj. promjene u strukturi i broju kromosma u jajnim stanicama koje se kasnije prenose na embrije. 

mpo može riješiti većinu uzroka neplodnosti kod mlađih žena (npr kod žena u dobi od 18 do 34 godine šansa za živorođeno dijete u klinikama Ujedinjnog Kraljevstva kreće se oko 40% po započetom mpo postupku), ali mpo ne može prebroditi prirodne biološke procese koji nastaju radi reproduktivnog starenja  (smanjene ovarijske rezerve i smanjene kvalitete jajnih stanica). 

pitala sam te za tvoje hormonske nalaze (fsh, amh) i antralne folikule, jer u slučaju da imaš solidan broj antralnih folikula i koliko-toliko sačuvanu rezervu jajnika, tada bi vam individualne šanse za uspjeh bile nešto bolje ako uspijete u stimulaciji dobiti više jajnih stanica i više embrija za transfer/ kriotransfere. 

vi ste par koji može spontano ostvariti trudnoću,  smanjena plodnost je prirodna posljedica godina, tako da vrlo moguće  da su vam šanse za spontanu trudnoću veće od šansi za trudnoću u mpo.

želim ti puno uspjeh bilo spontano bilo pomoću mpo-a.

~~~~

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo novosti kod mene s okruglih 40: 6 embrija se razvija diobom i transfer ce biti 5. Dan u nedjelju. Strah mi se puno veseliti, pa mogu samo reci da uz istu stimulaciju prije 6 g ovo je puno bolji rezultat do sada u pogledu broja i kvalitete.

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala draga Inesz na opširnim informacijama u vezi svega...trudili smo se prirodno ovaj mjesec i to ne sjećam se kad smo tako....za tjedan dana ćemo vidjeti ako smo uspjeli..jer tad i trebam dobit m...ako ne dođu ranije...jer me sve nešto probada,grozne sam volje(to pripisujem proljeću...)...
i hvala na podršci...ma vi ste sve žene tu super!!!!



> bubuicazubica,
> 
> vjerojatno znaš da mpo  s vlastitim jajnim stanicama kod žena preko 40 godina općenito daje  slabe rezultate  
> (npr, u američkim klinikama i klinikama u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu, za žene u dobi od 41-42 godine šansa za žiovrođeno dijete po započetom stimuliranom postupku kreće se oko 10%, u Hr su te šanse na žalost daleko manje). 
> 
> glavni razlozi ovako slabog uspjeha mpo-a kod žena visoke reproduktivne dobi jest smanjena ovarijska rezerva radi koje čak i pri visokim dozama lijekova za stimulaciju žene ne mogu dati veći broj jajnih stanica, i s druge strane slaba kvaliteta jajnih stanica tj. promjene u strukturi i broju kromosma u jajnim stanicama koje se kasnije prenose na embrije. 
> 
> mpo može riješiti većinu uzroka neplodnosti kod mlađih žena (npr kod žena u dobi od 18 do 34 godine šansa za živorođeno dijete u klinikama Ujedinjnog Kraljevstva kreće se oko 40% po započetom mpo postupku), ali mpo ne može prebroditi prirodne biološke procese koji nastaju radi reproduktivnog starenja  (smanjene ovarijske rezerve i smanjene kvalitete jajnih stanica). 
> 
> ...

----------


## bubicazubica

neka je sa srećom!!!!!!!taj nedjeljni dan!!!!!!mislit ćemo pozitivno i vibrati!!!



> Evo novosti kod mene s okruglih 40: 6 embrija se razvija diobom i transfer ce biti 5. Dan u nedjelju. Strah mi se puno veseliti, pa mogu samo reci da uz istu stimulaciju prije 6 g ovo je puno bolji rezultat do sada u pogledu broja i kvalitete.

----------


## bubicazubica

uffffff...vidjela sam neki sluzavi trag...i točkicu krvi....a prerano je za m???? :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

bubicazubica poslala sam ti poruku, pogledaj u "privatne poruke".

----------


## bubicazubica

idem pogledati...čekaj

----------


## bubicazubica

ok...poslano

----------


## Zeljka33

Jutros transfer 2 blastociste i 1 ostao upitan do sutra za smrzavanje
Ja sam razmisljala i nekako zacrtala ako ovaj ne uspije probati jos jedan do kraja godine taman do 41. Rodjendana i ne vise

----------


## Sonja29

Zeljka sretno i da nam budes trbusasta 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

A sad je onaj najgori dio postupka...brojanje dana i cekanje

----------


## Zeljka33

Btw trbusasta sam i sada ali zbog konstantnog nabacivanja kila zadnjih 10 g  :Smile: . Nece se ni primjetiti  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Željac...šaljemo vibriće!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
puno njih...............

----------


## Mojca

Cure, mogle smo jednu kavu organizirati... Ima još netko tko bi se malo družio?  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

ja bih  :Smile: 

itko drugi?

----------


## Zeljka33

Kada i gdje?

----------


## Argente

Na drugoj temi koju ćete otvoriti!  :Grin:

----------


## amazonka

I to na ovoj
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84491-D...95#post2593195

----------


## Mojca

Nove curke, slobodno dodjite na kavu... Ne grizemo.  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Koji je znak raspoznavanja ? :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Poslati cu ti pp.

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo da popravim malo statistike za klub 39++
Beta danas 598,97!

----------


## andream

Bravo Željka, čestitam!

----------


## Mojca

Juhu!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## martta

Bravo!!! sjupeeeer! kako lijepa vijest!

----------


## Sonja29

bravo Zeljkic! to se trazi  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

bravo Zeljka cestitam

----------


## nina70

Bravo Željka, super vijest. Samo naprijed!!!!

----------


## linalena

Željka predivno, čestitam i želim vam mirnu trudnoću

----------


## amazonka

Željka, čestitam :Smile: 
dalje molim čestitare na
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84607-Odbrojavanje-2-2014

----------


## nina70

Halo cure, nešto ste utihnule  :Sad:  
Mi smo 18+5 tt. Bili na uzv, za sada je sve pet. Dobili smo prekrasne sličice (plazi jezik, siše prstić, vrti se...aktivna bebica).
Za sad me muče samo kružni ligamenti pa teško hodam nakon dužeg sjedenja. Brzo prođe pa valjda nije zabrinjavajuće.

----------


## Mojca

nina  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

:Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Željka, a kako si nam ti?

----------


## martta

nina    :Klap:

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam bila jucer na drugi uzv  i imam slicicu mrvice  :Smile: . Potvrdjeno da je samo jedna :Smile: . Danas je 7+2 tt i imam mucnine od pocetka , traju skoro cijeli dan ali bez povracanja i spaaavaaa mi se stalno tako da se jedva ujutro dovucem do posla

----------


## venddy

dugo nisam zavirila na ove stranice sa kojih se prije nisam skidala i evo danas mi je došlo da vidim što ima novoga u ovom našem klubu.
Čestitam svim našim trudnicama uz hrpu pozitivnih vibrica

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, samo da vam kažem da sam jučer provela divan dan družeći se sa spodobom, koja je prekrasna, te njenim curkama  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  i to na jednom bajkovitom mjestu, udaljenom od Zagreba tek sat vremena... predlažem da se sljedeći put svi tamo okupimo. Predivno je bilo.  :Klap:

----------


## andream

Vrlo rado. Prišapni, gdje ste bili?

----------


## spodoba

> Drage moje, samo da vam kažem da sam jučer provela divan dan družeći se sa spodobom, koja je prekrasna, te njenim curkama   i to na jednom bajkovitom mjestu, udaljenom od Zagreba tek sat vremena... predlažem da se sljedeći put svi tamo okupimo. Predivno je bilo.


o jako mi je drago da ti se svidjelo  :Smile:  sigurna sam da ces rasprsiti svoje odusevljenje i da bi sljedeci susret mogao biti bas tamo  :Heart: 

i meni je bilo lijepo, zaista ne znam gdje je vrijeme proletilo?!?!?! a tvoja bala brbljavica me je odusevila!

----------


## Ajvi

Drage dame, prijavljujem se danas kao punopravni član ovog kluba. Otpuhala svjećice, otvorila poklone, odradila jučer još jednu negativnu betu i hrabro stupam dalje kao 39-godišnjakinja.

----------


## a_je_to

Draga Ajvi, sretan ti rođendan i neka ti se u godini koja slijedi ostvari najveća želja!

----------


## Mojca

Draga Ajvi, dobrodošla.

----------


## Inesz

Dobrodošlica novo prijavljenoj članici Ajvi  :Smile:  I sretno!

Ima li još koja članica na ovom forumu? Hajte cure prijavite se u Klub  :Smile: 

Zamro Klub a žena oko 40-te kao u priči  :Smile: 


__________

Nego, kako su 39+ trudnice? Koja je prva na redu za porod? 

Ima li cura u postupcima?

----------


## nina70

Ajvi, dobrodošla! Iako nam je tu nekako tiho  :Sad:

----------


## piki

Ajvi sretan rođendan i dobrodošla u klub!
Ovo naše Božićno čudo raste i već je sad veliki dečko od 24 tt i 850 g. Trudnoća u ovim godinama i nije toliko teška, prolazi s relativno malo tegoba, za sad. Ne znam kako bi bilo da mi je 10-15 god. manje ali i ovo je skroz OK.

Termin: 15.9.

----------


## sara38

Ajvi dobrodošla!!!

Oooo Nina i Piki naše dvije trudnice u istom tt! Velike puse!

----------


## jo1974

Evo i mene 39god i 7 mjeseci   :Smile:      danas smo 8+1tt

----------


## Zeljka33

Mi smo navršili 12+3tt i sad se malo lakše diše i nekako se tek sad opustam   :Smile: . Sad nas čeka triple test i amnio možda, a nisam ni sama sigurna oko odluke vezano za to. Inače trudnoće sve OK za sada  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Željka, zašto ne obaviš kombinirani? Pouzdaniji je od triple testa.

----------


## Zeljka33

Tako mi doktor rekao  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Željka, 
pretpostavljam da ti je to rekao liječnik u Petrovoj. Ovi iz Petrove su nevjerojatni, i dalje ne upućuju trudnice na kombinirani već na double i/ili triple test čije se korištenje u svijetu napušta radi nepouzdanosti i radi postojanja pouzdanijih neinvazivnih testova.

U ovom klubu smo se već prije 3 godine pitali-što je liječnicima u Petrovoj da pacijenticama uopće i ne spominju kombinirana probir kao opciju već ih šalju samo na double/triple test  :Sad: 

Ako želiš raditi ove testove, najbolje napraviti kombinirani, imaš vremena do 13+5, a ako odlučiš stigneš još sljedeći tjedan.

Evo jedan link za početak-kombinirani probir:

http://www.advancedwomensimaging.com...ncy-ultrasound
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...aStranica=1393
-za triple test:
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Double-Triple-test.aspx

----------


## Zeljka33

Narucila sam se na kombinirani. Da li onda ima uopce smisla da idem i na triple test za 2 tjedna?

----------


## Inesz

Željka, nema potrebe za triple testom ako ćeš na kombinirani.

----------


## Zeljka33

Neznam zašto mi dr to nije rekao jer sam bas rekla da sam tad na godišnjem, a on je inzistirao na preporuci da u 15. Tjednu obavim Triple test i onda sam planirala da cu to morati u Splitu obaviti

----------


## Zeljka33

Bila danas na kombinirani, uzv nalaz super...jos cekam krv. Dr kaze da ako ovaj test bude ok da nemoram ni na triple ni na amnio. Rekla je da ne salju na kombinirani po klinikama jer hzzo ne pokriva to nego samo triple

----------


## Zeljka33

Gledala sam bebušu na lcd tv na zidu tijekom uzv...jako nemirna bebica, mahala mi s ekrana rukicama  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Bravo Željka.

Gdje si radila kombinirani?

Je li doktor rekao odlučno da ti amnio ne treba u slučaju da kombinirani pokaže male vjerojatnosti za Down i ostale kromosomopatije?

Pitam to jer su meni u 40-toj, nakon kombiniranog sa rezultatima 1:1350 za DS i 1: 10000 za ostala dva sindroma, svi, baš svi doktori, počevši od mog socijalca do iskusnih privatnih liječnika, govorili-sjajan rezultat kombinirang, ali ipak godine su vam visoke i svi su informirali da amnio daje točne rezultate, nitko mi nije rekao da po njihovom ne bi trebalo raditi amnio.

Mi smo donijeli odluku da ne radimo amnio, doktori su to tek onako prešutno odobravali.


A to što HZZO pokriva manje pouzdanu pretragu koja se u svijetu više praktički i ne radi, a ne pokriva pouzdaniju pretragu, mene ne čudi jer HZZO  kroz politiku niskih cijena koje plaća bolnicama za obavljene usluge radi direktno na štetu pacijenata, urušava zdravstvo i potiče sve najgore u njemu.



Ali mislim da nisu fer liječnici koji ne informiraju pacijentice o postojanju puno pouzdanijih pretraga koje ne pokriva HZZO. Bilo bi uredu reći-imate kombinirani koji sama morate platiti jer ga HZZO ne pokriva već pokriva daleko manje pouzdanu metodu.

----------


## jo1974

Ja sam narućena sa 12tt na kombinirani na vuk.vr., mene zanima koliko su oni dobri na tom podrućju jer svakako to plaćam hzzo ne pokriva to,a i tako se premišljam dali da idem ili ne,za harmony mogu na to jedino ako dobijem neki jack pot za moje standarde preskupo.

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam bila u polikliniku harni kod dr dedeić. Rekla mi je da ne moram ići na amnio ako kombinirani bude OK i naravno mogu ja odlučiti drugačije. Tekođer, rekla je da to pokriva provjeru samo dio komplikacija koje se mogu dogoditi i da s obzirom na godine dokroti imaju praksu svih slati na amni.  Danas me zvala i za konačan nalaz UZV+krv i rekla da je rizik ispod graničnog što znači da je ok.

----------


## Zeljka33

e i krv šalju u Vinogradsku na analizu. Na kraju sam odlučila da neću ići na amnio .

----------


## Mojca

I ja sam bila odbila amnio... I opet bi...

----------


## Zeljka33

Nije mi jasno zasto hzzo ne pokriva kombinirani, a tripl da jer privatno je ista cijen za obje kontrole.  Isto tako hvala Inesz sto si me upozorila ! Stvarno je bezveze sto to sami doktori ne kazu kao opciju. Meni je prijateljicu koja ceka trece dijete i isto je moje godiste, doktorica poslala direkt na amnio s izgovorom da ovi testovi nemaju smisla zbog njenih godina.

----------


## perla5

Pozdravljam svoje suborke, čestitam novopečenim trudnicama, a ostalima držim fige!

Čitam vas, pratim i navijam za vas, kao i moje tromjesečno čudo koje upravo spava u maminu naručju :Smile: 

Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

perla5
rodila si već?
 :Smile: 
čestitam!

----------


## Mojca

> Nije mi jasno zasto hzzo ne pokriva kombinirani, a tripl da jer privatno je ista cijen za obje kontrole.  Isto tako hvala Inesz sto si me upozorila ! Stvarno je bezveze sto to sami doktori ne kazu kao opciju. Meni je prijateljicu koja ceka trece dijete i isto je moje godiste, doktorica poslala direkt na amnio s izgovorom da ovi testovi nemaju smisla zbog njenih godina.


Svi ovi testovi su statistika, zbog toga se preporuča amnio. 

perla5 čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Svim novim curama dobrodošle u klub!!!!!!!
a pogotovo klupskim trudnicama sve naj naj!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nina70

željka33, bravo za nalaz. ja sam prvi put radila AC, a sada nisam. Znam curu koja je nakon odličnog kombiniranog nalaza ipak radila AC. Meni je to bedasto jer ako te kombinirani neće umiriti onda ga ni ne radiš nego ideš direktno na amnio.

perla5, čestitke na bebici!

Trebala bih ovaj ili idući tjedan napravit ogtt. Sve nešto odgađam jer to ide natašte. Ako sam dobro shvatila vodu mogu pit cijelo vrijeme testiranja?

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam ništa o OGTT... jer ja ujutro ne mogu slatko, bude mi loše cijeli dan ako ujutro pojedem kruh i pekmez, recimo...U trudnoći mi je bilo posebno mučno pri pomisli na slatko natašte (iako nisam imala mučnine).  
Zato sam odbila raditi OGTT, molila sam da si sama radim profil... pikala sam se svaki sat vremena (mislim) unutar 24 sata i zapisivala vrijednosti... I sam još radila HbA1c, koji je bio ok... i to je mojoj doktorici bilo dovoljno. 
Hoću reći, nima načina da se izbjegne OGTT. 
Osim što je neugodan, vjerujem da nije baš najsretnije bebi dozirati naglu količinu šećera odjednom.

----------


## nina70

Mislim da me moja nebi ni slala na testiranje, ali se povremeno kontroliram i na klinici pa joj je prof. preporučio da idem. Nisam znala da bi se mogla i sama testirat. Kako to ide?

----------


## piki

Vezano uz OGTT može se piti voda cijelo vrijeme i to je onda olakšanje. Meni su također rekli da si mogu donijeti limun sa sobom i iscijediti u tu smjesu. E onda je to jedna jako slatka limunada koja se već da popiti. Uglavnom preživi se. Sad na stranu što kaže Mojca jel to OK za bebu ili ne, ne može se uvijek izbjeći.

----------


## nina70

Piki, dobro si me sjetila, uzet ću limun. Hm mene više muči jutarnje višesatno gladovanje nego preslatki napitak. Inače mogu ujutro jesti i slatko i slano pa me baš zanima kako ću podnjeti testiranje.

Mojca, mislim da me šalju zbog godina a ne zato što postoje indikacije

----------


## Mojca

Naravno da je zbog godina, pa baš zato i treba pokušati drugačije. 
Za kućni profil šećera je dovoljan kućni mjerač šećera koji koriste dijabetičari i lancete. Mjeriš šećer svaki sat ili svaka tri sata, ne sjećam se više. Doneseš bilješke i nalaz HbA1c "tromjesečnog šećera" i to je to. 
Mene je  trudnoću pratila profesorica Latin, vjerujem da zna što radi.

----------


## nina70

Da sam se bar prije sjetila toga. U prvoj T nisam radila test pa sam mislila da će tako bit i sada.

----------


## Mojca

Pa još uvijek stigneš odbiti... reci da ti je loše ako počneš dan sa slatkim, da ti je mučno od pomisli na slatko... 
Ima načina.

----------


## Argente

Ma njoj se samo teško ustat  :lool: 
Zapravo nisam sigurna je li to izvedivo u RI, ti si Mojca to nosila na VV? Mislim, sigurno je izvedivo, ali mislim da će je otpiliti jer nije uobičajeno, ipak je Vuk speciijaliziran za šećer.
Pitaj nina malo na temama niže, možda će netko znati.

----------


## Mojca

Kako ne bi bilo izvedivo? 
Bockaš se doma svaka tri sata s kućnim aparatićem za mjerenje šećera, zapisuješ vrijednosti. Izvadiš  HbA1c, (mislim da je ispod 100 kn ako ga vadiš privatno, a sigurno može i na uputnicu)... nosiš ih doktoru sve skupa i to je to. 
Naravno, preduvjet za sve je da liječnik ima sluha i pristane na ovu opciju.

----------


## perla5

Hvala na čestitkama, i vama želim ovu neizmjernu sreću. Većina liječnika mi čestitala  na trudnoći i bebi (40 god+prva trudnoća+IVF).
Vezano za OGTT, limun čudo čini! Ispadne malo slađa limunada i to je to. Navečer sam jela do 9, a ujutro se nacrtala u 7, ponovili nakon sat, pa dva.Prilično brzo i jednostavno iako sam se i ja bojala gladi.

Sretno!

----------


## nina70

Istina je da mi se teško ustat i još bit gladna satima :D. Malo mi je kasno za neku drugu kombinaciju jer Gin mi je na GO, idući tjedan moram na Kliniku na pregled i tražit će me i taj nalaz. Znači mogu pit vodu i prije testiranja.

----------


## gigii

hej curke!

čitam mnoge lijepe stvari i baš sma radosna! Isto prešla 39 i nadam se prvoj trudnoći! Imala sam ET, sad iščekivanje. Frka, pokušavam biti opuštena i smoirena i neke dane mi izvrsno ide.
Čestitam na dječici, divno.

Grlim, vibram. Ljubim..srcem svim...kako ono pjesma kaže!

----------


## gigii

E da, jeste li što činile da pomognete ugnježđivanje E? Čula sma da valja piti sok od cikle. Jle ima još nešto...?
Ili nešto što ne smijemo....
 :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

vibramo za sretno,najsretnije isčekivanje!!!!!!!!!!!!
i ja sam čula za ciklu..pa je sad tamanim ko blesava...

----------


## malceki

Ja sam zbog PCO dobila terapiju gluchophage i folnu. Zanima me da li tko od vas uzima nešto od pripravaka. Test OGTT nisam još radila.
Što uzimate kao pripremu za trudnoće?

----------


## mare41

Ogtt i profil nije isto
Nina, to slatko te zasopa pa ne budes gladna
Ja sam imala gestacijski, ima posebna tema o ogtt
Cikla navodno pomaze za podebljanje endometrija, a ne za ugnijezdjivanje

----------


## spodoba

ja sam sok od cikle pila i nakon transfera, sve do 13tt, pola litre dnevno. cikla je dobra za prokrvljenje, pa gledano tako i za ugnjezdjenje.

pozdrav klubu, a trudilicama da ugledaju lijepu betu  :Smile:

----------


## malceki

Ja sam nova na forumu i jos se nisam ukljucila u sve teme. U postupku smo vec neko vrijeme i sada se pripremamo ponovno u postupak. Zanima me koja su vasa iskustva u pripremama zapostupak i cijeli proces. Mi se sada pripremamo za FET.

----------


## a_je_to

Bubice, cijelo jutro mislim na tebe. Ima li sto novo?

----------


## nina70

Evo kratkog izvještaja vezano za ogtt: s limunom bilo sasvim podnošljivo. Istina da slatkoća ubija glad, ali mi se u jednom trenu srozao tlak pa sam se skoro onesvjestila  :Smile: 
Nalazi su ok samo mi nije jasno kako su mi nakon 2.sata vrijednosti bile više nego nakon prvog?
Što je još važnije ALT, AST, bilirubin su mi normalni, a prije par mjeseci su bili malo povišeni. Počela sam se nadat da će me kolestaza zaobići.

Za endometrij je osim cikle dobar i ananas.

----------


## mare41

Nina, jesi vec dobila odgovor od doktora za ogtt

----------


## nina70

Jesam mare, sve je u redu.

----------


## bubicazubica

hvala što misliš na me...
ništa draga moja...idemo dalje,nema predaje!!!!!!!
kako je kod tebe?



> Bubice, cijelo jutro mislim na tebe. Ima li sto novo?

----------


## nina70

Evo i nas u 27+2 tt. Bile na pregledu, curica za sada super napreduje. Zločka, jučer se uoči pregleda skroz umirila da sam već razmišljala o hitnoj  :Unsure: 

*malceki* daj nam malo više podataka

----------


## vikki

Nina, super za curu! I ja sam prošle godine ovih dana bila u tom tjednu i koliko je bilo olakšanje ući u treće tromjesečje, tolika je bila i panika svako malo kad se neko vrijeme ne bi pomaknuo, isto sam se nekoliko puta spremala na hitnu (srećom je bar redovno štucao tri-četiri puta dnevno). Drži se i sretno do kraja!

Cure, sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

vikki, hvala. Znači prošlo ljeto ti je bilo ko meni, ali sada se možeš kupati s bebačem  :Smile:  
Ja baš nisam sigurna da znam kad štuca, je to ono kad ti (bolno) poskakuje trbuh u istim razmacima?

----------


## vikki

Da, jednolično, ritmično poskakivanje, i to po dvadesetak minuta. Tako je bilo i poslije poroda, pa i sad ponekad  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

hehe, to zna bolit ali ne traje tako dugo, možda par minuta  :Smile:

----------


## Danchy7

Farfallina, zaista poticajna priča, divno <3

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure, naša *nina70* jučer je rodila:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85977-R...94#post2663994

 :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

eto i mene malo ponovo tu...u klubu,zvanom klub uspješnih,upornih i pametnih žena!!!!
moj prvi ivf prirodnjak neuspješan(puknuo folikul,negdje između štoperice i punkcije)..ali odrađen AIH,ono čisto da ciklus ne propadne,kad sam već tamo...
za dva tjedna(eto koliko se nadam uspješnosti) u stimulaciju...

----------


## masal

> Sandra, sretno ti! Zanemari sve statistike. nabaci pozitivu, pa što bude! Naravno da smo svjesne svojih godina, ali je ljudski nadati se! Očekujemo update!


Aleluja perla5, svaka čast da je i ovdje netko prijateljski nastrojen, usput ispričavam se ali moram , ne mogu prešutjeti da ponovno i opet neke drage naše moraju shvatiti kako smo mi sve izuzetno i previše svjesne svojih mogućnosti u našim ljepim 40-ima+ ali kako se kaže ''nada'' umire zadnja. No nažalost.....tuga i jad onih koje uporno nabijaju tu statistiku na nos kao da smo mi neuke i nerealne pa ne znamo da je to na žalost tako , eto jer se ponekad ponadamo da još postoji šansa, pa sad bi i taj mali tračak nadanja trebalo ubiti u korjenu. A možda bi baš vaša podrška ljepim željama i ne naklapanjima o toj statistici koju već svi znamo na pamet ''pomogla'' u ostvarivanju želja jer pozitiva u večini slučajeva rađa pozitivu i uspjeh. Pa ujedno i pitam zbog čega je tome tako, zar nije dovoljno reći ovo kaj je rekla naša draga perla5, jednostavno i od srca. Još jednom hvala ti draga perla5 na tome  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  . I opet ću se izgubiti na neko vrijeme, jer se na žalost kad dođem ovdje samo iznerviram čitajući pametovanja a tako malo podrške baš onima kojima treba , uvrijedili ste mi Sandru kao i mene prije podosta vremena i znam da sam vam dala pojedincima ponovno priliku da ispušete tu svoju negativu, ajde više okrenite onu ljepšu sunčanu stranu ploče na kojoj piše ''nedaj se''. Način na koji nekome ko je svjestan i godina i mogućnosti i statistike a vjerujte sve smo, tumačite sve to kao malom djetetu je zapravo uvreda.Hvala na pažnji.

----------


## jo1974

Zato sam se ja okružila ljudima sa pozitivnom energijom sve ostale uopće ih neslušam,imama ginekologicu koja nikad nije rekla godine su tu nego kaže dok tvornica radi sve je ok,i dok imam i jednu js borit ču se za nju da postane stvarnost svjesna sam je svega netreba mi dodatno popovanje o godinama,a u svjim zlatnim godinama nadam se najlepšeg razdoblja svoga života tek sad se osječam zrela za majčinstvo.pusa svim svoim suborkama  :Smile:

----------


## masal

> Zato sam se ja okružila ljudima sa pozitivnom energijom sve ostale uopće ih neslušam,imama ginekologicu koja nikad nije rekla godine su tu nego kaže dok tvornica radi sve je ok,i dok imam i jednu js borit ču se za nju da postane stvarnost svjesna sam je svega netreba mi dodatno popovanje o godinama,a u svjim zlatnim godinama nadam se najlepšeg razdoblja svoga života tek sad se osječam zrela za majčinstvo.pusa svim svoim suborkama


Draga jo1974, samo naprijed, od  :Heart:  ti želim da što prije postaneš majka.

----------


## Inesz

Link na Temu u kojoj iskazujemo podršku i razumijevanje, u kojoj dijelimo nade i šaljemo pozitivne misli jedna drugoj, naša uvijek živa tema, naše Odbrojanje- tema prepuna dobrih emocija i dobrih želja:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85920-O...09#post2673409

Ova tema 39+, namijenjena je ženama starijim od 39 godina koje pokušavaju ostvariti trudnoću, a uz visoku reporoduktivnu dob žene suočavaju se i sa dodatnom problemoatikom bilo ženske bilo muške neplodnosti. 
Isto tako ovo je mjesto gdje trudnice starije od 39 godina dijele svoja iskustva i eventualne probleme u svojim trudnoćama bez obzira je li se radi o trudnoćama nakon mpo postupaka ili spontanim trudnoćama.

Svatko tko ima o što napisati o problematici plodnosti/neplodnosti u dobnoj skupini žena starijih  od 39 godina, ili o trudnoćama u visokim reproduktivnim godinama,  na ovoj temi je dobro došao.


Postovi koji služe nekome da se "ispuše", postovi svađalačkog tona i bez konstruktivnog sadržaja , postovi koji se netko pokušava obračunavati sa  upisima drugih članica koje 39+ problematiku nastoje sagledati iz realne perspektive i  na znanstveno-medicinskim temeljima, zagušuju ovu, za mnog članice foruma, jako važnu temu.

----------


## lara39+

Drage moje nemojte dati da vas se iznervira.ne odustajte od vasih zelja i ne obracajte paznju na negativne komentare.hvala dragom Bogu ja sam u 42 postala mama predivne djevojcice...

----------


## Inesz

Lara39+, čestitam.   :Smile: 

Ti si bila u postupku u Citu? Možeš li nam napisati kakav si protokol imala?

----------


## lara39+

> Lara39+, čestitam.  
> 
> Ti si bila u postupku u Citu? Možeš li nam napisati kakav si protokol imala?


da Inesz ja sam bila u postupku u Citu.
Protokol je bio: Letrozol +HMG/FSH + Antagonist  ( 21 ampula )

Uspjelo je iz 5-og IVF/ICSI  s tim da sam imala 3 spontana.
Prije dobitnog postupka 2 mjeseca sam pila DHEA tablete sad dali su
one pomogle neznam... :neznam:

----------


## Inesz

Lara39+, tvoja je  najveća sreća njavjerojatnije tu zahvaljujući ekipi iz Cita.

Kad se Malena rodila?  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

pozdravljam ekipu 39+, ja sam evo članica ovog kluba već godinu dana..., da o da, napunila nedavno okruglu godinu.....  

inače, već sam napisala, rodila sam s 39 godina, zatrudnila s 39 godina iako iz FET-a pa su embriji bili od jajnih stanica kad je meni bilo 38. 

@masal, tebe neću komentirati puno nego samo reći da i tebi želim da postaneš dio onog malog postotka koji će zatrudniti u ovim godinama..... nije ovo mjesto gdje si trebamo mazati oči i isključivo se bodriti i nadati se....... potpis na Inesz - ovo jeste bilo mjesto na kojem možemo pisati o protokolima za nas "starije", o iskustvima nas starijih u raznim klinikama, bolnicama, u inozemstvu, o donacijama, o prirodnjacima, o izlaznoj strategiji, itd. I nažalost se od pozitive ne zatrudnjuje, na veliku žalost svih nas.

----------


## paty

pozdrav
.evo ja sam ponovno trudna u svojoj još malo 41g.prvo sam rodila u 39g .
tako da je moguće zatrudniti sve dok tijelo funkcionira normalno.

----------


## Mojca

A kako znati da tijelo funkcionira normalno?

----------


## martta

> Aleluja perla5, svaka čast da je i ovdje netko prijateljski nastrojen, usput ispričavam se ali moram , ne mogu prešutjeti da ponovno i opet neke drage naše moraju shvatiti kako smo mi sve izuzetno i previše svjesne svojih mogućnosti u našim ljepim 40-ima+ ali kako se kaže ''nada'' umire zadnja. No nažalost.....tuga i jad onih koje uporno nabijaju tu statistiku na nos kao da smo mi neuke i nerealne pa ne znamo da je to na žalost tako , eto jer se ponekad ponadamo da još postoji šansa, pa sad bi i taj mali tračak nadanja trebalo ubiti u korjenu. A možda bi baš vaša podrška ljepim željama i ne naklapanjima o toj statistici koju već svi znamo na pamet ''pomogla'' u ostvarivanju želja jer pozitiva u večini slučajeva rađa pozitivu i uspjeh. Pa ujedno i pitam zbog čega je tome tako, zar nije dovoljno reći ovo kaj je rekla naša draga perla5, jednostavno i od srca. Još jednom hvala ti draga perla5 na tome  . I opet ću se izgubiti na neko vrijeme, jer se na žalost kad dođem ovdje samo iznerviram čitajući pametovanja a tako malo podrške baš onima kojima treba , uvrijedili ste mi Sandru kao i mene prije podosta vremena i znam da sam vam dala pojedincima ponovno priliku da ispušete tu svoju negativu, ajde više okrenite onu ljepšu sunčanu stranu ploče na kojoj piše ''nedaj se''. Način na koji nekome ko je svjestan i godina i mogućnosti i statistike a vjerujte sve smo, tumačite sve to kao malom djetetu je zapravo uvreda.Hvala na pažnji.


potpisujem!
već činjenica da je netko ovdje govori kako je svjestan okolnosti i kopa i traži što se može i da učiniti - i zaista tumačiti to sve nekome kao malom djetetu je zapravo uvreda za njezinu pamet.  sigurno je već to pročitala xy puta!  i to ni jednoj suborki ne treba. dovoljno patimo i bez toga.

----------


## Ruthy

> Aleluja perla5, svaka čast da je i ovdje netko prijateljski nastrojen, usput ispričavam se ali moram , ne mogu prešutjeti da ponovno i opet neke drage naše moraju shvatiti kako smo mi sve izuzetno i previše svjesne svojih mogućnosti u našim ljepim 40-ima+ ali kako se kaže ''nada'' umire zadnja. No nažalost.....tuga i jad onih koje uporno nabijaju tu statistiku na nos kao da smo mi neuke i nerealne pa ne znamo da je to na žalost tako , eto jer se ponekad ponadamo da još postoji šansa, pa sad bi i taj mali tračak nadanja trebalo ubiti u korjenu. A možda bi baš vaša podrška ljepim željama i ne naklapanjima o toj statistici koju već svi znamo na pamet ''pomogla'' u ostvarivanju želja jer pozitiva u večini slučajeva rađa pozitivu i uspjeh. Pa ujedno i pitam zbog čega je tome tako, zar nije dovoljno reći ovo kaj je rekla naša draga perla5, jednostavno i od srca. Još jednom hvala ti draga perla5 na tome  . I opet ću se izgubiti na neko vrijeme, jer se na žalost kad dođem ovdje samo iznerviram čitajući pametovanja a tako malo podrške baš onima kojima treba , uvrijedili ste mi Sandru kao i mene prije podosta vremena i znam da sam vam dala pojedincima ponovno priliku da ispušete tu svoju negativu, ajde više okrenite onu ljepšu sunčanu stranu ploče na kojoj piše ''nedaj se''. Način na koji nekome ko je svjestan i godina i mogućnosti i statistike a vjerujte sve smo, tumačite sve to kao malom djetetu je zapravo uvreda.Hvala na pažnji.


Apsolutno! Tu i tamo provirim na ovaj pdf iako sam odavno 39+++ ali kad vidim komentare vodećih "znamsveaiviše" forumašica, okrenem se i odem. Zaintrigirala si me Masal da pročitam Sandrin post, i odgovore na isti. Ne, nije stvar o lažnom dodvoravanju, ali nije ni poželjno u startu ženu odcvikariti. Uostalom, život pokazuje divne slučajeve, i pun je svijet presedana. Glede i unatoč.

----------


## andream

Ja mislim da se ovdje vodi rasprava između "osjećaja" i realnosti. Odlično je to napisala Kadauna, da se od osjećaja (na žalost) ne zatrudnjuje. Rasprave takvog tipa na ovoj temi po meni tu su nepotrebne, jedino da otvorimo dodatnu temu "Odbrojavanje forumašica 39+" gdje idemo s vibricama i skakanjima, a ovdje je mjesto ipak "realnosti" u vidu pisanja trenutnog stanja u klinikama s obzirom na stariju populaciju, protokolima, (ne)uspjesima ali opet u statističkom smislu itd itd. Razumijem da će biti sve manje pisanja na potonju temu jer nema više postupaka u drž. klinikama za nas, na žalost, pa se onda i svede zapravo na razgovore o "presedanima", "svjesnosti okolnosti", itd. Bez uvrede, ali bar ja tako nisam zamišljala ovu temu kad sam se uključila kao članica s 39 godina prije 4 godine.
Evo mene bi recimo više zanimalo gdje cure idu u postupke a u ovoj su dobnoj skupini i s kakvim protokolima umjesto parola. Bez uvrede, uistinu.

----------


## Ruthy

> Ja mislim da se ovdje vodi rasprava između "osjećaja" i realnosti. Odlično je to napisala Kadauna, da se od osjećaja (na žalost) ne zatrudnjuje. Rasprave takvog tipa na ovoj temi po meni tu su nepotrebne, jedino da otvorimo dodatnu temu "Odbrojavanje forumašica 39+" gdje idemo s vibricama i skakanjima, a ovdje je mjesto ipak "realnosti" u vidu pisanja trenutnog stanja u klinikama s obzirom na stariju populaciju, protokolima, (ne)uspjesima ali opet u statističkom smislu itd itd. Razumijem da će biti sve manje pisanja na potonju temu jer nema više postupaka u drž. klinikama za nas, na žalost, pa se onda i svede zapravo na razgovore o "presedanima", "svjesnosti okolnosti", itd. Bez uvrede, ali bar ja tako nisam zamišljala ovu temu kad sam se uključila kao članica s 39 godina prije 4 godine.
> Evo mene bi recimo više zanimalo gdje cure idu u postupke a u ovoj su dobnoj skupini i s kakvim protokolima umjesto parola. Bez uvrede, uistinu.


Mene bi zanimalo da se ove iznad 39 koje su ostale trudne upišu, da opišu protokol, eventualno dijagnozu, neki koristan savjet, ili sl. Takvih žena ima, znamo i čujemo za njih u "realnom" svijetu, ali ovdje se gube u mnoštvu, ako su uopće na forumu. Statika je, kažu, točan broj netočnih podataka.
Što se tiče osjećaja, mislim da Andream nije točno da se vodimo za osjećajima. Ovdje se radi o želji za majčinstvom, podrškom, informacijama, osobnim iskustvima. Osjećaj ili statistika kako je teško, ne daje za pravo nikome da se osobu koja istražuje odmah ubije u pojam. 
Pratim neke forumske upise, npr svježa Nakon trasnfera II. Tipa, žena ima tanku crticu na testu, ne zna da li da se raduje, zbuunjena je. Jedna joj forumašica bez da trepne il se lecne priopći da je to lažan podatak, jer da ti testovi uvijek griješe. Danas žena prijavi pozitivnu betu. Forumašica ova kontra kaže: hehe. 
Eto, toliko, o tome...

----------


## Ruthy

Nadopuna: Pitam se hoće li ta formašica i u drugom slučaju opet brzopotezno izvući isti, prije navedeni zaključak. Tradicija pokazuje da hoće. 
A samo oni koji čekaju betu znaju koja je to muka. Još je veća muka kad te zakuca netko sa statistikom.

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam zatrudnila s 40 g. Krenula sam s 39, a između 3. i 4. pokušaja mi je bio rođendan. Nisam koristila neku posebno žestoku stimulaciju jer sam "stara". Jedina dijagnoza koju imamo su moje godine. Zatrudnila sam od morule, odnosno najmanje dobrog zametka od svih, a kad sam imala savršeni zametak nije došlo do trudnoće. Nisam ništa očekivala od zadnjeg postupka baš zato statistički gledano, morule rijetko rezultiraju trudnoćom. Eto, toliko o pravilima.
Cure na našim mpo temama dosta navijaju i podržavaju se međusobno. To je super i treba nam to u ovakvoj situaciji, ali to ne znači da se slijepo povodimo za time i da smo zato uvjerene da će sve biti ok. Mene je tješilo kad su me curile bodrile nakon neuspjeha, ali i dalje sam jako realno vidjela cijelu sliku ispred sebe. 

Shvaćam da imam dosta godina, a u idućem postupku će mi biti zbog toga još teže. Isto tako, baš zbog godina previše sam zrela da bih se povodila za osjećajima i nadala bez pokrića. Samo zato što sam "stara" ne znači da ću odustati niti pristajem na to da mi netko popljuje šanse zbog tamo neke statistike ili iskustva drugih ljudi. Naša biologija je previše složena da mi netko pogleda u tablicu sa šansama prema godinama i čemu već i kaže - jalova ti nada. 

Mi smo išli privatno. Još uvijek možemo ići preko hzzo-a, ali nam se žurilo. Ovako smo u 5 mjeseci imali 4 postupka, dr. nije šparao na lijekovima, svaki put kad bih došla znao je gdje smo stali zadnji put, ak bi netko drugi bio na nekom dijelu postupka to bi mi unaprijed najavio i rekao tko će biti, nisam nikad čekala duže od 5 minuta, osjećala sam da dr-i znaju da je to sve naporno fizički i emotivno i nekako je sve "ljudskije", ugodnije. Pozitivna strana privatnog liječenja: sve ovo navedeno u beba u mom trbuščiću. Negativna: puno nofčeka. Ali ne žalimo ni lipe.
Naši nalazi su savršeni, a meni jajnici puni folikula (na prvim konzult. sam ih imala 23). Da imam 10 godina manje i takve nalaze i folikule, dr. bi bio sretan, a kamoli sada. Al očito js znaju koliko imam godina.
1. SC: menopur, 10 js, 2 divna zametka
2. SC: gonali i cerotide (il tak nekak), 19 js, 7 zametaka, et nije uspio, ali je fet. Ostale su nam još 3 morule. 
Bio je i prir. ciklus, dobili smo čak i zametak, al se niije primio.
Statistički gledano, da nemam toliko godina, realno bih očekivala da zatrudnim u 3. pokušaju, tako da nisam loše prošla.

Dok god imam toliko js ne odustajem, samo trebamo potrefiti pravi zametak za iduću bebu. To me ne tješe cure na forumu, već mi je dr-ica tako rekla.

----------


## piki

Pozdrav drage moje Q10-ke! Evo da javim da sam već 2 tj. ponosna mama jednom prekrasnom savršenom dječaku! Trudnoća je bila spontana, prošla u savršenom redu a porod kao porod priča za sebe, vaginalni sa svim dodacima :Mad: . Oporavak je relativno brz (bar prema drugima jer nemam prethodnih iskustava  :Cool: ). Još uvijek mi ponekad nije jasno da je to moje zlato pored mene i kako je ispao tako savršen. Sjećam se kad sam čitala Šumu Striborovu ima ona neka priča o staroj majci i sinu koji ju ne cijeni pa njoj netko ponudi da može opet biti mlada i sretna ali će zaboraviti da je imala sina, pa je ona to odbila. Znam da mi nije bilo jasno zašto bi odbila, kao što ne znaš ne boli  :Shock:  Sad mi je mnogo jasnije. Gledam to malo biće koje je upisano u svakom atomu mog tijela i to zauvijek!
Malo sam zastranila, valjda me hormoni peru. 
Nadam se da će biti više ovakvih sretnih priča na ovom pdfu!

----------


## piki

Sadie lijepo je vidjeti da već planiraš dalje, sretno! Mene je moj soc. gin. htio poroditi  na carski jer u mojim godina eto to mi je zadnja šansa za imati dijete pa da bude sve OK?!? Realno niti je carski garancija da bude sve OK a da je zadnja šansa ne znam dok ne probam (mada je turbo rano za pričati o tome).

----------


## Mojca

piki, čestitam! 
 :Heart:  

Neka, hormona, samo neka paru, divni su to, posebni osjećaji. 
I neka ih što više na ovom topicu.

----------


## Mojca

Sadie zaboravih jučer pitati, gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## perla5

*Mene bi zanimalo da se ove iznad 39 koje su ostale trudne upišu, da opišu protokol, eventualno dijagnozu, neki koristan savjet, ili sl. Takvih žena ima, znamo i čujemo za njih u "realnom" svijetu, ali ovdje se gube u mnoštvu, ako su uopće na forumu. Statika je, kažu, točan broj netočnih podataka.
*
Krenula s 39 u MPO vode, u 40-oj rodila, sreća nevjerojatna, a vjerujem i čarobna ruka našeg dr L. Uspjeh iz drugog stimuliranog (uz 1 FET i prirodnjak). U stimuliranom oko 20-ak gonala, štoperica i to je to. Brzo, jednostavno i čudesno! Dušu sam isplakala nakon prvog neuspješnog postupka, ali sam rekla da nema predaje do zadnjeg jajašca :Smile:  
Nisam okolo nikom puno govorila, ljudi vole pametovati i savjetovati (vjerujem u najboljoj namjeri), ali meni je to naporno slušati. 
Roda glavni izvor informacija, čitala danima, tjednima, mjesecima... :Smile:  

Nakon punkcije išla raditi, nakon transfera išla raditi,čak me i dr malo špotao, ali sam htjela imati donekle normalan život. I eto, moje malo čudo sad spava...

Sretno mojim suborkama! Osmijeh na lice i samo hrabro!

----------


## Sadie

> Sadie lijepo je vidjeti da već planiraš dalje, sretno! Mene je moj soc. gin. htio poroditi  na carski jer u mojim godina eto to mi je zadnja šansa za imati dijete pa da bude sve OK?!? Realno niti je carski garancija da bude sve OK a da je zadnja šansa ne znam dok ne probam (mada je turbo rano za pričati o tome).


Pitala sam mpo dr-icu hoću li morati na carski zbog godina. Rekla je neka obradim dr-a u bolnici za vaginalni porod jer ću se lakše i brže oporaviti i ako sve bude u redu, nema potrebe za carskim. Inače mi je carski bio primamljiviji, al sad sam nekako više za prirodne stvari, pa čak i porod. 
Nakon vaginalnog tijelo treba odmoriti 6 mj. do nove trudnoće/postupka, a s carskim 1 g. A ja bih čim prije po bracu ili seku.
Kak to misliš da ti je ovo zadnja šansa imati ok dijete u tim silnim, strašnim godinama? Pa imaš 40 godina.

*Mojca*, BetaPlus.

----------


## Mojca

Godine nisu indikacija za cr.

----------


## piki

Nisam ja mislila da mi je zadnja sansa za dijete vec moj gin. On mi je preporucao i carski sto ja nisam htjela a nije bilo ni potrebe.

----------


## Mojca

Nije naodmet još jednom spomenuti o tome da su unutar dvije godine nakon poroda veće šanse za ponovnu trudnoću. Meni je žao što sam propustila u te dvije godine otići ponovno na postupak, tko zna, možda bi ishod pokušaja koji su bili nakon 2,5 godine nakon poroda, bio drugačiji.

----------


## Sadie

Nama je dr. spomenuo da je lakše s drugom trudnoćom jer, laički rečeno, tijelo zna što treba raditi kad vidi zametke. Nisam znala za ovo s 2 godine i jako si me razveselila. Mi ćemo čim smijemo krenuti dalje jer nemamo što čekati. Za početak imamo 1 fet, a onda ćemo vidjeti za dalje.

Kužim da su ginekolozima žene starije od 35 stare, al stvarno ga zabriju. Meni moja niti jednom niš nije rekla za godine. Valjda jer je pametna.  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

46-godišnja žena rodila nakon svježeg transfera s vlastitom stanicom:

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2...ivf-mum-record

----------


## pak

Dosla sam samo  :Bye: .
 Ne spadam u ovaj klub jos ali sam jako blizu bar po mom jmbg, iako moje j.s. su izgleda koji korak ispred mene.
U svakom slucaju volim doci ovdje napuniti baterije prije novog postupka. Nekako mi je lakse  pripremiti se  i prihvatiti stanje kakvo je nakon sto vidim da ipak nije kasno za poceti ispocetka unatoc statistici.
Sretno svima !

----------


## Ruthy

> 46-godišnja žena rodila nakon svježeg transfera s vlastitom stanicom:
> 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2...ivf-mum-record


Evo lijepa vijest. BTW zar nisi ti Ines na jednom pdf.u tvrdila da je to nemoguće?!?

----------


## Ruthy

Sadie, Piki, Perla, Paty, Lara 39+, Masal - hvala na dobrim vibrama i pozitivnim iskustvima. 
Jedno tj dva opća pitanja: je li vam dr ponudio heparin nakon nekoliko neuspješnih IVFova i da li biste na to pristale bez dodatnih pretraga, obzirom na to da vrijeme ide i statistiku i sve ono lijepo što je već rečeno?

----------


## Mojca

> Evo lijepa vijest. BTW zar nisi ti Ines na jednom pdf.u tvrdila da je to nemoguće?!?


Na više njih.  :Wink:  

Inesz  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Može li link na te moje navodne tvrdnje? 

Fekunditet kod zdravog para u kojem je žena starija od 40 godina je i manji od 1%. Slično je i sa uspjehom mpo postupaka. Malo vjerojatan dogadjaj, vrlo malo vjerojatan dogadjaj, nije isto što i nemoguć dogadjaj. 

Zato dame moje, samo naprijed. 

I još jednom molim likove na tvrdnje iz prethodnih postova.

----------


## Inesz

(u gornjem postu mi fali smajlić)



A sad za ozbiljno:

Ruthy,

čini se da u Citu rutinski prepisuju heparin nakon određenog broje neuspjelih postupaka.

Na tvom mjestu bih otišla na konzultacije sa hematologom.  Na Rebru je dobra hematologica koja posebno prati primjenu heparina vezanu uz trudnoću i mpo postupke. (mislim da se dr preziva Zupančić, ali nisam sigurna)

Ili da odeš na konzultacije kod nekog od ginekologa koji mogu sagledati kompletnu slliku vezano uz mpo i heparin i čuješ njihovo mišljenje i stav. (npr. prof. Đelmiš)

Sretno ~~~~

----------


## Sadie

> Sadie, Piki, Perla, Paty, Lara 39+, Masal - hvala na dobrim vibrama i pozitivnim iskustvima. 
> Jedno tj dva opća pitanja: je li vam dr ponudio heparin nakon nekoliko neuspješnih IVFova i da li biste na to pristale bez dodatnih pretraga, obzirom na to da vrijeme ide i statistiku i sve ono lijepo što je već rečeno?


Nikad nit znam cemu to sluzi.

----------


## nivesa

Ne spadam po godinama tu ali znam cemu sluzi heparin. On razrjeduje krv tj.sprjeca zgrusavanje i pospjesuje cirkulaciju i omeksava krvne zile.Pa mpo doktori to nekad koriste kao pomagalo jer se time jos vise prokrvljuje i maternicu i sve ostale organe .

----------


## nivesa

Ali mislim da bez dezaljnih pretraga nebi trebali olako to prepisat bas svakome.

----------


## Ruthy

Ines, pogledaj pdf Molitva za nas uspjeh, str. 18, bila je rijec o 47godisnjakinji... u svakom slucaju, da ne spamamo i sirimo diskusiju... 

Sto se tice heparina, znam cemu sluzi, no zanimalo me je da li ga je koja od cura koristla bez da je isla na dodatne pretrage... poslije sam skuzila da ima cijeli pdf na tu temu ali cure su manje vise imale neku dijagnozu koja je upucivala na potrebu za hep.fragm

----------


## nivesa

Sadie je napisala da nema pojma cemu sluzi.Ja sam obavila sve moguce pretrage prije heparina. Pa i lac i acl.

----------


## Inesz

[QUOTE=Ruthy;2681600]Ines, pogledaj pdf Molitva za nas uspjeh, str. 18, bila je rijec o 47godisnjakinji... u svakom slucaju, da ne spamamo i sirimo diskusiju... 

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2...ivf-mum-record

A 46-year-old American has had an IVF baby using *her own fresh eggs*, which experts say makes her the oldest woman to have success with this form of IVF.

Ključne riječi: 46-godišnjakinja, vlastite jajne stanice, svježi transfer, rođenje djeteta.

Da je kojim slučajem  47-godišnjakinja o kojoj je Ruthy pisala na drugoj temi, koristila vlastite jajne stanice iz svježeg transfera i tako postala mama, ivf registri  i Češka klinika za liječenje neplodnosti najvjerojatnije bi o tome na neki način izvjestili i javnost bi o tome znala. Ovako ostaje  46-godišnjakinja  amerikanka kao najstarija ivf mama koja je zaćela i rodila s vlastitom stanicom.

Jedno je postati mama u 45., 46., 47., 48. ili ako baš netko hoće i npr. u 52-godini uz donirane jajne stanice, a drugo je kada u tim godinama to pokušavaju žene sa vlastitim jajnim stanicama. Uz donirane jajne stanice u godinama žene 40+, ili 43+, ili 45+, šanse za živorođeno dijete su gotovo 50% po započetom ciklusu. 

Kolike su šanse za rođenje djeteta sa vlastitm stanicama u tim godinama? To znamo, zar ne? No, to ne spriječava nikoga da pokušava i nada se.

Ali nije u redu kad se ovdje stigmatizira objektivno pisanje o šansama za mpo uspjeh kod žena starije reproduktivne dobi i uporno se nastoje takvo pisanje označiti kao nepoželjno.

Evo, ima li se volje ovdje diskutirati o ostvarivanju majčinstva doniranim jajnim stanicama za žene koje su 40+ i koje iza sebe imaju velik broj neuspjelih mpo postupaka?

Jesu li vaši mpo liječnici u takvim situacijama predlagali donaciju js?

----------


## Ruthy

Ines, otkud tebi da je ta žena o kojoj sam ja pisala bila u Češkoj??? Ne, bila je u hrvatskoj privatnoj klinici, i ne, nije nažalost postala majka, ali mi to u tom trenutku, dok se to pisalo, nismo znali. 
Ti se drži statistike, to je tvoje pravo i tvoj izbor, a očito i tvoja priroda. Nitko na ovom forumu nije jer mu je sve super prošlo s trudnoćom, barem tako mislim... Svi se nešto pitamo, istražujemo, i na taj si način olakšavamo svoj problem, ne zastupam teoriju da je to piece of cake. Znamo to! Sad kad znamo, što s tim??
Sama si pisala da je npr broj žena koji su rodile u 41 u HR bilo u prošloj godini 200, sa 42 -150, od 43 g - 100. Dakle, npr 450 žena mojih godina je rodilo u jednoj godini! Znači nije jedna ili nijedna, već 450! U Hrvtaskoj! Nekome je to poluprazna čaša, a nekome puna do vrha. U mojoj obitelji je bilo prirodnih trudnoća iznad 40, i to mi daje pravo da se nadam, pak se nadam. 

Što se tiče doniranih js, moj liječnik je to napomenuo kao krajnju medicinsku mogućnost, budući su moje stanice još uvijek dobre. Mi o tome ne razmišljamo, niti ja osobno nemam nikakvo mišljenje o tome, izuzev toga da ja ne bih.

----------


## Ruthy

> Sadie je napisala da nema pojma cemu sluzi.Ja sam obavila sve moguce pretrage prije heparina. Pa i lac i acl.


Izgleda da ti je to pomoglo, Nivesa!? Jesu li ti na tim pretragama pronašli neki ozbiljniji problem?

----------


## nivesa

Izuzev mojih ostalih problema sa zdravljem i pcos jajnicima nasli su PAI-1 (4G-5G) Homozigot 5 i aCI-IgG 20 sto znaci da je pozitivno tj. da imam genetsku predispoziciju za trombozu. Ali ja nemam slezenu i imam hemoliticku anemiju tip f tako da kad se sve zbroji sam u velikom riziku. I heparin sam pocela dobivat tek kad sam ostala t ali sam puno cura tj,zena cula da su nakon heparina ostale t.
Samo kad se uzima heparin redovito se treba kontrolirati krvna slika. Bar jednom u 2 tj. Mislim da je ovaj put u mom slucaju pomogla smanjena kolicina stresa i redovno sam pila folacin a mj prije i aspirin 100. A prva t je ostvarena isto uz aspirin 100 ali 6 mj prije toga sam bila na injekcijama heparina zbog tromboze. Prije toga su mi svi dr govorili da nema sanse da ostanem spontano t .

----------


## perla5

> Sadie, Piki, Perla, Paty, Lara 39+, Masal - hvala na dobrim vibrama i pozitivnim iskustvima. 
> Jedno tj dva opća pitanja: je li vam dr ponudio heparin nakon nekoliko neuspješnih IVFova i da li biste na to pristale bez dodatnih pretraga, obzirom na to da vrijeme ide i statistiku i sve ono lijepo što je već rečeno?


Ne, nije nudio (kaže dr L da je sreća bitan faktor u ovim vodama :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Nivesa, hvala ti na ovim informacijama, drago mi je čuti da si ostala trudna spontano. To što se tiče aspirina, tj andola, to neki dr daju kao terapiju do bete, a neki ne, mislim ne znam o čemu to ovisi... Inače sam promijenila tri dr, svaki ima drugačije mišljenje o tome...

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa, hvala ti na ovim informacijama, drago mi je čuti da si ostala trudna spontano. To što se tiče aspirina, tj andola, to neki dr daju kao terapiju do bete, a neki ne, mislim ne znam o čemu to ovisi... Inače sam promijenila tri dr, svaki ima drugačije mišljenje o tome...


P moj hematolog kaze da je za bebu andol los. da cesto izazove rani pobacaj...a sad si ti misli. Ima aspirin baby koji preporuca ako zelis ostvarit t a moras ga pit. Ma tko bi ih i polovio svaki svoje prica, po njima ja nisam ni mogla bit t a gle...bez obzira na ishod prve t ja sam spontano ostala t. a 6 ginekologa je odlucno tvrdilo da to nije moguce...i sad su mi rekli pokusavat 4 mj pa na mpo a posto se mm iducih 6 mj nije mogao odlucit zeli li ili ne u meduvremenu sam ostala t! Sok! ja imam 29 a on 42.

----------


## nivesa

ne znam koja je tvoja dijagnoza ali pretpostavljam da si u svojim godinama vec prosla sve moguce pretrage . Da li si bila kod hematologa ili interniste?

----------


## Mojca

> P moj hematolog kaze da je za bebu andol los. da cesto izazove rani pobacaj...


Bila na andolu, rodila s 41+0.

----------


## nivesa

Eto vidis...valjda svaki svoje misli i radi. Iako ja vjerujem da ovisi i o svakoj od nas kajav je organizam. U prvoj t me ni heparin nije spasio....tako da....

----------


## sara38

Ja sam rodila u 41. godini i u 41. tt (40+5). U trudnoći sam sama na svoju ruku uzimala andol. Moj stari MPO liječnik u RI (koji je otišao u mirovinu) je smatrao da nakon puno neuspješnih postupaka i trombofilije u obitelji, sam kandidat za heparin, dok ovaj zadnji MPO liječnik tome nije pridavao posebnu pažnju. Svi nalazi su bili inače ok.

----------


## ljube

> Jedno tj dva opća pitanja: je li vam dr ponudio heparin nakon nekoliko neuspješnih IVFova i da li biste na to pristale bez dodatnih pretraga, obzirom na to da vrijeme ide i statistiku i sve ono lijepo što je već rečeno?


Heparin (preventivne doze) dan nakon aspiracije ili nakjasnije dan prije ET-a se u principu ne monitoriraju i kod opetovanih neuspjeha se propisuju bez nahodavanja po labovima.

----------


## Sadie

U prijašnjem postu su brojke koliko je žena u kojim godinama rodilo u RH. Mislim da na te brojke trebamo gledati pozitivnije nego što se čine jer, realno, koliko žena s 45 godina uopće i želi roditi (ili ima tu upornost da krene u ove vode)? Većina je to odradila. 

Pitala sam svog dr-a čemu služi Andol da znam zašto ga pijem. Kaže da prema nekima može pomoći kod implantacije, neki misle da nema taj učinak, ali da nemre štetiti (nije spominjao nikakav rizik, valjda jer se pije od aspiracije do bete, ne duže, a u trudnoći se ne smije piti ni Andol nit Aspirin). Pila sam ga sva 4 puta. U prirodnjaku sam pila melatonin (3 mg prije spavanca), odnosno u ciklusu do m kad je išao prirodni. Prema istraživanjima poboljšava kvalitetu js. Heparin nikad nije spominjao jer je kod mene problem samo kvaliteta js (zbog isteka garancije  :Smile: ), ostalo sve supač.

----------


## sara38

Negdje sam čitala da bi andol trebalo izbjegavati u 3. tromjesečju trudnoće zbog utjecaja na koštanu srž fetusa-novorođenčeta, ali da se može koristiti u 1. i 2. tromjesečju trudnoće. Ja se sada ne mogu sjetiti, ali mislim da sam ga ja prestala uzimati s 12. tt. Opet je to sve od liječnika do liječnika.

----------


## Ruthy

Cure, hvala na upisima... ja sam odlučila ipak napraviti pretrage, ove bar osnovne, prije heparina... u svakom slučaju, hvala na informacijama... očito su različita iskustva... makar mi dobro zvuči da heparin neće škoditi...

----------


## Ruthy

[QUOTE=Sadie;2681960]U prijašnjem postu su brojke koliko je žena u kojim godinama rodilo u RH. Mislim da na te brojke trebamo gledati pozitivnije nego što se čine jer, realno, koliko žena s 45 godina uopće i želi roditi (ili ima tu upornost da krene u ove vode)? Većina je to odradila. QUOTE]

Slažem se upotpusnosti! A Sadie, ti si u 40 dobila 19 stanica, i imaš smrzlića?? Pa to je isto malo čudo!!

----------


## Inesz

> Ines, otkud tebi da je ta žena o kojoj sam ja pisala bila u Češkoj??? Ne, bila je u hrvatskoj privatnoj klinici, i ne, nije nažalost postala majka, ali mi to u tom trenutku, dok se to pisalo, nismo znali. 
> *Ti se drži statistike, to je tvoje pravo i tvoj izbor, a očito i tvoja priroda.* Nitko na ovom forumu nije jer mu je sve super prošlo s trudnoćom, barem tako mislim... Svi se nešto pitamo, istražujemo, i na taj si način olakšavamo svoj problem, ne zastupam teoriju da je to piece of cake. Znamo to! Sad kad znamo, što s tim??
> Sama si pisala da je npr broj žena koji su rodile u 41 u HR bilo u prošloj godini 200, sa 42 -150, od 43 g - 100. Dakle, npr 450 žena mojih godina je rodilo u jednoj godini! Znači nije jedna ili nijedna, već 450! U Hrvtaskoj! Nekome je to poluprazna čaša, a nekome puna do vrha. U mojoj obitelji je bilo prirodnih trudnoća iznad 40, i to mi daje pravo da se nadam, pak se nadam. 
> 
> Što se tiče doniranih js, moj liječnik je to napomenuo kao krajnju medicinsku mogućnost, budući su moje stanice još uvijek dobre. Mi o tome ne razmišljamo, niti ja osobno nemam nikakvo mišljenje o tome, izuzev toga da ja ne bih.




Svaka od nas ima pravo nadati se i težiti ostvarenju svojih potreba i želja. U tome iz dubine srca podržavam svaku ženu.

Ali, nema potrebe da mi se obraćaš na ovako prizeman i neprimjeren način, bez obzira koliko se tebi ne dopada ono što pišem.

Moje pisanje o problematici plodnosti žena napredne reproduktivne dobi je općenite naravi i nije upućeno niti jednoj ženi osobno. Zato je u najmanju ruku ljudski i pošteno da se niti meni ne upućuju poruke osobnog sadržaja.


Sadie, lijepo si primjetila da većina žena starija od 40 godina i ne želi ostvarivati trudnoću i roditeljstvo u tim godinama naprosto iz razloga jer su već ranije postale majke.

Međutim, u Hrvatskoj ima oko 140 000 žena u dobi od 40 do 44 godine, godišnje rodi oko 1000 žena u toj dobnoj skupini.  :Sad:  

Na tisuću žena ove dobi godišnje rodi 6 ili 7 žena. Sigurna sam da ih mnogo više  želi roditi ali ne može.

----------


## sushi

bok cure  :Bye:  ne spadam tu po godinama, ali jajnici su mi odavno u klubu  :Cool: 

meni se brojke koje je Inesz spomenula čine male... a i čini mi se da je broj žena koje dodju do tih godina bez da su "odradile" dijete, a žele majčinstvo, veći nego što mi ovako odokativno imamo dojam...jednostavno zato jer se o tome ne priča. ali se na svim portalima priše o H.Berry koja je u 47. rodila "sinčića koji ih je iznenadio, pravo malo čudo", pa moje kolegice u srednjim tridesetima, željenu djecu odgadjaju za budućnost, jer - danas je to normalno... naravno svatko ima pravo na svoj izbor, al činjenica je da će im se šanse u prosjeku rapidno smanjivati, a ništa i nitko oko njih im to ne govori...i to nije fer, prvenstveno prema njima (nama) samima

volim statistiku  :Smile:  te (loše) brojke su mi pozitivan faktor jer mi usmjeravaju odluke i planove, a i nadu...kao neka karta koja ti može pomoći u plovidbi

----------


## Ruthy

Ines, ne razumijem sto tebe tocno vrijedja u ovom upisu. Nije mi namjera vrijedjati, dapace, napisah sto i mislim. Nadalje ako nekog apostrofiras, onda je to osobno. Dakle, ne slazem se da upisi ovdje nisu osobni jer se obracamo pocesto jedna drugoj poimenice, a govoreci opcenito o necemu referiras se na nekoga. Opet osobno. Toliko o tome.

----------


## bubicazubica

sretno svima nama u našem malom klubu 39+,i još sretnije u postupcima koje slijede..
iza mene 1.stim(27 menop+2 orgalutrana.+brevactid=3 aspirirana fol=0 js)...sljedeći ciklus prirodnjak(tek toliko da imam osjećaj da ne stojim u mjestu dok čekam drugu stimulaciju)...i ne odustajem,mada sam već 5 mj.(svaki mj) po fm..i to je ništa,mrvicu koliko se druge žene trude i godinama se bore za svoj cilj!
...i znam da godine rade svoje,imam ih 41+...ali niti mi moja prim gin.ne govori da sam stara,već naprotiv"da ustrajem i idem dalje",niti ja želim odustati(hormoni su mi sasvim ok)

ekipico moja-sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Sadie

Meni je mpo dr-ica rekla da su kod mene problem godine (njih 40) i nis drugo. Dok god imam js (a imam mali kokosinjac) ima nade za bebu - jednostavno treba potrefiti pravi zametak. Bila je sva zarazno optimisticna. I 7.je bio dobitni, odnosno morulica. Drzala se, nije pustala, bez pikice za potporu. Zilavica mamina raste.

----------


## perla5

> Meni je mpo dr-ica rekla da su kod mene problem godine (njih 40) i nis drugo. Dok god imam js (a imam mali kokosinjac) ima nade za bebu - jednostavno treba potrefiti pravi zametak. Bila je sva zarazno optimisticna. I 7.je bio dobitni, odnosno morulica. Drzala se, nije pustala, bez pikice za potporu. Zilavica mamina raste.


 :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

*Bubicazubica*, žao mi je radi ovakvog ishoda 1. stimulacije.  :Sad:  Hoće li ti mijenjati stimulaciju u sljedećem postupku? Jesu li ti prije postupka brojali antalne folikule, jesi li radila amh?

*Sadie*, ti si sretnica sa očuvanom rezervom jajnika, lijepo si odgovoarala na stimulaciju, imala puno js i eto ga  :Smile:  Koliko je embrija ukupno kod tebe bilo potrebno transferirati da dođe do trudnoće?

----------


## bubicazubica

Inesz-hvala..ma bit će bolje u 2.postupku!!!!!!
...za antralce-ako misliš na one folikule koje se vide na početku uzimanja stimulacije,onda bih rekla da sam ih imala 7(od njih 5 su bili nešto veći,na kraju samo 3 za aspiraciju)...amh nisam vadila,pitala sam svoju prim.gin,rekla je da za sad ne treba,kao ni ostale hormonske pretrage da ne trebam sad ponavljati,jer nakon stim ionako ne bi pokazivali pravo stanje..inače mi je LH-5.47 , FSH-7.25, ES-181.9,Prol-za mrvicu povišen 498.8,Test-0.507...
idem na konzult.sad 27.(taman ću upast i u prirodnjak,ono na vrijeme),pa ću tražit promjenu stimulacije,jer od ove malo je bilo koristi :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

antralni folikuli su folikuli promjera 2-8 mm. u prirodnom ovarijskom ciklusu od tih antralnih folikula regrutira se jedan folikul koji nastavi rasti raste i prilikom ovulacije iz tog folikula se oslobađa jajna stanica. ostali antralni folikuli u prirodnom ciklusu ne rastu i propadaju.

mnogi mpo stručnjaci drže da je broj antalnih folikula zajedno sa dobi žene najbolji indikator koji predviđa reakciju na stimulaciju kod određene žene.

amh (anti mullerov hormon) je hormon kojeg luče maleni preantralni i antralni folikuli i vrlo je dobar pokazatelj ovarijske rezerve tj. broja preostalih jajnih stanica u jajnicima. (na tvom mjestu bih svakako i tu pretragu napravila)


kad se radi o stimuliranom postupku, hormonski lijekovi djeluju na antralne folikule i najčešće veći broj antralnih folikula nastavi rasti i naraste do zrelog folikula iz kojeg se može aspirirati jajna stanica.

broj antralnih folikula broji se na početku ciklusa i naravno prije primjene stimulacije. što se tiče broja tvojih antalnih folikula, mislim da nisam razumjela dobro što si napisala u postu gore  :Sad: 

ako si imala 7 antralnih folikula, to nije veli broj, ali nije ni toliko  loše za tvoje godine. broj antralnih folikula oscilira iz ciklusa i ciklus, isto tako i FSH u našim godinama zna i značajnije oscilirati iz ciklusa u ciklus (ne znači da tebi oscilira, moguće da ti je FSH stabilno nizak i to je dobro). 

Bubicazubica, pratim tvoj put, i zbilja od srca želim da postaneš mama. 
upratila sam kako su te u KBC Rijeka odgađali uzeti u postupak, sada ovaj neuspjeli stimulirani postupk :Sad:  

sada je svaki mjesec predragocjen. zato mila, ako ne možeš privatno u postupak,  idi bar na konzultacije nekom mpo privatnom i iskusnom liječniku, neka ti prebroji antralne folikule, predloži vrstu i količinu stimulacije,  predloži eventualno neke dodatne pretrage. na taj način bi imala bolju sliku o svojim reproduktivnim kapacitetima i onda mogla  prodiskutirati o tom drugom mišljenju sa svojim mpo-ovcem u KBC Ri.

kad ideš u novi postupak?


evo jednog dobrog linka o antalnim folikulima:


http://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

----------


## Sadie

> *Bubicazubica*, žao mi je radi ovakvog ishoda 1. stimulacije.  Hoće li ti mijenjati stimulaciju u sljedećem postupku? Jesu li ti prije postupka brojali antalne folikule, jesi li radila amh?
> 
> *Sadie*, ti si sretnica sa očuvanom rezervom jajnika, lijepo si odgovoarala na stimulaciju, imala puno js i eto ga  Koliko je embrija ukupno kod tebe bilo potrebno transferirati da dođe do trudnoće?


7. Imala sam 3dnevne - izvrsne, dobre, 5dnevne - jadne male morulice. Primila se morulica. 
U 1.stim.od 10 js samo su 2 zametka uspjela. Presli smo s menopura na gonale i u 2. stim. od 19 js dobili smo 7 morulica. Cuvaju nam jos 3 morulice. 
Imam ja js, al ne dobivamo bas neku kvalitetu zametaka.

----------


## iva1975

Bog cure,
ja sam nova na ovom forumu, kao sto se i vidi u mom inenu imam skoro 39 i po godina, ovo mi je 4. IV f postupak, danas 5. dan nakon transfera, dijagnoza endometrioza, muz oligoasthenozoospermia, sada astenozoospermia, jedino sto ne tjesi je moj AMH 27,1 ali me dista obeshrabrilovkad mi je embriolog u ovom zadnjem postupku rekao da imam nekvalitetne jajne stanice i da ti nema veza ni s godinama ni sa endometriozom, inace uvijek dobijem jajne stanice ali visoko fragmentirane koje nemaju sansu da se implantiraju, sta vi mislite?

----------


## tetadoktor

ivana, dobrodošla na naš forum i što prije se preselila na temu trudnica...

ovdje se već puno pisalo o kvaliteti jajnih stanica, najfriškiji ti je topik

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83688-K...-trudni-DVAPUT

neke stvari ovdje nabrojene mogu ali  i ne moraju pomoći

pročitaj, pitaj što ti nije jasno a netko tko zna će ti pokušati odgovoriti

sretno u svakom slučaju

----------


## iva1975

Hvala puno, pogledat cu.

----------


## kaja76

Jedno pitanje: pokazuje li amh samo broj jajnih stanica ili i kvalitetu? Nisam ga vadila, ali ne bi bilo loše. fsh mi je 5,9, 38 godina. po tome bi i amh trebao biti ok, ali tko zna. Ipak su tu godine i čim ne dolazi do trudnoće najvjerojatnije ne valjaju stanice.

----------


## Mojca

Amh govori o zalihi, ne o kvaliteti.

----------


## sushi

vrijednost amh sama po sebi ne pokazuje kvalitetu jajnih stanica. za sad se uglavnom smatra da sam amh nije dovoljan pokazatelj ovarijalne rezerve zbog još uvijek nedovoljno preciznih testova - najtočnija slika dobiva se usporednim promatranjem vrijednost amh, fsh i broja antralnih folikula (fsh i afc po mogućnosti kroz nekoliko ciklusa jer mogu varirati).

ali neka generalna pretpostavka je da su stanice, kako se rezerva bliži kraju, lošije kvalitete... tj, da se broj ok stanica smanjuje. obično ugrubo vole reći da će oko 30-e 4/10 biti ok, a oko 40-e 1/10. al to mi uvijek zvuči nekako neprecizno i previše pojednostavljeno

----------


## sushi

Mojca uvijek lijepo to sažme u par riječi  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Nedostatak malog ekrana. 
 :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

Nema nam druge nego pokušavati pa se možda nekako dođe do te jedne kvalitetne stanice. 1/10 znači godinu dana pokušavanja što i ne bi bilo tako strašno da imam 10 godina manje...

----------


## sushi

više je za vjerovat ultrazvuku nego tim 4/10, 1/10  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

> više je za vjerovat ultrazvuku nego tim 4/10, 1/10


a sta kad se na uzv ne moze vidjeti kvaliteta stanica i vjerojatnost oplodnje, uspješne trudnoće.

----------


## sushi

mislila sam na stanje s rezervom...pa onda tek posredno kvaliteta

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti draga Inesz na dobrim savjetima i riječima podrške,kao i uvijek kod tebe!!!!!
i planirala sam otići vaditi amh,sad nakon što dobijem m.kad se tijelo barem malo očisti od hormona,i to ću obaviti privatno,kod moje priv.gin.,a i namjera mi je i otići u zg kod nekog dobrog mpo-ca za drugo mišljenje...ipak je drugo mišljenje,pa makar bilo i isto kao i kod moje dr.-neki pokazatelj da sam probala i saznala drugu pametnu glavu...
...mislim da ću sad uskoro,do kraja mj.u prirodni ivf,za tjedan dana idem na konzul.a onda bi nakon toga ponovo u stimulaciju..još imam 3 stim.i to planiram do svoje 42 g i zaista i iskoristiti( 3 mj.)..a onda u privatne vode,ako ne uspije do tad...

----------


## Inesz

bubuicazubica, je li znaš kakav će ti protokol predložiti u 2. stimuliranom?

----------


## bubicazubica

ne znam kakav će mi bit protokol u 2.stim.ali tražit ću da ga bar malo izmjene i promijene-jer od ovog nisam se baš uspješno okoristila :Smile: 
za tjedan dana idem na konz.pa ću sve znat a u međuvremenu čekam m da dođe,nikad je nisam tako čekala(osim nakon kiretaže),jer onda bi u tom tjednu napravila i prirodnjak...a ona ko za inat neće(danas 26dc)

----------


## Sadie

Hoće stimulacija to poremetiti. Meni je m nakon stim došla na vrijeme, ali mi je ovulacija kasnila u idućem ciklusu za 9 dana.

----------


## bubicazubica

uh...preostaje mi samo čekati....i čekati....

----------


## pak

> uh...preostaje mi samo čekati....i čekati....


bubice pratimo se, mozda se i sretnemo ovaj put.
Vezano za andol i heparin ja sam odradila nalaze i nisu nista posebno zabrinjavajuci ali sam evo od proslog neuspjeha na andolu a razmatramo i mogucnost uzimanja heparina. Iako sam iscitavajuci i od par gin. upucenih u tematiku cula da su misljenja podjeljena oko heparina i njegovog utjecaja na implataciju. 
Ali evo i malo statistike. Blizu 38. godine sam, amh 1.45, fsh skocio od nove godine  na 10.7 prije je uvijek bio oko 9. 5 stimuliranih i 3 prirodnjaka, 4 transfera.
Statisticki gledano da mi pogodimo stimulaciju i uhvatimo tu jednu "dobru" j.s. ako uopce tako nesto postoji i sgram bude ok, ja bi trebala jos bar 10 postupaka odraditi minimalno. Ali evo nekako si zbrajam pa si mislim da imam jos toliko vremena iako sam jelte zena u godina rekli bi neki  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Inesz

> bubice pratimo se, mozda se i sretnemo ovaj put.
> Vezano za andol i heparin ja sam odradila nalaze i nisu nista posebno zabrinjavajuci ali sam evo od proslog neuspjeha na andolu a razmatramo i mogucnost uzimanja heparina. Iako sam iscitavajuci i od par gin. upucenih u tematiku cula da su misljenja podjeljena oko heparina i njegovog utjecaja na implataciju. 
> Ali evo i malo statistike. Blizu 38. godine sam, amh 1.45, fsh skocio od nove godine  na 10.7 prije je uvijek bio oko 9. 5 stimuliranih i 3 prirodnjaka, 4 transfera.
> Statisticki gledano da mi pogodimo stimulaciju i uhvatimo tu jednu "dobru" j.s. ako uopce tako nesto postoji i sgram bude ok, ja bi trebala jos bar 10 postupaka odraditi minimalno. Ali evo nekako si zbrajam pa si mislim da imam jos toliko vremena iako sam jelte zena u godina rekli bi neki


Pak

koja je jedinica uz tvoju vrijednost amh od 1,45?

Kakav si protokol imala u Rijeci zadnji put? Kako si reagirala?

----------


## pak

Inesz
Krivo sam napisala iako ne mjenja puno situaciju, amh je 1.14 a referentne vr. su 0-75,7.
Zadnji protokol je bio anatg.protokol. 24 menopura + 2 orgalutrana = 1 j.s. Transfer osmostanicnog embria 3. dan.

----------


## Inesz

draga Pak


amh od 1, 14 je prema referentnom intervalu kojeg si napisala, vjerojatno je izražen u jedinici pmol/L.

amh od 1, 14 pmol/L uz već povšen fsh, poziv je na hitno djelovanje i to tamo gdje će doktori biti spremi posbno se pozabaviti tvojom niskom rezervom js i pokušavati sa specijalno prilagođenim protokolima.

Jesi već razgovarala sa dr kakav bi ti bio sljedeći protokol?

----------


## pak

Da izrazeno je u pmo/L.
Situacija nam nije bajna, amh sam vadila ovo ljeto prvi put iako sumljam da je prije 7 god bilo puno bolje obzirom na slabu reakciju na stimulaciju.
Imamo pravo na jos 3 stimulirana i probati cemo tri razlicita protokola. Sada krecemo ponovo sa antagonistom uz 3 gonala od 2.d.c. Vjestica samo sto nije stigla tako da cemo rezultate vidjeti uskoro. Nije nama samo moj amh i fsh problem. Spermiogram nam jako varira tako da trenutno bildamo plivace i nadamo se da cemo odrzati bar taj dio pod kontrolom.
A za dalje ako nam se ne posreci u fazi smo razmatranja privatnika. Za sada se dvoumim izmedju dvije opcije a MM planira put u Prag. Iako sam si ja to ostavila kao opciju tek za 2 godine ako ovdje ne uspijemo.

----------


## tigrical

http://www.ivf.hr/files/CosmoZdravlje-Interview.pdf

----------


## boogie woogie

drage buduce mamice, zanimljivo je citati vase postove, i apsolutno vas podrzavam u pozitivi. ja sam inace zena od statistike, ali ono sto se meni cini, ziveci u okruzenju gdje se malo tko od mojih frendica, kolegica i poznanica odlucuje uopce na dijete prije 35-e, je da poznam MASU 40-godsnjakinja koje su zatrudnile prirodno. ono sto je vazno je slijedece : http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-conceive.html

hehe, mala sala, ali je cinjenica. ja sam evo sad trudna 38 tjedana (iz 3. ICSI-ja), slijedeci ponedjeljak idem na carski, po vlastitom izboru, i racunam da cu, ako budem isla na jos jedno dijete, svakako biti 39+ (sad sam 37). no ne brine me. jer unatoc svim mogucim statistikama nasa zapravo jedina evolucijska uloga je reprodukcija. zato vjerujmo u biologiju i ako zelimo bebu znamo sto nam je ciniti (104 puta!!!!!), tu prednost imaju dame s mladjim muzekovicima, hehe! sretno!

----------


## zadnjivoz

POzdrav svim curama na ovoj temi i od mene,zelim samo da se i ja prikljucim podrskama i razmjenjivanju iskustava, kako sam odnedavno (nazalost!) u ovim MPO vodama, roda forum i posebno ovaj klub  Q10 sad mi malo olaksase ove dane cekanja do vijesti moje prve bete (transfer jednog jedinog 8stanicnog uradjen prije 10 dana). 
NIje moj nick slucajno, vjerovatno sam i najstarija ovde (44 god i 10 mjeseci!) ali citajuci vase postove nisam se osjecala suvise samom u svemu ovome i malo ublazize ovaj posebno nervozni drugi tjedan cekanja.
Svima zelim puno puno srece i ako ista bude uopce od ovog mog postupka, rado cu sa Vama podijeliti svoje iskustvo, a za sada sve to mogu reci zaboravite prirodnjake iza 40 godina po meni, odmah idite na sto sigurniju opciju do cilja, vrijeme prebrzo leti............

Veliki pozdrav!!

----------


## tetadoktor

zadnjivoz, dobro došla!!! 

gdje si bila u postupku i koji protokol si imala? kakav ti je hormonski status?

----------


## Mojca

zadnjivoz, dobrodošla!
Želim ti uspješan postupak.

----------


## zadnjivoz

Hvala cure puno. ovih dana bas visim na Rodi,nekako lakse.. 

Bila sam u postupku u CIto, kod Dr Sparca, protokol letrozol od 2-5 dana ciklusa,u cetvrtak trebam betu - to je 14 dan iza transfera. Ne znam da li cu izdrzati da ne radim kucni test ..

Hormonska slika varira, inace FSh uvijek obicno oko 12,5, ali poslije&tokom letrozola se mjenjala.. AMH- 0,37 (low responder)..

Sta da kazem, losa prognoza, Sparac mi je rekao na prste jedne ruke (5%) sanse...

Treba izdrzati ovo...zato ne gubite vrijeme ko ja puno sretno svima!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*zadnjivoz* dobro nam došla i nadam se da ćeš brzo otići na trudnički forum  :Grin:

----------


## sara38

Zadnjivoz dobro došla i sretno!!

----------


## zadnjivoz

Hvala Vam cure puno bas mi sad znaci ! 

ps ja ne znam bas pravila sva, prvi put sam na forumu, napisala sam odgovor oko postupka gdje sam i kod kojeg doktora, nije prosao, ne znam jel smijem to pisati ili mi zato administrator nije postavio pojma nemam,ako hocete poslacu vam pojedinosti na pp 

U cetvrtak mi je beta, 14 dan od transfera, ujutro cu raditi kucni test vjerovatno necu izdrzati sigurno da ne uradim, to bi bio 12 dan od transfera..Drzite fige!

----------


## Kadauna

i od mene - dobro nam došla......  držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i javi se s pojedinostima postupka. 

a Šime u Cosmu? 

red reklame za svoju kliniku i sebe, 

red novom trendu -  social freezingu (ovo zaslužuje stvarno posebnu temu)

i red kritike prema kasnijem rađanju i nažalost malog postotka uspješnih trudnica u 40+ kategoriji, i uz pomoć IVF-a, ja zaboravljam stalno koji postotak jajnih stanica je u tim godinama nažalost kromosomski nepravilan i zameci od takvih jajnih stanica neće dati validnu trudnoću odnosno neće doći do poroda zdravog djeteta ili čak neće doći ni do implantacije.....   :Sad:

----------


## zadnjivoz

Hvala cure puno, mnogo znaci sad!

Bila sam u postupku u CIto, kod Dr Sparca, jedan 8stanicni vracen, u cetvrtak trebam raditi betu. Ne znam da li cu izdrzati da ne uradim kucni test, mislila sam ujutro 12dan od transfera. Hvala na podrsci!

----------


## perla5

Sretno, zadnjivoz!

Glavno da se uhvati ma makar i zadnji vagon :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

*Pak,*

jesi li bila na folikulometriji? Kakvo je stanje? Kakav su ti protokol odredili?

----------


## ljube

zadnjivoz, sretno!

----------


## zadnjivoz

samo da prijavim jer puknucu ako ne kazem 12 dan transfera negativan test na trudnocu, nada umire

----------


## Sadie

Ne umire nada. Pusti da ti to sjedne, prođe malo vremena i opet ćeš ti uskočiti u svoj vlakić i uloviti tu bebu.  :Wink:  Sve se mi "potpomognute" u nekoj fazi tako osjećamo. Ja sam objašnjavala mm da sam nesretna jer znam da nikad u životu neću zatrudnjeti (i fakat sam bila uvjerena u to). Nije znao da li da se smije il da viče na mene da sam bedasta.

----------


## Ruthy

> samo da prijavim jer puknucu ako ne kazem 12 dan transfera negativan test na trudnocu, nada umire


Žao mi je  :Sad:  
ALi ipak napravi betu, za svaki slučaj... 
Zadnji voz je kad više ne bude ni stanica ni embrija... Sve do tada se možeš nadati i pokušavati.. Samo hrabro...

----------


## Kadauna

Ruthy, veliš ti da je zadnji voz kad nema više embrija niti stanica..... možda u tvojim očima i tvojim stavom...  što je ok ali nije opcija za svakoga, nažalost. 


zadnjivoz  :Love:  vjerujem da znaš i sama kakve su ti šanse u tim godinama s vlastitim jajnim stanicama, IVF je inače lutrija koja godinama žene postaje nažalost sve manje izgledna i rizičnija......  Valja pokušavati ali valja iskreno imati i šanse pred očima, kako one s vlastitim stanicama tako i one s doniranim jajnim stanicama. 

Nadam se  uistinu da će donacija (pa tako i  jajnih stanica) postati normalniji i prihvatljiviji vid liječenja - bez tabuiziranja, bez izbjegavanja - kako pacijentica tako u hrv. liječnika - još uvijek. Nije niti to za svakoga ali kod nas na moju veliku žalost još se uvijek premalo govori o tome, premalo se piše o tome, premalo se dodaje važnosti tome a istodobno vjerujem da bi mnogim parovima (osobito ženama) donio trudnoću!

----------


## zadnjivoz

Cure hvala puno na podrsci, jutros nisam smjela ni uraditi kucni test ponovo, uradicu sutra betu da svakako znam i javim doktoru da bi mogla da prestanem stavljati utrogestan ( od njega mi vjestica evo kasni nekoliko dana, jos nisam ni dobila)..

Da naravno da je svaka zena iznas 40+ svjesna svojih godina kao i propusta (meni je zao sto ranije mnogo nisam krenula u IVF, zato svima toplo savjetujem da sto prije krenu), ali izbor izmedju vlastite i donirane stanice je u mom slucaju sa 44 kad nisam nijednom probala sa vlastitim radi svoje savjesti ipak pao prvo na vlastitu, mislim da je to svakako put i da svi moramo probati prvo tako. Ne bjezim od donirane, vjerovatno je to sljedeca opcija..cijeli postupak kad ti curi vrijeme i svaki mjesec bitan kad prolazis ovako, pa zavrsi neuspjehom, jos se vise strasno otegne u glavi i negativan rezultat padne teze nego da sam pokusavala sa 35+ ili slicno...Sinoc sam gledala dobru emisiju na youtube tema vantjelesna gosti iz New life Sarajevo, doktor je uspio kod zene od 46 godina (prvi pacijent mu bila), znam da je to cudo u moru neuspjeha kod istih, ali bitna je poruka na kraju koju je rekao ne treba odustati dok ima ikakve sanse i tako nekako mislim...samo slazem se potpuno sa Kadaunom, vrijeme leti i nemilosrdno ostavlja izbor da se mora ici na sigurnije opcije, tako da doniranu stanicu svakako treba planirati kao ozbiljnu varijantu, a time i omoguciti zenama na nasem prostoru...

ps. javim betu za svaki slucaj, nada jest umrla, ali nekako je u klinickoj smrti jos pa ako ista ozivi javljam vam ....pozdrav svima!

----------


## Inesz

Zadnjivoz, sretno!

Jesi već napisala kakav ti je hormonski status?

Je li mpo liječnik kod kojeg si bila u postupku kao mogućnost liječenja sugerirao donaciju jajnih stanica?

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy, veliš ti da je zadnji voz kad nema više embrija niti stanica..... možda u tvojim očima i tvojim stavom...  što je ok ali nije opcija za svakoga, nažalost. 
> 
> 
> zadnjivoz  vjerujem da znaš i sama kakve su ti šanse u tim godinama s vlastitim jajnim stanicama, IVF je inače lutrija koja godinama žene postaje nažalost sve manje izgledna i rizičnija......  Valja pokušavati ali valja iskreno imati i šanse pred očima, kako one s vlastitim stanicama tako i one s doniranim jajnim stanicama. 
> 
> Nadam se  uistinu da će donacija (pa tako i  jajnih stanica) postati normalniji i prihvatljiviji vid liječenja - bez tabuiziranja, bez izbjegavanja - kako pacijentica tako u hrv. liječnika - još uvijek. Nije niti to za svakoga ali kod nas na moju veliku žalost još se uvijek premalo govori o tome, premalo se piše o tome, premalo se dodaje važnosti tome a istodobno vjerujem da bi mnogim parovima (osobito ženama) donio trudnoću!


Kaduna, referirala sam se na dosad napisano od Zadnjivoz, a njoj sam se i obratila. Zašto izjava "u mojim očima i mojim stavom"? Kakvo je to sad dosuđivanje? 

Naime, mislim da ni ja, kao ni mnoge ovdje žene nisu toliko nepismene koliko kažeš. Barem se vi neke forumašice svojski trudite da nas valjda opismenite. Pogotovo na ovom pdfu, iz posta u post ponavljate kako je nemoguće u ovim godinama postati majka sa svojim stanicama, te smo već sad neiskrene (valjda si lažemo) prema sebi ako to očekujemo?! 

Ti zastupaš tezu da treba ići na doniranje stanica. Nema druge istine osim te, tako to ispada kad ti kažeš. Postoji li pdf doniranje stanica ili spermića na ovom forumu? Postoji. Je li se o tome govori afirmativno? Govori se afirmativno. Nije da parovi to ne znaju, nije da se sugestivno a i direktno i neprestano u upisima nekih od vas neprovlači ta teza, nije da joj se ne predaje velika važnost, čak se i ne tabuizira - barem ne na taj način kako sugeriraš. 

Možeš li onda i ti djelićem sebe - ne treba ti puno, shvatiti da je ta opcija nekome prihvatljiva, a nekome, citiram te "nije dovoljno prihvatljiva i normalna", pak o tome ne misle, ne žele to, možda su promislili pa zaključili: ne, ne želimo to i točka. Možeš li također prihvatiti da nekome tuđa jajna stanica nije isto što i vlastita jajna stanica? Znaš li da ima dosta onih koji bi rađe usvojili dijete, kad već nisu rodili, nego uzeli jajnu stanicu? Možda postoje moralni, etički, vjerski , socijalni, svemirski, horoskopski razlozi, možda se ljudima ne da ni jedno, ni drugo, ako nemaju mogućnosti roditi? Oh, dobro, sad sam malo pretjerala, nije to mala stvar prihvatiti i shvatiti. Možda je lakše jednoobrazno gledati na stvar kao što se ovdje često pokušava. 

Naime, hoću reći, na ovom se forumu sve zna, kako bi smo kraj vas nešto ne znale. Nejasno je, međutim, zašto se na svakoj stranici u ovom pdfu uvijek isto diskutira? Ne pitam se ja, meni je i to jasno, ja samo konstatiram i u prilog tome citiram ovo što si i sama rekla.

----------


## zadnjivoz

Inesz,

Hormonski status mi je otprilike bio isti FSh uvijek bio nesto iznad gornje granice (12, 5) ostalo u referentnim, ali kad sam pocela piti letrozol je pocelo odskakati sve - moj gin je rekao da je to posljedica letrozola sta znam, trebam ponoviti ..AMH je 0,37 bljakk

Naravno da MPO lijecnik jeste sugerisao doniranu, cak je nagovarao totalno i rekao da se ne isplati da probavam iz razloga ponajvise radi manje uspjesnosti kao i emocionalnog i ekonomskog stresa jer sve sto citamo o glumicama koje su rodile u nekim godinama to je sve donirano itd itd..to su njegove rijeci, isto tako kad mi je uradjen transfer rekao je 5% sansi da uspije...ipak, nadam se da me mozes razumijeti, i za tih 5 % sansi covjek udje u postupak, jer mislim da nema zene koja je odmah radi starosne dobi otisla u donirane vode a da nije probala sa vlastitim..ne znam eto..svaki savjet dobrodosao..

----------


## ljube

> Znaš li da ima dosta onih koji bi rađe usvojili dijete, kad već nisu rodili, nego uzeli jajnu stanicu? Možda postoje moralni, etički, vjerski , socijalni, svemirski, horoskopski razlozi, možda se ljudima ne da ni jedno, ni drugo, ako nemaju mogućnosti roditi?


U principu je svaki od navedenih razloga legitiman i bitan osobi koja u tom trenutku promišlja o donaciji, a naravno da ih ima i još, neke već imaju biološko dijete pa im donacija nije opcija, kod nekih je problem izostanak implantacije bilo s vlastitim, bilo s doniranim stanicama, nekima je važan otegotni čimbenik i sveprisutni financijski faktor...

Bilo bi dobro da ova tema (kao što je uvijek i bila, u koju sam se zaljubila kada sam bila puno mlađa, uživala čitajući cure koje su tu pripadale, ponekad bila zavidna na druženju i kavama tada gotovo na tjednoj razini  :Smile: ) ostane mjesto podrške, pomoći kroz dijeljenje informacija i razmjenu iskustava pa i odluka o donaciji ili ne donaciji neće biti nametanje teorijskog pitanja nego stvar empirije, vlastitih stavova i mogućnosti.

----------


## Ruthy

> U principu je svaki od navedenih razloga legitiman i bitan osobi koja u tom trenutku promišlja o donaciji, a naravno da ih ima i još, neke već imaju biološko dijete pa im donacija nije opcija, kod nekih je problem izostanak implantacije bilo s vlastitim, bilo s doniranim stanicama, nekima je važan otegotni čimbenik i sveprisutni financijski faktor...
> 
> Bilo bi dobro da ova tema (kao što je uvijek i bila, u koju sam se zaljubila kada sam bila puno mlađa, uživala čitajući cure koje su tu pripadale, ponekad bila zavidna na druženju i kavama tada gotovo na tjednoj razini ) ostane mjesto podrške, pomoći kroz dijeljenje informacija i razmjenu iskustava pa i odluka o donaciji ili ne donaciji neće biti nametanje teorijskog pitanja nego stvar empirije, vlastitih stavova i mogućnosti.


Apsolutno podržavam tvoj stav, Ljube!

----------


## pak

> *Pak,*
> 
> jesi li bila na folikulometriji? Kakvo je stanje? Kakav su ti protokol odredili?


Evo danas bila fm. Na 3 gonala sam od 2.d.c. imamo jednan veci folikul 15 mm i jedan dosta manji nisam mu stigla vidjeti velicinu. Sutra ponovo fm. Od danas dodajemo i cetroide. Samo desni jajnik radi i to vec 4 ciklusa za redom. Lijevi je izgleda otisao u penziju. Sve mi se cini da ce opet biti "pisi kuci propalo je".

----------


## tetadoktor

ljube  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Ljube  :Heart: 

Što se tiče donacije, moram dodati da bi iako imam biološko dijete, pristala na nju, kad bi financije to dozvoljavale i kad bi i MD bio za to.

----------


## Kadauna

Da vas pozdravim ovdje, uopće nisam vidjela da si Ruthy ovako izreagirala - žao mi je zbog toga.. s moje strane ovo nije trebao biti napad na tebe iako ti to možda tako shvatila.

Ja uopće nisam rekla da trebaju SVI ići na donaciju, dapače, možda pročitaš samo ono što sam vezano za tebe rekla, bez bijesa i emocija, ok je tebi tvoj put  :Smile: )

Moja krivica što sam u brzom pisanju samo se osvrnula na donacije j.s. zaboravljajući pritom napomenuti sve ono što si ti Ruthy, sve ono što je ljube napisala. 
Mislim da sam osobno sa svojim MPO iskustvom narasla - pa tako meni sad nakon svih ovih godina sve opcije jesu postale sasvim  razumljive, prihvatljive, legitimne, što god.... 
- od onih koji unatoč dijagnozi i nemogućnosti začeća spontano ne žele uopće ići na MPO zbog vjerskih ili eto horoskopskih razloga 
- do onih koij su prošli neuspješnih 22 postupka i čekaju na sljedeći u nadi da će taj završiti trudnoćom
- do onih koji kažu 2 IVF-a unatoč našoj mladoj dobi je sasvim dovoljno, mi ne želimo više
- onih koji kažu - donacija sperme - idemo s tim, donacija jajne stanice nam je potrebna pa odlaze u Španjolsku, donacija embrija je jedina opcija za nas
-mi želimo posvojiti dijete
- onih koji nažalost uz IVF moraju na PGD zbog takve indikacije
- žena koje su ostale bez maternice zobg opake bolest pa jedino uz surogat majku mogu imati čak svoje dijete
- itd.

ali uistinu mislim da se nalazimo u tranzitnom razdoblju - za 10 godina u našim prostorima donacija j.s. ili sperme neće više biti bauk, nije to jedina opcija i uistinu mi nije namjera žene s 38 ili 40 ili 42 ili 44 ili 46 ili 48..... nagovarati na donaciju, who am I, samo mi je iskreno bitno da se o svemu ovdje može pričati, kako od donaciji j.s. tako i o protokolima za low respondere, kako o mogućnostima posvojenja tako i o izlaznoj strategiji. I nije za svakoga moto "nema predaje" dok ima stanica....  za tebe je i to je sasvim ok, što sam ranije i napisala. 

Ako si se ti Ruthy zbog navedenog odnosnog onog čega sam ja napisala osjećala nepismenom, oprosti na tome, to meni niti u jednom trenutku nije bila namjera. 

Ali ovaj dio Ruthy koji si napisala, meni ostaje posve nejasan: 



> Nejasno je, međutim, zašto se na svakoj stranici u ovom pdfu uvijek isto  diskutira? *Ne pitam se ja, meni je i to jasno,* ja samo konstatiram i u  prilog tome citiram ovo što si i sama rekla.


a zadnjivoz, ajmo malo opet konstruktivno ovdje, mene zanima kakvom si išla terapijom, što su ti davali za stimulaciju, koliko dana, koliko čega kad, koliko je folikula krenulo, bilo? A AMH ti je u kojoj jedinici?

----------


## Kadauna

@pak, kakva je situacija s jučerašnje folikulometrije?

@zadnjivoz, jesi možda išla na betu?

----------


## zadnjivoz

Drage cure, 

evo da podijelim sa vama iskustvo od mene sa 44 godine, ne znam hoce li vam ista znaciti, ali ja bih recimo volila da imam gdje procitati iskustvo neke cure koja je i od mene starija koji je protokol imala, sta su je upucivali itd itd...

U MPO vodama sam od ove godine (nemojte ni pitati otkud tako kasno, velika greska!), uglavnom u veljaci sam imala laparaskopiju sa histeroskopijom na koju sam otisla radi otklanjivanja septuma (pregrade) u materici i tada mi je ustanovljeno zacepljenost oba jajovoda, probali su visokim naponom da ocepe ali nisu uspjeli. Jedina mogucnost IVF. U 6om mjesecu se javljam u Cito, cekala sam da se sve smiri poslije operacije, izvadila nalaze sve ...Hormoni kako sam vec gore napisala uglavnom u referentnim vrijednostima, jedino FSh malo povisen (12,5), hormoni stitne sve u redu. AMh zadnja kategorija 0,37..u Cito preporuka da idem na doniranu radi starosne dobi, medjutim na pregledu ultrazvukom dr vidi 4 folikula, i kaze mozemo ipak probati i pocinjem sa letrozolom od iduceg ciklusa. Medjutim, ne reagujem samo jedan folikul se javlja i to ne dovoljno veliki. I tako mi je svaki put (tri puta)od tih tableta, pila sam od 2-6 dana ciklusa. Prvo letrilan, pa femaru, pa zadnji put letrozomax (razliciti fabricki nazivi, isti genericki naziv). Negativna posljedica tih tableta kod mene je bilo sto mi se javio polip, ali mali 4,5 mm i jos je tu, te su mi rekli da ne trebam se oko toga uzbudjivati zasad previse, ali ako bih isla na doniranu to se sve treba skloniti. Prioritetna je bila borba za folikule. Zadnji  ciklus, dobijem dva folikula jedan je dobro rastao, drugi mali. Dobijem stopericu i naruce me za punkciju. Medjutim, ovaj veliki folikul je puknuo u medjuvremenu (nazalost!) i pitaju mene hocu li punkciju na 16 mm ovog drugog. Ja zaista nisam znala previse oko toga - koji je to omjer velicine, da li je zrelo itd itd, kontala sam da nema smisla nikakvog valjda me ne bi ni pitali i pristanem. Unutra je bila jajna stanica, oplodi se i zakazu mi transfer 3 dan od punkcije. Ima 8stanicni zametak. I to je to. 

Dalji protokol: booster na 5 dan od transfera, folna, Decortin 0,5 svaki dan,utrogestan 3x2 svakih 8 sati.
11 i 12 dan ciklusa test kucni na trudnocu negativan. Vjestica mi kasni 7 dana.
Juce sam vadila krv za betu.
Danas rezultati popodne.

Ne znam ni sama sta da mislim................

Ne znam sta da mislim

----------


## Mojca

Draga zadnjivoz...  :Love:  

Podijeliti ću ja iskustvo moje prijateljice... jer me tvoja priča malo podsjetila na njenu, ona je 1967 godište, u ljeto 2012 (dakle s 45) je krenula u MPO, dr. Radončić  joj je odmah otvoreno rekao da je kandidat za donaciju, ali naravno, htjela je prvo pokušati s vlastitim stanicama. Imala je dva pokušaja, prvo stimulacija (mislim da su bili menopuri) koja je prekinuta zbog nikakve reakcije, pa nakon toga klomifenski postupak, ne sjećam da su uopće došli do punkcije. 

Početkom 2013. odlazi u Prag i prvi pokušaj s doniranim jajnim stanicama uspijeva. Njeni blizanci su neki dan navršili godinu dana. 

Ja imam 43, sa 39 sam uspjela iz prvog pokušaja u Citu kod dr. Šparca, a ove godine sam imala 1 polustimulirani, 3 prirodnjaka i jednu inseminaciju... i ništa. 
Kao što rekoh, kad bi MD bio za to i kad bi financije dozvoljavale, već bi bila u Pragu.

----------


## zadnjivoz

Draga Mojca

Samo da ti brzo kazem ovaj odvratni dan cekanja bete popravi mi sa svojim postom!! Mnogo mi je drago cuti bilo cije iskustvo, u mom okruzenju nemam nikoga ko ista razumije ove vode, jedino sve saznajem preko ovih foruma..Mnogo mi je drago mi je radi tebe da si uspjela, kao i prijateljica (i to iz prvog puta ti, a ona sa doniranom wauuuuuu!), jos nisam citala puno o doniranim, ne znam ni kakav je tu procenat uspjesnosti, znam da je veci ali da li se radi o prosjeku vise pokusaja ili ne pojma nemam, cijena je previsoka za nas sve, mozes li mi samo napisati gdje u Pragu ti je radila drugarica - PFC ili neka druga klinika? 

A kod tebe - nije bilo folikula ili nisu transferi uspjeli?

Veliki pozdrav!!

----------


## Mojca

Veseli me da sam ti bar malo olakšala čekanje.  :Love: 

Ona je bila u PFC, preporučam da pogledaš malo "Češku" temu, ako još nisi, tamo ćeš dobiti hrpu informacija... možda čak i više na prethodnim "izdanjima" teme, evo ova je iz 2011 ali mi se čini da je bila živahnija i da ćeš puno toga saznati iz nje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65073-P...4%8CE%C5%A0KOJ

Postotak uspješnosti s doniranim js je dosta visok, oko 40%, pa to nije za odbaciti. 

A ja? Došla do transfera, ali ne i do poz. bete.

Drži se.

----------


## pak

> @pak, kakva je situacija s jučerašnje folikulometrije?
> 
> @zadnjivoz, jesi možda išla na betu?




Na 8.d.c. imamo folikul od 17 i manji od 13 mm. Oba na desnom jajniku. Sinoc sam primila stopericu i sutra punkcija. Trenutno me pere nervoza da bi ovaj veci mogao puknuti jer ga ne osjecam vise. Mozda vec i je. Sutra cu biti pametnija u svakom slucaju.

zadnjivoz drzi se i sretno!

----------


## Mojca

pak, tako sam i ja bila osjećala, pa nije bio pukao. 
Sretno!
Držim fige!

----------


## zadnjivoz

Mojca srce si !!

Hvala ti, javim betu u svakom slucaju...jos koji satic..idem malo jos gledati ovaj link

Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## bubekica

*zadnjivoz* dosla sam samo zavibrati za betu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zadnjivoz

Hvala svima !

Beta <2,4 mlU/ml
moj primarni gin kaze ispod 90 nista i da prekinem utrogestan
nisam jos zvala cito

----------


## Mojca

:Sad:  
Nažalost to je to... Javi se u Cito i brzo smisli plan za dalje, to je dobra terapija. Hug.

----------


## boogie woogie

*zadnji voz* zao mi je.  :Sad: 
nisu ti trebali punktirat tako mali folikul, 16 mm, ne kuzim zasto bi to radili,osim da zarade novce. Mislim da s takvom stanicom nisi imala nikakve sanse. SLijedeci put neka barem uhvate zrelu stanicu. SRETNO!!!

----------


## Mojca

Prilično smjeli i neumjesni komentar.  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> *zadnji voz* zao mi je. 
> nisu ti trebali punktirat tako mali folikul, 16 mm, ne kuzim zasto bi to radili,osim da zarade novce. Mislim da s takvom stanicom nisi imala nikakve sanse. SLijedeci put neka barem uhvate zrelu stanicu. SRETNO!!!


Ako se stanica oplodila i dogurala do 8stam embrija - ona je bila zrela.

----------


## pak

zadnjivoz

Potpisujem Mojcu.
Drzi se !

----------


## Ginger

> *zadnji voz* zao mi je. 
> nisu ti trebali punktirat tako mali folikul, 16 mm, ne kuzim zasto bi to radili,osim da zarade novce. Mislim da s takvom stanicom nisi imala nikakve sanse. SLijedeci put neka barem uhvate zrelu stanicu. SRETNO!!!


Moja 6-godisnjakinja je na dan punkcije bila folikul od 16 mm  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

> Moja 6-godisnjakinja je na dan punkcije bila folikul od 16 mm


a jel? jednom sam si ja uspricala stopericu 2 dana ranije (ups!) i svih mojih 10+ folikula je bilo pusteno da propadnu.....a bili su vec tako negdje.....

----------


## boogie woogie

> Prilično smjeli i neumjesni komentar.


barem nije bezobrazan ni uvredljiv kao ovaj!

----------


## Ginger

> a jel? jednom sam si ja uspricala stopericu 2 dana ranije (ups!) i svih mojih 10+ folikula je bilo pusteno da propadnu.....a bili su vec tako negdje.....


Bio je prirodnjak
Dva folikula, veci je puknuo neposredno prije punkcije, a ovaj od 16 mm je neki dan proslavio 6.rodjendan  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

> Bio je prirodnjak
> Dva folikula, veci je puknuo neposredno prije punkcije, a ovaj od 16 mm je neki dan proslavio 6.rodjendan


a super, vidis, to je ono sto ja uvijek tvrdim-priroda je na nasoj strani, prema tome nikad se ne zna!  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

> Ako se stanica oplodila i dogurala do 8stam embrija - ona je bila zrela.


i laiku kao što sam ja to je sasvim logično...

Zadnjivoz, žao mi je... Što i kako dalje, vjerujem da sama znaš najbolje. Što god da odlučila, ispravno je, a ovdje na ovom forumu kao i u ovoj grupi, gdje ti usput i ja konačno želim dobrodošlicu, sigurna sam, dobit ćeš prave indormacije i iskrenu podršku. I znaj da nisi sama koja se kasno odlučila na MPO put. Ima nas tu više. S raznim pričama, raznim iskustvima-ali s jednom željom.

Sretno.

----------


## boogie woogie

> Ako se stanica oplodila i dogurala do 8stam embrija - ona je bila zrela.


to nije istina.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23614110

----------


## bubekica

> to nije istina.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23614110


Ovo mi je bas natezanje maka na konac. Nisu zrele, ali su skoro zrele, imaju duplo slabiji fertilizacijski potencijal, ali koliko citam razvoj embrija se ne razlikuje ako do olodnje dodje.
Znaci ako je njoj transferiran 8stan embrij, nije bitno sto je oocita dobivena iz folikula velicine 16mm.

----------


## zadnjivoz

Drage cure hvala na podrsci puno! 

Lijepo je vidjeti kad upalis forum sve vase postove ! A Ginger - tvoja lijepa vijest me mnogo usrecila zaista, pokusavala sam da nadjem ima li ko ikakvo iskustvo sa punkcijom folikula 16 mm i tvoj sincic mi je popravio ovaj dan i odagnao strahove i dileme koje sam imala...
Bilo je sto je bilo sad sa mnom, bila sam pisala i Dr Radoncicu za konsultaciju da li jos nesto trebam podpomoci protokol poslije transfera (aspirin,andol itd itd vidila sam da su neke cure pile i takve stvari na ovim forumima) proslijedjujem Vam njegov odgovor koji u zadnjoj recenici ima smisla:

"U principu ste dobili sve što Vam treba za održavanje trudnoće ukoliko do iste dodje

Sve ostalo je ili slabije dokazano ili nema puno smisla

Sad u biti sve realno ovisi o kvaliteti zametaka, odnosno po njegovoj genetskom ustrojstvu, odnsono sposobnosti da se odrćži, implantira i nastavi s razvojem

Nažalost tu ništa ne možemo učiniti i to je ostao glavni hendikep u ovom poslu


Puno pozdrava,

E.R"

Tako idem dalje, sada moram odluciti (mada se vrtim u krug sa razmisljanjima) da li sebi dopustiti jos jednom sa vlastitom stanicom i ovaj stres ili odmah presijeci i odustati od toga i startati sa doniranom..odluka je teska i ne moze se na precac, ekonomski faktor je takodje prisutan, neka se ovo malo smiri u meni pa plan za dalje kontacu od sutra. MOjca dobar input mi je iskustvo tvoje prijateljice...hvala opet!

Za sada, mislim da trebam uraditi hitnu detoksikaciju organizma (ako imate bilo kakav link ili temu na ovom forumu glede toga bila bih vrlo zahvalna) od hemije, lijekova na kraju krajeva i svih vrsta suplemenata...to je zasad prvi plan.

Svim kojima su u postupku ili se spremaju puno srece od mene!

----------


## zadnjivoz

Bubekica i ja sam tako nekako razmisljala..pa valjda i doktori znaju sta rade, nije sve samo novac, ipak su me u CIto nagovarali na odustajanje i doniranu od pocetka...sjecam se da kad je biolog referisao Dr Sparcu embrij, rekao je jedan folikul, jedna jajna celija ali se oplodila, ziv embrij, 8stanicni, Sparac pita koja ocjena ona kaze 3.
Pretpostavljam da je ta trojka znacila kvalitet sta znam..

----------


## Kadauna

zadnjivoz  :Love:  sad dalje odlučivati i planirate kako i gdje dalje. 

ocjena 3 je rekao Romac? za taj embrij? zanimljivo, baš me zanima koji oni grading embrija imaju!?

----------


## boogie woogie

> Ovo mi je bas natezanje maka na konac. Nisu zrele, ali su skoro zrele, imaju duplo slabiji fertilizacijski potencijal, ali koliko citam razvoj embrija se ne razlikuje ako do olodnje dodje.
> Znaci ako je njoj transferiran 8stan embrij, nije bitno sto je oocita dobivena iz folikula velicine 16mm.


*Bubekica*, znas zasto je natezanje maka na konac? Jer par vas dominatrixica ovog foruma vjecito mora poklopiti komentar nas koji ne pripadamo krugu istih. Da li je ovaj forum vase privatno okupljaliste? 

I kako si rekla, necu se natezat dalje, stanicna biologija nije matematika, i ovakva povrsna objasnjenja koja ti dajes su, kako je ono rekla jedna druga kolegica dominatrix .... a to necu citirat. Osim toga svatko ima pravo iznijet svoje misljenje, svi mi ovdje imamo hrpu iskustva i znanja vezanih za IVF, ne treba se nikoga pritom omalovazavat.

----------


## bubekica

Ne razmijem te ni najmanje.

----------


## sushi

zadnjivoz, došla sam ti samo poželjeti sreću za dalje
što god odlučili, vjerujem da ćeš na svim temama dobiti korisne informacije i podršku... možda baš pogotovo kad se mišljenja razilaze, ja sam onaj dosadni pobornik diskusije  :Smile: 

da je priroda baš uvijek na našoj strani - ne bih se kladila, ali takav scenarij želim svakome od nas ovdje, uz malu pomoć znanosti i sreće. pozdrav svima u klubu

----------


## Kadauna

> *Bubekica*, znas zasto je natezanje maka na konac? Jer par vas dominatrixica ovog foruma vjecito mora poklopiti komentar nas koji ne pripadamo krugu istih. Da li je ovaj forum vase privatno okupljaliste? 
> 
> I kako si rekla, necu se natezat dalje, stanicna biologija nije matematika, i ovakva povrsna objasnjenja koja ti dajes su, kako je ono rekla jedna druga kolegica dominatrix .... a to necu citirat. Osim toga svatko ima pravo iznijet svoje misljenje, svi mi ovdje imamo hrpu iskustva i znanja vezanih za IVF, ne treba se nikoga pritom omalovazavat.


pomalo boogie woogie, nema potrebe za ovakvim reakcijama..... koliko ja ovdje čitam prva si napisala da misliš da folikul od 16 mm nije ionako imao nikakve šanse i da su ga punktirali zarade radi u Citu ....., da bi ti Ginger rekla da njezina 6-godišnja kćerka upravo jeste rezultat postupka s  folikulom od 16mm, u međuvremenu su ti druge cure također rekle što misle o tome - i onda kokošinjac. Možda ponekad samo treba reći  - misha mu.....- eto nisam bila u pravu! Nema potrebe bojim se za ovakvim uletima i reakcijama.

@zadnjivoz, nemoj nam pobjeći zbog ovoga  :škartoc: 


I ja sam jednom sebi dala umjesto gonala - štopericu, ustvari ja snena ležala u krevetu - muž mi je to dao, nije vidio u frižideru razliku - uzeo je kako sam mu ja rekla - bijelu kutiju  :Sad:  ja skužila kad sam bacala taj dan kasnije nešto u kantu za smeće da mi se smiješi kutija ovitrella iz kante za smeće i mrak mi pao na oči.....  :Sad:   uglavnom niije bilo pomoći, moji folikuli bili na 10-12 mm i to ih je bila hrpa, ali smo morali prekinuti taj postupak - jedina mogućnost tad je bila IVM što se nitko nije usudio raditi.... kako bilo, nije 10-12 mm očito isto kao 16mm i na koncu - nismo svi isti....

----------


## glacova

http://www.index.hr/mame/clanak/rodi...ja/782909.aspx

----------


## Sadie

Sviđa mi se.  :Yes: 
Mi smo zaključili da dugujemo djeci što duže biti uz njih i pazimo na zdravlje, krećemo se, pazimo što papamo i sl. - sve da izbjegnemo boleštine (koliko možemo utjecati na to). Mislim da i to ima veze kod starijih roditelja, bar nekih.
Tužno je kad kad u braku jedno umre, a ono drugo je samo. Žene uglavnom duže žive, pa je nama još dodatna prednost što je mm mlađi pa su nam veće šanse da potrefimo "otić" u kraćem vremenskom razmaku.  :Love:

----------


## amazonka

Primijećujem da se opet počelo skretati na ovom topicu u neke druge rasprave, a onda on, na žalost, gubi smisao. To nam nikako nije namjera.

Ubuduće će svako dizanje tenzija na istu prežvakanu temu biti sankcionirano kartonom.
Hvala na razumijevanju.

.

----------


## hulija

Hvala vama cure dajete mi puno nade ja se brinem oko toga sto sad punim 30 god I dali cu moci imat decu imala sam dvaicsi postupka prvi je zavrsio sa blighted ovum drugI sa biohemiska trudnoca a sada je bio sve ok nikakav problem nismo imali pre je bio los spermogram popravili smo ga posleja sam imala hipotireoza I hiperprolaktinemija I to smo sredili I neznam vec sta sad zasto mi se ovo desava

----------


## Inesz

Hulija,

neka vam sljedeći postupak bude sretan.

Mlada si cura, jesu li ti amh i fsh dobri?

----------


## hulija

Da sve je u redu sada treba da ispitam zasto dolazi do gubljnje trudnoce. aLi cekam da mi dojde ciklus I treba da se javim mog mpovec sta dalje treba da ispitam amh nisam ispitala I nitko mi nije rekao so ogled na to da odlicno reagujem na terapijom

----------


## hulija

Borim se sa sterilitetom vec10 godinI muka mi je vec od bolnici lekari od sve

----------


## tetadoktor

Hulija, jesi li radila imunološke pretrage i na trombofiliju?

----------


## hulija

Ne nisam to uradila doktorI nisu mi rekli ovih nasih makedonskI lekari nista neznaju sve sama treba da trazim poima nemaju

----------


## hulija

Sada su samo po et dali fraksiparin I aspirin na 4 dana I tolko sta ako imam trombofilija kako se to leci

----------


## tetadoktor

na ovom linku imaš sve

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83202-I...1ke-pretrage-2

----------


## hulija

Imam ispitano samo la ddimeri I afa I hemostaza I drugo nisto nikakvih faktori ama bas nista ama sada kada cu da odem kod mog Dr lazarevski u sistinI pukao mi je film vec ima sve da da da ispitam o vih nasih tu ineteresuje gi samo pare I nista drugo I u drzavno zdrastvo nije nista bolje

----------


## mare41

Hulija, i da imas trombofiliju daju ti fraxiparin koji se inace daje za trombofiliju

----------


## hulija

> Hulija, i da imas trombofiliju daju ti fraxiparin koji se inace daje za trombofiliju


ne dali su mi fraksiparin za zastitu oti moja majka ima trombozu i to najmanja doza 0,3

----------


## orange80

Već dugo vas skicam. Nisam se htjela javiti jer vam po godinama još ne pripadam,
ali opet iz povišeni FSH, možda i da.

Moje pitanje je: da li su se kojoj od vas stimulacije odrazile na imunitet.

Ja sam naime na hanumicinom protokolu + još neki suplementi već pola godine,
a stimulirana sam femarama.

Ono sto mi se je u zadnjih 2,5 mjeseca desilo je potpuno srozavanje imuniteta,
Viroze, infekcije, temperatura, gotovo bez prestanka, u zadnjih mjesec dana bez prestanka.

Je li neka od vas naišla na podatak da "manipulacija estrogenom" može tako srušiti imunitet?

----------


## sushi

orange, nisam naišla na nikakav sličan podatak na netu, a i čini mi se da nitko ovdje nije prijavio iskustvo tog tipa...možda ti se slučajno poklopilo sve. nadam se da će ti netko s dužim stažem protokola odgovoriti

ne znam na što misliš pod "manipulacijom estrogenom", tvoj povišen fsh ti isto manipulira njime, povezano je sve...

----------


## sabu

Pozdrav cure,
pošto ja punim 40tu za 2 mj.a odlučili smo u 1mj.ponovo u postupak pa se eto tu prijavljujem..
razmišljamo čak i privat.iako smo tek 2 postupka ispucali preko hzzo.
zanimaju me vaši savjeti i iskustva,koja terapija je bolja za nas sa slabijom rezervom(kod mene 4 men.dnevno a 3 js nije baš neki uspjeh)
jedan priv.mpo dr.veli da je trebalo smanjivat dozu,znači samo ih hranit do kraja.usporedio je to kao da fiću forsiraš da ide 200 na sat.
zato me zanimaju vaše iskustva stim.jer ovo je bilo mučenje jajnika..
ako smijete koga bi priv.preporučile?jer na vv mi se ne sviđa što ne rade nedj.punkcije a u mpo je dobar tajming jako bitan.petrova mi se ne sviđa što nema uzv prije stim.a kod nas su i te ciste česta pojava,pa te njihove liste čekanja..
svaka vaša sugestija dobro došla

----------


## FAnaS

Sabu, pogledaj si temu Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama, tamo su cure komentirale i prenijele svoja iskustva, nekoliko je klinika koje su ajmo reći na vrhu, Betaplus, dr.Radoncic, Cito u Splitu... Meni osobno je IVF centar tj. dr.Lucinger, mpo stručnjak s velikim iskustvom, znanjem, predan svome poslu, topao s pacijentima, plus ima u svom timu i vrhunskog biologa, mr.Lanu Krile. Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

sabu

ja bih obavila konzultacije kod nekoliko privatnika i odlučila se kod kojeg ići.

nije važno što imate još pravo na postupke prekko hzzo-a, odite privatniku.

u 2 godine ste napravili samo 2 postupka? jesi ponavljala nalaze? kakvi su ti sada amh i fsh?

----------


## sabu

FAnas hvala,on i je napravio onu usporedbu.malo mi čudan njegov sistem ali sam imala onaj osjećaj da sam u dobrim rukama,dok dr.J.njene postupke preispitujem

----------


## sabu

Da Inesz,prvi put aih i dr.put IVF bez oplodnje.trebali smo u 12 prošle god.ali su nas odbili zbog praznika,a i nemam baš neki dojam da su pristupačni.mada mi je dr.J skroz ok.i imala je dobre namjere ali mislim da joj fali samopouzdanja u poslu...
tako da mi nakon toga baš i nismo imali volje,tek sad osjećam da sam spremna za dalje...

----------


## FAnaS

Sabu, ja sam bila u jednom postupku kod njega i kao što kažeš, imala sam nevjerojatan osjećaj sigurnosti i povjerenja. I postupak je bio dobitan. Ali ako ste u nedoumici, mozda nije loše otići na par konzultacija pa se odlučiti.

----------


## Inesz

Lučinger je dobar izbor, dobar izbor je  BetaPlus i dr Radončić... ne gubi vrijeme po državnim bolnicama. jesi ponavljala nalaze?

Sabu, u akciju kod privatnika i sretno~~~~

----------


## sushi

> Lučinger je dobar izbor, dobar izbor je  BetaPlus i dr Radončić... ne gubi vrijeme po državnim bolnicama. jesi ponavljala nalaze?
> 
> Sabu, u akciju kod privatnika i sretno~~~~


X

sabu, možda će ti i ova tema biti zanimljiva http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67687-N...koli-rezultati
sretno!

----------


## sabu

nisam ponavljala nalaze,beta + mi se čini dobra,ali lokacija mi ne paše jer treba sve uskladit,posao,fklm,i sve što ide uz to...

----------


## amazonka

Sabu, što se ostalih državnih bolnica tiče, situacija tamo nije dobra. Previše se čeka, a na lijekovima štedi.
Ako ti financije dopuštaju na nekoliko konzultacija, a ako si imala osjećaj da si u dobrim rukama-i to je dobar izbor!
U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## sabu

Cure hvala za preporuke i vibre,

Argente,nije baš da su nam fin.mogućnosti neograničene..
ali sam u toj fazi da bih radije sama plaćala postupak nego išla mukte,a u startu već sumnjala,što nikako ne može dobro rezultirati.

----------


## Mojca

sabu, ja sam pred 4 godine bila u tvojoj situaciji i obišla nekoliko privatnih klinika, izabrala jednu... 
Bila sam svjesna da nema vremena za gubljenje i da moram učiniti sve da znam da sam napravila maksimum. 
Sam postupak košta dosta tisuća kuna, još koja vise koliko ćeš platiti konzultacije na više mjesta neće napraviti dramatičnu razliku, a saznati ćeš puno, jer jedan dr više pažnje obraća na jedan segment u dijagnostici... Drugi na nešto drugo... Važan je i sjajan biolog i dobar lab. 
Sretno!

----------


## sabu

Mojca,znam da sve to puno košta,i da vremena baš nema.
dr.L mi je rekao da moja horm.slika ne odgovara stvarnom stanju,što nije baš lako prihvatit..
hrpu love smo dali na priv.flkm.gdje su dr.hvalili moje hormone i "lijepe folikule"a zapravo se uopće ne kuže problematiku.
sad krećemo u potragu za dobrim mpo timom!

----------


## Konfuzija

Evo da vam se malo pohvalim avatarom...  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Konfuzija, avatar ti je če, če :Smile: 

A ja još čekam m...i kao da nije više baš tako točna :štrika:

----------


## tetadoktor

Konfuzija presladak ti avatar  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Rastop... Ne znam da li mi je sladja fotka ili opis u potpisu.  :Heart: 

Amazonka, hebemu, pa di je sad nasao zezati.  :Sad:

----------


## tetadoktor

naprijed naši  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube

Konfuzija, krasna ti je Buhtlica, preslatka  :Zaljubljen: 

prisjetim se često naših mpo strategija pa me tvoj avatar baš veseli... :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> Evo da vam se malo pohvalim avatarom...


Princezica je preslatka!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Konfuzija

Hvala, hvala, tete...  :Heart: 
*Ljube*, draga, pišem ti mail već ne znam koliko dugo...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dodirko

Samo pozdrav...

Vidim ima novih žena, neke od prije se više ne javljaju. Nadam se da su rodile.

Pusa svima.

----------


## Mojca

Dodirko draga, često te se sjetim. Lijepo te vidjeti.  :Heart:

----------


## jo1974

I mi bi se pohvalili eto i nas u avataru,konfuzija buhtlica je mljac   :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo da se onda i mi pohvalimo avatarom...bebac je predobar  :Smile: 

pozdrav svima i sto vise slatkih avatara :Wink:

----------


## polina

Drage cure, ja sam nova na forumu
Imam 42 god.mm 40.upoznali smo se lani, nismo se odmah pazili, ali nista se nije dogodilo.vadila sam hormone, imam nizak amh 2.7.Spermiogram nam je dobar.bila sam 2 mjeseca na klomifenima, ali nista, uPetrovoj kod dr.Kasuma koji mi je sad rekao da idemo na in vitro.postupak placam i u drzavnoj bolnici tako da idem kod Dr.Lucingera u srijedu na konzultacije..Na klomifene sam reagirala dobro, ali nista se nije desilo.bila sam na uzv u Petrovoj samo 10 dc, onda sam pratila ovulaciju lh trakicama al nista, nisu bile pozitivne.imate li neki savjet za mene, kakav je dr.L? Citam da ga svi hvale, bojim se da ce reci da je prekasno. Pratim vas vec neko vrijeme i zelim svima srecu, da se svima ostvari san.

----------


## amazonka

Polina, drago mi je da si se priključila našem klubu. Vjerojatno si shvatila da ovdje ima raznih priča, i sretnih i nesretnih, svjesna kao i sve mi u tim godinama, da priroda ipak čini svoje, ali i da ne treba olako odustati. Naravno da u cijeloj toj priči treba biti i realan.
Dr. L. iako nisam njegova pacijentica, ali sudeći prema iskustvima mnogih dobar izbor. Poslušaj ga svakako i sretno!!!

Samo me zanima jesi li "klomifenski" u Petrovoj plaćala ili si još imala pravo tada na postupke preko HZZO-a?

----------


## polina

Draga Amazonka, nisam placala klomifensku stimulaciju.sad dalje bih placala punu stimulaciju.hvala na odgovoru, jasno mi je da priroda cini svoje.ici cu kod lucingera na ko nzultacije pa cu vidjeti sto on kaze, ima li sanse...citam puno prica s foruma i tuzna sam zbog ljudi koji se bore vec godinama. Ja sam eto kasno upoznala muza...tako se slozilo u zivotu.hvala i svima srecu☺

----------


## amazonka

I naravno, nisam mislila te obeshrabriti. Dapače, želim ti puno, puno sreće i svakako nam javi ishod konzultacija.

----------


## Inesz

Polina, zašto ti umjesto klomifenskog postupka nisu dali punu stimulaciju? Ovako ispada da su uz klomifenskog postupke čekali da napuniš 42., i eto sad ti nude plaćanje stimuliranog postupka 15 000 kn. Čini se kao vrlo ne fer ponašanje prema tebi.
 :Sad:  
Lučinger je vrhunski strucnjak, embriologinja Krile koja radi s njim isto tako. Zato, ako plaćaš, idi  ka privatnicima, ne u bolnicu.

----------


## polina

Inesz, imala sam 42 tek pune tako da mislim da je dr.htio prvo pokusati s klomifenima, ne vjerujem da ima dr. Razlog. Javit cu kako je proslo kod lucingera, hvala vam cure na podrsci@

----------


## Inesz

Polina, sretno na konzultacijama i postupku  :Smile: 

U brzini sam čitala i pisala, pa možda nisam dobro shvatila:
-jesi li u Petrovu došla prije ili nakon 42. rođenana?

-jesi li sa klomifenom imala ciljane spolne odnose-ultrazvučno praćenje rasta folikula (folikulometrije), davanje injekcije za završno sazrijevanje folikula ("štoperica) i onda ciljani spolni odnosi

ili

-si uz klomifen išla u postupak medicinski potpomognute oplodnje-ultrazvučno praćenje rasta folikula, primanje štoperice, zatim aspiraciju (tzv punkciju) jajnih/jajne stanice, pa nakon toga izvantjelesna oplodnja u labosu?

----------


## ina33

Polina, 42 godine su totalna panika... i po meni, odi kod privatnika čim prije na punokrvni IVF, ako si to možeš priuštiti, to je već rubna dobna granica za uspjeh u IVF-u, i ako misliš ozbiljno pokušati u IVF-u, vrijeme da se radi je sad ili nikad. Bojim se da je razlog doktora da te stavlja na klomifene isključivo logistički (nema budžeta), a nimalo medicinski. S 42 godine si već na rubu svega, i moraš se brzo "osvijestiti" i nagaziti gas. Iako je već sama ta dob upitna da li da se ide u IVF ili ne (kvaliteta jajnih stanica opada) s obzirom da je to značajno ulaganje. Ali, ako želiš stvarno pokušati s potpomognutom, now is the time. Sretno!

----------


## polina

Ina, totalno me jest uhvatila panika, nemam dr.rijeci.Nisam bila svjesna dok sam bila sama da vrijeme tako leti, a nisam imala prilike ranije
Sto ti je zivot! Javit cu se kad budem znala cijelu situaciju.hvala na podrsci drage cure!!!

----------


## polina

Ines samo sam pila klomifene bez stoperice.pogledao me dr samo 10 dc i rekao da sam dobrp reagirala, da imam ciljane odnose, da pratim o s lh trakicama.nisam uspjela nista! Imala sam osjecaj da mu se ne da pratiti uzv? Zazelio mi je srecu, bio je fin, a ja nisam bila prije u tome tako da ne znam je li moglo drukcije.bojim se.idem u sri lucingeru pa ce me pogledat.imam nalaze, uzdam se u srecu, cudo, sansu...hvala ti na podrsci.
Samo placem danima..sve znas

----------


## orange80

> Ina, totalno me jest uhvatila panika, nemam dr.rijeci.Nisam bila svjesna dok sam bila sama da vrijeme tako leti, a nisam imala prilike ranije
> Sto ti je zivot! Javit cu se kad budem znala cijelu situaciju.hvala na podrsci drage cure!!!


Bez panike polina.
Kod Lucingera ces biti u pravim rukama.
On stvarno ima puno iskustva i sa starijim "kokama" od tebe.
Ukoliko ti hormonalni status nije los, nikako nije prekasno!
ta granica od 42 godine do koje je kao "isplativo" raditi ivf je statisticka i ekonomska tj. Ima zena koje vec sa 35 nemaju kvalitetnih jajnih stanica i onih koje ih imaju sa 45.
Zelim ti da imas srece i spadas u ovu drugu skupinu.
sretno!

----------


## ina33

Slažem se s orange, s tim da statistika nije statistika bez veze... hoću reći da nije "samo" statistika, statistika je iz nekog razloga. Of kors, uvijek se nađe sretnica/nesretnica s obje strane (perimenopauza u 35.-toj, superplodna u 42.-goj), ali ovo je većinski prosjek. Ciljani odnosi u 42.-drugoj s klomifenom su, bojim se, objektivno - samo neki placebo, da ti ponudi nešto dok čekaš jer budžeta nema. I, ako misliš ozbiljno, to ti treba netko jasno reći, ako ti želi zapravo pomoći. Tvoj prozor za djelovanje (vremenski) je jako malen. Sretno kod Lučija, on je OK, privatnici su, bojim se, (jedini) izbor za tako kasnu dob, osim ako nemaš super dobar odnos i tretman u nekoj bolnici.

----------


## ina33

Također, s obzirom da sam te "gurnula" kod privatnika, prije ulaganja resursa (prije svega emotivnih, a onda  financijskih) raspitaj se koliki je postotak uspješnosti (živorođene djece) u npr. 4 IVF-a u dobi od 42 godine (pitaj tog privatnika). Želim ti da ti budeš jedna od onih koji su inspiracija ovog topica i koje su uspjele!

----------


## ljube

polina, sretno u srijedu na konzultacijama! 

ina33, lijepo te je opet ovdje čitati, falila si  :Smile: 

curke s krasnim avatarima, čestitke!

----------


## polina

Hvala drage cure na podrsci! Javit cu vam se nakon k.pozdrav svima!

----------


## orange80

> Također, s obzirom da sam te "gurnula" kod privatnika, prije ulaganja resursa (prije svega emotivnih, a onda  financijskih) raspitaj se koliki je postotak uspješnosti (živorođene djece) u npr. 4 IVF-a u dobi od 42 godine (pitaj tog privatnika). Želim ti da ti budeš jedna od onih koji su inspiracija ovog topica i koje su uspjele!


Tesko da ce dobiti takav podatak ( jer ce joj reci da 42 nije = 42 kod dvije razlicite zene itd) ali sam sigurna da ce joj Lucinger kao i ostali renomirani privatni mpo-ovci realno reci kakve su joj sanse s obzirom na njenu specificnu sliku.
Bila sam kod skoro svih i stvarno kod ni jednog nisam stekla dojam da "kalkuliraju" i navlace pacijentice mada su privatnici, a ja hiperosjetljiva na to.

----------


## ina33

> Tesko da ce dobiti takav podatak ( jer ce joj reci da 42 nije = 42 kod dvije razlicite zene itd) ali sam sigurna da ce joj Lucinger kao i ostali renomirani privatni mpo-ovci realno reci kakve su joj sanse s obzirom na njenu specificnu sliku.
> Bila sam kod skoro svih i stvarno kod ni jednog nisam stekla dojam da "kalkuliraju" i navlace pacijentice mada su privatnici, a ja hiperosjetljiva na to.


Moguće da je to točno, ali na iskreno pitanje dođe iskren odgovor, to je moje iskustvo i s HRV MPO-ovcima, iako se to, istina, kod većine mora čupati jer ne vole razgovarat hladnoglavo, o statistici (ne vole ni žene na forumu, ali što sad, nema sreće od zabijanja glave u pijesak, po meni).. ne znam je li ih struka pokvarila (ionako su u biznisu koji je against the odds plus vide svakakvih slučajeva pa to (psihički) utječe na njih... mislim, kako doživjeti čovjeka koji kaže ajde ipak ponovi betu  na betu 6 14 dana nakon transfera, osim ako ne misli da je neka patologija) ili je to kulturološki utjecaj (nesklonost ljudi da idu alternativnim putem ili da stanu prije muka Tantalovih). 

Ja sam nače veliki fan privatnika, i ziher sam da neki (inclusive Luči) ne navlače pacijentice. Ali, smatram da su HRV MPO-ovci en general (osim rijetkih izinimki...) neskloni izravno komunicirati i "ubijati nadu". Zato jer se u Hrvatskoj tako otvoreno ne komunicira nigdje. Mislim... trebalo je proći vremena da uopće forum ne sazre dotle da se može o tome izravno reći tu, a da ne krene paljba tko si ti ubijat nadu, i sve će biti majke, samo vjerujte itd. Onaj tko to izravno kaže, ima velike šanse da završi na pacijentskom trnu neoodbravanja.

Velika je to razlika sa Slovencima, kulturološki je drugačije, komunicira se izravno - šanse, kako ih mi procjenjujemo, su te i te pa vidi hoćeš li pokušati ili ne. Na ženi i paru je da odluči hoće li ići tim putem ili ne.

A neš' ti kunsta pak naići na podatke - za prosječne žene. Evo sa slovenske klinike u Mariboru - postotak živorođene djece po dobi niže. Koja je, btw, state of the art u IVF-u, još uvijek, zato jer nisu solisti (jedan dr, jedan biolog), jer je to jedna moćna mašina (ali, koja, npr. nije isplativa populaciji 42+ koju bi tamo uglavnom otpilili tj. savjetovali donaciju jer da se ne isplati toliko čekat kod njih i vrtit cijeli postupak za male šanse). Za tu populaciju su naši bolji jer mogu customizirat, po meni (ako je žena onako... statistički prosječna, a ne puca od ludog potencijala). I vjerojatno odgovaraju iz populacije 40+ one koje procjenuju da nema baš nikakve šanse, znači, ja očekujem da je ovaj postotak već malo smanjen. Ukratko, uspješnost postupka za dob 40% (živorođeno dijete) je 10%. S time da se u visokim godinama uspješnost ne zbraja, pa ne možete računati, aha, ali onda 4 postupka znači 40%.

http://www.ukc-mb.si/ivf/zunajtelesn...ost-postopkov/

Opet... svatko tko se u to upušta treba razmotrit sve... da ga ne "pojede" MPO (energetski, novčano, i svekoliko-resursno), a možda bi imao snage i za nešto drugo npr.

----------


## ina33

Hoću reći nije statistika uspješnosti sad neka tajna i nepoznata struci, da bi se ljudi izvlačili i govorili u terminima svaka žena drugačija. Jest, svaka jest drugačija, ali postoji statistika...

----------


## ina33

Mislim... ono... ja znam otprilike postotak uspješnosti (prosječno), a neš ti mene.  A svaka godina iza 40 je dodatno opterećujuća.

----------


## Inesz

http://www.cdc.gov/art/pdf/2012-repo...ary-report.pdf

američki podaci za 2012. god

oko 5000  stimuliranih ciklusa sa vlastitim stanicama kod žena u dobi od 43-44 godine (svježi transfer, ne uključuje fet-ove)

postotak ciklusa koji je rezultirao živorođenim djetetom oko 4, 5%

----------


## ina33

Da, to bi bilo blize mom osjecaju kako sam sacala svoje sanse na zadnjem mariborskom ivf-u u mislim svojoj 42 (S mojim stanicama). Zato mislim da ne treba zabijat glavu u pijesak nego koliko se god moze racionalno odvagat konkretnu situaciju I alternative (znamo koje su al mislim da se ne smiju spominjat zbog pravila foruma). I zapitat se kojim putem ici za maksimizirat svoje sanse da za godinudvije iz price izadjem s nekim djetetom.

----------


## ina33

I pogledat u sebe i vidit za sto covjek ima snage i sto mu je bitno. Sasvim je legitimno odlucit zelim pokusat u 42 s vlastitim stanicama zbog svog emotivnog mira al bit svjestan sto to statisticki znaci.

----------


## Inesz

Ina,

na što misliš kad pišeš da se alternative postupku sa vlastitim stanicama ne smiju spominjati radi pravila foruma?

Pisanje o ostvarivanju roditeljstva doniranim spolnim stanicama ili posvojenjem nije protivno pravilima, jednako tako ni pisanje o životu bez djece.

Posve su drugi uzroci nepisanja o npr. donacijama ili životu bez djece. Vjerujem da se o donacijama  baš i ne progovara  na forumu, na žalost rijetko i u liječničkim ordinacijama, radi toga jer se radi o jednoj od snažnijih tabu tema.

...

----------


## ina33

Na podforum nize.

----------


## polina

Evo drage cure ja se vratila od Lucingera.gledao me na uzv i mozda vidio i 1 cistu koju nitko nije dosad vidio.moram napravit sve dodatne nalaze za ivf i moj mm. zvat ga 1 dc da me pogleda 3 dc.uglavnom, rekao je da moj amh i nije nista mali s obzirom da imam 42 godine.vise ga muci fsh 13.misli da idemo na ivf, realno mi je rekao da je postotak sretnog zavrsetka ( tu misli na zdravo rodjeno dijete) u mojim godinama nizak, da je imao 1 pacijenticu od 45g. koja je rodila.nije puno pricao, stalno je netko ulazio.platila sam uzv i pregled 500 kn.rekao je da ce vidjeti koliku stimulaciju ce mi dati,s obzirom na godine sigurno necu reagirati kao mlada zenska. Izvadit cemo sve nalaze pa idemo u akciju, mozda inseminacijj ili ivf.nije jos odlucio ni rekao tocno. naravno da je rekao da je postotak uspjesnosti kod njega u zena nakon 40-te 10-20 posto i da budem toga svjesna.itekako jesam, ali cu pokusati sve da budem mirna.tako mi je pao grah, prekasno sam upoznala svog dragog.u mene sve kasno, nisam ganjala karijeru.tako je ispalo...uf uf uf!Smirila sam se ovih dana, idem brzo raditi ove korake pa cemo vidjeti. Rekao je da vidi 4 folikula, da razumije da je ovulaciju (ako je ima) tesko uhvatiti, pitao me je li netko vec vidio mozebitnu cistu, ja rekla nije.malo pisem kaoticno, s moba. To je sve, for now.iako su statistike takve kakve jesu, ja se nadam cudu..za sad me drzi .optimizam i osmijeh! Vidjet cemo. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Mojca

Četiri folikula zvuče dobro  :Very Happy:  
A cisti ima više vrsta. Možda ova tvoja ode sama... ja sam imala jednu koja je dva mjeseca gnjavila i otišla s menzesom. 
Sretno!

----------


## orange80

sretno u nastavaku polina!

samo jedna napomena: ja nebih nikako na tvome mjestu gubila vrijeme na inseminacije.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo drage cure ja se vratila od Lucingera.gledao me na uzv i mozda vidio i 1 cistu koju nitko nije dosad vidio.moram napravit sve dodatne nalaze za ivf i moj mm. zvat ga 1 dc da me pogleda 3 dc.uglavnom, rekao je da moj amh i nije nista mali s obzirom da imam 42 godine.vise ga muci fsh 13.misli da idemo na ivf, realno mi je rekao da je postotak sretnog zavrsetka ( tu misli na zdravo rodjeno dijete) u mojim godinama nizak, da je imao 1 pacijenticu od 45g. koja je rodila.nije puno pricao, stalno je netko ulazio.platila sam uzv i pregled 500 kn.rekao je da ce vidjeti koliku stimulaciju ce mi dati,s obzirom na godine sigurno necu reagirati kao mlada zenska. Izvadit cemo sve nalaze pa idemo u akciju, mozda inseminacijj ili ivf.nije jos odlucio ni rekao tocno. naravno da je rekao da je postotak uspjesnosti kod njega u zena nakon 40-te 10-20 posto i da budem toga svjesna.itekako jesam, ali cu pokusati sve da budem mirna.tako mi je pao grah, prekasno sam upoznala svog dragog.u mene sve kasno, nisam ganjala karijeru.tako je ispalo...uf uf uf!Smirila sam se ovih dana, idem brzo raditi ove korake pa cemo vidjeti. Rekao je da vidi 4 folikula, da razumije da je ovulaciju (ako je ima) tesko uhvatiti, pitao me je li netko vec vidio mozebitnu cistu, ja rekla nije.malo pisem kaoticno, s moba. To je sve, for now.iako su statistike takve kakve jesu, ja se nadam cudu..za sad me drzi .optimizam i osmijeh! Vidjet cemo. Pozdrav svima!


Draga polina zelim ti sve najbolje i sretno ~~~~~~~
Evo Mojca ti je sve napisala i meni to zvuci dobro.
Moj fsh je 17 ako ti ista to sad znaci sto sam ti napisala...al ti zelim dati maksimalnu potporu i zelim vam da uspijete  :Kiss:  

Ja osobno bih odma isla na ivf.

----------


## ljube

polina, kao što su cure napisale ivf je bolja opcija, prvenstveno da se vidi i ocijeni kvaliteta dobivenog (morfološki naravno)
brzo obavi tražene pretrage, javljaj nam se i sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Polina, je li Dr rekao 4 antralna folikula?

----------


## polina

Ines ne znam,  koliko se sjecam nije.al nisam sigurna, malo me trema bila ufatila
..cure hvala na podrsci!

----------


## ina33

Ma ne saljete valjda luci na inseminaciju? Nego drzavni? Luci je bio korektan...on the positive side jer 20 posto mi se cini previse a mozda si ga ti tako cula. Nalazi su ti u skladu s dobi, znaci nikakvo pozitivno ludilo al ni takvi da se ne moze probat nesto napravit, luci ti je dobar izbor. Sretno!

----------


## polina

Ina, da, Luci je rekao da ce vidjeti, mozda inseminaciju ali radije ivf, sve neodredjeno. Uglavnom, bit ce sto ima biti.nemam ni nalaz prohodnosti ni ostale nalaze koje trebam.rekao je da ce vidjeti sto cemo..naglasio mi je da budem svjesna postotaka koji su niski poslije 40.ja sam itekako svjesna ali zelim pokusati. Dr.je otkacen i duhovit, ali realan, nije obecavao nista.to mi je u redu. Mislite li da dr.opcenito nece reci, ma odustanite odmah, starijim zenama, da se to protivi njihovoj etici, ili sto? Mozda, ali vazno je i zenino mentalno i emocionalno zdravlje, svakoj koja zeli da zna da je pokusala. Neki su ljudi stvarno sretni po tom pitanju, a ja sam sad u ovome jer nije moglo drukcije. Bumo vidli. ☺

----------


## Inesz

Postotak uspješnosti 10-20% vrlo je visoko postavljen za opću populaciju žena iznad 40 godina. 

Dr može ženama iznad 40 koje imaju veći broj neuspjelih pokušaja ili nizak AMH savjetovati mpo postupak uz donaciju js. 

Ja na tvom mjestu ne bih gubila vrijeme na hsg i inseminacije. IVF, bih odmah.

----------


## orange80

polina,
ja mislim da ti je Luči rekao realno kako misli da je. Mogu reći da ga poznam i ne vjerujem da bi te zavlačio.

E sad zašto je spomenuo inseminaciju, to mi je upitnik. 
Čini mi se da dr-i po defaultu nude inseminaciju jer je to neka "normalna" propisana etapa između ciljanih odnosa prema IVF-u.

Ja sam bila na inseminacijama kod Lučingera, doduše sa dosta manje godina nego su tvoje i imala sam dojam da on
nekako voli probati te inseminacije što dulje, ono, dokle ide. 

Bilo bi dobro da ga direktno pitaš kako to da ti nudi inseminaciju, tj. koja je po njemu prednost da sada probate sa inseminacijama.
Uglavnom, konačna odluka je tvoja, jer ti plaćaš i tebi se žuri.

Mislim da sam negdje naišla na podatak da je uopće upitna opravdanost izvođenja inseminacija u dobi 38+ već
da su preporuke direktno ići na IVF.

----------


## polina

Mislim da ste u pravu, ja bih odmah na ivf, ne zelim se jos dodatno igrati.bila sam na klomifenima kako je dr.rekao da se malo poigramo onda idemo ozbiljno.ha, ha! Veselo, veselo. Ja cu tako njemu i reci, nemam 25g. ni vremena.uopce. uh uh! Nije mi uopce jasno zasto je spomenuo inseminaciju kad mi je i drzavni dr. rekao da s tim imamo manje sanse i da bi on odmah ivf. Tko ce znati.Najbolje mi je od svega da sam ja ovdje valjda najstarija, najmanje upucena u sve ovo, pa postavljam pitanja kao da sam pala s kruske. Trebala sam stavit sebi ime Kruska, haha.

----------


## ina33

Iskreno, osim ako ne misli da nemas sanse za ivf nego ono emotivna pitreba pa inseminacija daimss dojam eto probali smo...inace ne kuzim rezon. U knjizi nekoj engl o nepl sam nasla da je besmisleno ici na insem prekp 40-te. Mozds hoce malo vidit kako jajnici voze prije nego udjes u trosak ivf-a. Izravno ga pitaj. U svakom slucaju ne ulazi vise od 2-3 mjeseca prije pokusaja ivf-a. I ipak osvijesti da se odgovaranje od pokisaja osin kad je apsolutno jednoznacno brsmisleno protivno i njihovom business caseu pa mozda i to ima neki upliv
 Probala ins ili ne po meni ti osim u slucaju vise sile il trudnoce moras probat punokrvni ivf u roku od 2-3 mjeseca il se okani svega....i baci na ono sto ti dusu veseli. Po meni ti je toliki vremenski pritisak.

----------


## ina33

Al ako ti nudi ins kao utjesnu terapiju....onda ti je jeftinije zzat se s vitaminima i mineralima i pozitivnom mislju...ne moras gubit vrijeme pi cekaonama

----------


## polina

Ina, slazem se.tko ce svima uci u glavu, mozda uopce na kraju i nece raditi i ins, on je dosta zivahan, u speedu, stalno neko kuca, mislim da je on to samo spomenuo.ako misli da nema sanse nista, bolje bi bilo reci nego hopla evo pare i sl. ma pitat cu ga ja svakako sve kad donesem ove nalaze i dodjem na pregled 3 dc. Ici cemo na ivf odmah, ako se mene pita, a ako cemo se zavaravati, moze ins. a ne, ipak ne, mogu i doma raditi posao i nadat se cudu. Vjerujem da je dr.super, a sad, zasto je uopce to spomenuo, ne znam.Ali vjerujem mu, ne mislim da se pretvara i misli svoje, to nikako.

----------


## orange80

> *Mozds hoce malo vidit kako jajnici voze prije nego udjes u trosak ivf-a*. Izravno ga pitaj. U svakom slucaju ne ulazi vise od 2-3 mjeseca prije pokusaja ivf-a.
> 
> I ipak osvijesti da se odgovaranje od pokisaja osin kad je apsolutno jednoznacno brsmisleno protivno i njihovom business caseu pa mozda i to ima neki upliv


Možemo samo nagađati jer nismo bile tamo, a polina je uzbuđena i tko zna da li je sve 100% dobro čula,
ali znajući Lučija rekla bih da je ovo prvo.

a i nema tu neke mudrosti, zna se da šanse nisu bog zna kakve, a opet žena ima 42 (nema 47), nije u menopauzi, normalno
je da će probati...sve je to ionako lutrija, kao i za sve nas ostale.

----------


## amazonka

Polina, kod doktora si koji je realan. Luči je dobar izbor.  I moja je sugestija IVF. Ali koji god putem krenuli-sretno!!!

----------


## polina

Hvala na podrsci cure. Javit cu se dalje.sretno svima!

----------


## Kadauna

kako nam se 39+ raspisao  :Smile: )

Polina sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ja navijam za IVF s 4 folikula. 


a naša Tikica69 je rodila jučer sina - čestitam od  :Heart:  našoj lavici!

često se sjetim što je jedna davna forumašica napisala i to 03/2010 kad je tikica69 kakti odlučila odustati, za izlaznu strategiju: 



> Neće Tikica odustati, Tikica je LAV!


da se razumijemo, *ne zagovaramo NEodustajanje uopće*, ali tikica naša stvarno nije odustala i sama je napisala - nakon 10 godina borbe!

----------


## Kadauna

Lučinger stvarno glasi kao čovjek koji pošalje na donaciju kad je za to vrijeme? hm, ja svih ovih godina nisam stekla takav dojam!

----------


## ina33

Wow, pa fantastična vijest za tikicu, čestitam  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: !!!




> Lučinger stvarno glasi kao čovjek koji pošalje na donaciju kad je za to vrijeme? hm, ja svih ovih godina nisam stekla takav dojam!


Nisam niti ja, ali mislim da su u Hrvatskoj takvi rijetki opet iz razloga što se neizravno komunicira, rijetko tko razgovara u glavu, ono... tako je i tako, to pacijenti baš ne vole čuti, isto je moj dojam, a plus nije medicina 1+1=2 pa je tu neki međuprostor za neiskomunicirane tri točkice, pa nek pacijenti čitjau između redaka. Znači, u Hrvatskoj su takvi rijetki.... opet mislim iz kulturoloških razloga. Mislim da je jedino Radončić takav da će reći kad misli da je vrijeme, za druge ne znam zapravo.... valjda misle da žena nije u stanu presjeć' ako nije probala ne znam koliko ciklusa (ili je to pak moja racionalizacija).

----------


## ina33

Da pojasnim, ja branim stav da su žene LAVICE i kad odustanu. Sama ih znam takve, možda se i prepoznaju ako još navraćaju - za  mene su one isto lavice, snage treba za obje stvari.

----------


## polina

Tikice cestitam od srca! Predivna vijest!

----------


## orange80

> *a naša Tikica69 je rodila jučer sina - čestitam od  našoj lavici!*


Ajme! Super! Hvala da si javila!

Naišla sam bila na njenu priču (onaj tužniji dio), a nisam znala što je bilo dalje.

Nisam se mogla niti nadati takvom krasnom epilogu :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

:mama:  za tikicu69

----------


## sara38

Čestiam Tikici od srca!!! Prekrasne vijesti!  :pivo:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zadnjivoz

Vec sam se priej javljala malo ovde,iako sam mnoge dobre info dobijala kad naletim, uglavnom mislim da sam najstarija ovde,upravo napunila 45, imala jedan samo IVF Cito,8stanicni embrion iz prvog puta ali nije se implantirao..trenutno u drugoj poliklinici (ja veze nemam smijem li napisati kojoj'), sam tek krenula sa postupkom,oni su mi ukljucili puregon injekcije uz femaru zasad 5 dana (prije samo letrozol tbl) i u subotu idem na prvi UZ kad ce vidjeti situacija i promjena ili nastavak terapije..ako ne uspije sad,odluka je ici na doniranu u PFC vjerovatno koliko vidim tu Dr Lazarovsku najvise spominjete..dosta sam konfuzna, letim ovde sa teme na temu jer ne znam sta bih sad prije citala, zanima me da li iko je igdje napisao koliko je postotak uspjesnosti u Pragu i da li znaju moguce ostvarene trudnoce u 45 sa vlastitim uopste iz svog okruzenja? Jel konfuzno pitanje  :Smile: ? 
POzdrav svim curama!!!

----------


## ina33

Ako se dobro sjećam, femara i letrozol je jedno te isto (drugi proizvođač). Znam za ostvarene trudnoće u 45-toj (normalno plodne, nije prvo dijete, ali i spontano, i pacijenti koji su bezuspješno prolazili postupke liječenja neplodnosti i prvorotke). Zabilježeno je i da se to dogodi, za sve ima primjer, medicina nije 1+1=2, to je stvar šansi i vjerojatnosti. Za IVF s vlastitima u toj dobi teško ćeš znati jer ljudi baš ne pričaju o tome. Ovo za Prag pitaš za uspješnost s doniranim stanicama, jel' da?. To se sigurno zna, pitaj cure na topicu o donaciji ili o toj klinici. Sretno! Moj bi ti savjet bio da nemaš baš previše pokušaja u toj dobi s vlastitima... nego da probaš nešto drugo. Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87363-r...tikica-69-lt-3

----------


## Kadauna

ina33, dugo te nisam vidjela ovdje, baš te je lijepo čitati - meni si osobno jako falila  :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

Drage moje evo da se i ja malo priključim. Nakon svih ovih neuspjelih postupaka ja i MM odlučili smo se na postupak u PFC-u sa doniranim jajnim stanicama.
Jedini MPO liječnik koji mi je otvoreno rekao da mi treba donacija bio je dr.iz Ljubljane i to me potaknulo na razmišljanje.Nakon tog neuspjelog postupka krenula sam  u postupke u državnoj klinici jedan,drugi,treći i svaki neuspješni. Prilikom konzultacije nakon neuspjelih postupaka više puta sam tražila dr.za njegovo mišljenje o donaciji js i uvijek je odgovor bio isti "Ma šta će to vama, kakva donacija? Malo odmorite i krećemo ponovo...." I tako iz postupka u postupak. Meni osobno bi bilo puno draže da je dr.otvoreno sa mnom razgovarao o toj problematici i rekao svoje mišljenje, a na nama je da odlučimo jesu li nam ponuđene opcije prihvatljive ili ne.

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage moje evo da se i ja malo priključim. Nakon svih ovih neuspjelih postupaka ja i MM odlučili smo se na postupak u PFC-u sa doniranim jajnim stanicama.
> Jedini MPO liječnik koji mi je otvoreno rekao da mi treba donacija bio je dr.iz Ljubljane i to me potaknulo na razmišljanje.Nakon tog neuspjelog postupka krenula sam  u postupke u državnoj klinici jedan,drugi,treći i svaki neuspješni. Prilikom konzultacije nakon neuspjelih postupaka više puta sam tražila dr.za njegovo mišljenje o donaciji js i uvijek je odgovor bio isti "Ma šta će to vama, kakva donacija? Malo odmorite i krećemo ponovo...." I tako iz postupka u postupak. Meni osobno bi bilo puno draže da je dr.otvoreno sa mnom razgovarao o toj problematici i rekao svoje mišljenje, a na nama je da odlučimo jesu li nam ponuđene opcije prihvatljive ili ne.


hrki sretno....
Ako smijem pitati jel ne dobivas kvalitetne js ili sto je u pitanju? 
Imala si cak i fet!!
Vidim kod m pise sve ok.

Ova klinika gdje sam ja isla isto rade donaciju js.

----------


## nina977

Hrki, kod mene potpuno ista situacija,
do sada oko 15 stimulacija,preko 150 embrija , nikad došli do blastociste ili bilo kakvog kvalitetnog embrija a nitko od naših liječnika mi nije imao potrebu reći da to dalje nema smisla a kamoli predložiti donaciju js.Prije dvije god.u Pragu mi je dr L. kad je vidjela naše embrije a imali smo ih 10 ,odmah stresla u facu da sa takvim js teško da ću ostvarit trudnoću i predložila donaciju,ja sam plakala ali žena je samo bila brutalno iskrena..E onda sam se vratila našim liječnicima ponovno,koji su odmahivali rukom na spomen donacije a ja sam izgubila još 2 godine.Sad je i meni potpuno jasno da sa svojim stanicama sigurno neću ostvariti trudnoću i evo neki dan sam dogovorila termin za lipanj za donaciju u Pragu..
Ne znam zašto naši liječnici imaju taj problem da ti kažu situaciju iskreno u lice...Moj muž neki dan nakon još jednog neuspješnog postupka kaže :"Nisam ljut šta opet nije uspjelo već sam ljut što nam naši doktori cijelo vrijeme mažu oči "

----------


## bubekica

150 embrija?!?!

----------


## hrki

> hrki sretno....
> Ako smijem pitati jel ne dobivas kvalitetne js ili sto je u pitanju? 
> Imala si cak i fet!!
> Vidim kod m pise sve ok.
> 
> Ova klinika gdje sam ja isla isto rade donaciju js.


Da, prvi fet su bile 3 morule (nikad nisam imala blastociste). U zadnjem IVF-u zbog hipera embriji su se zamrzavali treći dan i od fet-a nisam puno očekivala.
Dobivala sam uvijek puno jajnih stanica loše kvalitete, spermiogram je super. Vjerujem da ćemo uspjeti u Pragu  :Yes:

----------


## antony34

Evo da se i ja javim sa svojom rjecju. Meni je mpo nakon treceg pokusajja rekao da ce mi najvjerojatnije uspijeti samo uz donaciju js. Kod nas sam ispucala 4 sti i 2 prirodnjaka sad cu jedan pokusaj u MB a nakon toga odlazimo svojim troskom za Prag. Znam da nemam velike sanse al vrjedi isprobati.

----------


## nina977

Bubekica,
da tu negdje..Petnaest IVF-a , u svakom između 9 - 14 js, oplodnja uvijek skoro 100% a kvaliteta embrija katastrofa, užasno jaka fragmentacija

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica,
> da tu negdje..Petnaest IVF-a , u svakom između 9 - 14 js, oplodnja uvijek skoro 100% a kvaliteta embrija katastrofa, užasno jaka fragmentacija


Bas zanimljivo... A sgram uredan ili?

----------


## nina977

Spermiogram ok.Nakon prve diobe stanica krene katastrofa sa fragmentacijom.Jedan biolog mi je rakao da kad nebi znao za moju situaciju da bi si bi  pomislio da mu se pokvario inkubator

----------


## Inesz

Nina, Hrki, sretno sa donacijom.
Antony,  je li vi isto idete Prag na donacijuvili sa vlastitim stanicama?

----------


## ina33

Vezano za komunikaciju, barem kad sam se ja motala u tim vodama, barem za Hrvatsku, upast ću sad u rodne predrasude i reći da su žene koje su tad bile aktualnije (stručnjakinje) su bile otvorenije i iskrenije od muških (ali nemaju puno srčeka od pacijenata... mislim, na svojoj koži sam isto osjetila da je nepopularno bit iskren, ljudi misle da si zlurad, zločest, baš perverzno se motaš okolo i iz zločestoće ubijaš nade imaš baš neku perverznu potrebu koje harmonizrajuće ženske teško shvaćaju baš ić kvarit veselje di je prevladavajuća kultura "sve je moguće ako jako želiš"). Mislim konkretno na Lanu od Lučingera biologicu čiju komunikaciju sam i ja tada teško prihvaćala (nije meni nešto posebno loše rekla, ali sam se iščuđavala na komentare rekla-kazala... a poslije sam je od milja zvala u sebi "Lana četri pištolja, kapa ti dolje") i mislim dr. Dmitrović da je onako.. u glavu (nemam osobni kontakt, nego rekla-kazala). Postoji i put prihvaćanja dijagnoze i sazrijevanje. 

Iskreno, kad to analiziram i gledam unazad, čini mi se da su žene iskrene prema drugim ženama... iz sućuti i neke solidarnosti, ne znam. Muški dr. ipak teže može zamislit kako je to... i možda im je to koji put i prednost, izvuć' maksimum iz nekog para, manje se možda uživljuje. Od muških su mi se kao iskreno dojmila dva, da će baš reć kako je. A, s druge strane, ako govorimo o privatnicima... oni dijelom nastupaju iz menadžerske pozicije svojih biznisa, dobro, sad i Dmitrović, ako dobro kužim. 

Vrlo je to sve skupa osobno, ali zaista postoji pomak u komunikaciji kod nas, Slovenci (muški, gdje god radili) mi se čine bitno izravniji i odmah kažu. Ali, možda je to i kulturološka razlika, kod nas je puno toga nezamislivo. Npr., evo topic praćenje IVF trudnoća. Mi smo svi u emocijama - dr-ovi će prije imat slike bebica, ali ne i statistike i formulare. Slovenci su biznis, a ne toliko slike bebica. 

A, vezano za donaciju, i kod nas vlada (a to se i u posvojenju osjeti) ona kultura "krv nije voda" koja je zapravo... ne znam reći lijepu riječ, možda predrasuda.

----------


## ina33

Referiram se na Kadaunin topic "prate li vaše MPO klinike u RH jeste li kući donijeli živorođenu bebu". Ovo što sam ja prošla je sistem - formular, upitnik, plaćena pošta itd. Ono što (čini se po odgovorima) kod nas živi nije sustav, nego emotivni odnos klinike s pacijentom (slike bebica, neki nesustavni upiti osoblja ako im se pacijent javi).

----------


## ina33

Ina-niz.

Evo... muška perspektiva, iz mojih očiju. Rekao meni jedan moj dr od mojih dragih dr-ova jer su mi svi bili dragi na svoj način, kao pa dođite probajmo prirodnjak, ono... što ima veze, što izgubit, "sport i glazba" (tad je radio državno, znači financijski interes nula, a ja pokušavala smućkat dijete br. 2, pa kao nije o glavu), Iz njegove perspektive sport i glazba, ono, probajmo, iz moje maksimalni udar na moju svakodnevicu - beskrajne folikulometrije, vozikanje s jednog dijela grada na drugi usred radnog vremena itd. Mislim... isplati li se... da li se meni taj udar na svoj život prolazit za nekih 5% šanse? Ja sam zaključila ne. To je računica koje, po meni, mora svatko bit svjestan i svatko je za sebe odgovara - da li mi se ili mi se ne da. Ali, trebaš je nekako znat... koliko su ti šanse. 

Svakom je potrebno nešto drugo, svatko ima drugu motivaciju (i motivacija "probala sam, nek su minimalne šanse, i za mene je to kraj, neću pokušavati na alternativan način do djeteta), drugi osjećaj toga što i koliko želi proći. 

Zato i jest pacijenta teško savjetovati, jer ima milijun rubnih slučajeva, i ne možeš se ugurat u glavu ljudi, ali otprilike se neka statistika ipak zna pa koga zanima, neka pita.

----------


## antony34

Inesz idemo doniranim js.

----------


## Inesz

> Evo da se i ja javim sa svojom rjecju. Meni je mpo nakon treceg pokusajja rekao da ce mi najvjerojatnije uspijeti samo uz donaciju js. Kod nas sam ispucala 4 sti i 2 prirodnjaka sad cu jedan pokusaj u MB a nakon toga odlazimo svojim troskom za Prag. Znam da nemam velike sanse al vrjedi isprobati.



pitala sam te je li u Prag idete na donaciju, jer sa donacijom imate prilično visoku šansu za trudnoću. donatroice su mlade, zdrave žene koje već imaju dijete/djecu. postotak uspješnosti kod donacije js je blizu 50%.

sretno!

----------


## antony34

Inesz da idemo po doniranu js. Meni je mpo rekao da imam s njima do 80 posto sanse da se dogodi trudnoca. Vidjet cemo. U svakom slucaju cu se javiti.

----------


## Kadauna

80% pa tko je to rekao?

----------


## ina33

To ti je previse, antony. Meni se cini da sam zapamtila da su sanse za implantaciju i sa savrsenim embrijima ono djir bas mladih zena negdje 40-50 posto po transferu.

----------


## bubekica

Razlika je 80% i do 80%. Tako je mogao reci i da je sansa do 100%.

----------


## ina33

I ako je donacija onda nemojte ici na vise od transfera 2 ako dr kaze da su dobri, visepl su rizicne. Ne znam ide li se s doniranima na transfer jednoga. S vlastitima u toj dobi moze i 3 embrija.

----------


## antony34

Bubi u pravu si do 80 posto je uspjesnost.

----------


## zadnjivoz

BUbekica hvala za link, ako sam dobro shvatila onda je Tikica69 godiste 69 jel? Medjutim na onom linku, cestitke su , ima li igdje da vidim gdje ona uspjela i kako jesu vlastite ili donirane? Ili vi znate? Malo sam nova na forumu pa se teze snalazim..Hvala vam!

----------


## anaea40

Dajem podršku svim iznad 40 u pokušajima da ostvare svoju želju za potomstvom. Ja sam uspjela u dobi 42 g i 3 mj. sa svojom jajnom stanicom u državnoj bolnici. Bila je puna stimulacija, 2 jajne stanice, 2 4 st. zametka. I uspjela sam. Iz mene je bilo dosta postupaka, želja je bila velika. Sad mi nije žao, sve se ružno zaboravi, ispuni te beskajna sreća i ljubav prema tom malom biću koje si toliko želio. Sretno !!!

----------


## anaea40

Čestitke Tikici 69!!

----------


## zadnjivoz

Cestitke i od mene i Tikici i Aneae40, kako je dobro cuti pozitivne price i u pravu si vjerujem da sve ovo brzo zaboravi ako se na kraju uspije vidjeti svoje djete....
ja sam jutros bila na kontroli, dr mi je nasao 4 folikula, kaze ovo je cudo u 45oj, drago mi je sto je to rekao, ali isto tako mozda bolje da nije jer odmah porastu nade...pokusacu ne misliti na tu izjavu..uglavnom, promijenio mi je terapiju, puregon se nastavlja, merional i cetrotide naredna dva dana znaci te tri injekcije u stomak, i onda u utorak ponovo na kontrolu, kaze da mogu sve tri u isto vrijeme, ali cetrotide iskljucivo izmedju 2 i 4 popodne..pojma nemam kako ste vi ako ste primali 3 odjednom? ...zasad su to vijesti kod mene...drzite i drzim svima fige!

----------


## Mojca

Zadnjivoz, kod koga si u postupku?

----------


## zadnjivoz

Prvi bila CITO-Sparac me vodio, beta negativna, ovaj sad sam u New LIfe -Sarajevo, doktor iz Turske..

----------


## Mojca

Držim fige, molim te javljaj kako napreduješ!

----------


## zadnjivoz

Da naravno javlljacu ako nista cisto informativno da znate kako je u 45im, tek utorak ujutro je kontrola pisem iza pregleda sta je bilo od ova 4 folikula...Hvala Mojca!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Da naravno javlljacu ako nista cisto informativno da znate kako je u 45im, tek utorak ujutro je kontrola pisem iza pregleda sta je bilo od ova 4 folikula...Hvala Mojca!!!


zadnjivoz sretno i samo hrabro dalje  :Wink:  
Ako sam dobro povezala jel si sama dajes terapiju i sve u trbuh ili??

----------


## LaraLana

Sad sam procitala da si na puregonu, merional i cetrotide.
Koliku dozu puregona i merionala uzimas?

----------


## linalena

ja sam rodila 11 dana prije 42-og rođendana i zadnjih dana mi se stalno mota po glavi da bi probala ponovo, ali mislim da mi većina doktora to ne bi savjetovala nakon svega.

----------


## zadnjivoz

LaraLana,koliko vidim merional 75mg, a cetrotide 0.25 mg ..ne dajem si sama terapiju,mogu kod njih u klinici naravno, ali sam se odlucila za pomoc prijatelja-medicinska sestra priajteljica pa mi ej blize tako..jeste vi (ako ste ovo primale) same sebi davale da ne ispadnem ja peka nisam uopste, puregon je lak to sama dajem..

----------


## zadnjivoz

Da, i jeste sve u trbuh, kaze u obliku slova U oko pupka da se prati.......

----------


## Mojca

Subkutano sve sama, intramuskularno ili prijateljica ili MD.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana,koliko vidim merional 75mg, a cetrotide 0.25 mg ..ne dajem si sama terapiju,mogu kod njih u klinici naravno, ali sam se odlucila za pomoc prijatelja-medicinska sestra priajteljica pa mi ej blize tako..jeste vi (ako ste ovo primale) same sebi davale da ne ispadnem ja peka nisam uopste, puregon je lak to sama dajem..


Ja sam si samo decapeptyl davala sama i s tim sam prestala kad sam dobila....sve ostalo su mi oni u klinici davali....cetrotide u trbuh a gonal i merional intramuskularno jer je bila velika doza i sve vise od 2 ml ne dozvoljavaju u trbuh jer bi bilo previse...
Ako ti prijateljica pomaze super...jer nismo svi isti da se mozemo bosti sami.

----------


## zadnjivoz

Evo da javim samo kao sto sam rekla sta je bilo na kontroli kod mene: Znaci 4 folikula se i dalje drze, jedan 19mm, dva po 14 mm, jedan 10 mm..sve na lijevom jajniku, na desnom nista. Produzena terapija Puregon 150ml, Merional 0,75, Cetrotide 0,25. Stoperica Coriomon (2 ampule koliko sam shvatila nisam sigurna) sutra navece u 22:30, u petak punkcija ujutro u 9:30....drzite fige! Veze nemam puno sad oko ovih omjera folikula, koliko sam shvatila ocekuju da ce ova od 14mm narasti do petka....ako imate kakav savjet obradovali bi me  :Smile:  pozzzzz!!!

----------


## Mojca

Nama tu savjeta, osim ići dalje. Malo jesu neujednačeni... no to je za očekivati u našem klubu. 
Držim fige.

----------


## Kadauna

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i javljaj dalje

----------


## amazonka

Sve ti je Mojca rekla, pa da se ne ponavljam
Zadnjivoz, puno sreće

----------


## zadnjivoz

Ne znam jel brkam topic, izvinite ako jest novija sam teze se snalazim, MOjca molim te koliko je neujednaceno po tvom misljenju, je li veliko odstupanje sta mislis? iLi da mi linkujes temu gdje mogu upratiti velicine folikula, ja sve sto znam je da trebaju da rastu 2mm dnevno, i da mi je sestra med.danas rekla da ne trebam previse da se bojim da ce ovaj od 19mm puknuti do petka jer primam cetrotide ?! POjma nemam...

----------


## LaraLana

Sretno draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Dobro ti je sestra rekla....cetrotide je zaduzen za to da folikul nepukne  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

A ima slucajeva gdje ipak pukne  :Undecided:

----------


## polina

Sretno zadnji voz, zelim ti od srca!

----------


## zadnjivoz

Hvala vam svima puno puno...veceras stoperica, javim u petak iza punkcije koliko je ostalo od ova 4 folikula i je li bilo ista unutra.....Inace, moj plan je da znate sljedeci: koliko god da bude ovaj put rezultat j.celija ja necu odmah raditi transfer, nego iduci mjesec odmaram ili idem na prirodni ciklus prikupljanja j.celija i onda april ciklus opet prikupljanje neko ili prirodno ili stimulisano..uglavnom, da iskoristim jos jedan ili dva ciklusa (iskreno zavisno samo od novaca, sto se mene tice oba bih..) i onda tako da imam veci broj na raspolaganju, jer ovaj pokusaj je zadnji sto mogu uopste uraditi (45 god.!) pa zelim da se malo bolje osiguram ili dam sansu da izaberu bolje j.celije ili embrione i transfer pocetkom maja. AKo ne uspije, donirana PRag mi samo preostaje....ne znam jesam li dobro skontala, ali kad sam pricala sa doktorom rekao mi je da uspjesnost oplodnje sa zamrznutim i svjezim j.celijama je potpuno isti, oplodice se i zamrznuta ili svjeza ako je kvalitetna..A znaci transfer bi biio sa svjezim embrionima onda u maju...Nadam se da sam dobro skontala pojma nemam, ali jednostavno poslije zadnjeg neuspjesnog postupka kontam da je isuvise stresno isti mjesec stimulacija, punkcija, iscekivanje itd itd...i onda odmah transfer dok je organizam jos prilicno sav stresan i psiha...a ako bi jos uspjela koju j.celiju prikupiti vise, povecacu si sanse, i na kraju ciklus kad bude transfer cu se samo moci fokusirati odmorna na transfer sa ciklom ananasom  :Smile:  i ni na sta drugo...kontam da moram icim povecati sansu ikakvu, da budem sutra mirna sa savjesti da sam pokusala sto sam mogla i rasterecena ako treba ici na doniranu...sta znam..ako mislite da ovaj plan nista nece povecati sanse (mene tako privlaci to prikupljanje j.(kršitelj koda)j i odabir boljih!) napisite - ipak sam prilicno nova pa mozda i nisam sve najbolje skontala...

----------


## ljube

zadnjivoz, dobro si skontala (uz jedan ispravak- zamrzavaju se embriji, a ne jajne stanice, višekratno), tako se već neko duže vrijeme vani radi IVF kod ove dobne skupine, lijepim ti link s primjerima takvog protokola (embryo banking) i naravno želim sreću!

http://www.infertile.com/infertility...lder-women.htm

----------


## zadnjivoz

Cek LJube mozda nisam dobro objasnila ja cu prvo zamrznuti jajne celije i radi se to u ovoj klinici, i prikupljati (ako bog da ) ih naredna dva ciklusa a onda sve odmrznuti i tada ce tek muz dati "svoj reproduktivni materijal" pa ce se tek tada raditi oplodnja i ako bude bog dao da ima embrija onda transfer odmah sa svjezim...(moj muz radi vani, dolazi pocetkom maja, u osnovi je ovaj plan radi toga i radi prikupljanja i radi stresa isti mjesec itd itd i onog svega sto sam gore pisala...)...Zamrzavanje j.celija je normalna stvar mislim da svi rade to...

----------


## ljube

onako iskreno, bolja je opcija oplodnja jajnih stanica i zamrzavanje embrija, naravno da se i jajne st. mogu zamrzavati, odmrznuti pa tek onda oplodnja posebice ako je to uvjetovano logistikom (dolaskom muža), no i tome se da doskočiti ranijim zamrzavanjem sperme, no vidjet ćete kako se dogovorite...

----------


## zadnjivoz

e ne znam, mozda nisam previse informisana, ovaj doktor iz klinike mi je rekao da zamrznute ili svjeze j.celije imaju potpuno isti nivo uspjesnosti za oplodnju ako su kvalitetne i nema uticaja nikakvog na oplodnju njihovo prvobitno agregatno stanje,dok kod embrija moze biti odstupanja prilikom odmrzavanja --------skroz sam sad zbunjena, ali ionako nemam druge opcije i lakse mi se cini svakako da ne radim full postupak u isti mjesec pojma nemam.........Hvala svakako ti LJube, cijenim svacije misljenje!

----------


## Ginger

nije isto svjeza ili zamrznuta jajna stanica
niti priblizno
zamrznuti embrij ima puno vece sanse dovesti do trudnoce, nego zamrznuta jajna stanica (pa tek onda oplodjena)

----------


## zadnjivoz

Ginger molim te otkud ti taj podatak plsss nije mi jasno zasto bi me lagao doktor, mozes li mi napisati gdje si to vidila, procitala ..otkud ta informacija? Covjece meni je fino on ponovio da ako je kvalitetna j.stanica onda na nju nece uticati jel bila odmrznuta ili svjeza !

----------


## Mojca

zadnjivoz... slušaj ljube, nema što ona ne zna.  :Smile:  

S tako malim brojem js, ja se ne bi igrala s zamrzavanjem stanica, dovukla bi muža doma (ako je ikako moguće), napravila zalihu spermića i krenula iz mjeseca u mjesec dok imam snage.

----------


## Mojca

Draga, zbog zamrzavanja js smo rušili zakon.

----------


## Ginger

> Draga, zbog zamrzavanja js smo rušili zakon.


Evo, upravo ovo
A ne mogu sad guglati i linkati, jer sam na mobu

Da, slusaj ljube
Ona je enciklopedija, sa podlogom, tj.pravim znanjem

----------


## orange80

> http://www.infertile.com/infertility...lder-women.htm


cure jel znate da li netko kod nas radi mini IVF-ove?

----------


## orange80

> Cek LJube mozda nisam dobro objasnila ja cu prvo zamrznuti jajne celije i radi se to u ovoj klinici, i prikupljati (ako bog da ) ih naredna dva ciklusa a onda sve odmrznuti i tada ce tek muz dati "svoj reproduktivni materijal" pa ce se tek tada raditi oplodnja i ako bude bog dao da ima embrija onda transfer odmah sa svjezim*...(moj muz radi vani, dolazi pocetkom maja, u osnovi je ovaj plan radi toga i radi prikupljanja i radi stresa isti mjesec itd itd i onog svega sto sam gore pisala...*)...Zamrzavanje j.celija je normalna stvar mislim da svi rade to...


meni se čini da su uzeli u obzir sve ove specifične čimbenike, pri donošenju odluke što će raditi.

ako muž baš nikako ne može doći, odnosno dolaziti svaki mjesec do svibnja, šta im zapravo drugo preostaje, nego
priklupljati jc do tada, da ne izgube još i ova 2-3 mjeseca.

----------


## orange80

ispričavam se na nizu,

ali sad sam skužila da ovdje piše kako upotrebnom novih tehnologija, u odnosu na one prije, se
ne umanjuje kvaliteta smrznutih embija niti jc, u odnosu na friske.

http://www.infertile.com/infertility...#vitrification

ne znam da li je kod nas (odnosno tamo gdje zadnji voz ide na postupak) postignut taj standard
ali znam da neki IVF centri tek sada dobivaju clean rooms itd.
tak da pretpostavljam da su uvjeti smrzavanja svakako bolji sada nego prije par godina...

----------


## Mojca

Čisti prostor je totalno suvišan gadget stvar kad je IVF u pitanju.

----------


## ljube

> cure jel znate da li netko kod nas radi mini IVF-ove?


ako misliš da li se radi višekratno zamrzavanje embrija dobivenih mini IVF-om, nažalost ne, kod nas nije zakonom dozvoljeno novo zamrzavanje sve dok ima prethodno zamrznutog materijala (embrija, stanica), vani je to npr. jedna od opcija koja se koristi i kod low/poor respondera

clean room je po EU direktivi obavezan i za naše klinike/poliklinike

----------


## Mojca

Da, da, znam da je obavezan, samo kažem da CR neće povećati uspješnost.

----------


## Argente

zadnjivoz, jao, ni u ludilu! Rušili smo zakon koji je dozvoljavao samo zamrzavanje jajnih stanica (ne i embrija) zato jer je uspješnost bila nikakva - jajna stanica je najveća stanica u tijelu, s velikim udjelom vode i zbog toga loše podnosi odmrzavanje.
Nigdje nema službenih statistika ali npr. na forumu smo imali uvrh glave 5 iznesenih trudnoća od odmrznutih pa zatim oplođenih JS. To je eksperimentalna metoda; prije par godina baratalo se podatkom da je iz odleđenih JS rođeno između 500 i 1000 djece u svijetu - za razliku od odleđenih embrija gdje se broje u milijunima. Tehnologija možda napreduje, no to i dalje nije standard - na zamrzavanje JS idu eventualno onkofertilitetni bolesnici, žene bez partnera, ugl. žene koje u ovom momentu nisu u situaciji ostvariti trudnoću...dodatno je opterećenje to što je jajna stanica 45-godišnjakinje nekvalitetna sama posebi zbog datuma proizvodnje. Idite na embrije - ako je logistički nemoguće organizirati da ste ti i muž u isto vrijeme na istom mjestu, bolje zamrznite spermu - gubi na kvaliteti ali ni izdaleka koliko jajne stanice. Sretno!

----------


## Argente

orange, vitrifikacija se kod nas radi već godinama
mini ivf-ove rade sve, koliko ja znam

----------


## orange80

> Čisti prostor je totalno suvišan gadget stvar kad je IVF u pitanju.


ovdje piše da je vrlo bitan:

http://www.ivf.net/ivf/air-quality-i...oom-o5095.html

----------


## sushi

> mini ivf-ove rade sve, koliko ja znam


i prezentiraju ih realnije od amera, čini mi se

----------


## Snekica

Jedini put kad sam morala zamrznuti j.s. ostala sam bez transfera. Nijedna nije preživjela odmrzavanje. Neznam u kakvim uvjetima rade u tvojoj klinici ali mislim da nije baš toliko drugačije od ostalih. Ali, sama kažeš da ti je muž vani pa je to možda i jedina opcija. Kako god bilo, samo nek ti je sretno i uspješno!

----------


## Mojca

Je, piše. Ali postoji i mišljenje onih koji rade CR i embriologa. A ja ga samo prenosim.

----------


## orange80

> ako misliš da li se radi višekratno zamrzavanje embrija dobivenih mini IVF-om, nažalost ne, kod nas nije zakonom dozvoljeno novo zamrzavanje sve dok ima prethodno zamrznutog materijala (embrija, stanica), vani je to npr. jedna od opcija koja se koristi i kod low/poor respondera





> mini ivf-ove rade sve, koliko ja znam


hm, znači rade ili ne rade?




> i prezentiraju ih realnije od amera, čini mi se


možeš, molim te pojasniti kak to misliš?

i ako se radi, kako se zove/računa takav postupak?
i jel znate nekoga tko je na tome bio i u kojoj klinici?

----------


## ljube

ma radi se mini IVF, ono što se dobije to se potransferira i ćao đaci, ja mislila da pitaš za ovaj princip (kao što se planira kod zadnjivoz) kroz par ciklusa skupiti/zamrznuti

----------


## orange80

> ma radi se mini IVF, ono što se dobije to se potransferira i ćao đaci, ja mislila da pitaš za ovaj princip (kao što se planira kod zadnjivoz) kroz par ciklusa skupiti/zamrznuti


tnx.

sorry na nejasnoći.
da, pitala sam za mini IVF + skupljanje i smrzavanje i sad mi je sve jasno.

još samo ne znam kako se preko HZZO-a računa mini ivf? Jel kao stimulirani ili prirodni?

----------


## sushi

> možeš, molim te pojasniti kak to misliš?
> 
> i ako se radi, kako se zove/računa takav postupak?
> i jel znate nekoga tko je na tome bio i u kojoj klinici?


htjela sam reći da na njihovim stranicama uglavnom uz mini-ivf iskače "jeftiniji", "prirodniji" (što god to značilo), a tek negdje malim slovima piše da je i manja uspješnost po postupku. imaš na "nizak amh..." puno info o tome, vjerujem da si vidjela.

mislim da većina državnih klinika isključivo klomifenski računa kao prirodnjak...ali znat će drugi bolje.

----------


## orange80

> htjela sam reći da na njihovim stranicama uglavnom uz mini-ivf iskače "jeftiniji", "prirodniji" (što god to značilo), a tek negdje malim slovima piše da je i manja uspješnost po postupku. imaš na "nizak amh..." puno info o tome, vjerujem da si vidjela.
> 
> mislim da većina državnih klinika isključivo klomifenski računa kao prirodnjak...ali znat će drugi bolje.



ma da, znam kaj si htjela reći...tnx

na ovoj konkretnoj stranici pišu o "super uspješnosti" multipliciranih mini IVF-ova, tj miniIVF + zamrzavanje,
kao revolucionarno dobroj metodi za starije žene.
jednostruki mini IVF niti ne spominju, a znamo i zašto  :Rolling Eyes: 

samo nisam shvatila zašto je po njima bolje više puta miniIVF pa skupiti pa transferirati 2 ili 3 embrija zajedno, nego eventualno 1 po jedan
transferirati svaki mjesec (ili svaki drugi, treći mj. odnosno kad ih se uopće dobije)?
jel zbog cijene, statistike ili stvarno ima neki razlog dobar za ženu?

----------


## Inesz

> e ne znam, mozda nisam previse informisana, ovaj doktor iz klinike mi je rekao da zamrznute ili svjeze j.celije imaju potpuno isti nivo uspjesnosti za oplodnju ako su kvalitetne i nema uticaja nikakvog na oplodnju njihovo prvobitno agregatno stanje,dok kod embrija moze biti odstupanja prilikom odmrzavanja --------skroz sam sad zbunjena, ali ionako nemam druge opcije i lakse mi se cini svakako da ne radim full postupak u isti mjesec pojma nemam.........Hvala svakako ti LJube, cijenim svacije misljenje!


*zadnjivoz*

mislim da ovdje nisi dobro zapamtila što ti je doktor rekao. 

embriji dobro podnose zamrzavanje/odmrzavanje
zanrzavanje embrija je standardna procecura u liječenju neplodnosti

jajne stanice loše podnose zamrzavanje/odmrzavanje


zamrzavanje jajnih stanica rijetko se koristi. (radi toga je i malo relevantnih podataka o ostvarenim trudnoćama iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica)

ovaj izvor mi se čini pouzdan:
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/8629.html


Embryo freezing

Embryo freezing is the most effective method for women who want to preserve their fertility – however, this is only possible if you have a partner or are prepared to use donor sperm.

The chances of getting pregnant can depend on the number and quality of the frozen and thawed embryos, and the woman’s age. 
In 2011 the live birth rates for women using their own frozen embryos when the freeze took place when aged 18-34 was 21.59%. Our understanding fertility clinic success rates information page provides further explanation on these statistics.

Egg freezing

Historically, the chance of conceiving using frozen eggs has been low; however, recent scientific advances have meant that egg freezing is becoming a realistic option available to women.

Up to December 2012, only 20 babies have been born in the UK after treatment using patients’ own frozen eggs (although more have been born from donor eggs).

Eggs do not respond as well as embryos to freezing, and generally the resulting success rate is not as high, although this will vary from clinic to clinic. However, vitrification (a new method for egg storage) has recently been shown to improve the chance of eggs surviving the freeze-thaw process and therefore increase the success rate.

Records show that up to December 2012 around 18,000 eggs have been stored in the UK for patients’ own use. Around 580 embryos from stored eggs have been created. These embryos were transferred to women in around 160 cycles, which resulted in around 20 live births. These figures are for patients using their own eggs, both eggs which have been stored using slow freezing and vitrification methods.
od 580 embrija nastalih oplodnjom odmrznutih jajnih stanica bilo je 20 živorođene djece

podaci do 2012. godine:
od 580 embrija nastalih oplodnjom zamrznutih/odmrznutih stanica, bilo je 20 živorođene djece

580 embrija transferirano je u oko 160 ciklusa; dakle, približno je 3,6 embrija transferirano po jednom transferu

580 embrija za 20 živorođene djece, znači 29 embrija za jedno živorođeno dijete


zadnjivoz, gdje si u postupku?

----------


## ina33

Zadnji voz, ako ti u dobi od 45 godina dr nudi zamrzavanje tvojih jajnih stanica, a procitala si kolika je uspjesnost sa svjezima od 45  godina i da je zapravo preporucena donacija...onda se tu nema sto drugo bas za napisati jer tko zeli shvatit shvatit ce a tko ne ima isto svoje neke legitimne razloge bilo emotivne bilo koje god. Nadam se da si ga ipak krivo shvatila i da je mislio na zamrzavanje embrija. Opet, sumnjam da ce u 45-toj bit puno kvalitetnih za smrznut ako se radi i procjenjuje lege artis. Ako je muz pomorac mogu s manje rizika, ako se dobro sjecam, spermu smrznut nego jajne stanice i embrijr. Brijem da si krivo shvatila...ili da se u zadnjih par godina koliko ne pratim ivf dogodio nevjerojatan tehnoloski skok vezano za zamrzavanje js o kojemu ne znam pa ce me sad svi srecom ispraviti. Sretno kako god bilo.

----------


## ina33

Iako je zamrzavanje embrija puno uspjesnije od js u teoriji je najbolji ipak transfer svjezeg embrija.

----------


## zadnjivoz

uzas cure sta sve naknadno saznam!!!! MIslim puno vam hvala, ja zaista nisam ni slutila ovu svu pricu, pitala sam doktora, odgovorio sto je odgovorio i ja sam na tome dalje stala i nisam dalje razmisljala, usput sam vam napisala moj dalji plan da znate glede transfera da nece se odmah desiti, a sad ispade da je cijela ova strategija jos totalno manji postotak uspjesnosti od inace malog s obzirom na krstenicu! Zivimo razdvojeno geografski skroz ovih godinu dana bitnih nam oko potpomognute i pokusavamo ikakve varijante da ukrademo vrijeme dok on ne dodje skroz u maju...Imali smo prosle godine smrznutu spermu i radili smo u CITO sa njom,ali bilo neuspjesno,ove godine smo se odlucili sa NEw LIfe u Sarajevo zbog blizine najvise,a i cula sam dosta da imaju uspjeha i krenula sam samo sad ja kao sto sam gore napisala sa prikupljanjem j.celija dok on ne dodje, te tako sam prisiljena na zamrzavanje istih....da pokusamo jos jednom sa mojim celijama pa onda ako ne uspije na doniranu...ali sad..sad imam samo ogroman upitnik u glavi i bijes sto se nisam vise informisala, da sam znala sve ovo na vrijeme odlucial bih se onda cekati ipak do maja pa sa svjezim probati, ionako male sanse su sad ispade nistavne skroz...veceras sam primila stopericu, sad je gotovo, nemam drugog izbora, ali znaci besmisleno je dalje prikupljati u naredna dva mjeseca kao sto sam mislila...Hvala vam svakako, otvarate mi oci sve vise, prilicno tesko kad si em u godinama em jos lutas ko djelimicno novi u ovim vodama pa ne stignes sve istraziti..toliko sam se bavila iscitavanjem kako poboljsati kvalitet, citanja folikumetrija itd itd...da sam previdila ovako vaznu stvar vezano oko agregatnog stanja...javicu svakako sta se desava, da uvrstite i moju statistiku, mozda nekom moze pomoci ko sto ste vi meni ........ovo kako vise otkrivam samo se vise i vise slojeva otvara, bas sam zbunjena...javim se pozdrav i sretno ostalim svim!!!!!

----------


## ina33

Joj, vozu, batali Sarajevo i smrzavanje JS po meni. Jest, ovo si u pravu. Bilo koja prava bolest su ko slojevi luka, to je jedno učeće iskustvo - shvatiš što ti pričaju, što ti moraju pričati iz logistike, što iz zakonodavstva, što iz svog biznis casea, što iz svjetonazora (niste ni vi u BIH toliko odmaknuti od cijelog regiona i revivala novog konzervativizma). Ipak, postoji ih u toj pašti koji su na jednoj strani vage, i koji su na drugoj, i koji su u sredini. Kao u svemu. Sretno vam bilo. Po meni... smiješi vam se Prag i donacija, a smisleniji vam je CITO i smrzavanje spreme od Sarajeva i smrzavanja JS i to by far. Nije to neuspilo zbog smrzavanja sperme, nego zbog tvojih godina. Ali, ti si kao i svatko, kao i ja, imaš potrebu probat nešto novo svaki put jer  "možda uspije" neka nova metoda. Ja ti govorim kako to stoji s racionalne strane, a na tebi je odlučit koji svoj dio ćeš poslušat - racio, emocije... Uz ogradu da nije 1+1 jednako dva, ali nije baš da ne postoji statistika.

----------


## ina33

I inače "poboljšavanje kvalitete jajnih stanica" je... po meni, trla baba lan - totalno nedokazana priča. Ali, opet kažem - razumijem emotivne razloge ("učiniti sve", "zašto ne pokušati" itd.). Ja ti samo kažem da ćeš u tim pokušajima skurit lovu bezveze (ali, nije neka lova, lupat po nekom pripravku ili crvenom mesu), ali, još bitnije - otić će ti vrijeme, živci i emocije koje ti je dragocjeniji resurs u tim pimplanjima i iščitavanjima.

Po meni - ako baš moraš, probaj još par IVF-ova sa svojim (svježim) js bez gubit puno vremena na lutanja i traženja, a onda, ako nema uspjeha, sjedite i vidite što ćete dalje i na što ste spremni.

----------


## bubicazubica

Pozdrav drage moje..nakon dugog vremena samo kratko od mene,jer sam napisala moju priču,sad...pa da se ne ponavljam i ovdje...dosta sam toga propustila,moram nadoknaditi sve vaše postiće...
Svima želim i dalje da budete uporne u svojim ciljevima,i da hrabro podnosite sve ono što život stavlja pred vas...ja sam poslušala savjet ovdje dragih cura,i uspjela sam..ali nažalost trajalo je kratko...ali to ne znači da ću odustati...naprotiv,idem i borit ću se i dalje,dok god u meni postoji i najmanji tračak želje i nade da ću uspjeti...mada mi godine ne idu u prilog..ali ne odustajem...već jedva čekam da se sad malo oporavim i da mogu po svoje proljetne smrzliće!

----------


## ljube

> Iako je zamrzavanje embrija puno uspjesnije od js u teoriji je najbolji ipak transfer svjezeg embrija.


Kada se pogledaju US statistike, uspješnost samog FET-a veća je za ovu dobnu skupinu od svježeg ET (vrlo vjerojatno se jednim dijelom koristi i PGD):

The percentage of embryos transferred that resulted in implantation among women using frozen nondonor embryos was higher compared with the implantation percentage among women using fresh nondonor embryos (see Figure 31) in the following age groups: 
• 21% (frozen) vs. 18% (fresh) among women aged 38–40 years 
•15% vs. 10% among women aged 41–42 years 
•13% vs. 4% among women aged 43–44 years 
•11% vs. 2% among women older than age 44

http://www.cdc.gov/art/ART2010/section3.htm

SART-ovi rezultati (Society for Assisted Reproductive Technology):

https://www.sartcorsonline.com/rptCS...x?ClinicPKID=0

----------


## Mojca

> Pozdrav drage moje..nakon dugog vremena samo kratko od mene,jer sam napisala moju priču,sad...pa da se ne ponavljam i ovdje...dosta sam toga propustila,moram nadoknaditi sve vaše postiće...
> Svima želim i dalje da budete uporne u svojim ciljevima,i da hrabro podnosite sve ono što život stavlja pred vas...ja sam poslušala savjet ovdje dragih cura,i uspjela sam..ali nažalost trajalo je kratko...ali to ne znači da ću odustati...naprotiv,idem i borit ću se i dalje,dok god u meni postoji i najmanji tračak želje i nade da ću uspjeti...mada mi godine ne idu u prilog..ali ne odustajem...već jedva čekam da se sad malo oporavim i da mogu po svoje proljetne smrzliće!


Draga, pročitala sam priču.  :Love:  
Grlim, navijam za dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti draga...i bit će nastavak!




> Draga, pročitala sam priču.  
> Grlim, navijam za dalje!

----------


## ina33

> Kada se pogledaju US statistike, uspješnost samog FET-a veća je za ovu dobnu skupinu od svježeg ET (vrlo vjerojatno se jednim dijelom koristi i PGD):


Super, ali ko u "regionu" koristi PGD? Osim Praga, i to ako imaš neku dokazanu boleščugu nasljednu?

Iz mog iskustva IVF-a u dobi 40+ (a obilato producirajući jajnici) - imala 13 stanica (mikrocistični u mladosti) u Mariboru... ti su embriji u usporedbi s onima u  mojo 36-toj (isti lab, slična stimulacija - samo u 40+ malo jača da ih pokrene) bili bitno manje kvalitetni i bitno manje njih je bilo uopće kandidat za zamrzavanje, a u odmrzavanju ipak imaš rizik da ih se dio pogubi (ne preživi).. .iako, ti koji se pogube su vjerojatno oni koji se ni svježi ne bi implantirali. Moja mala je, inače, smrzlić iz zadnje ture smrznutih, ali ipak, svježi transfer je uspješniji.

----------


## ljube

> Super, ali ko u "regionu" koristi PGD? Osim Praga, i to ako imaš neku dokazanu boleščugu nasljednu?
> 
> Iz mog iskustva IVF-a u dobi 40+ (a obilato producirajući jajnici) - imala 13 stanica (mikrocistični u mladosti) u Mariboru... ti su embriji u usporedbi s onima u  mojo 36-toj (isti lab, slična stimulacija - samo u 40+ malo jača da ih pokrene) bili bitno manje kvalitetni i bitno manje njih je bilo uopće kandidat za zamrzavanje, a u odmrzavanju ipak imaš rizik da ih se dio pogubi (ne preživi).. .iako, ti koji se pogube su vjerojatno oni koji se ni svježi ne bi implantirali. Moja mala je, inače, smrzlić iz zadnje ture smrznutih, ali ipak, svježi transfer je uspješniji.


To baš i nije apsolutno točno, da je svježi transfer uspješniji, više je to posljedica toga što jedan veći broj žena ove dobne skupine niti ne dođe do prilike za FET, ono što se dobije to se potransferira u svježem stanju i to je to. 
PGD sam navela samo kao jednu od mogućnosti koju pridonosi njihovim statistikama, naravno da ne koriste ni tamo svi tu opciju, koliko para toliko muzike.
Bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti rezultate testiranjem te hipoteze (uspješnost svježeg transfera vs. FET), podjednakog dijela uzorka (reprezentativnog) s odgodom transfera i uzorka sa svježim transferom, no ima i toga sigurno negdje u bespućima interneta.
Jednako tako nameće se pitanje da li je receptivnost endometrija bolja u ciklusu stimulacije u odnosu na ciklus FET-a...

----------


## Mojca

zadnjivoz, je već bila punkcija, kako je prošla, koliko js ste dobili?

----------


## ina33

Ništa nije apsolutno točno... but death and taxes  :Smile: . Ja govorim o hands-on iskustvu većine ekipe (npr.... teško je baš očekivati da će žena u 45-toj imati toliku hiperstimulaciju ili tako nešto zbog čega bi bilo bolje transferirati u nekom drugom ciklusu). Iako, ja sam je svaki put imala, pa i u dobi 40+, ali blagu, nije bila show-stopper za transfere. Ali, zapravo, sve ovo su ono big bang theory rasprave za ogromnu ogromnu većinu populacije 40+ koje se uopće neće dotikavati pitanje smrzlića u toj dobi (u smislu da će imati viška kvalitetnih embrija da bi ih imalo uopće smisla zamrzavati... osim, of kors, ako ne ide na donaciju js, tad je itekako relevantno to pitanje).

----------


## zadnjivoz

Drage, samo da javim situaciju mada sam jos malo osamucena od opce anestezije, uglavnom od 4 aspirirana folikula samo u jednom je bila jajna celija..POsto sam lezala tamo 2-3 sata, docekala sam i rezultat embriologa..kaze da je  M2 (ako sam dobro zapamtila) odnosno kao pogodna za oplodnju i za zamrzavanje, mitoza je pocela itd itd nesto mi je pricala, ali kakav ce biti rezultat poslije odmrzavanja oni trenutno ne mogu znati, to iskljucivo zavisi od genetickog materijala koji nosi..Doktor mi je dao antibiotik, da dodjem na kontrolu cim dobijem menzes i onda cemo detaljnije jos pricati...posliej vasih informacija ja sam promijenila plan prikupljanja i zamrzavanja daljeg, ovo je vec bilo gotovo, sad u maju kad dodje muz, mozda jedna stimulacija da probam neku svjezu uhvatiti i to ce biti moj zadnji polusaj sa vlastitim, sta bog da...Sa mnom u sobi je lezala djevojak od 38 godina, dobila je cak 10 jajnih celija....ne znam njene rezultate embriologa...ona ce naravno imatgi svjezi transfer. Ispricala mi je da je prosli put kad joj je beta bila negativna, bila sa njom u sobi ova djevojka o kojoj su i pisali na svojoj FB stranici, koaj je imala 46 godina, 1 jajnu celiju aspiriranu, i eto dobitak ....ovo je takva lutrija nevjerovatno..sveukupno bila sam zadovoljna pristupom, oko cijena mogu napisaati ako smijem ovde ili ako koga interesuje na pp pojma nemam, sve sto sam sad mogla uraditi uradila sam, mnogo ste mi pomogle, moj plan ste korigivale...sad moram silom prilika imati strpljenja do maja ..i da, embriolog mi je rekao da svaki nas stres, svaka nasa cigareta ako pusimo (ja prije bila normalan pusac, sad reducirano na 4-5 dnevno), je ostavilo traga na genetskom materijalu..ako se jos cega sjetim javim, jer sam jos prilicno osamucena od anestezije...Sretno nam svima skupa!!!

----------


## Mojca

Jedna od četiri je rezultat za očekivati u našim godinama. Nije to iznenađujuće. Žao mi je da je tako, ali to je realnost.  :Sad:  
Smiješ pisati o cijenama, mene zanima :znatiželjna: i svim detaljima postupka.

----------


## ljube

> Ali, zapravo, sve ovo su ono big bang theory rasprave za ogromnu ogromnu većinu populacije 40+ koje se uopće neće dotikavati pitanje smrzlića u toj dobi (u smislu da će imati viška kvalitetnih embrija da bi ih imalo uopće smisla zamrzavati... osim, of kors, ako ne ide na donaciju js, tad je itekako relevantno to pitanje).


S obzirom na zadnje informacije od ekipe koja je pohodila PFC i Pronatal (donacija js) nije baš da su došli do nekog ekstra viška embrija za zamrzavanje (točnije po jedan), pa im to i nije toliko relevantno.
Broj dobivenih stanica i embrija zamjetno je manji u odnosu na ono kako je bilo ranije...
Znam da možda ovdje nije pravo mjesto o tome prozboriti , ali nije zgorega i na to se osvrnuti.

----------


## antony34

Mojca slazem se s tobom. Ja imam nesto manje godina 35 pa isto tako dobijem 1 ili 2 js i to samo u prirodnjaku. U stimuliranom ne dobivam js.

----------


## zadnjivoz

MOjca, sto se tice detalja postupka ne znam posto sam nova na sta se sve odnosi, uglavnom  imala sam nekoliko konsultacija sa pregledom kod dr da provjeri je li sve u redu, on mi je prvi bio vidio jedan mali polip i rekao da moram operisati, jer ne mora znaciti ali moze se desiiti da eventualno omete implantaciju..to sam sredila u Vili-Radoncic i hvala im, bilo je bez anestezije, ali brzo ekspeditivno, relativno jeftino oko 350 euro sa patohistoloskim..onda na kontrolnoj konsultaciji kod dr u New LIfe pregeldao je vidio da nema nikakvih cisti, polipa itd...ja sam sa sobom imala potpuno sve nalaze od briseva,HIV, hormona itd itd....sve mi je uvazio, samo hormone sam svaki put vadila na svakom ultrazvuku koji sam dolazila ( ne sve uvijek samo estradiol i progestreron). POstupak je poceo tako da sam nazvala cim sam dobila prvi dan i odmah sutradan su me zakazali, pregledali, objasnili terapiju i kupila kod njih lijekove.Onda je islo ono svaki 2-3 dan UZ sa novim nalazima hormonima, i novom terapijom.Stoperica sinoc, punkcija jutros, opca anestezija ali kratka od 10 min, probudila se u sobi, tu lezis cca 3 sata, dobila infuzziju da se bolje oporavim, dorucak i onda po terapiju (antibiotik) i razgovor sa embriologom. Ostalo da se javim sad kad dobijem na kontrolni UZ. KOd djevojke koja je lezala do mene u sobi (soba ima cca 10 kreveta) je drugaciaj procedura naravno jer kod nje ide transfer...i nisam cula njene rezultate embriologa sta je bilo od njenih 10 aspiriranih celija..Uglavnom mene je puno dosla terapija sveukupno (cca 800,900 euro sve injekcije i labaratorija), a sad na kraju sam platila 1000 euro za postupak. Inace je 2000 euro sveukupno kad ima i transfer..taj ostatak cu u maju ako bogda ako dodje do transfera...To je za prvi pokusaj, drugi pokusaj postupak je 1500 EURO, treci pokusaj sveukupno 1000 Euro...to je zasad sve sto znam..Doktor je blag, ima prevodioc inace on samo prica engleski,rekao mi je na kraju da pomognem i njima i sebi i skroz ostavim cigarete...ako sam nesto propustila recite...ja se sad dobro osjecam..zao mi jest sto je jedna samo, ali hajd mozda mi olaksa muke psihicke i prije odem na donaciju, zelim da mislim nikad se ne zna za sta je ovo dobro..i da, dr mi rece ali ja zaista ne znam je li to reklama ili sta, kad sam pitala oko odrmzavanja da imaju najsavremeniji metod zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja u regionu...cure stvarno ne znam je li to tacno provjereno i slicno..ali kao cula sam da su ulozili najvise u taj embrioloski labaratorij pojma nemam zaista....

----------


## Inesz

> zadnjivoz, dobro si skontala (uz jedan ispravak- zamrzavaju se embriji, a ne jajne stanice, višekratno), tako se već neko duže vrijeme vani radi IVF kod ove dobne skupine, lijepim ti link s primjerima takvog protokola (embryo banking) i naravno želim sreću!
> 
> http://www.infertile.com/infertility...lder-women.htm


Čitala sam o ivf-u za starije žene na stranicama ove klinke, tzv. mini-ivf, japanski protokol, usavšen u Infertility Center of St. Louis.
Na stranicama klinike navedenoje nekoliko lijepih priča o trudnoćama i živorođenim bebama kod žena starijih od 41 godinu (od 41 do 45 godina starost žene). Ovako napisano, ostavlja dobar dojam, mini-ivf, malo lijekova, zamzavanje prikupljenih embrija, kasniji transfer zamrznutih, niže cijene samih postupaka, veća uspješnost...

Statistika koju je ova klinika INFERTILITY CENTER OF ST. LOUIS SHERMAN J. SILBER, MD, u 2012. godini prijavila Centru za kontrolu i prevenciju bolesti (CDC):
http://nccd.cdc.gov/DRH_ART/Apps/Fer...nicReport.aspx

Klinika je provela u 2012. ukupno 885 postupaka, od toga:
-broj svježih ciklusa sa vlastitim stanicama kod žena starijih od 41 godinu bilo je 5 (pet), iz ovih ciklusa nije se rodilo niti jedno dijete.

-broj transfera sa smrznutim embijima iz vlastitih js (nedonorski transferi):
-godine žene 41-42, broj  odrađenih ciklusa ukupno  41, od toga 40 transfera, postotak trudnoća 35 %, postotak transfera sa živorođenim bebama 20%

-godine žene 42-43, broj odrađenih ciklusa ukupno 21, od toga 19 transfera, od 19 transfera bilo je 3 trudnoće i jedno živorođeno dijete

-godine žene više od 44, broj određenih ciklusa ukupno 30, do toga 29 transfera, postotak transfera sa živorođenom bebom je 3,4%

Kod ovih zamrznutih transfera embrija iz vlastitih jejnih stanica bilo bi dobro imati podtke u kojoj godini starosti žene su ti embriji pohranjeni. 

Evo, ja bih rado sada u 45. godini išla na FET embrija iz mojih stanica kad sam imala 35 godina..


vraćam se web stranicama ove klinike, jasno je da će na svojim stranicama stavit lijepe primjere uspješnih ivf trudnoća kod starijih žena i sigurno je da ima takvih primjera u dugogodišnjem radu ima, ali podaci koje je klinika poslala neovisnom tijelu koje prti IVF (CDC) daju puno realniju sliku o uspješnosti postupaka  kod nas starijih od 40  :Sad:

----------


## ljube

Inesz, namjera nije bila staviti lijepe primjere uspješnih ivf trudnoća kod starijih žena, krivo si ubrala poantu, nego se dotaknuti "novijih" protokola (opcija u svijetu IVF-a), a koji su se krenuli koristiti u "okruženju", jednako kao što mi je bio zanimljiv agonist/antagonist conversion protokol (Sher-ov) kod LareLane u Sistini.

----------


## Mojca

Samo da prijavim jednu trudnoću... ne moju.  :Smile:  

Frendica 44 godine (idiopate, sve ok kod oboje), nakon niza aih i jednog ivf-a pred 4 godine odustala od borbe za drugo dijete... jučer javlja da je trudna. Kućna radinost... bez nekog truda s trakicama i sl... slučajno.  :Smile:  Presretna je... A i ja.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

Još jedna od zanimljivosti je i ERA test receptivnosti endometrija (možda zaživi i kod nas):

http://www.genesisivfns.com/era-test...prijemcivosti/

ili se osvrnuti na činjenicu opetovanog izostanka implantacije i u donatorskom programu:  

http://www.rbej.com/content/12/1/92

Mojca, bravo za frendicu  :Smile:

----------


## zadnjivoz

Cure pa vi ste prava baza podataka!!!! MOjca mnogo mi je drago cuti tako lijepu vijest za tvoju drugaricu, nevjerovatno! A ono gore nije mi jasno zasto klinike ne prate te nove stvari tipa ERA test, pa zasto bi NOvi Sad bio savremeniji od regiona, zasto radi sebe i svoje uspjesnosti makar ne uvrste u svoje usluge te novine, tuzno zaista......Ps od djevojke koja ima 38 godina sto je lezala sa mnom u sobi, od 10 jajnih celija, oplodile su se 8, cekam da mi javi ostali dio price pa javim kao info...ps2 poslala sam upit ovim u Genesis koliko kosta ovaj test pa cu javiti, pitam se vrijedi li ako bi samoinicijativno otisla i uradila, mada mi je jasno da je to pokazatelj samo dr koji vodi postupak...
Lijep pozdrav svima i puno srece!!!!!

----------


## tinika2

Inesz,evo prebacujem se ovdje(iako ću 39 godina tek u petom,aliiiiii bliže sam 39 nego 38  :Smile:  ) spermiogram je relativno dobar,problem su moji ciklusi i ovulacije. Nadam se da ćemo to uskoro riješiti. Nadam se......... pozdrav ostalim curama na ovoj temi..... :Bye:

----------


## Mojca

Dobrodošla.
 :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Samo da prijavim jednu trudnoću... ne moju.  
> 
> Frendica 44 godine (idiopate, sve ok kod oboje), nakon niza aih i jednog ivf-a pred 4 godine odustala od borbe za drugo dijete... jučer javlja da je trudna. Kućna radinost... bez nekog truda s trakicama i sl... slučajno.  Presretna je... A i ja.


Oprezna ja bih rekla javi kako joj trudnoća ide i kada rodi, neka joj je sa srećom!!! U skupini 44 mislim da su veće šanse za trudnoću doma, nego u IVF-u s vlastitim stanicama, opet... oprezna sam jer samo postizanje trudnoće je (tek) prva stepenica budući da je jako puno spontanih u toj dobi. Ako prebaci 10-ti tjedan šanse joj se rapidno povećavaju.

----------


## tinika2

> Dobrodošla.


Hvala,hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Tinika, sredi to sa Bmi i u akciju. :Smile:  
Jeste već imali koji postupak?

----------


## tinika2

> Tinika, sredi to sa Bmi i u akciju. 
> Jeste već imali koji postupak?


Sređujem,imala sam u Osijeku dva IVF-a,a lijepo su mi rekli idi odmah u Zagreb,ali neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, zašto bi ja slušala  :Undecided:  . Bedača........

----------


## Mojca

Ma zaboravi Osijek...

----------


## bubicazubica

Došli nalazi trombofilije:
Faktor  V Leiden(R 506Q),normalan tip
Faktor II protrombin(G20210A),normalan tip
MTHFR( C677T) heterozigot
PAI-(4G/5G),heterozigot 4G/5G

Barem sad znam razlog,mada još nisam gotova s pretragama,i to ne mora ništa značit...da sam trebala biti na terapiji (makar onoj najmanje doze.).sad je uzalud razbijat glavu"što bi bilo kad bi bilo"...u pon.ću kod gin.da vidimo što ona predlaže,da li će mi dati sama terapiju,ili ću morati kod transfuziologa/hematologa da mi on prepiše..
idemo dalje..
Dobrodošlica novim curama...neka im je sa srećom u postupcima,i sretno Mojcinoj frendici!!!!!!

----------


## polina

Hej drage cure, evo mene opet. bila sam danas kod dr.L. 3DC gledao me uzv.nista nije govorio.uglavnom, i on mi je dao da pijem od danas do ned.po 1 klomifen i rekao da dodjem u utorak na uzv pa ce mi pratit folikule. Rekao je da necemo sad gledati hormone,  da mi on ne bi davao sad jacu stimulaciju jer imam nizak amh i nema potrebe da se kao kljukam, a vjerojatno ne bih reagirala kao neka mladja, optimalnija osoba.ovo sam ja zakljucila.rekao je da se treba pratiti uzv, sto meni na petrovoj nisu radili nego sam hvatala ovulaciju trakicama bez uspjeha.kaze da ne zeli da mi puknu folikuli..by the way, cini li se vama da sam ja bezizgledan slucaj kad jos nije rekao sto ce mi radit - osim da cemo pratit situaciju i da dodjem u utorak sto ce mi biti 10 dc. Nemam ja vremena za cekanje, pracenje i sl., ako misli da je situacija koma, neka kaze.a nista ne kaze, uzeo je sve papire, nalaze od mene i mm, rekao, evo vidim da se volite..duhovit je covjek, nema sto, ali sa mnom bas ne caska ni 15 min, mozda jer nema jos nista za reci, ili ne zeli nista lose izravno govoriti.jos..ja sam maloprije popila taj 1 klomifen i ici cu u utorak na uzv. Osjecam se jadno i nikako, cekala sam 2 sata sto mi nije problem, ali sam razocarana samom sobom.znam, imam 42 g., mozda sam zakasnila, radije bi da mi dr.tako kaze, cujte takva je situacija... Pricekat cu utorak pa cemo vidjeti.oprostite na duzem postu, ja sam u ovom svemu kratko pa ne znam ni za sve lijekove.kaze dr. bolje da ne znate..utjesno, sto mislite, to mi se cini kao mozda vam nece ni trebati. mozda sam danas pesimisticno realna......ali,  jos se nadam! Pozdrav svima,  srecu  svim curama zelim!

----------


## ina33

Polina, pitaj dr-a nakon ovog ivf-a kolike su ti statisticke sanse izac iz ivf-a s vlastitim stanicama kod njega sa zivorodjenom bebom pa ce ti rec. Pitanje jesi li izgubljeni slucaj je emotivno pitanjejer ce svak imat poriv tjesit I jer nedicina nije jedan plus jedan su dva. Crnobijeli izgubljeni slucaj su zenne bez maternice il zene u menopauzi sa 60 god. Sve ovissi sto ti u ovom trenutku zelis cuti. S 42 se ne isplati jako stimulirati jerces slicno reagirati I na blaze lijekove (slicni broj stanica tipa 3-3) a, kod mladjih su razlike vece (one ce s jacom terapijom dobit I po petnaestak a s blazom 4-5) pa opravdavaju jacu terapiju. S 42 po meni sanse za izaci bez djeteta iz par postupaka su pausalno sacano osamdeset posto.

----------


## polina

Hvala Ina, koliko se u zadnje vrijeme informiram stvari su mi jasnije.idemo dalje pa cemo vidjeti, unosim pozitivu, malo optimizma ne skodi, realna jesam ali buduci nisam dugo u svemu ovome, necu odustajati bas odmah jer bi to bilo blesavo napraviti, a ne pokusati. Svi zelimo svima sretan kraj, tako i ja navijam za sve prehrabre djevojke koje stalno citam i kojima se divim na hrabrosti i upornosti, a najdraze mi je kad ispod imena vidim sretan kraj!

----------


## zadnjivoz

Drage moje,
Cisto onako za informaciju jer me kopkalo to pitanje kad sam imala prvi neuspjeli pokusaj IVF u Cito, vracen mi je 8stanicni embrion zasto se nije cekalo do blastociste da se vidi hoce li se dioba dalje razvijati, nego sam bila prinudjena 15 dana cekati betu (svi znamo nazalost kakav je to emotivni pritisak), poslala sam upit na neplodnost.hr zeleci se informisati da li stadij blastociste nama koji imamo jednu&dvije samo jajne celije ista vise olaksava neizvjesnost i ljekarima daje neki relevantan pokazatelj dalje diobe i kopiram vam moje pitanje i njihov odogovor (Molim vas slobodno izbrisite administratori ako ne pripada ovde zaista tek se pokusavam snalazaiti medju more podlinkova na ovom forumu i oprostite mi ako sam fulila temu!) Znaci moje pitanje i odgovor je :
 Zašto ne blastocista?

Pitajte doktora

Pitao/la: zadnjivoz

Molim Vas, da li mozete da mi pojasnite zasto se kod niske rezerve jajnika, gdje se u IVF-u dobijaju 1 ili maximalno 2 embriona, ne preporucuje transfer 5 dan u kulturi blastociste? Jasno mi je da je logicnije kod vise jajnih stanica i embriona neke dovesti do tog stadija, ali zasto i ako se radi o ovako malom broju se ne preporucuje blastocista? Nije li to odmah pokazatelj da je embrion uspio odraditi dalju diobu, i kad je takav vracen u matericu ne bi li trebala biti veca uspjesnost postupka? Da li su iskustva pokazala da je uspjesnost manja ako se odvija dalja dioba embriona 3-5 dana transfera u prirodnom okruzenju nego u uslovima labaratorije ili kako? Pitam zbog toga, jer sam low responder u godinama, dobijem maksimalno 2 jajne stanice koje mi se vrate oplodjene 3 dan, pa me zanima da li bi se ista poboljsala sansa ako bi transfer bio 5 dan, i takodje bi se skratile psihicke muke iscekivanja...?

Odgovorio: prim.dr.sc.Renato Bauman

Štovana,

u zadnje vrijeme je čak preporuka u "low respondera" činiti transfer već 2. dan s obrazloženjem da je veća šansa za trudnoću ukoliko su embriji u svom prirodnom okruženju. Znači ako bi embriji došli do faze blastociste onda je veća šansa za trudnoću ako su prenešeni u materište drugi dan, tj. da nam čekanje do blastociste "samo" govori o kvaliteti zametka. Obzirom na neuspješne pokušaje preporučam da pokušate i jedno i drugo, no to mora biti u dogovoru s vašim liječnikom i embriologom jer prijenos i kultura blastociste zahtjeva veća ekonomska ulaganja i u principu se ne radi na želju u državnim institucijama.

----------


## ina33

Zadnji voz, s obzirom da ja imam ključni podatak koji dr. Bauman nije imao (tvoju dob), evo dodatka odgovora na to: 

Kultura blastociste se razvila (primarno) za tipa kad žena u dobi tipa rane 30-te dobije 15 stanica u postupku, pa sve budu OK i lijepo se oplode, pa da se onda pričeka 5.-ti dan da se vidi koji je stadij tada da ih se može još bolje trijažirati (jer ima materijala za trijažu), pa vrate ona 2 ili 1 embrija (ako si u Mariboru) koja su ocijenjena najvitalnijim, a ostali koji su pogodni zamrznu. Rezon toga je da se transferira što manje embrija u pojedinom pokušaju da bi se smanjio broj visokorizičnih višeplodnih trudnoća, jer je kod mladih žena taj strah realan. Nema nikakvog pretjeranog rezona čekati od žene u 40+ s jednom ili dvije oplođene stanice stadij blastociste . Hoću ti reći: u tvom slučaju ne bi se dobilo ništa čekajući fazu blastociste (ako gledaš emotivno na čekanje bete, skratilo bi bi to možda za 2-3 dana čekanje i živce). Ali, evo, stavi ruku na srce, da si npr. 5.-ti dan dočekala u Mariboru, možda bi ti rekli tipa nisu baš nešto i ne preporučamo ni vraćanje ni zamrzavanje, znači, ne preporučamo transfer (sasvim moguć scenarij u MB, ne toliko likely kod nas, jer se kod nas nekako ipak ide na transfer iz emotivnih razloga, nisam čula da su nekog vratili jer je embrij koma, par uvijek bira vratit pa šta bude, jer ko zna itd. - je li bi stvarno otišla doma bez transfera=? Moj neki "guess" je da bi trebala biti duboko u IVF-u s xy neuspješnih transfera da bi zaista to emotivno tako kul odradila i vjerovala im na riječ i tipa rekla - ok, ništa onda, ne trebate transferirati. Dakle, nečekanjem faze blastociste u CITO-u i po meni nisi apsolutno ništa izgubila. A normalno je da imaš emotivnu potrebu pročačkat protekle postupke, i zato te  :grouphug: . Nadam se da ti moji odgovori pomažu.

----------


## zadnjivoz

Draga Ina33 pomazu naravno, i naravno da ne bih odbila transfer sama ja ni u kojem slucaju, jedino da oni (dr) kazu nista od embrija, ne savjetujemo transfer..ja sam samo kako prikupljam informacije postavila pitanje Baumanu da se uputim da li je uspjesnost veca sa blastocistom,misleci (naivno) da ja trebam to traziti sama u klinici...sve sad bolje razumijevam. Iz mojih par ranijih postova jer nisam puno ni imala sta pisati, moze se viditi da sam imala neki svoj plan koji sam upravo korigovala citajuci postove na ovoj temi i ovom forumu, tako da hvala svakako, ovo je iskreno jedina mi sada dragocjena "baza podataka", plus sto se upucujem sta sve doktore trebam pitati...
ps onako da podijelim razmisljanje samo, moj plan prikupljanja j.celija do 5mjeseca kad M dolazi je znaci otpao zahvaljujuci Vasim informacijama o odmrznutim j.celijama i sad pokusavam da skontam sljedecu strategiju, ako smijem iznijeti da ne bude dug post da vas ne gnjavim neugodno mi zaista

1.jedna zamrznuta j.celija ceka, od 1 nemam puno znaci nade, pogotovo odrmznute
2. pokusati dobiti jos makar jednu j.celiju prije transfera (nedoumica koju jos nisam razrijesila da li iz prirodnog ciklusa ili opet ponovo stimulacija, mislila pratiti UZ cikluse (neki 12 dan ciklusa samo) do 5og mjeseca da ima li ista u prirodnom pa onda zakljuciti?)
3. to bi bio moj zadnji pokusaj sa vlastitim, znaci 4 mjesec cikla,ananas i te stvari sto ste savjetovali
4. prikupiti sve nalaze sto traze za doniranu j.celiju kao rezervnu opciju da im se mogu javiti ako ne uspije ovaj postupak
ostala nedoumica da li se smijem zakazati za doniranu za 6 mjesec (citam da treba sve ranije mjesec dva), dok jos nisam zavrsila postupak u 5om ovde u New Life (ako ga zavrsim uoipste i dodjem do transfera)

Jel da malo konfuzno, ne znam ni da li ste me upratile, jedva sama sebe upratim sad, pokusavam napraviti plan u 5om mjesecu mi je tacno 45 i 5 mjeseci  :Sad: 

Sorry na gnjavazi....i sretno svima!!!!

----------


## ina33

Po meni ako si apremna za donaciju furaj to sve ostalo je u 45 raspianje energije a ne znam ti odgovorit na ive druge dubioze da li kad Id

----------


## Mojca

> Oprezna ja bih rekla javi kako joj trudnoća ide i kada rodi, neka joj je sa srećom!!! U skupini 44 mislim da su veće šanse za trudnoću doma, nego u IVF-u s vlastitim stanicama, opet... oprezna sam jer samo postizanje trudnoće je (tek) prva stepenica budući da je jako puno spontanih u toj dobi. Ako prebaci 10-ti tjedan šanse joj se rapidno povećavaju.


Prošla je 10 tt. Sve školski. 
Pratimo dalje.

----------


## ina33

Super!

----------


## Mojca

Nifty odličan. Sve pet. 
Pišonja. 

Eto, moram bar ja o prijateljici kad se već nitko ne javlja.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

uvijek se ponadam nekoj objavi kad vidim zadnji post od nekoga. Mojca, nek bude ovaj put za frendicu ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube

bravo za Nifty od Mojcine frendice, i za dalje vibre  :Smile: 

polina, javi se..imaš pp već duuugooo...

----------


## Inesz

Je li se vidimo na Šetnji 25.4.?

----------


## perla5

Da pitam svoje suborke... Postavila sam pitanje na drugoj temi ali jos nema odgovora. Naime,krenuli bi u MPO vode po drugu bebu,ali jos dojim( 13 mjeseci ima beba) i mjesecnica jos nije stigla. Ne zelim jos prekidati dojenje. Je li moguce,da se tako izrazim,izazvati mjesecnicu nekim lijekovima koji ne stete dojenju? Evo i dok pisem ovakvo pitanje i meni se cini nemoguce...a godine idu...Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## rozalija

Samo da pozdravim malo moje drage curice iz kluba 39+.
Stalno virkam i čitam ima li kakvih noviteta ovdje i svaka lijepa vijest u ovim klubu me usreći.
Inače i ja se u zadnje vrijeme često pitam jesam li trebala pokušati još koji postupak. Imala sam želje ali moj muž je kategorički odbijao da idemo na postupak. Žao mi je što će moja Jela ostati sama, posebno kada vidim kako stalno pita zašto nema brata ili sestru, zašto joj ne rodim brata ili sestru pa me to strašno strašno pogađa. 
A godine se nakupile 42,5 godine su tu, znam da su mi šanse male ali još dvoumim da li da pokušam.

----------


## bubicazubica

Javljanje jedne od 42+  :Smile: 
...za sve drage cure,za sve dobre i uspješne nove pobjede..ma za nas :pivo: 
...još malo i krećem na svoj 1. uspješan fet(iskreno vjerujem).

----------


## Mojca

perla, rozalija... tek sam sad vidjela vaše postove.... 

Ja sam lani s 43 pokušala, bez uspjeha. Prekinula dojenje zbog toga... a dugo sam dvojila... čak sam i temu bila otvorila http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79189-MPO-i-dojenje 
Na kraju sam krenula tek lani u ovo doba... dakle godinu dana nam je trebalo da odlučimo... ali nije dojenje bilo presudno, koliko činjenica da je "narasla" i sve je nekako postalo lakše...  I... iako je bilo jako kompleksno (ne sam postupak, nego okolnosti) i jako stresno (više mjeseci za redom) nisam požalila. 
I Smjehuljica ima ista ptanja, posebno sad kad je cijeli niz prijateljica dobilo bracu (ali baš sve redom bracu i to u roku mjesec dana)... ali mirna sam dok joj odgovaram... Da, želja je i dalje tu... ali znam da sam probala. Da sam dala svoj maksimum po tom pitanju. Naravno, ovo je samo moja priča, ne i savjet.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam samo navratila ohrabriti cure iz ovog kluba i dati im nadu da i one sa 45+ mogu imati svoje snove koji se ostvaruju  :Kiss:

----------


## perla5

> Ja sam samo navratila ohrabriti cure iz ovog kluba i dati im nadu da i one sa 45+ mogu imati svoje snove koji se ostvaruju



 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: :...Hvala ti, cestitam na prekrasnom daru!

----------


## perla5

> perla, rozalija... tek sam sad vidjela vaše postove.... 
> 
> Ja sam lani s 43 pokušala, bez uspjeha. Prekinula dojenje zbog toga... a dugo sam dvojila... čak sam i temu bila otvorila http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79189-MPO-i-dojenje 
> Na kraju sam krenula tek lani u ovo doba... dakle godinu dana nam je trebalo da odlučimo... ali nije dojenje bilo presudno, koliko činjenica da je "narasla" i sve je nekako postalo lakše...  I... iako je bilo jako kompleksno (ne sam postupak, nego okolnosti) i jako stresno (više mjeseci za redom) nisam požalila. 
> I Smjehuljica ima ista ptanja, posebno sad kad je cijeli niz prijateljica dobilo bracu (ali baš sve redom bracu i to u roku mjesec dana)... ali mirna sam dok joj odgovaram... Da, želja je i dalje tu... ali znam da sam probala. Da sam dala svoj maksimum po tom pitanju. Naravno, ovo je samo moja priča, ne i savjet.


Hvala! Zvala sam L, naravno da moram prekinuti dojenje i pričekati barem dva ciklusa (da sama sebi odgovorim :Smile: ) 
Bojim se da bi žalila da ne probam barem još jednom, zato polako odvikavam svog mišulinca (Boli mamu cika :Smile:  Zasad prihvaća, čak i tužno nasloni glavu na moja prsa, kao suosjeća). Sorry na offtopicenju

----------


## Mojca

Sretno!
Suosjećam za dojenje.

----------


## perla5

Procitala sam postove na temi koju si otvorila,Mojca. I nasla sebe u svakoj recenici. I bi mi lakse :Smile: 
Hvala Rode sto postojite!

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti od  :Heart: 
Tvoja priča nas uvijek iznova podiže!!!!!!
Sretno s malenim !!!!!!



> Ja sam samo navratila ohrabriti cure iz ovog kluba i dati im nadu da i one sa 45+ mogu imati svoje snove koji se ostvaruju

----------


## Mojca

> Nifty odličan. Sve pet. 
> Pišonja. 
> 
> Eto, moram bar ja o prijateljici kad se već nitko ne javlja.


Update.  :Smile:  
Oko 25 tt su. Sve ok. 

Jedini problem je koje ime odabrati. Jer je stariji sin toliko velik da ne odlučuju dvoje nego troje.  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

Evo da malo oživimo temu da i ja ispričam svoju priču. Početkom godine ušla sam i ja u klub 39+. Krenulo je lose, u veljači blighted ovum, kiretaža. Sve su lađe potonule (bila je to treća kiretaža po redu) i činilo mi se nikako na zelenu granu. Mislila sam da su nakon tolikih pobačaja sigurno godine krive za to i da mi nema spasa. Tješilo me jedino što vec imam jedno dijete pa se ipak sve nekako lakše prebrodi. Nakon treće kiretaže poslana sam na pretrage za trombofiliju, napravljen je kariogram koji je na sreću bio normalan. Nalazi koagulacije u redu, jedino je PAI 1 bio heterozigot 4g/5g što po dr. i nije tako strašno i rekao da bi se to našlo u 70% trudnica kad bi se sve ispitivalo. Ja sam se ipak nadala da je u tome kvaka jer mi je inače sve izgledalo beznadno. I tako sam ja ne htijući i ne znajući, čekajući prvu menstruaciju, mjesec dana nakon kiretaže ostala trudna. Najprije sam bila ljuta, zabrinuta jer sam mislila da ce se opet sve ponoviti pogotovo bez terapije. Odmah sam nakon pozitivnog testa otrčala svojoj gin koja je potvrdila trudnoću i rekla da je to još jako malo, nek dođem za dva dana da vidimo raste li. I na moje veliko razočaranje nije nista naraslo. Mozda je bilo premalo vremena pa se ništa nije vidjelo makar sam ja sve otpisala i spremila se za novu kiretažu. Međutim, na novoj kontroli za 10 dana srce je kucalo, a ja u novom šoku i nevjerici. U međuvremenu sam pila Aspirin Protect i vjerujem da je on spasio stvar jer su m i se svi dosadašnji pobačaji događali u 5, 6 tt. Uglavnom, trudnoća napreduje, sad sam 14 tjedana i nadam se da mrva neće odustati do samog kraja...

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam, nek' bude sve ok dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## perla5

Sretno dalje! Bas su super ovakve price,mini cuda!

----------


## kaja76

da, nikad ne znaš. Ja sam sve nade polagala u medicinu, IVF i nadala se da će to dovesti do uspješne trudnoće, ali Božji je plan bio drukčiji. Još mi je prerano za veliko veselje, ali nadam se da ce sve do kraja biti ok.

----------


## zadnjivoz

POzdrav svima od mene poslije duzeg vremena, 

Onako za info djelim sa vama moj zadnji pokusaj, pokusaj sa 45 godina, poslije zamrznute j.celije u drugom mjesecu (tad nisam isla dalje, jer muz zivi vani, cekali smo da dodje), tako da u 5om mjesecu javljamo se ponovo na postupak, medjutim poslije pune stimulacije imala sam 4 folikula, ali samo jedan opstao koji je pukao na dan punkcije skoro, propao postupak..sljedeci menzes ponovo, polustimulacija samo sa letrozolom, jedan folikul koji je super rastao, unutra jajna celija, nastao embrion 9stanicni, vracen 3 dan od transfera, Beta negativna....gotovo sa mojim pokusajimna sa vlastitom jajnom celijom,..pripremamo se za doniranu, skupljamo info sve vrste, pa vas molim da pomognete ako nesto znate po tom pitanju...nije mi jasno naime na sta se odnosi ova cijena od 4500 EURo za Prag, iz PFC-a sam dobila ovaj odgovor "Cena uključuje jedan transfer i zamrzavanje preostalih embriona. Nakon toga, plaćate samo transfer zamrznutih embriona 600 eur. ", ali da li iko garantuje da li ce biti preostalih embrija, sta ako nema, ponovo 4500 tisuce...da li znate kakva im je praksa, kako to ide? I da li se placa unaprijed ili kako? Nadam se da nisam dosadna, od mene puno srece za sve vas!!!

----------


## mare41

Na temi potpomognuta u ceskoj se bas o tome pisalo

----------


## zadnjivoz

Hvala Mare, ali zadnji post tamo je 2011 godine, a ono sto sam uspjela iscitati na stranicama samo se odnosi na refundaciju troskova, a mene zanima protokol sa Pragom oko donacije, kad se placa, koliko garantuju, ni sami mi nisu odgovorili u mailu precizno, a ne znam ni koliko mogu da se pouzdam u njih, pa ako ima neko da je radio u skorije vrijeme donaciju molim vas javite mi ....veliki pozdrav!

----------


## mare41

Moraš ici na zadnju stranicu te teme

----------


## zadnjivoz

a joj Mare izvini, jesam li ja luda, evo ponovo isla http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58112-P...5%A0KOJ/page56 , na stranici 56 nista o tome, i to je zadnja...ima li jois neki link o ceskoj 
ili sam ja zaista skroz prolupala ?

----------


## bubekica

> a joj Mare izvini, jesam li ja luda, evo ponovo isla http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58112-P...5%A0KOJ/page56 , na stranici 56 nista o tome, i to je zadnja...ima li jois neki link o ceskoj 
> ili sam ja zaista skroz prolupala ?


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83044-P...uta-u-ČEŠKOJ

 :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Evo bubek ti stavila link, ti si gledala staru temu, pitaj tamo sve sto te zanima

----------


## bubicazubica

kaja76-sretno do samog kraja!!!
evo jedne +42 s friškog jučerašnjeg feta

----------


## Mojca

Sretno!!
 :Smile:

----------


## zadnjivoz

Hvala puno i puno srece daljeee za 42+ forumasicu sa Fet, vjerujem da ces nas obradovati !!!

----------


## kaja76

Sretno, i još puno lijepih vijesti na ovom pdf-u

----------


## perla5

Sretno curke purke! Cekamo prvu dobitnu :worldcup:

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala vam cure!!!

----------


## suncokret19

Veseli nastavak moje alergije: nakon tuširanja (priznam,malo je duže trajalo jer sam morala hladnom vodom smiriti svrbež od kojeg sam doslovno plakala), reakcija je bila krvavocrvene ruke i noge i oajećaj da imam knedlu u grlu i nisam mogla gutati. Odlazak na hitnu i injekcija silopena. Stanje se smirilo, ali daleko je to od dobrog.
Danas 1.folikulometrija. imamo po  4-5 folikula na svakom jajniku od 12-8 mm (PCOS). 
I ajmo još šećer na kraju mojih muka: moj dr.na bolovanju pa me preuzima drugi dr. Imam osjećaj da će ovo završiti identično 1.stimulaciji i opet odođenom trnasferu zbog hipera   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

Postala na krivoj temi.. oprostite  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

drage moje klubašice...prijavljujem negativan fet...ali to ne znači da ću odustati.Nikako,nakon dugog toplog ljeta slijede nove pobjede!

----------


## Mojca

:Sad:  

Vibrice za jesen!

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala draga!!!!!!!!!
bit će plodna jesen!!!!!
mislim ipak je ovim mojim frozen mrvicama bilo pretoplo i u meni i vani...(moramo se malo šaliti)

----------


## kaja76

> Hvala draga!!!!!!!!!
> bit će plodna jesen!!!!!
> mislim ipak je ovim mojim frozen mrvicama bilo pretoplo i u meni i vani...(moramo se malo šaliti)



Žao mi je bubice, ali jesen će sigurno biti uspjkešnija. Ti smrzlići se valjda ne mogu adaptirati na ove vrućine, možda budu i manje kvalitetni. Vjerojatno najbolje stave u svježem ciklusu. Puno sreće drugi put

----------


## perla5

Vibramo za jesenske bebe!

----------


## navi

> Evo ja ću početi 
> Spremam se opet u Prag na donaciju i zove mene mama i kaže: Čujem da se opet spremaš po bebu. Ja kažem: Da, iduće godine. A ona meni: Ja više nisam spremna za sve te šokove!!!
> Mislim ono..... ona nije spremna 
> Kako ste se vi nosili s time s najužom okolinom? Jesu li vam puno jamrali da bi trebali napokon odustati?



Vidjeh tvoj potpis, predivno, predivno :Heart:

----------


## hulija

Vi ovde mi dajete puno nade oko toga hvala vam ja se puno bojim zbog god iako sada cu tek u novembru da napunim 31 god  imala sam dve icsi i dve neuspesne trudnoce

----------


## optimista40

Pozdrav svima!
Ja sam nova na ovom sajtu, ali naravno zna se zašto. Čitala sam malo baš ovu temu, 40* i svima puno, puno hvala, toliko ste pune duha, optimistične, hrabre, voljne za pomoći da stvarno nemam riječi.
Puno, puno ste mi pomogle, ja se tek spremam uzeti uputnicu i krenuti u pohode po našim bolnicama. Pred 4 godine imala sam vanmateričnu trudnoću, do tada nisam ni znala da mogu ostati trudna i odstranjen je desni jajovod. Znam da su male šanse, ali uvijek sam morala težim putem u životu, pa valjda i sad moram.
Samo se pitam zašto mi nitko nije rekao kada sam bila u dvadestima, da je to najbolje vrijeme za roditi? Pa onda borba za golu egzistenciju, pa razvod braka, i nikako nikako kada si u tim problemima dijete mi nije padalo na pamet. 
A sada, iskreno ljubomorna sam, inače nisam takav tip, ali ljubomorna sam kako nekima bez problema uspije da imaju djecu. Ma neka im sva sreća, ali kako se ono kaže"SVAKO DIJETE IMA PRAVO NA RODITELJE, ALI NEMAJU SVI RODITELJI PRAVO NA DJECU".
Uglavnom, hvala vam na savjetima, divne ste i hrabre.
Držite se.

----------


## Mojca

> Samo da prijavim jednu trudnoću... ne moju.  
> 
> Frendica 44 godine (idiopate, sve ok kod oboje), nakon niza aih i jednog ivf-a pred 4 godine odustala od borbe za drugo dijete... jučer javlja da je trudna. Kućna radinost... bez nekog truda s trakicama i sl... slučajno.  Presretna je... A i ja.







> Prošla je 10 tt. Sve školski. 
> Pratimo dalje.






> Nifty odličan. Sve pet. 
> Pišonja. 
> 
> Eto, moram bar ja o prijateljici kad se već nitko ne javlja.







> Update. 
> Oko 25 tt su. Sve ok. 
> 
> Jedini problem je koje ime odabrati. Jer je stariji sin toliko velik da ne odlučuju dvoje nego troje.


Za obe koji su pratili, javljam da je pišonja stigao. 
Mama i beba super. 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

hvala Mojca za apdejt - čestitamo mami i tati  :Smile: ) mama postala s punih 45 godina? prekrasno!

----------


## Mojca

Skoro 45.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, mora neko upast i u onaj dobar dio  :Smile: !

----------


## Mojca

Drago mi je da ti spominješ dobar dio.  :Smile:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Mora ga se spominjati, taj vrlo rijetki ishod zaslužuje da ga se posebno istakne, baš zbog toga što je tolika aberacija, ali nikako nemogućnost... malo toga je u životu baš nemoguće, tu se uvijek radi o različitim nijansama vjerojatnoće. Mislim, zato smo mi zapravo tehnički korektno na ovom PDF-u mahom uglavnom subfertilni (rijetko tko baš nema maternicu ili 0 spermija pa je ono 100% neplodan i nema nikakve šanse, ono 0 posto, za spontanu trudnoću), iako se mi zapravo osjećamo najčešće neplodni (nitko ne priča "kako me teško pogodila subfertilnost", nego svi pričamo "neplodnost je bolest itd."). Kad već inzistiramo na terminološkim razlikama (npr. "potpomognuta" (koja baš još i nije zaživjela (još) u narodu i IVF (koje zapravo i ja najčešće prevodim laicima u onaj nepoželjni termin koji zapravo jedini razumiju)... bitno je osvijestiti i tu razliku, barem ja mislim.

----------


## nevena

Mojca prekrasno za tvoju prijateljicu. Cestitam joj od srca

----------


## bubicazubica

Samo kratak pozdrav mojim klubašicama :grouphug: 
Ne odustajem,nakon današnje ß 1,4...nešto se ipak događalo,i pozitivna sam u tome smislu..probat ćemo još jednom s mojim js,a onda razmišljanja o pragu(mislim sam dr.je rekao da o tome za sad još ne razmišljamo,ali ja želim bit unaprijed pipremna)
Sretno svima!

----------


## bubicazubica

ops..pripremna..vidi se da sam malo neurozna :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Bubicazubica,  žao mi je  :Sad:  

Sto kaže Dr zašto takva različita reakcija na gotovo isti protokol, 8 oplodjenih vs 1 oplodjena.

Istina, skoro godina dana je zmeđu stimulacija, ali ipak mi se čini drastična razlika.

Jesi radila nove nalaze hormona  prije zadnje stimulacije?

----------


## Mojca

Grlim, draga.

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala drage moje.
Inesz,jesam nalaze hormona sam radila mislim da je bio 6.mj ,i sve je bilo ok,ne mogu se sad sjetiti,pogledat ću doma ali dr.je rekao-super,nije se ništa promijenilo od zadnjeg puta.
Loša reakcija ???ne znam zbog čega se dogodila,imamm jedonstavno neki filing i različite opcije;loš ciklus(možda sam sam išla ciklus prije bilo bi ok??);moje godine;stresovi...i dr.nije mogao vjerovati da sam tako loše reagirala,ja se nisam ni nadala niti bilo kojoj js,a ne čak i transferu...
Ne znam što bi rekla na sve to...dogovor za dalje je sredina 1.mj 2016,možda sa nekom blažom stim.A do tad ću ponovo napraviti sve hormonalne pretrage.Vjerujem da kad bi vadila AMH on bi pokazao skoro nikakvu plodnost(a možda se i varam),tako da to neću raditi,bitniji su mi antralci.
Razmišljam čak i o Pragu..ma svašta nešto razmišljam,jer to je ono što mi ne da da odustanem.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bok, cure, želim vam se pridružiti u klub jer krećem u prvi mpo postupak, a tek sam nedavno shvatila da zbog godina nisam baš u nekom izglednom položaju. Kopkalo me gdje se mogu naći slični "slučajevi", podijeliti brige, pitanja, iskustva pa sam naišla na ovu stranicu i bacila se na čitanje... S 34 sam prirodnim putem rodila dečkića, svi smo nakon par godina željeli prinovu no nije se ništa događalo... Dr. su savjetovali da čekamo, opustimo se, pili smo vitamine, ciljali pomoću uzv-a, bez uspjeha. Dr. i dalje pozitivni - da smo još mladi, stignemo (ja 39+, mm 37+), a vidjeli su loš mužev sgram!!!, no prekipilo nam je. Otišli smo privatno, napravili sve nalaze prošli mj.: ja ok, MM loš sgram + godine. Mpo dr. kaže da su prijašnji ginići bili strašno neozbiljni jer da smo već stari i da gdje sam do sad? I ja sam se to počela pitati. Iskreno, do prošlog mj. nisam se brinula jer sam mislila da će nam mpo sigurno pomoći, a sad sam realnija i, naravno, informiranija, jedino nemam baš nikoga u svojoj blizini s mpo iskustvima pa se javljam u nadi da ću ovdje imati podršku, vidim da ste neke već veteranke u nazivlju ljekova, protokola i svega ostalog. Idem 20. na dogovor o protokolu i uzv. u Beta+.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Taps: 
kao prvo da ti poželim dobrodošlicu u naš mali klub..s nadom da ćeš i jako brzo izaći iz njega s lijepim vijestima!!
Ovdje postoje mnogo iskusnije cure od mene,koja je iskreno pohvatala sve što se pohvatati može u jako malo vremena(godinu i pol),ali još uvijek  i ne znam ništa...
Želim ti puno sreće u postupku!!!



> Bok, cure, želim vam se pridružiti u klub jer krećem u prvi mpo postupak, a tek sam nedavno shvatila da zbog godina nisam baš u nekom izglednom položaju. Kopkalo me gdje se mogu naći slični "slučajevi", podijeliti brige, pitanja, iskustva pa sam naišla na ovu stranicu i bacila se na čitanje... S 34 sam prirodnim putem rodila dečkića, svi smo nakon par godina željeli prinovu no nije se ništa događalo... Dr. su savjetovali da čekamo, opustimo se, pili smo vitamine, ciljali pomoću uzv-a, bez uspjeha. Dr. i dalje pozitivni - da smo još mladi, stignemo (ja 39+, mm 37+), a vidjeli su loš mužev sgram!!!, no prekipilo nam je. Otišli smo privatno, napravili sve nalaze prošli mj.: ja ok, MM loš sgram + godine. Mpo dr. kaže da su prijašnji ginići bili strašno neozbiljni jer da smo već stari i da gdje sam do sad? I ja sam se to počela pitati. Iskreno, do prošlog mj. nisam se brinula jer sam mislila da će nam mpo sigurno pomoći, a sad sam realnija i, naravno, informiranija, jedino nemam baš nikoga u svojoj blizini s mpo iskustvima pa se javljam u nadi da ću ovdje imati podršku, vidim da ste neke već veteranke u nazivlju ljekova, protokola i svega ostalog. Idem 20. na dogovor o protokolu i uzv. u Beta+.

----------


## bubicazubica

Evo,malo sam pročačkala po nalazima
Iz 5 mj.2015.        4.mj.2014.
LH       4.54             5,47
FSH    11.61             7,25
PROLAKTIN   348.3      498.8
ESTRADIOL   111.0      181.9
TESTOSTERON  0.677   0.507
FT4   12.70
TSH 0.98
 Rađeno 3 dc




> Bubicazubica,  žao mi je  
> 
> Sto kaže Dr zašto takva različita reakcija na gotovo isti protokol, 8 oplodjenih vs 1 oplodjena.
> 
> Istina, skoro godina dana je zmeđu stimulacija, ali ipak mi se čini drastična razlika.
> 
> Jesi radila nove nalaze hormona  prije zadnje stimulacije?

----------


## bubicazubica

ups,malo mi se sve poremetilo u pisanju brojčica,ali nadam se da ćete skužiti

----------


## Mojca

Nikica, dobrodošla! 
Super da ste se odmah dali u akciju. Kojeg si doktora izabrača u Beta+?

----------


## Dixy

Drage moje,

pratila sam Roda forum zadnje dvije sedmice, čekajući. Nažalost, moja beta je <1 , ali vjerovatno ću, ako se snađem za novac nekako, pokušati ponovo već sljedeći mjesec. Ono zbog čega se javljam je da razbijem neke predrasude, i da kažem da je važno pokušati. 
Naime, ja imam punih 45 godina. Imam već jedno dijete iz prvog braka. Veliko. MM ima mali volumen sperme, i nije išlo prirodno. Predugo smo čekali, ali priča je ovakva: Na prvom pregledu, bez ikakve terapije ( nijedan doktor ne voli pacijenticu 45+  :Smile:  ) ja sam u startu imala 6 folikula na janicima, i svi nalazi su mi bili u redu. Odluičili smo se da pokušamo, i u kratkoj stimulaciji (11 dana) , ja sam "proizvela" 13 jc - toliko ih je aspirirano. Svaki dan na UZ osoblje bolnice se čudilo mojim jajašcima, i količini i izgledu. Od toga se oplodilo 9. Vraćena dva super embriona, 3 dan. Ostalo je faktor sreće ... odnosno vjerovatno hormona, ali ni nauka još nije odgovorila na to. Ono što sam htjela reći je da nema pravila, i treba pokušati, ne znači da žene poslije 45 nemaju svoje jajne ćelije, i da ne mogu imati djecu. 
Svima želim puno sreće. Ovo je neobično iskustvo, bez obzira da li ćemo skupiti za još jedan ( ili više) pokušaj, bez obzira na uspjeh, ovo iskustvo me potpuno promijenilo kao osobu. Zato vas sve volim, navijam sa vama, šaljem vam sve moje najljepše misli, i samo naprijed  - Go for gold!!

p.s. Ako nekom znači - jesam pila čaj od virka, i jeste čudesan - otkad ga pijem sekret mi je kao u djevojčice, nema pms-a, i ciklusi na 28 dana. Da li pomaže za plodnost ne znam, možda i to, ali da je dobar za žene , potpisujem

----------


## Mojca

Dixy dobrošla, zbilja neobičan rezultat za žene naše dobi!
Što je bilo s preostalih 7 oplođenih js? 
Gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## Dixy

Mojca, ja živim u Zemunu, tako da sam radila u Beogradu, klinika Ivanović, prezadovoljna sam, i pristupom, i radom, i odnosom, sve! Doduše, ja ne volim da pametujem, radim što mi se kaže, i pustim da svako radi svoj posao  :Smile: . Ali doktorica Gordana odaje utisak osobe koja zna šta radi već na prvi pogled. Čitav život je tome posvetila, ona i muž. Danas kad su me sestrice zvale, činilo mi su da su tužnije nego ja.
Preostali embrioni ... nisu zaleđeni na moju veliku žalost, čini mi se da rekoše da za to postoji starosna granica, ali vjerovatno nisu preživjele do blaste, jer mislim da je doktorica bila spremna prekršiti prvo pravilo da su lijepo porasle, ali vjerovatno nisu. Pitaću kad odem, rekla mi je danas : mjesec dana odmora, pa ponavljamo  :Smile: . Pa sad vidjećemo, mm je sad jako down, jer on se već bio pomirio živjeti bez djece, a onda sam ga nagovorila, pa je dobio nadu, pa sad razočarenje. Muškarci se ne re-uspostavljaju  tako brzo kao mi  :Smile:  . Iako je on godinu dana mlađi od mene, ja ga stalno zafrkavam što se snuždio kad je život pred njim!! :D

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubicazubica i Mojca, hvala na podršci! Izabrala sam dr. Dmitrović, mada sam o svima svašta čitala tako da više nisam pametna. Budući da nemam nikakvih iskustava, držat ću se predosjećaja, a on je za nju dobar. Bila sam na konzultacijama, zatim na prvom uzv-u, dobila terapiju i sad idem iz dana u dan. Važno mi je da sam ginekološki zdrava, no dr. brine mužev loš sgram tako da ćemo vidjeti što će biti... Dala mi je za početak Puregone pa čekam srijedu da se vidi kako reagiram. A pikanje uopće nije ništa posebno, vidim da sam se bez veze bojala.  :scared:  Dr. je bila optimistična, odgovorila mi je što sam pitala.

----------


## sara79

> Bubicazubica i Mojca, hvala na podršci! Izabrala sam dr. Dmitrović, mada sam o svima svašta čitala tako da više nisam pametna. Budući da nemam nikakvih iskustava, držat ću se predosjećaja, a on je za nju dobar. Bila sam na konzultacijama, zatim na prvom uzv-u, dobila terapiju i sad idem iz dana u dan. Važno mi je da sam ginekološki zdrava, no dr. brine mužev loš sgram tako da ćemo vidjeti što će biti... Dala mi je za početak Puregone pa čekam srijedu da se vidi kako reagiram. A pikanje uopće nije ništa posebno, vidim da sam se bez veze bojala.  Dr. je bila optimistična, odgovorila mi je što sam pitala.


Nikica koliko los je sgram???

----------


## Dixy

Nikica, za ICSI ti je dovoljno nekoliko spermića, ali bukvalno, po jedan za svaku js i ne moraju biti čak ni nešto pokretni! Mi smo imali isto malo, ali nije bilo problema za oplodnju. Samo ako dobro odreaguješ na stimulaciju, i napraviš nekoliko (barem jednu) js, a to ne bi trebalo praviti problem, kako mi se čini iz svega što si napisala. Navijam za tebe!!  Biće to sve dobro, glavno je da ti nemaš sporednih problema koje treba rješavati. Samo se bockaj, i mazi jajnike da se zahuktaju :D.

Ja sam počela ponovo da pijem čaj od virka (vrkute), kapsule žutog noćurka, jedem ciklu, jabuke, po 50 gr.dijetalnog kikirikija, i što više proteina, i bez slatkiša. Pa s Božjom pomoći za dva mjeseca nadam se opet pokušati.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Piše 0% progresivno pokretnih i 20% "zbunjenih", a morfologija 6%, no taj broj ne razumijem koliko je ili nije važan/loš.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Dixy, prvo da kažem da ti skidam kapu, dižeš nam svima moral! Tješi me ta činjenica da je i jedan dovoljan za oplodnju, no ako nisu baš kvalitetni, neće doći dalje do razvoja. No o tom, po tom... Danas me je dr. pregledala i kaže da je zadovoljna jer da imam 9 lijepih folikula, dogovorile smo terapiju za dalje i u subotu opet kontrola pa će se valjda znati dan aspiracije. Isto je komentirala da endometrij izgleda baš dobro, sva je nekako optimistična u vezi mene. Naravno da mi optimizam treba više no brige i strahovi, no ne osjećam se ni smireno ni zabrinuto. Ne znam čak ni opisati to stanje. Vjerujem da će me uhvatiti trema prije aspiracije pa sve do vijesti o napretku oplodnje, no oboružala sam se lakim štivom pa će biti lakše. Sad upravo organiziramo za vikend proslavu sinovog 5. rođendana pa mi i to pomaže da sam u boljem raspoloženju. Idem sada uspavati svoje jajnike, bogme su se naradili!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Drage moje, stvarno mislim da uz godine ide i veća samosvjesnost, znamo kako se paziti i udovoljiti svome tijelu i duhu, voljeti se zbog sebe, a ne zbog drugih stoga nam, bar u tome, godine idu u prilog. Meni je sad puno lakše nositi se sa stresom no pred 10 godina. Uočila sam sljedeće: s 30 su nas ljudi ispitivali kad mislimo imati dijete jer da nam je vrijeme, a mi smo objašnjavali sebe, svoje planove, trudili se da obitelj shvati što želimo, onda je to vrijeme ispitivanja preraslo u zlosutna predviđanja, statistike, čak i predbacivanje od strane roditelja. S 34 sam rodila i umjesto smamnjenja pritiska, bilo je : hvala Bogu, konačno, sad ste valjda isplanirali odmah i drugo, jesi li bila najstarija u rodilištu... Zaokupljeni prinovom, manje smo objašnjavali, no ipak smo osjećali pritisak godina. Kako nove prinove nije bilo, već je nakon pozdrava bilo: znate li što je, što ste poduzeli, pa sad ni nemojte jer ste stari (MM '78), savjeti o pozama, čak i u javnosti, ma još više pitanja nego prije prvog djeteta! Za čudo, više se ne uzrujavamo, ne odgovaramo ako ne želimo i svima s ponosom kažem da samo muž i ja želimo o tome razgovarati te da je to intimno. Izgleda da danas slabi osjećaj za ono što je intimno u planiranju obitelji.

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, 
često se s čežnjom sjetim nekadašnjih kava kluba 39+... druženja koja su me držala na životu i bila jedini trenuci opuštenosti. 

Pa, u to ime... iako sam "over& out", predlažem jednu kavu... da ne prođe godina da sa se nismo vidjele.  :Smile:  
Predlažem utorak 15.12. Ako vam ne paše, predložite drugi termin... a bome možete i mjesto...  :Smile:  

Nadam se da se vidimo. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Evo da prijavim punkciju 9 folikula, sutra ću zati više: kave su kvalitete bile js i je li došlo do oplodnje.

----------


## ljube

Mojca, super, zbilja vec fali 39+ kava.  :Smile: 
Utorak odgovara, mjesto dogovorimo.

----------


## tetadoktor

i ja sam za

----------


## Kadauna

pa.... mogla bih i ja pokušati doći...

----------


## Mojca

:Very Happy: 

Ajmo onda neko lijepo mjesto, ne prebučno, ne pregužvovito.

----------


## ljube

Lav kod Kamenitih?

----------


## Mojca

Super ideja. 
Može. 

Bar ćemo vidjeti i božićni "kičeraj" centra grada.  :Smile:

----------


## comeonsense

> *Drage naše Q10 cure
>   Otvaram novu temu kao nastavak na staru.
> 
> **Pokušat ćemo još jednom jer znam da vam ova tema puno znači. 
> Ona stara, također kao i neke druge, već dugo nema neki edukativni karakter. Uglavnom su to bili dogovori za kavu i čestitanja i sl. 
> 
> Pokušat ćemo to promijeniti.* *
> 
> Dogovori za kavu su posebna tema...Svaka kava, nova tema. Staru ključamo.
> ...


Evo, pokušala sam par puta naći mjesto za neka moja mala iskustva u cijelom ovom sustavu MPO. Na žalost, sve nove teme koje su otvarane u zadnjih par godina mi nekako nisu sjele za nešto češće pisati. Negdje ne bih htjela svojim iskustvima pokvariti veselje ili nadu drugim parovima, negdje se čitajući vaše sretne priče,u meni najprirodnije počela vraćati tuga koja ti zapravo ostane tu negdje za cijeli život. Naš mi je ginekolog, nakon negativnog hcga, rekao da ni on ne voli neuspjehe... Valjda me procijenio kao osobu koja voli uspjehe u životu. Jesu oni krasni, ali trudnoća je nešto sasvim drugo te nakon takvog nalaza i nakon takvog postupka u meni je bila samo tuga iako sam se trudila boriti s njom totalnom kontrom- smijehom. Neku konkretnu podršku nisam imala u nikome, valjda je to bilo do moje percepcije, osobito nakon stimulacije čiji učinak ne nestane odmah kao nekim čarobnim štapićem... Danas sa strane promatram cijeli taj sustav koji je usrećio mnoge ljude, ali neki su ostali i ovako kao ja- nedorečeni. Puno slova za jedan Forum. Sretno svima koji pokušavaju, osobito ženama jer njihovo tijelo i psiha održava tu granu medicine... Po mom skromnom mišljenju. Pozz

----------


## Nikica 1976

Vesela vijest: jučer je bio transfer blastociste, a još tri su ostale za pohraniti. Eto malo optimizma za zreliju reproduktivnu dob  :Smile: .

----------


## Inesz

Nikica sretno!
Gdje si bila u postupku? Kakvu si stimulaciju imala? Koliko js dobila? Kakvi su ti nalazi?

----------


## Nikica 1976

Hvala Inesz!
Betaplus, puregon+cetrotide, 9 js - 7 se oplodilo, no do drugog dana ostalo je 5 četverostaničnih. Na kraju 4 dobre blastociste, jedna fragmentirana.
Sa mnom sve super, osim reproduktivne dobi  :Smile: , a mm loš sgram (0%progr. pokretnih) pa smo imali icsi.

----------


## nina977

> Hvala Inesz!
> Betaplus, puregon+cetrotide, 9 js - 7 se oplodilo, no do drugog dana ostalo je 5 četverostaničnih. Na kraju 4 dobre blastociste, jedna fragmentirana.
> Sa mnom sve super, osim reproduktivne dobi , a mm loš sgram (0%progr. pokretnih) pa smo imali icsi.


Odličan rezultat..držim fige za betu :Smile:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Hvala, Nina! Zaboravila sam napisati i ovitrele, a predzadnja dva dana gonal+cetrotide. Kaže dr. da bolju reakciju nisam mogla imati. No, vidjet ćemo uskoro, a do tada... :spava:

----------


## tal

Bok curke ...zanima me ima li ko od vas u 42 god. a da je uspjela sa ivf  ? Ja sam uskoro 42 i do sad sa dva stimulirana ivf od kojih dobijem 7 j.s oplode se svi i na kraju dogura do 2 blastociste i ništa za smrzliče  :Sad:  . I u oba pokušaja prokrvarim 8-9 dan . Uglavnom sve mi bude super samo nikako da se desi implatacija :'( . Ima li koja od vas sličan slučaj a da je na kraju došlo do sretnog završetka ?

----------


## nevena

Tal, bilo ih je, nije ih bilo puno ali bilo ih je. Ovo je post od anaea40, nekako se cesto sjetim nje. Tebi svu srecu zelim.




> Dajem podršku svim iznad 40 u pokušajima da ostvare svoju želju za  potomstvom. Ja sam uspjela u dobi 42 g i 3 mj. sa svojom jajnom stanicom  u državnoj bolnici. Bila je puna stimulacija, 2 jajne stanice, 2 4 st.  zametka. I uspjela sam. Iz mene je bilo dosta postupaka, želja je bila  velika. Sad mi nije žao, sve se ružno zaboravi, ispuni te beskajna sreća  i ljubav prema tom malom biću koje si toliko želio. Sretno !!!

----------


## tetadoktor

kavica se pomiče za onaj tjedan između Božića i Nove godine zbog obaveza

nadamo se većem odazovu provjerene forumske ekipe

----------


## mare41

Ima ko na godisnjem tad, za jutarnju?

----------


## Mojca

Ima.

----------


## Mojca

> kavica se pomiče za onaj tjedan između Božića i Nove godine zbog obaveza
> 
> nadamo se većem odazovu provjerene forumske ekipe



Provjerene?  :Laughing: 

Drage 'neprovjerene' forumasice,  slobodno se pridružite. Nije td tako mislila.  :Heart:

----------


## ancica75

Pozz mogu li pitati dal za zene od 39 +ide odmah stimulacija ili ipak rade i prirodnu oplodnju??i sto je prirodna a sto stimulacija???

----------


## ancica75

Takodjer me zanina jer mi prijatelji idu na blizance kohaje to vrsta oplodnje?? Ona pije neke hormnone ili sto vec jos od proljeca kada je imala spontani od prve neuspjesne oplodnje

----------


## Inesz

Ancica75,
dobro došla na forum.

Tvojim prijateljima želim uspješan put medicinski potpomognute oplodnje i da čim prije postanu roditelji. Zbilja je lijepo kad neplodni parovi imaju podršku prijatelja. Možeš ih upitati da li žele razgovarati  o postupcima liječenja neplodnosti, pokaži im da ti je stalo i da im želiš dati podršku. 

Ako tvoji prijatelji trebaju informacije o postupcima liječenja neplodnosti slobodno neka pitaju svoje liječnike o svemu što im nije jasno i što žele znati. Mogu nam je priključiti i ovdje, na forumu, gdje će uvijek dobiti podršku i odgovore na pitanja.

Nastojat ću ti odgovoriti na tvoja gornja pitanja, mada nisam sigurna da sam dobro razumjela što si htjela pitati.

Kod žena starijih od 40 godina koje imaju kako-tako očuvanu funkciju jajnika, najbolje bih odmah bilo ići u stimulirani postupak. U stimuliranom postupku primjenom  injekcija hormona jajnici se potiču da u njima dozori više jajnih stanica. Nakon aspiracije, jajne stanice s oplođuju izvan tijela. Ako se jajne uspješno oplode i razvije više zametaka, u maternicu žene vraća (transferira) se jedan ili dva zametka, u nekim sučajevima dozvoljeno je u maternicu vratiti i tri zametka. Ako je u postupku dobiveno više embrija, embriji koji se ne vraćaju u maternicu, mogu se zamrznuti kako bi poslužili za ponovni pokušaj ostvarivanja trudnoće.

Nakon vraćanja zametaka u maternicu, slijed događaja je isti kao i kod spontanih (prirodnih) trudnoća. Ako se zametak/zametci implantiraju i nastave razvijati u maternici žena je trudna. Ako ne dođe do implantacije zametka, nema trudnoće. 

U mpo postupku koji se naziva postupak u prirodnom ciklusu, ne uzimaju se injekcije hormona niti drugi lijekovi za stimulaciju već se nastoji prije ovulacije aspirirati jajna stanica koja spontano dozrijeva u jajniku. U prirodnim mpo ciklusima, veliki je izazov dobiti jajnu stanicu. Ako se jajna stanica aspirira, podvrgava se  izvantjelesnoj oplodnji. Ako se jajna stanica oplodi i dobije zametak  koji se razvija, slijedi vraćanje (transfer) tog zametka u uterus.

U stimuliranom ciklusu može se dobiti više zametaka čime se povećavaju izgledi za trudnoću. 

Koliko godina ima tvoja prijateljica? Koji su uzroci nemogućnosti ostvarivanja spontane trudnoće? Gdje su bili do sad u postupku i kakvi su rezultati? 

Sretno tvojim prijateljima

----------


## rozalija

Drage moje cure iz kluba 39+
Samo da vas malčice ozdravim i zaželim puno uspijeha u Novoj 2016. godini i da u klubu bude puno lijeih vijesti.
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Drage moje cure iz kluba 39+
Samo da vas malčice pozdravim i zaželim puno uspijeha u Novoj 2016. godini i da u klubu bude puno lijepih vijesti.
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ancica75

Oni oboje imaju 41 g uskoro. Iako im je medicinski sve ok nikad nisu zatrudnili. U rijeci rade oplodnju. Lijecnici su im lani kad su zapoceli sa mpo rekli da se ne nadaju previse i da su im sanse male. Prvi put je odmah pocela krvariti i izbacila sve tako.a drugi put nije ni doslo do spajanja u laboratoriju. Sada ona uzima te hormone i oni se nadaju blizancima.

----------


## brar

Imam sad već preko 40. U 3 mj. krećem na oplodnju u Sv. Duhu. Užasno sam zbog toga uplašena. Bojim se kako će sve to ići, kako će mi djelovati svi ti lijekovi, a najviše me strah hoće li s bebom biti sve ok. Dr. je rekla da ide s najjačom terapijom; kakvi su simptomi?

----------


## jo1974

Pozdrav suborke nešto je tiho na ovoj temi,ja se polako vračam tamo gdje sam stala pije dvije godine,imam prekrasnog sina od 13mj i voljela bih da prije 42rođ. okušam se u sreći još koji puta,ko zna možda če sad iči brže ,jer nakon carskoga očistli su me od silnih priraslica koje sam zaradila od dvije operacije abdomena,u fazi sam skidanja kila i planiram krajem 3 početkom 4 mjeseca iči na dogovor za novi postupak,vadila hormone 3dc ali sam več zaboravila kako je to išlo,pa ako vam nije problem škicnite i recite mi svoje mišljenje  :Smile: 
3dc
Albumin 36L g/L ref.interval 40.6-51.4
Prolaktin 239.1mU/L 
FSH 5.7mU/ml 
LH 5.3mU/ml 
Estradiol 173.4 pmol/L
Testosteron 0.692nmol/l ref.interval 0.22-2.9
slob.testosteron 0.0111 nmol/l ref.interval 0.004-0.039
TSH 1.14iu/ML ref.interval0.35-4.94
SHBG 43.3 nmol/L ref.interval 26.1-110.

posebno me brine ovaj ALBUMIN

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
Pozdrav ekipi +40...!!!!
Nije me bilo dugo ovdje,ali to ne znači da vas nisam čitala..pogotovo mi je za oko posebno drago čitati naš klub...i još ga do kraja nisam pročitala(čitam od onih prvih postova s početka foruma)...
Još malo pa punim +++40  :Smile: 
a sutra ako nebo da,krećem sa novom stimulacijom(danas sam na pregledu i dogovoru kod dr.,a m mi je poranila)
Curama u klubu sretno u svim daljnim postupcima,čekanjima ma svima sretno u svemu!!!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

Jo,dobrodošla ponovo među nas(kaže ona koja je isto leteća i nevidljiva ovdje).Mislim da su ti nalazi hormona sasvim ok,a za neku bolju informaciju sigurno će se naći neka cura koja će ti bolje objasniti.
..moji najnoviji nalazi hormona

LH 4,01 
FSH 8,31 
PROLAK. 254 
ESTRADIOL 219,5 
TESTOST. 0,488 
TSH 0,43

----------


## Mojca

Sretno bubice!!

----------


## Inesz

jo1974  :Heart: 
sretno! jesi već krenula?




> Imam sad već preko 40. U 3 mj. krećem na oplodnju u Sv. Duhu. Užasno sam zbog toga uplašena. Bojim se kako će sve to ići, kako će mi djelovati svi ti lijekovi, a najviše me strah hoće li s bebom biti sve ok. Dr. je rekla da ide s najjačom terapijom; kakvi su simptomi?


Brar, dobro došla i sretno!  :Heart: 

Idi bez straha u postupak. MPO nije lagan put, ali generalno gledajući ti postupci su sigurni za ženu i za bebe koje se rađaju nakon mpo postupaka.
Naravno, svaki postupak liječenja nosi i svoje rizike, ali gledaj na mpo kao način na koji ćeš ostvariti roditeljstvo.

Informiraj se, pitaj liječnike o svemu što imaš potrebu znati. Piši na forumu, tu je puno članica koje su mpo prošle.

 :Heart:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Hvala...
krećem od sutra 3dc-enlova 150,sljedeći utz u srijedu



> Sretno bubice!!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubicazubica, Brar i jo1974, sretno, neka bude sve kako treba! 
Nisam se javljala od prosinca jer nakon negativnog testa uzela sam ciklus odmora. Krajem siječnja bila sam na FET-u. Test mi je jučer bio pozitivan, a sutra ću vaditi betu. Eto malo pozitive u klubu za početak godine  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Inesz

Nikica, bravo. Sretno!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Hvala, javit ću kako se situacija dalje razvija.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Super vijest!!!!!!!!!!!
Čestitke od srca!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Nikica, jesi uradila betu?
Bubicazubica, hoćeš imati samo elonvu?

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubicazubica, hvala!
Nisam vadila jer mi je danas ginić radio popodne pa sam dobila uputnice za sutra i za četvrtak.

----------


## jo1974

Sretno Nikice i ja sam u 40-toj postala mama  :Smile: 
Bubicezubice i tebi želim sreću i neka ovaj postupak te iznenadi  :Smile: 

Inesz ja planiram u 4 mj. otići na brdo i dogovoriti se za postupak planiram da če me odmah uzeti jer u 8mj. punim 42god.  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Inesz sutra idem na fm,ali mislim da će mi dodati još i nešto puregona.
Hvala jo1974 i ja tebi želim sreću na brdu! :Smile:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Hvala, jo! Vadila sam jutros betu, 498 je!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sony

> Hvala, jo! Vadila sam jutros betu, 498 je!


 :grouphug:

----------


## jo1974

> Hvala, jo! Vadila sam jutros betu, 498 je!



Odlična beta ,bravo draga nek je sad sve po školski   :grouphug:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Hvala ti još jednom, daj Bože da bude! Jesi i za prvo dijete morala u mpo? Ja nisam pa nisam ni znala koliki je stres stalno provjeravati hormone i još koješta. Stvarno, svima skidam kapu!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Sony, hvala i tebi! Pišem na Forumu jer želim ohrabriti i poduprijeti sve koji se trude ostvariti trudnoću u već "zrelim" reproduktivnim godinama. Prije no što smo krenuli u postupak bilo mi je drago čitati tuđa iskustva, a posebno me ganulo kako su svi spremni i u veselju i u tuzi biti jedni drugima podrška!

----------


## jo1974

Da nakon 8ivf rodila se moja zvjezda danica,a prije toga sam prirodno izgubila 4 trudnoće,sad se nadam još jednoj sreći iako neočekujem previše ipak ču probati nikad se nezna  :Smile:

----------


## Nikica 1976

> Da nakon 8ivf rodila se moja zvjezda danica,a prije toga sam prirodno izgubila 4 trudnoće,sad se nadam još jednoj sreći iako neočekujem previše ipak ču probati nikad se nezna


Vidiš, stvarno nikad ne znaš, držim fige da uspiješ! Ja sam rodila prvo dijete bez problema, nisam ni znala da će s drugim biti problem. Meni je ovo iskustvo pokazalo koliko treba imati snage, volje i želje i, čini mi se, sreće. Ti si se stvarno namučila već do sada, nadajmo se da će ovaj put biti bezbolnije  :Love: .

----------


## bubicazubica

Nikica -čestitke za super betu!!!!
Ja jučer s utzv malo ,ali samo malo bedirana..očekivala sam ne znam što u ovim mojim godinama..dr.je zadovoljan-3 desno(oko 12mm),lijevo dva manja(7mm) na koje mi rekao da ne računam(ali ja računam :Smile: 
Sutra 9dc dodajem puregona225+ od jučer orgalutrana,sljedeći spoj na utz u subotu,punkcija ili ponedjeljak ili utorak.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubicazubica, hvala ti! Danas sam vadila drugu, ispala ja 1156, što je, mislim, dobra vrijednost. A sad u nove pobjede: uzv za dva tjedna - preživjeti iščekivanje srčeka.
Ne brini, nije loše ni da budu tri, samo da budu dobre  :Love: . Kako se osjećaš u stimulaciji?

----------


## bubicazubica

Super je druga beta-takve su vrijednosti,slične tvojoj bile i moje...i samo hrabro naprijed,bit će sve u redu!!
Hvala ti na podršci,mislim da je ipak bitnija kvaliteta od kvantiteta :Smile: ...jedna ali vrijedna...ako bude i više,neću se žaliti.
Osjećam se jako napuhnuto,drugačija je od prijašnjih stimulacija,od samog početka i više osjećam jajnike, svaku promjenu... u glavi-nikad nisam ni bila previše luda,neurozna,depresivna tokom cijele stim.-samo sam u licu malo natečena..tako da sve te protokole podnašam sasvim ok..Čak i nešto smršavim jer nisam uopće gladna,jedem samo zato"jer kao mora se"  :Smile:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Hej, Bubica, kako si? Jesi jako natečena? I kod mene je bilo tako kako pišeš, nije strašno bilo, no bilo mi je teško ući u robu jer nosim usku odjeću  :Laughing: .

----------


## tal

Bok cure evo vam se pridružujem . Juče sam imala transfer tri osmostanična i nadam se treći put treći dan tri mrvice da če biti bingoooo  :Wink:  .
Držim fige svima vama i lijepe želje za valentinovo  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Tal, sretno i tebi, daj Bože treću sreću! Kako se osjećaš? Ovaj put niste išli na blastociste?

----------


## tal

Ne ovaj put su se dr i embriolog dogovorili ns tri osmostanična jer sam do sad imala dva neuspješna sa dvi blastociste . Dva su mi još ostala pa čekam da mi jave iz laba stanje dali su za zamrzavanje . Danas bi se i moje tri mrve u meni trebale pretvorit u blastociste . Neznam kad da očekujem ugnježđenje ?

----------


## Inesz

Blastocista praktički odmah kreće u proces izlijeganja, i ako su uvjeti u uterusu zadovoljavajući, stanice trofoblasta blastociste invadiraju u endometrij. Taj proces implantacije nije jednokratan događaj već proces koji traje.

----------


## bubicazubica

Ma nisam uopće više natečena..ispuhala sam se> :Smile: 
Sutra punkcija...bila u subotu na utz :Shock: na tri desno još uvijek se drže(2 su bila nešto manje od 17mm,a jedan 14mm),a lijevo(2) idu puževim korakom i oko11mm su)..Hranila sam ih još u subotu s puregonom,sinoć dala ovitrele i molim se onome gore da će ipak bit nešto od svega toga :Smile: 
..ne osjećam se baš onako napuhnuto,bolno,tu i tamo me nešto štrecne...ono,kao da ni nisam u postupku..
Do sutra ću bit jako neurozna :cupakosu: 



> Hej, Bubica, kako si? Jesi jako natečena? I kod mene je bilo tako kako pišeš, nije strašno bilo, no bilo mi je teško ući u robu jer nosim usku odjeću .

----------


## Nikica 1976

Tal, sretno, negdje sam čitala da je nekad bolje vratiti zametke ranije jer se bolje razvijaju u maternici. Ja sam nakon prvog postupka bila toliko nekako preiscrpljena i pod utjecajem svih tih hormona da nisam maternicu ni osjećala, samo jajnike. Bila je super blastica, no nije se primila. Sad kad sam se odmorila, opet su mi vratili blasticu i primila se i sad sam stalno osjećala kako mi maternica radi. Dr. kaže da je nekima uspješniji FET od svježeg ciklusa, na početku mi to nije bilo jasno, no sad sam osjetno odmorenija pa valjda to ipak nešto pomaže. Mislim da je dobro mijenjati postupke ako jedan ne ide.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubicazubica, sretno sutra, drži se! Ideš s anestezijom ili bez?

----------


## tal

Hvala Nikica i ja sam čula dosta njih o uspješnom Fet kao budeš bez stimuliranih pa je tjelo čisto i odmorno pa ima bolje šanse da se primi . Ko če ga znat  :Smile:  
Bolucka me po maternici onako laganini pa neznam jeli to dobro ili ne jer mi je danas 2. dan nakon tronevnih transera .

----------


## Mojca

Cure drage, svima puno dobrih vibri!

----------


## _kikica_

Pozdrav svima,
i ja sam u klubu 39+ ☺
Krenula sam u Os, ali bih se htjela prebaciti u Zg. Imate li kakvih preporuka?
Razmišljam o Petrovoj i Vinogradskoj.

----------


## rozalija

> Hvala, jo! Vadila sam jutros betu, 498 je!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca. Bravo

----------


## red pepper

Bubice sretno! Slučajno navratila na forum i vidim da si u postupku..držim fige!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Mojca, Rozalija, hvala! Zirnem svakih par dana ovdje da vidim što ima, opuštam se doma i čekamo uzv sljedeću srijedu da vidimo je li sve ok. 
Bubucazubica, kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## bubicazubica

:grouphug: 
Hvala vam drage cure na dobrim vibrama-i bile su uspješne!!
Jučerašnja punkcija,od sveukupno 5 fol.(3 manja,a 2 velika,one nedostupne nismo dirali,a imala sam ih) dobila sam 2 js...Noćas nisam mogla spavati od mantranja"molim te samo barem jedna da bude dobra"...i obje su dobre.Transfer u petak ujutro!!!!
Nikica-dobila sam samo kratku i vensku analgeziju i lokalnu anesteziju.Nije boljelo ništa posebno,već sam to prošla,samo malo neugodan ubod a malo me navečer i danas boli,zateže tako da sam od sutra doma(imam ponekad fizički posao i ne da mi se baš s tim zezati)
Red -hvala ti!!!!!Kako si ti?

----------


## tal

Bubicazubica držim ti fige za uspješan transfer i pozitivnu betu . 
Meni je danas 4. dnt preksinoč me boluckalo malo i jutros ko pred mengu pa neznam dali je to dobar ili loš znak? 
Neznam dali ima cura tu na forumu koje imaju uspjeh sa osmostaničnim mrvama ?

----------


## jo1974

> Pozdrav svima,
> i ja sam u klubu 39+ ☺
> Krenula sam u Os, ali bih se htjela prebaciti u Zg. Imate li kakvih preporuka?
> Razmišljam o Petrovoj i Vinogradskoj.


Kikica na tebe je da odabereš,ja osobno nisam za petrovu,a prije bih na vv jer nema čekanja ,kako god odlučiš sretno  :Smile: 

Bubicazubica za super transfer i troznamenkastu betu  :Smile: 

nikica za srčeko  :Smile: 

svima sretno u kojmi god vodama plovili

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti!!!
Svaka od nas je različita,simptomi su različliti,nema tu nekakvih pravila.
I mene je boluckalo,i zatezalo baš taj 4dnt s blasticama,zaista sam mislila da ću prokrvariti... prošli tr.mi je bio isto 8-stanična mrva,sve me je bolilo,morala popiti tablete za bolove  mislim negdje oko5-6dnt..bila je biokemijska.
Želim ti da ti tvoji bolovi budu pozitivni bolovi :Smile: 




> Bubicazubica držim ti fige za uspješan transfer i pozitivnu betu . 
> Meni je danas 4. dnt preksinoč me boluckalo malo i jutros ko pred mengu pa neznam dali je to dobar ili loš znak? 
> Neznam dali ima cura tu na forumu koje imaju uspjeh sa osmostaničnim mrvama ?

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Hvala,mislim samo pozitivno!!!



> Kikica na tebe je da odabereš,ja osobno nisam za petrovu,a prije bih na vv jer nema čekanja ,kako god odlučiš sretno 
> 
> Bubicazubica za super transfer i troznamenkastu betu 
> 
> nikica za srčeko 
> 
> svima sretno u kojmi god vodama plovili

----------


## bubicazubica

Samo opušteno draga...vibram za srijedu i da se pokaže srčeko!!



> Mojca, Rozalija, hvala! Zirnem svakih par dana ovdje da vidim što ima, opuštam se doma i čekamo uzv sljedeću srijedu da vidimo je li sve ok. 
> Bubucazubica, kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## _kikica_

Hvala jo, još ni sama ne znam. Mogu li se tamo donijeti svoje nalaze, ili traže svoje?

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav svima,
> i ja sam u klubu 39+ ☺
> Krenula sam u Os, ali bih se htjela prebaciti u Zg. Imate li kakvih preporuka?
> Razmišljam o Petrovoj i Vinogradskoj.


Kikica,  dobro došla na forum.
Ako si 39+, preporučam da potražiš čim prije kliniku za postupak u Zagrebu.

Koja je dijagnoza kod vas? Kakav je mpo put do sad?

----------


## tal

Danas mi je 5 dnt trodnevnih sinoč prije spavanja i jutros zorom jaki bolovi ko oni menstrualni onako po sredini maternice i malo niže . Trčim na wc u mislima evo krenila uranjena menga ali ništa . Dali to može biti implataciski grčevi ili nemora značit ? Mada mi je za mengu malo rano koju očekujem tek oko 24 -25 . ?

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubicazubica, navijam za lijepu diobu i transfer u petak! Bolje se malo počuvaj, bit će vremena za posao. 
Tal, imala sam transfer blastice i cijelo vrijeme do testa me tako boluckalo, kao pred mengu, i sam se ponekad tako osjećam. Tako mi je bilo i  prvoj trdnoći pa je to valjda dobar znak, iako je sve individualno.
Ne mogu vam ni reći koliko jedva čekam uzv da čujem kako stvari stoje, lijepo sam si isplanirala dane, laganini i po guštu pa će i to čekanje nekako proći.
Sve vas  :grouphug: !

----------


## tal

Hvala Nikica nadam se i ja da ču tvojim stopama . Kad bi mogla testić pišnit ?

----------


## sara79

> Hvala Nikica nadam se i ja da ču tvojim stopama . Kad bi mogla testić pišnit ?


tal mozes vec 10 dnt  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Hvala Sara ?

----------


## bubicazubica

:grouphug: 
jutarnji pozdrav drage moje..
Od jučer inkubator jednoj 4.staničnoj i jednoj 8.staničnoj mrvi-kaže teta biologica savršene,bez fragmentacija,svijetle,s lijepim ovojnicama...transfer savršeno izveden..e sad slijedi ono najgore od svega-isčekivanje..
Pikam se fragminom,dobila brevactide,a još jednu u pon.si moram dati..uz sve one ostale medikamente-utriće,estrofem,folna,-diler :Smile: ...nije ni čudo da spavam ko mala beba!
Tal sretno!

----------


## perla5

Sretno bubicezubice! Ceka se do blastica?

----------


## perla5

Joj sad vidim da si ti inkubator :Smile:  Sretno do neba i nazad! I ja sam bila inkubator dvostanicnim i cetverostanicnim mrvicama. I jedna sad spava u sobi...

----------


## Mojca

Sretno bubice!

----------


## tal

Sretno bubicazubica i nek ti se lijepo ugnjezde svih 9 mj.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubica, držim fige da se lijepo ugnijezde!c :Heart:

----------


## tal

Cure ni ovaj put ništa ...9. dnt trodnevnih 8-st. i dobila rozkasti iscjedak šta znam kako ide dalje . Mada sam dobila prije vremena .Danas 27. dc a linače dobivam 30-32 dan c. 
Ipak sutra ču piš-test za sigurnost a u petak betu da imam za dalje . 
Tužno ali to bi bilo to ....svim čekalicama želim više sreće od mene :'(

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala vam drage moje cure-do neba!!!
 :grouphug: 
Tal-nemoj još razmišljati da je gotovo,možda je to ono famozna implantacija..I za testić će ti možda biti prerano(govori ona koja razmišlja o tome već danima,ali dala sam si brev.1500 i zaista nema smisla)
Glavu gore!!!!!!!!

----------


## tal

Hvala bubicazubica na podršci ....test je jutos negativan sutra ču betu vadit . U prošla dva puta uvjek krene sa ovim stilom rozikanje oće neće samo tad su bile blastociste a sad osmostanićni pa mislim da je zato uranilo . Sutra betu da mogu zvati dr. i vidit ima li nade za dalje  . Tebi držim fige da ugledaš +

----------


## Inesz

Tal, žao mi je radi minusa.

Kod tebe bi stvarno imalo smisla odraditi još koji postupak na teret hzzo-a jer imaš solidne nalaze i dobar odgovor na stimulaciju.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Tal, mislim na tebe, žao mi je što je ispalo tako. Vjerujem da ćeš skupiti snage za dalje, drži se!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubicazubica, kako je danas? Čitala sam kakve snove imaš  :Smile: , ja uz takve vruće imam i nešto poput noćnih mora tako da se probudim sva u nevjerici i kontam što to sve znači. Inače imam živopisne, intenzivne snove, no sada su se pojačali. Od negativnih simptoma prijavljujem glavobolju koju inače nikad nemam, a i neku čudnu mučninu, nekad ne znam je li od gladi ili ću povratiti. Za sad su mi kava i slatko fuj, što je čudo bjelosvjetsko! Sutra je konačno prvi uzv, baš sam znatiželjna kako je naša mrvica.

----------


## tal

Hvala Inesz i Nikice . 
Mislim ipak ču betu u petak vadit kako sam i trebala . Muči me šta ova M nikako da krene pa se mislim možda sam imala kasnu implataciju 9 dnt pa možda zato i rozikam u sitno mada jutros nije bilo ništa a sad popodne opet mrvica ...uffff za izludit .

----------


## Nikica 1976

Drage moje, evo sretnih vijesti: mrvica je dobro, čuli smo srce, jajnici su dobro tako da se prepuštam slatkom iščekivanju sljedećih pregleda i uživanju u trudnoći! 
Bubicazubica, gdje si, kako si?

----------


## Mojca

Lijepe vijesti! Samo tako naprijed!   :Very Happy:

----------


## _kikica_

> Kikica,  dobro došla na forum.
> Ako si 39+, preporučam da potražiš čim prije kliniku za postupak u Zagrebu.
> 
> Koja je dijagnoza kod vas? Kakav je mpo put do sad?


Evo sad čekam friške nalaze, a zvala sam Polikliniku Škvorc jer do kraja 3 mjeseca idu preko HZZO-a.
MM sve ok, ali ja imam nizak AMH, nemam jedan jajnik, pa je rad smanjen. FSH i LH uredni. Imala sam samo jednu punu stimulaciju u Os sa Menopurima, ali sam završila u ZG, i jedini folikul je pobjegao, pa su umjesto IVF napravili AIH. Očigledno nisam za punu stimulaciju, jer ne mogu dobiti puno folikula. Dr u Zg mi je savjetovao da idem na klomifene, a dr u Os je to smiješno. Pa koga sad tu slušati  :Shock:

----------


## Nikica 1976

> Lijepe vijesti! Samo tako naprijed!


Hvala! Nastavljam, nadajmo se još 30+ tjedana!  :rock:

----------


## bubicazubica

Cure drage..evo me..
Kao prvo čestitam na  :Heart:  Nikice!!!!!
Tal-grlim jako..s novom nadom naprijed u novi postupak!!
Nisam ništa pisala ovih dana,mada sam bila doma.Danas sam počela raditi,jer više sam bila luda doma i odlučila sam malo promijeniti okolinu :Smile: .
Od mojih simptoma svašta nešto,a opet ništa novo,danas 10dnt :Shock: dlazak na pipi jedno sto puta(a ne pijem toliko baš),užasan pritisak u donjem dijelu(možda i od brevactida kojeg sam si dala pred 7 dana),grudi od pred dva dana vruće i punije,a od jučer jako bolne sastrane,plavkaste žile po njima,aureole okrugle povećane..prduckanje i nesanica-stara priča.Jedino što me muti je to da nisam nimalo plačljiva,malo sam neurozna,ali ni sjena kao što sam bila kad je bio uspješan postupak.U subotu me tako boljelo da sam morala popiti lupocet,jer sam mislila da ću procuriti,sad pred malo ista stvar(sad se smirilo).Danas mi je 26dc(ciklusi su mi 26-28),a sutra je 14dpo..Ako sutrašnji dan prođe kako treba-onda sam na konju.
P.s.nisam našla koliko brev. 1500 ostaje u tijelu,da li možda netko zna?

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da 5 dana... 

Kad si se piknula?

----------


## bubicazubica

Prošli ponedjeljak sam si dala,tad mi je bio 3dnt,a dobila sam i na dan transfera.
Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## mare41

Bubicaz, ja cu cestitati

----------


## Mojca

Da,  to sasvim fino zvuči.  

KKad je beta?

----------


## bubicazubica

Dobar vam dan cure..ne čestitati još...možda ni nećete...ujutro sasvim blijeda crtica,mislim ono nije da je se mora baš tražiti s mikroskopom...vidi se,ali mislim da bi za 12dnt trebala biti vidljivija..Dobro nije baš ni bila prva jutarnja,jer sam prije toga bila na pipi,stavila utriće,onda sam popila čašu tople vode zatim kavu.. :Smile: 
U pon.sam se totalno osjećala vau-grudi sa strane jako bolne,vruće;čim sam malo duže stajala boljela su me leđa;napetost;nesnosna bol u donjem desnom dijelu i prema preponi,mislila sam da ću ići na hitnu navečer koliko me boljelo,nisam se nikako mogla namjestiti.Govorila sam mrvama neka si pronađu bolje mjesto jer da ih više neću maziti..Probudila sam se kao da niš nije ni bilo-splasnula sam,i nekako sam bila bljak...Rasplakala se za svaku sitnicu-cijeli sam dan provela  :Crying or Very sad: 
U petak sam planirala betu-14dnt,a možda odem i sutra.
Ako uspijem staviti slikicu vidjet ćete moju bijedu..

----------


## Mojca

Uf bubice... to čekanje je strašno. Drži se. Svo vrijeme virkam da čujem što ima s tobom... 

Ajd stavi sliku.

----------


## nevena

Ajoj bubice virkam i ja i bas sam se veselila kad si onaj post prije ovoga napisala. Ne znam, drzi se, ali jacina crtice nema veze, bitno je da se vidi, koncentracija u urinu je 50% manja nego u krvi citala sam. neznam, nadam se zajedno s tobom...

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala vam curke moje..sad pishnula gravidnost(nakon što sam išla 7x na wc od jutros )...moja druga crtica mi se sad čini vidljivija i deblja...pojma nemam..ono totalno sam se zbedirala bila u jutarnjim satima...čak sam mislila ić pod marendom u mediko na betu...a sad više ne mogu izać van...a iskreno ne ide mi se na drugi kraj grada..pa se vraćat na posao..možda kad budem išla doma..ili sutra ujutro..
Možda su one luđačke boli bile od one 4.st mrve koja se izborila malo kasnije :Smile: 
Mojca-pokušavam stavit sliku,ali ne mogu.

----------


## Mojca

Imaš pp.

----------


## Nikica 1976

*Bubicazubica*, ni slučajno ništa ne otpisuj! Ovaj plačljiv, blue osjećaj posljedica je hormona i njihovih fluktuacija, a grudi su me najviše boljele pred i par dana nakon transfera, isto bile vruće. Sutra će mi biti 8. tjedan, a uopće ih ne osjećam, stalno imam osjećaj da ću procuriti, šarafi me u maternici, a sve je ok. Bit će sve dobro, plus je tu, a odi izvaditi betu da se opustiš i ne brineš, to ti sad ne treba. Drži se!

----------


## jo1974

Bubice stalno navračam da vidim novosti,sretno sutra,moja 4st mrva sad ima 15 mj a nikakvih simptoma nisam imala,čekamo te  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Bubicazubica,jesi vadil betu?

----------


## bessoi

Beta 32. Transfer 4 dan 2 morule. Cure sto mislite?

----------


## nina977

Bessoi,nažalost mislim da je biokemijska.Ali svakako ponovi za 2 dana,možda se podupla,bilo je ovdje na forumu i niskih beta pa su lijepo narasle
Držim fige ,sretno..

----------


## bessoi

Obavezno jer nada uvjek postoji. 12i je dan ipak a cula sam da kod nas +39 zna cesce bit niza u pocetku po nekim statistikama. Ne znam jeste li vi naletili na taj podatak

Cestitam svim ljepim betama i dirzim fige svima

----------


## Mojca

Nažalost bubica javlja da nista ni od ovog pokušaja.

----------


## sara79

Joj pa kako sad to  :Sad: 
Bubi  :Kiss:

----------


## nina977

Bubi,grlim te  :Sad:

----------


## bessoi

Hvala

----------


## Zenii

Bubi..žao mi je  :Taps:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubica, draga,  :Sad:   :Kiss:   Ne znam što reći... Drži se!

----------


## bessoi

Bubica... Smrc

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Cure moje drage..hvala vam na vašim vibrama,lijepim riječima i podršci i svemu,mnogo mi znači.Kao što znate,moja beta 14dnt 2,2.
Prespavala jesam.odtugovala jesam,sad slijedi totalna nirvana,ne razmišljanje ni o čemu barem do 6 mj.a tad ćemo vidjeti.
Bessoi-vibram za najbolje!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bessoi

> Cure moje drage..hvala vam na vašim vibrama,lijepim riječima i podršci i svemu,mnogo mi znači.Kao što znate,moja beta 14dnt 2,2.
> Prespavala jesam.odtugovala jesam,sad slijedi totalna nirvana,ne razmišljanje ni o čemu barem do 6 mj.a tad ćemo vidjeti.
> Bessoi-vibram za najbolje!!!!!!!!!


Bubazubica hvala puno i ja tebi i svima nama

----------


## pak

Bubice drži se. Žao mi je

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti pak!!!
Jednostavno nekako s jednom nogom tu,drugom prema izlazu-kako kaže Parni valjak...Kao što je pisala Sneki,od riječi do riječi je potpisujem:da smo se ranije sreli;posložili kockice,složili život i razmišljali na drugačiji način-možda bi tada imali i manje godina i više vremena za pokušaje.Ali život piše drugačije priče..godine čine svoje i moramo toga biti svjesni.Ne želim da mi se ostatak života vrati samo u očekivanju postupaka,isprobavanja dobitnih kombinacija,isplakanih noći...jedan je život i ako ne ide u onom smjeru kako smo ga zamislili,moramo ga iskoristiti na druge mogućnosti.
Ali ovo još nije kraj za mene,ovo je samo moje neko razmišljanje što i kako dalje...
Bessoi-nisam još prošla druge pdf-e,kakva je tvoja druga beta?

----------


## bessoi

> Hvala ti pak!!!
> Jednostavno nekako s jednom nogom tu,drugom prema izlazu-kako kaže Parni valjak...Kao što je pisala Sneki,od riječi do riječi je potpisujem:da smo se ranije sreli;posložili kockice,složili život i razmišljali na drugačiji način-možda bi tada imali i manje godina i više vremena za pokušaje.Ali život piše drugačije priče..godine čine svoje i moramo toga biti svjesni.Ne želim da mi se ostatak života vrati samo u očekivanju postupaka,isprobavanja dobitnih kombinacija,isplakanih noći...jedan je život i ako ne ide u onom smjeru kako smo ga zamislili,moramo ga iskoristiti na druge mogućnosti.
> Ali ovo još nije kraj za mene,ovo je samo moje neko razmišljanje što i kako dalje...
> Bessoi-nisam još prošla druge pdf-e,kakva je tvoja druga beta?


Slazem se s tobom u potpunosti. Zivot prica razne price i "ako" i "da je bilo" ne smije bit nikad osnova. Predivna knjiga kaze "ako nesto uistinu zelis cijeli ce se svjet urotiti da to i dobijes" iako svjesne smo sto je zivot. Dok imas volje za dalje super... a ako nemas i to je super. Glavno je da si ti super sa svojom odlukom
Meni je jucer 3 dan nakon prve 32.33 bila 67.43. Doktor nije bas zadovoljan rastom..110% sve mi znamo koje su sve mogucnosti....i da ponovim u petak. Mozda podem i sutra ponovit.... ja jos vjerujem i sigurno ne odustajem

----------


## perla5

Suosjecam Bubice. Sjecam se kako sam ja nakon bete od 2,2 (jos sam tada mislila Mozda ima nade,nije 0? :Smile:  jos manje bauljala po gradu i plakala. Nisam mogla tog trenutka doma. Teski su to trenuci.
Tko nije prosao,tesko moze zamisliti tu dubinu ocaja. 
Ali i neopisivu snagu koja obuzima i tjera dalje. 
Zelim svojim suborkama da na kraju trnovitog puta dobiju malo mirisljavo bice. I tada se sve zaboravi...

----------


## angel 1

> Beta 32. Transfer 4 dan 2 morule. Cure sto mislite?


Evo da ti ja dam nadu..prije 5.godina... dakle transfer drugi dan nakon punkcije -2 embrija. Beta 16dnt- 67,5, 20dnt- 398 i 22dnt- 945 . U početku je bila jako niska-dr je rekao da je bila kasnija implantacija.. Ali rodila se curica! Sretno i tebi !

----------


## bessoi

> Evo da ti ja dam nadu..prije 5.godina... dakle transfer drugi dan nakon punkcije -2 embrija. Beta 16dnt- 67,5, 20dnt- 398 i 22dnt- 945 . U početku je bila jako niska-dr je rekao da je bila kasnija implantacija.. Ali rodila se curica! Sretno i tebi !


Hvala puno i cestitam na curici
prva beta 32.33 a nakon 3 dana...67.43. Doktor nije bas zadovoljan rastom..110% sve mi znamo koje su sve mogucnosti....i da ponovim u petak pa cekam petak..

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bessoi, sretno danas, držim fige za lijepu betu  :Smile: !

----------


## bessoi

> Bessoi, sretno danas, držim fige za lijepu betu !


Hvala... danas 199.7... 72%... doktor puno zadovoljniji...da je to bolje u skladu s godinama iako je krenulo nisko... sljedece ultrazvuk za 7 dana da vidimo. Drzimo fige i dalje

----------


## Mojca

Držimo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bessoi

Koji dan nakon transfera se preporuca napravit prvi ultrazvuk? Nasla sam na internetu ovaj kalkulator za dupliranje bete http://www.wantbaby.info/calculators/beta-hcg-levels

----------


## angel 1

Držim i ja fige !! Nek ti ta niska beta sretno raste i donese bebicu kao i meni  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

:grouphug:  mojim dragim curama...ne nisam nestala,niti vas zaboravila.Manje sam odlučila biti na forumu,posvetiti se drugim obavezama ali pratit ću vas i dalje i očekivati dobre vijesti u našem malom klubu...Kod mene mali odmak i pauza do početka 6 mj.,tako samo odlučili i mi i moj dr...a onda ćemo vidjeti dalje.
Bessoi nadam se dobrom nastavku tvoje priče nisam baš bila u tijeku,sad moram nadoknaditi zaostatke.

----------


## bessoi

Obavili UZV. Vidljiva jedna gestacijska manja za 3 dana nego ocekivano. Mozda je jednostavno kasnija implantacija pa je i prva beta bila niza. Ponavljamo UZV za koji dan i vjerujemo da ce ljepo narasti. Drzite nam fige i ako netko je imao slicnu situaciju bilo bi nam drago cut nesto o raslozima kasnije implantacije i vasem iskustvu
A bubazubica...uzivaj i zelim ti svu srecu...pratit cemo vas naravno na forumu

----------


## Inesz

bessoi, sretno!
koliko si tt? kolika je gestacijska?

----------


## angel 1

Bessoi napisah ti vec da je meni bilo isto tako  :Smile:  i na prvom uzv isto tako jedva vidljiva gv i u pocetku je sve kao nesto kasnilo ali su se u kasnijim tjednima mjere izjednacile s onim ocekivanim parametrima! Ne mogu sad do papira da ti kazem kad tocno u kojem tjednu..ali sve je poslije bilo uobičajeno.
Držim fige da se dalje sve razvija po ps-u!

----------


## bessoi

> bessoi, sretno!
> koliko si tt? kolika je gestacijska?


6+1 i 3.5mm i nazire se zumanjcana
Kaze da ne zna koji dan je bio transfer da bi bio prezadovoljan jer njemu ovo izgleda ko 5+4
Pitala sam doktora i kaze da nakon 40 je veca mogucnost kasnije implantacije..a mozda to govori i da me malo smiri...za 4 dana opet UZV. Vjerujem da ce narast

----------


## bessoi

Joj anglel1 bas ti hvala. Tvoje rjeci su me tako oraspolozile jer uz sve ovo sto svaka od nas prolazi ne znam kako se opustit i kako kazu uzivat u trudnoci. Iskreno vjerujem u dobro i da ce nas mrvica na jesen sve ostavit u cudu od srece kad se upoznamo

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bessoi, sretno, bude se to sve izjednačilo! 
Bubicazubica, dobro si odlučila, uzmi si vremena, držat ću ti fige za dalje!
Nije me bilo par tjedana jer mi je dosta bilo muka, sad se usuđujem primijetiti da se smiruje, danas mi je 10. tjedan. Povremeno ću doći škicnuti i navijati za sve žene koje bi željele postati mame. Sretno svima!  :grouphug:

----------


## bubicazubica

Bessoi-sretno na sljedećem utz i vjerujem u kasniju implantaciju!!!!
Nikica-hvala ti..ja tebi želim što manje mučnina,i ostalih neugodnih popratnih pojava..glavno da si ti nama jedna vesela i sretna a nadasve zdravljem odlična trudnica!!!
P.s ja i dan danas,10dc imam nekakve smeđkaste mrljice,neki spoting...do sad nikad tako kasno u ciklusu..valjda to dođe nakon 40+ :Laughing:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bubica, hvala! Dr. kaže da je sve u savršenom redu, idealan slučaj, inače sam zdrava i fit tako da stvarno ne smijem kukati, malo mučnine nije ništa strašnoga. Neka sve bude ok do kraja, pristajem i na mučnine sve vrijeme, samo da bebač bude dobro!
Svašta se mijenja nakon 40+, mene najviše čudi kako se kilice lako love, kako odjeća drukčije stoji, pa bore gdje ih nije bilo, pa i sijede posvuda... Tko zna što nas sve čeka i kako ćemo se nositi s tjelesnim promjenama  :sherlock: ! Inače sam jako vesela i živahna pa se nadam da me ipak još neko vrijeme neće brinuti godinice, a uz bebicu na putu i veselje koje će donijeti bit će sve lakše.

----------


## bessoi

Ponovili UZV danas... slabo raste GV.. trebala bi 1mm dnevno sto nije i nema embrionalnog odjeka. Ponovit cemo opet za tjedan dana ali doktor je ostavio male sanse u sestom sam tjednu trebalo bi se vidjeti..  jos vjerujemo i ne prekidamo terapiju... iako smo realno razgovarali o sljedecem postupku.

----------


## angel 1

Baš mi je žao da su takve vijesti...ali još uvijek držim fige za dalje!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Bessoi, nadajmo se da da će biti dobro, drži se!

----------


## bessoi

Hvala svima. Smirena sam skroz i totalno uvjerena u uspjeh bilo sad bilo ubrzo. Cesto ponavljam omiljeni mi citat...ako nesto taista zelus cjeli ce se svjet urotiti da to dobijes...
Sretno svima

----------


## bessoi

Ipak blighted ovum...nadamo se sad da ce tjelo samo ocistit i malo odmora do sljedeceg puta

----------


## angel 1

:Sad:  žao mi je, ali samo hrabro dalje naprijed..

----------


## nina977

Bessoi,žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## piki

Bessoi žao mi je. Drži se  :Sad:

----------


## bessoi

Hvala svima... dobro sam planiramo dalje i pozitivni smo. Trenutacno me brine kad ce mi stic? Da ne moram u bolnicu... ako ko ima savjet za koliko najcesce..i mogu li sto napravit da ubrzam... doktor je rekao do 10ak dana procitala sam da moze i dulje... i da se bolje da priroda napravi svoje...

----------


## Mojca

Može i dulje trajati. Moja prijateljica je čekala skoro tri mjeseca. 
Pristup ovisi o liječniku.
Drži se.

----------


## Sonja29

Rijetko sam na forumu,skoro nikako. Znate li sta je sa s-iva?

----------


## nina70

Evo, nakon dugo vremena svratih da pozdravim dragi klub. Totalno sam van događanja pa sad idem malo vidjet šta se dešava na forumu. Na poslu sam pa napokon imam malo vremena  :Grin:  Pusa svima, najveća tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## bessoi

> Može i dulje trajati. Moja prijateljica je čekala skoro tri mjeseca. 
> Pristup ovisi o liječniku.
> Drži se.


Priroda krenula. Boli dosta ali ovako je bolje za daljnji postupak. Hvala na podrsci

----------


## Mojca

Brzo je to kod tebe krenulo. 
Odlično.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Drage moje, navratila sam pozdraviti sve trudilice za bebu, a pogotovo vas, čijem klubu po godinama i pripadam. Trudnoća je, hvala Bogu, uredna, sad sam ušla u 23. tjedan i nadam se da će i dalje biti sve ok. Svima želim puno sreće, ljubavi i strpljenja na tom izazovnom putu!  :grouphug:

----------


## Inesz

Bravo Nikica,

sretno do kraja~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## perla5

Sretno Nikice!

I ja se nadam jos jednom paketicu. Bila je jedna trudnoca,ali na zalost prekinuta zbog brojnih problema(godine nisu bile uzrok).
Mislila sam,to je to,godine su tu,necu vise.
Ali zelja je sve veca... Ne odustajem,zelim jos jednu bebu.

----------


## Inesz

draga perla5, sretno u novoj trudnoći. ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Sretno Nikice!  

Perla draga, od srca ti želim da što prije ostvaris želju.

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima! Molim ako netko ima iskustva s MPO privatno za nas starije koke

----------


## piki

Napisala sam cijelu čitabu i objavi mi jednu rečenicu

----------


## piki

I opet. Iskustva molim

----------


## Varnica

Imam ja. Beta plus. Da li želiš u Inbox?

----------


## piki

Može, hvala

----------


## Nikica 1976

Pozdrav svima, evo dobrih vijesti za koke u 40-ima! Nakon 2. mpo pokušaja rodila nam se prije 2 tjedna predivna djevojčica, obje smo dobro, dojimo i mazimo se. Držim fige svima u klubu da dočekaju sretan kraj mpo priče! :grouphug:

----------


## glow

iskrene čestitke i samo uživajte!! Ohrabrujuće, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Čestitke draga!  :Very Happy: 

Ljubi malu ljubav...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

cestitam od srca

----------


## perla5

> Pozdrav svima, evo dobrih vijesti za koke u 40-ima! Nakon 2. mpo pokušaja rodila nam se prije 2 tjedna predivna djevojčica, obje smo dobro, dojimo i mazimo se. Držim fige svima u klubu da dočekaju sretan kraj mpo priče!


Pusice maloj i čestitke!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Hvala vam svima na čestitkama, bacit ću oko kad stignem na temu s nadom da će biti dobrih vijesti, ako će koga trebati ohrabriti ili samo podržati... Meni su tuđa iskustva bila dragocjena pri izboru doktora, također su mi pomogla da se usudim nadati, no da ne budem nerealna, stoga hvala svima koje ste pisale o mpo!

----------


## Mojca

Ajd podsjeti nas, gdje si bila u postupku i koji je bio dobitni protokol.

----------


## sara38

Nikica iskrene čestitke!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Yarmmai

Nikica čestitam!
kako ova tema nije baš jako aktivna, pročitala sam je cijelu danas  :Smile:  Zbog toga mi se čini da se sve jako brzo događa i da je recimo Nikica tek nedavno ostala trudna, malo joj je bilo muka i odmah je rodila  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

uz to htjela bi reći da sam ja 41+ i od svoje 40te sam u postupcima. Za sada sam prošla 5 postupaka. 
1. stimulirani - transfer 3 - trodnevna - beta 1,3
2. klomifeni - punkcija 2 folikula - nema js
3. klomifeni - punkcija 3 folikula - 2 js - nema oplodnje - nema transfera
4. stimulirani - transfer 2 lijepa trodnevna - beta 0
5 prirodni - transfer 1 trodnevni 6stanični-navodno jako lijepi - čekamo betu

----------


## Varnica

Evo ja sam u terminu iz prirodnjaka! U postupcima sam zadnjih 4 godine. Stiže curka!

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mojca

Bravoooooo!

----------


## Mojca

Bravoooooo!

----------


## Yarmmai

ajme Varnica suuuuuper! Bravo, čestitam!
a moram priznati da sam malo "omalovažavala" taj prirodni postupak, pa sad kad vidim tvoj potpis - malo mijenjam mišljenje.

----------


## Varnica

I ja sam bila skeptična za prirodnjak, ali eto, očito se čuda dešavaju.
Inače, curka nije htjela čekati da se doktor i ja dogovorimo kako ćemo, nego je odlučila izaći prije tri dana. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Ajme, Varnica, cestitam!!!!!  :Heart: 

Sretno i uzivajte!

----------


## Ginger

Varnica cestitam!!!

i ja imam dvije curke iz prirodnjaka

----------


## tikica_69

Šta je ovo? Gdje ste? Generacijo?  :Trep trep:

----------


## Mojca

Hej Tiks  :Very Happy: 

 :Heart:

----------


## Ženica75

Bok evo mene ovdje čestitam svim curkama 39+  :Smile:  ima li koja cura kojoj je nakon štoperice prsnuo folikul prije aspiracije kao meni...još nisam nikad u godinu dana došla uopće do js  :Sad:

----------


## Varnica

> Bok evo mene ovdje čestitam svim curkama 39+  ima li koja cura kojoj je nakon štoperice prsnuo folikul prije aspiracije kao meni...još nisam nikad u godinu dana došla uopće do js


Ne znam da li se to koristi samo u prirodnjaku, ali voltaren pomaže kod čuvanja folikula pred prsnućem. Ja sam pila od zadnje folikulometrije do punkcije, 2x1. Pitaj doktora koji te vodi za voltaren.

----------


## Mojca

Meni. 
U prirodnjku. 
Nudili su mi inseminaciju,  ali sam odbila.

----------


## Ginger

I meni u prvom prirodnjaku
Iz druga dva imam dvije curice

----------


## Ginger

I jednom u (lagano) stimuliranom je puknuo vodeci folikul, od tri ili cetiri, ne sjecam se vise
Odustali smo od aspiracije ostalih
Prirodnjak iza toga je bio uspjesan

----------


## Anci272

Evo da podignem malo temu.  :Smile: 
Bila sam u zadnjem postupku preko HZZO-a, par dana prije navršene 42 godine. Umalo smo prekinuli postupak jer 8 dan ciklusa, nakon 5 dana stimulacije nisam nikako reagirala. Puno hvala mojoj doktorici što nije odustala od mene. Na kraju smo dobili 3 blastociste od koje su mi dvije vraćene. I beta mi je na 13dnt 727.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
A već smo počeli razmišljati gdje ćemo privatno nastaviti. Još uvijek ne vjerujem.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Anci
četitam!!!
Bi li nam napisala vaše dijagnoze i protokol u ovom ciklusu?

Sretno!

----------


## Anci272

Hvala, Inesz!  :Smile:  ... druga beta na 15dnt je1670

Probavali smo 3 i pol godine prirodno dobiti bebicu prije ulaska u postupke. Kada smo se obratili za pomoć već sam ja imala 38 a suprug 40 godina. Suprugu je dijagnosticirana slaba pokretljivost spermija pa mene s obzirom na godine i suprugovu dijagnozu nisu ni slali dalje na pretrage već su nas odmah primili u postupke. S prvom bebicom sam zatrudnila godinu i pol kasnije, iz trećeg pokušaja, što se vidi i iz mog potpisa. 
Kad smo krenuli po drugu bebicu, suprugu se spremiogram poboljšao, ali mi i dalje nismo uspijevali prirodno ostati trudni. Odradili smo Fet - neuspješno, pa prvi stimulirani i sad smo iz drugog stimuliranog dobili pozitivnu betu.

Doktorica se prvi put u mom slućaju odlučila za dugi protokol. Do sada sam uvijek bila u kratkim. Ciklus prije sam pila Yasmin 21 dan, nakon toga decapeptyl, a od 3dc uz decapeptyl i menopur. Na pregledu 8dc, doktorica je rekla da nisam uopce reagirala, kao da sam si uštrcavala vodu. Zakazala mi je sljedeći pregled 12dc i rekla da ako stanje bude isto morat ćemo prekinuti postupak. To mi je bilo najdužih 4 dana u životu. Na sreću jajnici su se pokrenuli i 12dc smo na desnom jajniku dobili vodeći folikul od 12mm a na lijevom dosta manjih. Za 5 dana je bila punkcija i dobili smo 4js od kojih je 1 bila nezrela. Ostale 3 su se razvile do stadija blastociste i od toga su mi 2 vraćene a 1 zamrznuta.

----------


## tikica_69

Anci272, iskrene čestitke i sretno do kraja  :Klap:

----------


## sara38

Anci čestitam od srca!  :Heart: 
Sjećam se mog zadnjeg postupka, isto je bio par dana prije 42. godine i baš mi je ostao u lošem sjećanju. A onda sam rekla da je dosta.  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Anci, čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## hulija

Anci  cestitki mila

----------


## Anci272

Cure puno vam hvala na pozitivnim vibrama  :Smile: 
Evo sad s nestrpljenjem čekam 27.04. da napravim Nifty test i da stignu rezultati.

----------


## sanjka

Anci jesi decapeptyl pocela koristiti od 21 dc ili??
Jel se u dugom protokolu kontracepcija daje da bi folikuli ravnomjernije rasli kad se krene sa stimulacijom ili je neka druga uloga kontracepcije?

----------


## Varnica

> Cure puno vam hvala na pozitivnim vibrama 
> Evo sad s nestrpljenjem čekam 27.04. da napravim Nifty test i da stignu rezultati.


Ako radiš Nifty, probaj naprati Nifty Plus. Taj testira najviše.

----------


## Anci272

> Anci jesi decapeptyl pocela koristiti od 21 dc ili??
> Jel se u dugom protokolu kontracepcija daje da bi folikuli ravnomjernije rasli kad se krene sa stimulacijom ili je neka druga uloga kontracepcije?


Sanjka, jesam, decapeptyl sam koristila od 21 dc.
Iskreno, nemam pojima zašto se daje kontracepcija. Ovo mi je bio prvi put da sam u dugom protokolu. Iako ja sam rekla doktorici kad smo dogovarali postupak da se bojim da ću opet imati cistu na jajniku pa da neću moći u postupak, pa mislim da se nakon toga odlučila na dugi postupak. Čak mislim da se radi toga koristi kontracepcija. Jer doktorica mi je rekla da nakon duphastona koji mi je propisala mjesec prije kontracepcije i same kontracepcije nema šanse da imam cistu kad krenem u postupak

----------


## Anci272

> Ako radiš Nifty, probaj naprati Nifty Plus. Taj testira najviše.


Varnica, bas za taj smo se i odlucili. Radije platim malo više ali da sam sigurna da je sve ok. I sa prvim djetetom smo radili Nifty prije dvije godine ali tad je bio samo jedan Nifty test.

----------


## glow

Anci čestitke i sretno! Krasne vijesti  :Smile: 
Ja sam 2 mjeseca sad trudna. 
39 mi je, iz prirodnog ciklusa.
Za par tjedana mogu raditi Nifty (plus) i/ili Harmony pa ak netko zna više, molila bih savjet. 
Iako najradije ništa ne bih radila, ovako mi je divno i već obožavam svoje zlato ❤
Odnosno, bit će sve ok!

----------


## sanjka

*anci* hvala na informaciji  :Smile:  

*glow* da sve vise se spominje Nifty plus a ima i Panorama pa evo link pa procitaj si malo cisto da znas.

http://genos.hr/hr/prodajni-program/...-test-probira/

----------


## Anci272

> Anci čestitke i sretno! Krasne vijesti 
> Ja sam 2 mjeseca sad trudna. 
> 39 mi je, iz prirodnog ciklusa.
> Za par tjedana mogu raditi Nifty (plus) i/ili Harmony pa ak netko zna više, molila bih savjet. 
> Iako najradije ništa ne bih radila, ovako mi je divno i već obožavam svoje zlato ❤
> Odnosno, bit će sve ok!


Hvala Glow, čestitke i tebi!  :Smile: 
Ček, trudna si iz prirodnog postupka, ili vam je prirodno uspjelo, bez IVF-a?
Ja se sada nisam tako puno informirala jer sam se puno informirala prije dvije godine kada sam Nifty radila prvi put i tada mi se Nifty cinio boljim. Sada sam ga automatizmom izabrala. Cijene su im slicne, jedino što Nifty ima nešto bolji postotak za neke od trisomnija. Znam da se Nifty prije dvije godine slao u Hong-Kong. Ne znam je li još uvijek tako.
Glow, mislim da se moraš odlučiti što bi napravila u slučaju da ti test naprimjer pokaže da dijete ima down. Ako želiš i dalje roditi, onda stvarno nema smisla da bacaš novce za test.
I ja se zbilja nadam da će obje naše trudnoće biti ok!  :Smile:

----------


## glow

@anci ja sam ivf iz prirodnog.
Slažem se i razmišljam o tome svaki dan. 
Ja sam već i trbuščić dobila i navilla na trusnoću i bebicu, što reći, presretna. Osjećam se super, a sutra idem na drugi uzv i porazgovarati s dr pa ću biti pametnija, a generalno sam uvjerena da je sve u redu pa mi se stvarno niti ne ide. I tak, tjeram vodu na svoj mlin  :Wink: 
Držite se i sretno nam svima!

----------


## Anci272

Evo da javim. Još ne vjerujem da mi se to desilo. Popodne sam bila kod svoje ginekologice na ultrazvuku jer sam za dva dana trebala na Nifty test, i beba se prestala razvijati... nema otkucaja srca. Sutra moram u bolnicu da vidim kada ću na kiretažu. 
Na ovo zbilja nisam bila spremna, jer se super osjećam i nikakvog krvarenja nisam imala. Svako malo me uhvati napadaj plaća. Prestrašno.

----------


## Rominka

Oh, Anci, zao mi je draga.  :Love:  :Sad:

----------


## glow

@anci draga moja pa ne vjerujem i plače mi se!
Što reći? Samo da Bog zna zašto neke stvari moraju biti takve kakve jesu. Jako mi je žao, taman sam se malo umirila i ja radi testova. K jarcu. Ko zna do kad bu ova strepnja trajala.
Ahhhhh, draga drži se, i odtuguj u miru. Sve dođe na svoje. Jednom. Veliki pozdrav.

----------


## sara38

Anci, užasno mi je žao... To sam jednom prošla i znam kako ti je. Grlim te.  :grouphug:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Anci*, žao mi je. Nažalost, treba biti svjestan da je postotak živorođene djece u 42+ kategoriji vrlo nizak.  :Sad:

----------


## Sonja29

Anci zao mi je

----------


## Anci272

Cure, hvala vam! Naručila sam se za kiretažu sljedeći petak. Sad još moram obaviti neke pretrage prije toga radi anestezije. Malo mi je lakše, isplakala sam se dan, dva... znalo me na mahove uhvatiti, malo mi je ok i onda odjednom ridam ko blesava, doma, u autu, na poslu... ali danas je već bilo bolje... i idemo dalje.

Konfuzija, ma na sve sam ja bila spremna, i da će možda doći do krvarenja i pobačaja u prva tri mjeseca, i da će Nifty biti loš. Ali ovo me je zateklo jer nisam očekivala takvu vijest na tom pregledu, jer sam se super osjećala, nikakvo krvarenje nisam imala, trbuh mi je rastao, čak sam tjedan prije osjećala lagane titraje u dnu stomaka. Sve kao u prošloj uspješnoj trudnoći. Već je trebao biti 11 tjedan trudnoće i mislila sam da je kritično razdoblje što se tice pobačaja iza mene. Mislila sam da još samo Nifty trebam proći i bit će sve ok. I onda šok.

Hvala bogu na mom sinčiću što sam mogla utjehu potražiti u njemu. To mi je puno pomoglo. Mislim i suprug me je nastojao utješiti, ali najviše mi je pomoglo maženje sa sinom. Kad sam došla uplakana sa pregleda a on mi se uvukao u krilo i zagrlio me i tražio da se mazimo kao da kuži o čemu se radi, iako je premali za to, odmah mi je bilo lakše.

I samo da pohvalim jednog mladog doktora i sestru koji su mi bili na pregledu u trudničkoj ambulanti na Merkuru. Stvarno su bili divni, puni suosjećanja i doktor je opširno odgovorio na svako moje pitanje, Mislim znam da je većina osoblja tamo dobra, jer sam prije 2 godine tamo vodila trudnoću i rodila, ali ipak sam ostala ugodno iznenađena.

----------


## hulija

Anci zal mi e

----------


## jo1974

Pozdrav lavice moje,svratih da vas pozdravim i vidim ima li kakvih novosti.
Anci zao mi je draga sto je sve tako zavrsilo.
Rominka tebe cekam sa prekrasnim vjestima jesen je tvoja draga moraju se zvijezde posložiti 
Ja sam sretna sa svojim 4st sinom koji je jucer imo 30 mj,odustali od svih postupaka i sad uzivamo u trenutcima,imam njega i zahfalna sam Bogu sto mi je udjelio majcinstvo.
Uzivajte u ljetnim radostima,napunite baterije za nove borbe,želim vam svima srecu u kojoj god da ste fazi,sretno drage moje  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Jo1974, hvala ti draga <3  zaista je vrijeme da se zvijezde posloze. Volimo mi ici u Cesku, kao drugi dom nam je, ali rado bih bebusku upoznavala sa nasim divnim krajevima, napokon.

----------


## Argente

Drage moje,

već neko vrijeme spadam u 39+ klub, ali nisam se imala zašto javljati, mada sam vas sve na forumu redovno pratila. I duboko i tiho žalila što više nisam s vama.

Kad sam se rastala s 39, srećom s jednim djetetom ali i višegodišnjim iskustvom steriliteta, check-in na ovu temu s nekim dobrim vijestima mi je bio sceince fiction. Bilo me sram i pred samom sobom maštati o tome. Počela sam se miriti sa sudbinom i prekorijevati se jer želim kruha preko pogače, pobogu imam jedno dijete, zdravlje-financije horoskop aspekti sve 5, a jbg, mora negdje štekati.

I onda, život je krenuo dalje, našla sam novu ljubav...i sa 40 i pol godina ostala sam trudna - s jednim jajovodom, bez planiranja, iz kućne radinosti, onako kako se to dešava običnim ljudima.

Radila sam test 40dc, jer sam mislila "daj Arđo, previše ćeš se glupo osjećat kad ugledaš minus", betu sam vadila kad je već bila preko 15000 jer "sigurno je biokemijska", starcima rekla u 10tt jer "ako i prokuca, stat će", pa hoće li se hematom iznad ploda povući i bla bla, znate kako to već ide.

Šta da vam kažem - šokirani i presretni, svaki dan se čudimo ovome čudu, još jednoj prilici...On je toliko u strahu da ga i dalje naziva "plod", ja neprestano imam grižnju savjesti jer nam je to olako palo s neba pa odbrojavam sekunde do katastrofe...No, unatoč svemu, gazimo eto već 22 tjedan, i ustvari, sve je OK.  :Smile: 

A sad se idem prijaviti na "Strahove, strepnje itd." na Trudnice, i od srca se nadam sresti vas dolje čim prije i čim više,

 :grouphug:   :pivo: 

A.

----------


## bubekica

Aaaaaaa vristim!!!!!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Ajmeeee, prekrasno!
Sretno, i zelim ti da se opustis i uzivas u ovom svom cudu!!!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Zna li netko kako je kiara79? Vec se dugo nije javila.

----------


## Ginger

ja se izvristala na trudnickoj temi  :lool: 

Arđo, cestitam i ovdje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> Zna li netko kako je kiara79? Vec se dugo nije javila.


hm, ja se ne sjecam da je pisala od poroda jos  :Undecided:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> misilm da je i ovdje bitno staviti link na dva clanka ali cu ih staviti na druga mjesta na forumu: 
> 
> Ovaj meni jako dobro opisuje ustvari nesto sto mene vec duze muci, IVF nije svemoguc i godine zene su nazalost kljucne u mogucnosti spontane trudnoce  pa tako i u IVF-u: 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...for-women.html
> 
> bit cijelog clanka je VELIKA LAZ naseg doba i krive slike koja nam se salje kad citamo npr. da je HAlle Berry zatrudnila s 46 godina. 
> 
> ali ujedno malo i ljepsih vijesti, supplement DHEA i kako moze poboljsati jajne stanice posebno u starijih zena, ali prethodno stvarno treba provjeriti taj hormon da ne bi doslo do dodatnih problema: 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2...ty-decline-age


Pozdrav Kadauna!
Puno je istine u ovom clanku iz prvog linka, jako puno nas (ukljucujuci i mene) dugo zivi u zabludi da ce moci zatrudniti samo kad to pozeli i kao mjerilo svog reproduktivnog zdravlja uzima to sto ima redovne menstruacije i sto je papa test kojeg napravi jednom godisnje uredan. Prodju nam i tridesete godine bez da ikad cujemo za procjenu ovarijske rezerve, da i ne spominjem AMH, FSH, antralne folikule, vitamin D, CoQ10, DHEA, to sve naucimo tek kad nam za zatrudnjivanje ne treba malo srece nego pravo cudo.
Meni je sad punih 40, a tek prosle godine sam pocela citati i uciti o stvarima koje su bitne za zacece i poboljsanje kvalitete spolnih stanica. Zapavo sam prvo nasla blog koji pise stara Rodina forumasica, Hanumica Fata, zatim sam nagovorila muza da u privatnoj poliklinici napravimo pretrage koje oni zovu "potpuna obrada neplodnosti". Rezultati nisu bili sjajni. Moj AMH je bio nizak (8.1pmol/L), FSH granicni (12.8 IU/L), antralnih folikula je bilo 6,  prolaktin 717 mIU/L (jako povisen, ali su mi objasnili da je to hormon stresa i da se mozda tako povisio na dan vadjenja krvi jer sam se uplasila. Kad sam ga sljedeci tjedan ponovila bio je normalan 281.5 mIU/L), TSH takodjer blago povisen 2.34 mIU/L (i za to su mi u poliklinici rekli da je njihova politika da se ne daje nikakva terapija dok je ispod 2.5)..Testirali su mi i E2 i LH, to je bilo ok pa nisam obracala paznju, ali sam poucena informacijama koje sam nasla na Hanumicinom blogu, sama trazila da mi provjere vitamin D i testosteron da bih mogla pratiti kako ce se mijenjati kad pocnem uzimati vitamine i dodatke prehrani. Muzu je dijagnosticirana oligoasthenozoospermia. Doktorica je predlozila da odmah idemo u ICSI postupak, ali mi tada nismo mogli zbog geografskih i financijskih razloga  (o tome drugi put).

Sljedecih sest mjeseci smo oboje slijedili recept Hanumice Fate, svaki dan smo uzimali 600mg CoQ10, 300mg Omega 3, 75 mg DHEA i jos uz to ja prenatalne vitamine, a on Fertilisan M. Nabavili smo LH trakice, pratili ovulaciju, pokusavali, ali nista od kucne radinosti. Prosli mjesec sam ja ponovila nalaze. AMH mi je jaaako opao. za sedam mjeseci je pao sa 8.1 na 2.57 pmol/L (sa 1.13ng/mL na svega 0.36 ng/mL) Znam da je to za ocekivati u mojim godinama, to je taj nagli pad o kojem sam citala, dakle moja plodnost vise ne opada postepeno, nego sam u zadnjim minutama svog bioloskog sata. Bojala sam se jesam li i dalje uopce kandidat za IVF/ICSI. Srecom mi je doktorica na konzultacijama (meni jako draga i jednostavna dr.Martina Bracun) rekla da se nikad ne gleda samo jedan parametar nego cijela slika i da je dobro to sto FSH nije porastao (cak se malo i smanjio na 8.52 mIU/mL), sto je prebrojala 7 antralnih folikula i sto su mi menstruacije jos uvijek redovne. Muz nije ponovio spremiogram, ali se nadamo da je uz sve te vitamine ipak malo bolji nego prosli put, iako on nazalost i dalje pusi. 
S druge strane, podigla sam vitamin D sa deficijentnih 27.2 ng/mL na optimalnih 56 ng/mL. Uzimali smo velike doze , prvo 2000IU, a onda smo presli na triput toliko, 6000IU dnevno. (To je zbog prirode posla koji radimo, oboje smo stalno u zatvorenom prostoru i rijetko vidimo sunce) Zbog uzimanja DHEA povisila sam testosteron sa 0.993 nmol/L na  2.49 nmol/L (referentne vrijednosti su od 0.2 do 2.86). 

Moja prica tek zapocinje. Spremam se u svoj prvi postupak. Citam Prirucnik za IVF, skinula sam ga sa stranice Poliklinike Beta Plus. Pijem Estrofem tablete 2x2mg (estrogen priming protocol) i cekam svoj nulti UZV da se vidi imam li koju novu cistu ili je sve ok i mozemo ici na stimulaciju. Planira se kratki protokol sa Elonvom 150 i Decapeptylom. 

Dosad sam samo citala o vitaminima i nadala se da cemo ipak uspjeti prirodno (razocaravala se sa svakom mjesecnicom). Sad ucim o IVF tj. ICSI postupku, vidim koliko toga i dalje ne znam i ponekad se izgubim u svim tim informacijama. Ali najgore od svega mi pada sto se u svemu ovome osjecam jako usamljeno. Dijelom je to zato jer sam rekla samo sestri i jos jednoj prijateljici, jer ne zelim vise savjete tipa " ma samo se treba opustiti". Ne mislim da su ljudi zlonamjerni (mada neki jesu negativni), jednostavno ovo ne moze razumjeti netko tko nije prosao kroz to, narocito ako su djecu dobili u dvadesetim i to kad uopce nisu ni pokusavali pa su pomjerali svadbe da jos stanu u vjencanice. (oh, sad sam ja zlobna.)

Ovaj sam forum pocela citati nedavno (obradovala se kad sam prepoznala tko je moja Hanumica Fata) i osjecam da tu pripadam. Please cure, primite me u ovaj Klub!

----------


## Inesz

MachuPicchu77, 
dobro došla u klub.  :Smile: 
Da, na žalost, neplodnost je često izolirajuće životno iskustvo, bolno iskustvo života mnogih parova o kojem se rijetko progovara izvan sigurnog kruga obitelji i prijatelja, često čak ni unutar tog kruga. Iako je neplodnost  vrlo intimno područje i posve je uobičajeno da se o tome ne govori "na sva zvona", posvemašnja zatvorenost i šutnja o toj problematici mnogim ljudima predstavlja dodatni teret.

Bit će nam drago ako ti bilo kako možemo pomoći.



Sretno u postupku. Kad startaš?

----------


## Mojca

Machu Pichu dobrodošla!

Arđoooooo!!!!
Čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Odavno mi srce nije ovako poskočilo!

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Hvala na dobrodoslici, Inesz i Mojca! Argente, procitala sam post, cestitke i od mene!  :Smile: 

Prekosutra idem na nulti UZV. Ako sve bude ok, onda samo cekam da dobijem i pocnem sa stimulacijom. Decapeptyl i Elonva 150 pa cemo vidjeti kako cu reagirati.

----------


## mare41

Ardjo šaljem puseeee

----------


## NinaDrv

Bok svima  :Smile: 
I ja bi se pridružila klubu, 40. punim kroz mjesec dana, još uvijek ne odustajem u MPO borbi (od 2011. u postupcima)

----------


## glow

Draga sretno ti bilo već idući put!!
Zbilja ti želim od srca  :Smile: 
I ja sam "u klubu 40" od prije 3 mjeseca pa nek i tebi okrugli rođendan bude dobitni

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala ti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, Argente  :Smile: !!!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

Arđo. Pa ARĐO! Nemreš bilivit! Ju laki dog!  :Shock:  Jesi išla uplatit loto?

----------


## Konfuzija

Eeh. A sad zašto sam zapravo proćirila ovdje. Mene zanima. Koji je put, tj. misaoni proces odlučivanja, od totalno nerazumne želje za još jednim djetetom u 40-ima  do racionalizacije i odustajanja ili go-for-it-statistika-je-samo-broj brije i vraćanja u rovove ivf-a? 
Ono s plus i minus tablicama mi ne šljaka jer onda počnem vagati koji argument ima veću težinu.   :Undecided:

----------


## Argente

Hehe, hvala svima na čestitkama. 

Konfu, ja ne znam. Ja negdje unutra zapravo nisam nikad odustala i bila sam 100% spremna ići u postupak da mi nije upalilo ovako. 
E sad, ovisi jako koliko su duboke te 40-te...koliko financije ograničavaju...jesi li spremna na donaciju...koliki stres je to bio u prošlom điru...i onda se stav vjerojatno mijenja sa svakih neuspjelim postupkom.
Koji je tvoj trenutni?

----------


## Konfuzija

A gle, četrdesete su četrdesete i nisu nove tridesete. Stres je bio nekoliko godina dugačak i bez obzira kako dobro mi to hendlali, ostavio je traga. Vrag je ta moderna medicina koja ti ne da mira. Ma ne, mi smo zapravo već odustali (iako je MM povodljiv), ali svako malo kako se bližim konačnom izlazu (a mislim da će to biti 45), pomislim: "What if...?" I sa Buhtlicom su nam eminentni davali minimalne šanse, pa viđu đetića.

----------


## Inesz

Konfuzija, jesi bliže odluci - pokušavati IVF ili ne?

----------


## Konfuzija

Ah, Inesz moja draga, i nedonošenje odluke je odluka.  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Pa, da... svaki dan premišljanja da li ne kad smo prešle 40-tu znači puno...

Kod mene je samo onaj iracionalni dio želio još koji put pokušati. Ali kao pretežito racionalna osoba, tada žena koja je prevalila 42 godine s jednogodišnjim djetetom koje doji, nisam bila spremna prekinuti  dojenje, niti sam emotivno-fizički bila spremna za moguću novu trudnoću, smatrala sam da malo dijete koje imamo zaslužuje svu našu pažnju. Nisam bila spremna na hormone, punkciju (punkcije), sve ostalo što ide uz postupak, nisam bila spremna na neuspjeh jer znam to što znam.
Nisam bila spremna ni na materijalno iscrpljivanje na pokušaje u privatnim klinikama jer su me u bolnici odbili radi toga jer sam eto prešla 42. malo dijete iz prvog pokušaja i očuvani reprodukcijski potencijal (FSH 8, AMH 12 pmol/l, preko 14 antralaca) u bolnici nije bio opravdan razlog da idem u postupak!? 

Meni odluka nije bila teška. Tek tu i tamo bih pomislila što bi bilo da smo pokušali još koji put, ali to me brzo prođe. Zbilja jest otrcano, ali svatko od nas ima svoj put, naš je bio tako poseban, tako nevjerojatan. Majka sam postala iza 41. godine, život mi naprosto nije ostavio prostor da imam drugo dijete. I to je to.

Sretno Konfuzija!

----------


## Mojca

E sad kad je tema poskočila...moram...  jučer me tako uhvatila želja za još jednim pokušajem. 
Racionalni dio mene je znao da je to nemoguće... ali onaj drugi se sjetio Shanti, Glacove... pa sam njegovala tu želju par sati i nakon toga ju ušutkala... kako Inesz kaže "život mi naprosto nije ostavio prostor da imam drugo dijete". Lijepo rečeno. 

I sad dok pišem... ipak se javlja crv pa me pita... a kako znaš kad nisi pokušala.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## perla5

I ja se prijavljujem. Zelja je velika i neopisiva.
Realnost surova. Ali odlucili smo da krecemo kod naseg dr L. Kaze da je odlicno stanje obzirom na godine.
Muci me sto cu biti /bi bila stara majka.

----------


## Konfuzija

Je, Inesz je to dobro rekla. 
A kod nas su stvari takve da bi bili kandidati za donaciju, i to obostranu. I ne muči me toliko to što ne bi bili genetski povezani s djetetom, nego razmišljam kako bi tom djetetu bilo kada sazna istinu. I imam li pravo na to. Jesam li sebična. Ipak već imam jedno dijete.

Perlo, smiješno mi je kad vidim djevojke kojima bih ja po godištu lako bila mama kako vode klince starije od moga djeteta. Valjda je i njima smiješno kad vide mene. Biti mama u 40-ima svojih prednosti i nedostataka, isto kao i majčinstvo u bilo kojoj drugoj dobi. Meni je dijete pomladilo duh, otvorila mi je neki portal hrabrosti i nade... Zato mi i padaju na pamet svakakve sulude misli.  :Wink:

----------


## Konfuzija

Eh, generacijo. Sjećate li se ovoga?
"Četrdeset mi je godina, ružno doba: čovjek je još mlad da bi imao želja a već star da ih ostvaruje. "
 :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Ah, sjećamo, kako ne...
Da li i vi hodajući gradom procjenjujete dob trudnica? Ja neprestano, od 35. nadalje. Prije sam to radila da procijenim koliko mi je još preostalo vremena, sada da vidim jesam li najstarija trudnica (BTW, na Rodi trenutno jesam). Brija da će me neznanci osuđivati jer "a šta je dosad čekala" - opterećivalo me to prvih par mjeseci, sad me pustilo. Nema to nekog temelja jer ljude uglavnom boli briga za druge. No, često sam se sjetila mare41 koja je jednom napisala "davno sam se prestala sramiti što ovako stara želim dijete"...  :Sad:

----------


## Inso

> Ah, sjećamo, kako ne...
> Da li i vi hodajući gradom procjenjujete dob trudnica? Ja neprestano, od 35. nadalje. Prije sam to radila da procijenim koliko mi je još preostalo vremena, sada da vidim jesam li najstarija trudnica (BTW, na Rodi trenutno jesam). Brija da će me neznanci osuđivati jer "a šta je dosad čekala" - opterećivalo me to prvih par mjeseci, sad me pustilo. Nema to nekog temelja jer ljude uglavnom boli briga za druge. No, često sam se sjetila mare41 koja je jednom napisala "davno sam se prestala sramiti što ovako stara želim dijete"...


Ma nemoj da te to zamara, kako se ti osjećaš tako i zračiš. Moja prijateljica je tek u 43. godini odlučila da želi dijete, jednostavno su joj se stvari u životu tako posložile i rodila je u svojoj 45. godini. Ona se super nosi sa time, nikada je nije zamaralo "što će drugi reći", živi svoj život, super izgleda čak mi se i pomladila. Nekad je brine što će biti u budućnosti, ono kad dijete bude imalo 20, ali Bože moj, ionako to ne možemo znati, život je nepredvidiv...

----------


## Konfuzija

> Da li i vi hodajući gradom procjenjujete dob trudnica?


Da, i baš se uhvatim kako buljim kao idiot. Ali pazi, izgled vara. Zato se ja maskiram u derle i odmah se osjećam mlađe.  :Cool:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

E, drage moje stare koke! Gledam i ja, ne promakne mi nijedna beba i nijedna trudnica. Mozda podsvjesno pokusavam odrediti godine trudnica i mladih majki, mislim zena koje su majke male djece, mada znam da tu izgled vara. Ja sam uvijek izgledala puno mladje od godina koje sam imala. Ne atraktivnije i zenstvenije, nego djetinjastije. Tako sam "uhvatila" i mladjeg muza.  :Smile:  Izgled moze lako zavarati, ali bome jajnici ne lazu.  :Sad:  Kad bi mi samo jajnici izgledali kao da imam 10 godina manje, bas bi mi bilo svejedno koliko je ocito da sam "gerijatrijska trudnica"!

----------


## Snekica

Drage moje, znane i neznane (to je od milja "maratonke" i "one nove" hehe) eto i mene na ovoj temi 39+ Upravo slažem mail za PFC pa ćemo vidjeti šta, kako i kad krećemo u donaciju. Držite palčeve da nas ništa putem ne spriječi i da bude sve ok!
Anđo čestitke! Novi muž, nova trudnoća, pa kud sve odjednom  :Wink:  Bravo! To je ono "mjenjaj pjetla", ha?   :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Draga Snekica... od sveg srca navijam za tebe  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Snekiceeee  :Heart:  sretno!

----------


## s_iva

Sneki, svu sreću vam zelim!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

Go, Snekiii!  :utezi:

----------


## Argente

Ooooo Snekiiiii kraljice 
Znala sam da ces se vratit  :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

Sneki, sretno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Upala sam malo u krivu temu, al zapravo se uklapam po "stara ti majka" problemu. 
Postala sam majka s debelih 41. Isto mi prodje kroz glavu kad sam u parku i usporedjujem se, iako je kod nas i u vrticu i u kvartu dosta starija ekipa, koja je premasila lijepe 25-30 godine.

----------


## Rominka

Sneeeekiiii, u go girl <3

----------


## sara38

Draga Snekice sretno!!! Znala sam da nisi odustala...

----------


## ina33

> Ah, sjećamo, kako ne...
> Da li i vi hodajući gradom procjenjujete dob trudnica? Ja neprestano, od 35. nadalje. Prije sam to radila da procijenim koliko mi je još preostalo vremena, sada da vidim jesam li najstarija trudnica (BTW, na Rodi trenutno jesam). Brija da će me neznanci osuđivati jer "a šta je dosad čekala" - opterećivalo me to prvih par mjeseci, sad me pustilo. Nema to nekog temelja jer ljude uglavnom boli briga za druge. No, često sam se sjetila mare41 koja je jednom napisala "davno sam se prestala sramiti što ovako stara želim dijete"...


LOL  :Smile: . Naravno. Ali, to ti ide za svaki problem - sad prosuđujem kako na ulici ko gazi, boli li ga kičma... i raznorazne druge stvari. U svakoj životnoj dobi i svakom problemu skeniram ljude u sličnoj kaši i gledam kako se s tim nosi ovaj, a kako onaj. Počelo je sa školom - koliko je ko dobio  :Smile: .

Sneki, sretno!!!

----------


## ina33

Mislim.. moja pokojna none me uvijek zvala kad bi koja prošla ulicom, hod, šta biš rekla, jel' ova starija od mene il mlađa... itd. Nismo po tome jedinstveni... svak svakog skenira, ali i briga o drugoj osobi prestane brzo.. kad ti naleti neki tvoj važniji problem.

----------


## pak

Snekiiii fige do neba i nazad

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mare41

Sve vas ljubim. 
Zovem na rendes Q10 na proljeće. 
Sneki ljubim i drzim fige.
Dosla sam da napišem-danas je 5 godina od velikog transfera.  Taman napunila 45. Rekla doktorici da neću ležati nakon transfera, odmah smo isli ba put, a drugi dan na posao.  Trudnoća prosla lako, uz malo strahova, kile osle tjedan dana nakon poroda.
Sad mi je 50, dvoje djece s kojima je ipak sad lakše.  Ne osjećam se za 5 banki, furam aktivno 18 sati dnevno.  Ponekad mi je bilo žao što nismo stigli imati još dvoje, al pomiri se čovjek s tim.

----------


## Snekica

Na kraju  nisam poslala mail, išla sam ispunjavati onu njihovu formu na netu, toliko sam se izgubila s time da bi me na kraju tjeralo da napišem sve kad šta i kako od samog starta - a jbt skoro 9 godina i nekoliko registratora ne mogu popamtiti da me ubijete... I odustala  - došla sam do kraja radnog vremena, a program ne pamti gdje sam stala. Mislim si, ionako imam vremena do menge (očekivana M 18.10.) i njihovih odgovora. E sad, danas M kasni već 12 dana, zadnji test (negativni) ispišala sam u subotu i sad čekam pregled kod gina možda četvrtak ili petak. I sad kuki... šta je šta nije nemam pojma i javim vam se kad iiišta saznam.

----------


## Jelena

Sneki, drži se. Znaš da M zna zafkravati u takvim situacijama, nije baš suradljiva u stresu. Možda kad ginić malo pogleda krene.

mare41,  :Heart:  ti si i izgledala uvijek 10 godina mlađa, tako da to odgovara situaciji  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Sneki, aj pisi, skrati pa nek pitaju

----------


## pak

Sneki ma to njima ukratko napisi dijagnoze, broj postupaka prilozi najbitnije nalaze a oni će već tražiti ako im sta treba. Za donaciju je bitnije trenutno stanje nego prošlo. Mail te ne obavezuje ionako na ništa.☺

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Snekica

Poslala sam im danas, čekam odgovor.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svratila sam na forum nakon puno vremena i vidim lijepe novosti, Sneki drago mi je za tebe da niste odustali i za Jelenu također -nisam znala da si postala mama! 
Po godinama pripadam ovoj grupi, eto za par mjeseci punim 40 god. Udaljila sam se malo od foruma kako nismo bili više u postupcima, pa onda lani onaj spontani iz prirodne trudnoće koji me baš dotukao a sada pokušavamo opet i tako sam jučer sam bila na inseminaciji nakon 10 god (slučajno pošto nam je puknuo folikul u prirodnjaku) no ne nerviram se puno oko toga
Svima veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Jelena

Mali Mimi, sretno!
Je postala sam mama sa svim elementima sreće i iscrpljenosti  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Sretno MM.  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Sneki, ja ne čujeh ljepših vijesti odavno. Pa sretno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BigBlue

Sve me sram. Bježala sam od ove teme kao vrag od tamjana, a po godini proizvodnje sam tu skoro pune 2 godine. Zato je prekrasno vidjeti neka stara imena i prekrasne vijesti.
Mi smo ostali na naših dvoje; možda ću zvučati nezahvalno, ali nešto što mi je i dan-danas mala rupa na duši. Tako su se zvijezde, grah, whatever posložilo.

Konfuzija, ako ima volje & želje & malo para - GO FOR IT!
Jelena, negdje ćemo već opet naletiti jedan na drugu, i sigurna sam da ti majčinstvo pristaje puno bolje nego nekim curicama!  :Heart: 
Sneki, do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mare, oprosti, ali ti si i s tih deklariranih 5 banki piletina  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, negdje ćemo već opet naletiti jedan na drugu


Rado  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Poslala sam im danas, čekam odgovor.


Sneki, ima li odgovora?

----------


## mare41

BB❤

----------


## rozalija

Sneki od svega srca ti želim punooooooooooo sreće.Samo naprijed :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Pozdrav svim mojim dragim curama u klubu 39+.
I ja sam nedavno napunila 45 godina i u srcu je ostala jedna praznina zašto nije bilo još koje djetešce. Ali sad je tako kako je, lagano se mirim s tim i sretna sam što imam svoju Jecku.

----------


## Snekica

Evo me, ima odgovora... trebala bih napraviti opet nalaze između kojih je i histero. I s time mogu u postupak već u siječnju ili veljači. A muž... e to je već druga priča. I danas smo se dotakli teme pa sad u tišini tipkamo svatko na svom mobu

----------


## Mojca

A hebemu.... 
 :Heart:

----------


## jo1974

kako ste mi koke moje svratih nakon dugo vremena ,Sretan vam Bozić i sve najbolje u novoj godini,moj misko raste 24.12 naunii tri godine,htjela sam jos ali eto nije bio sudjeno zadovoljna i s ovim  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

evo i mene u čestitarenje, koke naše - neka vam je sretna 2018. godina....... ipak bih izdvojila @Mali Mimi i @Snekicu... da vam se ostvari želja i da nam 2018. budete trbušaste ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Drage moje curičke

----------


## giulia

Ne spavam, lezim vec satima i samo ih gledam. 
Suze teku, suze radosnice, ne one druge suze. Njih sam valjda sve isplakala u svim prijasnjim neuspjelim postupcima, ali evo nije uzalud. 
Tu su, docekala sam ih. 
S njima sam se ponovno rodila i ja, ovaj put kao necija majka. 
O Boze, toliko sanjani san je java. 
Ne odustajte, nikada ne odustajte! 
Sa 40+1 sam saznala da su bas mene odabrale za mamu...

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## glow

Ajme sta mi je drago..... Braaaaavo i nek je sa srećom! 
Ja stvarno mogu reći da razumijem jer je prije točno 4 mjeseca, a nakon 10 godina, moja mala mrva mene odabrala za majku svoju..
Evo je pajki pored mene, naravno. Uživajte, dao je Bog vrijeme za beskrajnu radost  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Čestitam novim mamama.
Zene, majke, kraljice, babe..vrijeme je za reunion. Ajmo napasti neku terasu drugi tjedan.

----------


## Mojca

Ajmooooo!

----------


## cerepaha

Pratim vas, cure, i ja bih vam se rado pridružila. Krajem idućeg tjedna smo u Zgu zbog ivf-a, možda se i vidimo ako se uspije organizirati neko druženje :Smile:

----------


## Cana73

Pratim vas cure svih ovih godina, sada u 45-tim., razmisljam da pokusam jos jedanput. Divan suprug pored mene, koji me hrabri i kaze:"da pokušamo, da u 60-tim ne bi žalili". 
Upoznali smo se kasno, on 47. ja skoro 45.
Sa prethodnim partnerom dosta pokusaja i ćorak.
Već posložila kockice u glavi i odustala od svega, i onda se desi on.

----------


## Tanči

Ako mislite, bacite se na posao.
I sretno!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Cana 73,drago mi je da si javila.Sijećam te s od prije nekih 5-6 godina.
Drago mi je za pozitivne promjene kod tebe,samo naprijed!!
Evo mi smo nakon 10 godina dobili sinčića,upravo je navršio 1.god .. :Smile:

----------


## Cana73

> Cana 73,drago mi je da si javila.Sijećam te s od prije nekih 5-6 godina.
> Drago mi je za pozitivne promjene kod tebe,samo naprijed!!
> Evo mi smo nakon 10 godina dobili sinčića,upravo je navršio 1.god ..


Drago mi je da ste uspijeli, srecna sam zbog tebe, pozzz.

----------


## Tina1979

Hej! Imam skoro 39 godina i nakon suprugove dijagnoze azoospermije odjednom se našla u temi potpomognute oplodnje. Čini mi se da je ovaj 39 + klub mjesto za mene  :Razz: 
Ne znam kako ste vi bile, ali ja sam pomalo izgubljena u svemu.....

----------


## Inesz

Tina, dobro došla na forum.
Koji su vam planovi za dalje? 
Jesi li vidjela ovu temu vezanu uz azoospermiju:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83220-q...tistika-quot-2

Sretno!

----------


## Tina1979

Hvala na dobrodošlici. Planovi? Potpomognuta s donacijom u Pragu. Pokušavamo to sad dogovoriti.
Iscrpljujuće je sve to. Uz to što moraš stalno u glavi vrtiti neke datume kad imam neki pregled, kad imam rok za dostaviti nešto, povremeno mi se pojavljuje i misao vezana za godine. Čitam vas i sve je to ista priča, preispitujem se jesmo pre stari za to, jesmo sebični i radimo to samo radi sebe, da li je to za djete najbolje. Puno je tu pitanja i sumnji, borbe s hrvatskom birokracijom, ali nekako moramo pokušati, jer poznavajući sebe u nekom trenutku ću si zamjerati jer nisam pokušala koliko god se i meni vrti u glavi ta rečenica da će komentari vjerojatno biti što je čekala do sad.

----------


## Unadva

Evo i mene imam 44 i neću odustati.Vidim da ima cura kojima je i tako kasno uspjelo.

----------


## Tina1979

> Evo i mene imam 44 i neću odustati.Vidim da ima cura kojima je i tako kasno uspjelo.


Dobro došla. Svaka čast na stavu i hrabrosti. Koliko je pokušaja iza tebe? Ja s punih 38 se prvi puta susrećem s time i bit će nam prvi pokušaj s 39 godina. Ja mislim da s 44 neću fizički biti spremna za to.

----------


## Unadva

Tina imam jedan postupak iza sebe.Nemamo dijagnozu, osim mojih godina.Ja iz prvog braka imam dijete,moj sadašnji partner ne.Zato takva odluka.U mojoj sredini vidjam žene koje imaju djecu u mojoj dobi, prirodno.Tako da nije nemoguće.

----------


## Inesz

Unadva,
dobro došla na forum.
Kako si kako si reagirala na stimulaciju u prvom postupku?

----------


## Unadva

Dobila sam pet jajnih stanica,1 oplodjena.Vraćen 3 dnevni sedmerostanični embrij izvrsne kvalitete.Medjutim ništa.Od 2 do 8 dana gonal 225 ,6 i 7 cetrotide .+ Štoperica 8 dan.

----------


## Inesz

> Tina imam jedan postupak iza sebe.Nemamo dijagnozu, osim mojih godina.Ja iz prvog braka imam dijete,moj sadašnji partner ne.Zato takva odluka.U mojoj sredini vidjam žene koje imaju djecu u mojoj dobi, prirodno.Tako da nije nemoguće.


Nije nemoguće, istina. Ali, znaš sigurno koliki su izgledi za rođenje djeteta s vlastitim stanicama kod žena 44+  :Sad: 
Imate li izglede za spontanu trudnoću - uredan spermiogram, prohodni jajovodi?

Jesu li ti sve jajne stanice u prvom postupku bile zrele? Di si u postupku?

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Unadva

U Ri sam .Po rijecima biologice od 5 stanica 4 su bile zrele .

----------


## Inesz

> U Ri sam .Po rijecima biologice od 5 stanica 4 su bile zrele .


Je li plaćaš sama postupak?

----------


## Unadva

Da.

----------


## Unadva

Tina1979, za koju ste se kliniku u Pragu odlucili?

----------


## Unadva

Tina1979 za koju ste se kliniku odlucili? Pocela sam razmisljati í ő toj mogucnosti,svaki savjet bi mi dobro dosao.

----------


## jejja

Unadva, mogu li pitati koliko te izadje privatni postupak u RI na humanoj? Mozes i na pvt poslati ako je problem javno  :Smile:  hvala ti!

----------


## Unadva

Znači punkcija 1000 kn( bez anestezije) icsi na 5 stanica i transfer 5500 kn.Ljekovi 5600 kn.

----------


## jejja

Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Imam potrebu da se javim nakon što nam je Kadauna zaželjela onako lijepu želju, eto jedan dio želje se ostvario jer sam trudna, sutra ulazimo u 12 tt i nadam se da ovaj put idemo sretno do kraja! Upalilo nam iz 4 pokušaja (2 stim) sa punih 40 godina pa sam na oprezu i zbog godina i zbog prijašnjeg spontanog, ne usuđujem se još vese
liti previše

----------


## Libra

> Imam potrebu da se javim nakon što nam je Kadauna zaželjela onako lijepu želju, eto jedan dio želje se ostvario jer sam trudna, sutra ulazimo u 12 tt i nadam se da ovaj put idemo sretno do kraja! Upalilo nam iz 4 pokušaja (2 stim) sa punih 40 godina pa sam na oprezu i zbog godina i zbog prijašnjeg spontanog, ne usuđujem se još vese
> liti previše


Mimi draga ❤
Cestitam i nek bude uredna i skolska....
Bas je ovo divno procitati!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala Libra

----------


## Bluebella

Cestitam Mali Mimi i sretno ❤️

----------


## milasova8

> Imam potrebu da se javim nakon što nam je Kadauna zaželjela onako lijepu želju, eto jedan dio želje se ostvario jer sam trudna, sutra ulazimo u 12 tt i nadam se da ovaj put idemo sretno do kraja! Upalilo nam iz 4 pokušaja (2 stim) sa punih 40 godina pa sam na oprezu i zbog godina i zbog prijašnjeg spontanog, ne usuđujem se još vese
> liti previše


Cestitam od srca!! I zelim mirnu trudnocu do kraja !

----------


## Mojca

Ajme  :Heart:  koja vijest! Divno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Sretnoooooo!

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam i sretno!  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Mali Mimi aaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  cestitam!

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala svima a Milasova i tebi sretno vidim da i kod tebe ima novosti!

----------


## Argente

Ne mislite da riječka ćelija ignorira ove sjajne vijesti...imamo i druge kanale komunikacije pa već odavno smišljamo imena za MM jr. no.2  :Wink: 
Ali da ti i formalno čestitam ovdje i uručim prelaznu štafetu najstarije trudnice na Rodi  :lool:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ne mislite da riječka ćelija ignorira ove sjajne vijesti...imamo i druge kanale komunikacije pa već odavno smišljamo imena za MM jr. no.2 
> Ali da ti i formalno čestitam ovdje i uručim prelaznu štafetu najstarije trudnice na Rodi


Najstarija :Shock:  nisam valjda???

----------


## Mojca

Riječka ćelija. 
Hahahahah

 :Heart:

----------


## mare41

MM koja vijest! Čestitam!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala mare :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Cestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Jelena

MM, čestitam od srca!  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

MM i ovdje od srca čestitam i sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## pretorija

Bok  dal znate gdje se moze kupit   Dhea  u Zg.

----------


## mare41

Ne znam, samo te pozdravljam  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Mali Mimi, čestitam  :Smile: . Veseli se, nemoj da ti trudnoća prolazi u strahu.

----------


## Tina1979

Mi smo se odlučili za PFC u Pragu. Ne mogu navesti poseban razlog zašto. Prvi puta ulazimo u to tako da nemamo nešto po čemu bi uspoređivali. Na kraju mi se čini da je to sve njima dobro uhodan posao, da su svi opremljeni potrebnom tehnikom i labaratorijima i da nisu čudotvorci. Da puno toga ovisi i o sreći i nizu faktora. Tako da mi krećemo tamo pa ćemo vidjeti. Mi smo odlučili da nećemo inzistirati i ponavljati postupke na n - tu. Dva pokušaja, eventualno tri i to je to. Razlog su i godine i činjenica da je to šok za tijelo, a bome i financije.
Ja sam pred tjedan dana dobila protokol, sad krećem kupovati ljekove i pikice i s mojim ciklusom u 10. mjesecu bi trebali krenuti s postupkom.
Znači i ti se prvi puta spremaš u Prag?  :Smile:

----------


## Tina1979

Čestitam, ovo daje volje za pozitivno razmišljanje da se to ipak može dogoditi i nama mrvicu starijima  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala, evo stigli mi nalazi Harmony testa, sve je uredu i nosim opet dečka!

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Jelena

> Hvala, evo stigli mi nalazi Harmony testa, sve je uredu i nosim opet dečka!


Odlično  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## ina33

Cestitam  :Smile: !

----------


## Tanči

Čestitam od srca.
Pratim ovaj podforum redovito i baš mi je drago kad pročitam lijepe vijesti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Snekica

Sigurna sam da ste već pročitale ali moram i na ovom pf objaviti da imamo pozitivnu betu i čekamo prvi uzv za 2tj.  :Smile:  We did it!  :worldcup:

----------


## Inesz

Čestitke našoj Snekici na ovoj posebnoj temi!  :Smile: 

Mali Mimi, poseban pozdrav i tebi!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Snekice, zar i ti već u ovom klubu?


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Snekica

> Snekice, zar i ti već u ovom klubu?


O da, već 1.5g

----------


## Mojca

> O da, već 1.5g


U najboljim godinama  :Kiss: 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## sara38

> O da, već 1.5g


I ja sam rodila sa 41... I krajem 08. mjeseca.... Sneki sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala žene, evo mi pomalo guramo u 3. tromjesječju

----------


## Thoric16

Pozdrav...

 dugo se nisam koistila forumom pa mi unaprijed oprostite ako moja pitanja nisu na pravom “mjestu”...
Dakle da krenem; da ne opisujem svoj trnoviti put od 2005.-2011. koji je ipak rezultirao sa 5 ( zamrznutih) embrija ;a nalaze se u KBC Maribor ; cijeli postupak mi je vodio dr.Vlaisavljevic; i kako me zivot nakon toga “odveo”nekim drugim putevima od tada sam izgubila svaki kontakt sa klinikom i doktorom.Eto sada u 41-oj ( iako me strah od komplikacija u trudnoci) ja bi se ipak htjela ponovo vratiti na pocetak ali ne znam odakle da krenem/ da li dr.Vlaisavljevic radi jos tamo? Koliko dugo se embriji smiju cuvati? Prvi kontak? ( do sada mi je to bila sestra Jasna/ divna zena)...Plizz help

----------


## Inesz

Thoric 16,
dobro došla na forum.

prof. Vlaisavljević je već duži niz godina u mirovini. Ali odjel za humanu reprodukciju UKC Maribor gdje su zamrznuti embriji tebe i tvog partnera može ti dati sve potrebne podatke.
 :Smile:

----------


## mrkica

Pozdrav svima, ušla sam u ovaj klub jučer. Inače čekam ciklus da krenem sa prvim IVF pokušajem za drugo dijete. Sretno svima koji su u sličnim situacijama i godinama  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Pozdrav...
> 
>  dugo se nisam koistila forumom pa mi unaprijed oprostite ako moja pitanja nisu na pravom “mjestu”...
> Dakle da krenem; da ne opisujem svoj trnoviti put od 2005.-2011. koji je ipak rezultirao sa 5 ( zamrznutih) embrija ;a nalaze se u KBC Maribor ; cijeli postupak mi je vodio dr.Vlaisavljevic; i kako me zivot nakon toga “odveo”nekim drugim putevima od tada sam izgubila svaki kontakt sa klinikom i doktorom.Eto sada u 41-oj ( iako me strah od komplikacija u trudnoci) ja bi se ipak htjela ponovo vratiti na pocetak ali ne znam odakle da krenem/ da li dr.Vlaisavljevic radi jos tamo? Koliko dugo se embriji smiju cuvati? Prvi kontak? ( do sada mi je to bila sestra Jasna/ divna zena)...Plizz help


Guglajući rok spremmbe zmrznutih zarotkov mi je iskočio ovaj kontakt telefon. Mislim da se tehnički embriji mogu čuvati i više od 5 god, ali kako rade i da li automatski čuvaju, ako se par ne javlja - ne znam. Provjeri pa pitaj, držim palčeve za dalje:

https://www.ukc-mb.si/ivf/zunajteles...enih-zarodkov/

----------


## Carmen77

Drage cure vidim da ova tema nije odavno aktivna ali nadam se da Ce netko ipak odgovoriti. Ukratko moja prica: mm i ja oboje 43, kod mene svi nalazi uredu, on astenozoospermia. Krenuli u MPO prije 1 godinu, Dr nas odmah nagrdio sta smo cekali. Prosli 3 IVCS i nista. Uvijek kratki protokol.  Dobijem 3-5 folikula od cega obično 2 veca a ostali mali. Izvade mi 2 od cega se oplodi 1-2 i uvijek vraćanje bilo 3 dan. Međutim beta neg svaki put. Dr kaze u pitanju je kvaliteta JS zbog mojih godina. Obavili sve ostale pretrage trombofilija, genetske, mikrobiološke, sve ok kod oboje. Kod mene bio Prolaktin visok  u rasponima 800- 1100, ali pri zadnjem vadenju sam ležala pola sata i onda bio u normali pa su zaključili da nije ni to uzrok. Uglavnom nismo mogli naci nikakav nedostatak koji bi mogao biti uzrok osim godina. Medjutim mene zanima zašto nista nije bilo ni dok nisam imala ovoliko godina. U braku smo 12 godina i 4 godine veze prije toga. Zasto vam pišem. Nakon 3 neuspjelog IVCS sam odlučila malo poraditi na svom zdravlju, prehrani i baviti se sportom(i inače se lagano bavim). Pila sam one sve preparate koje su cure preporucivale za poboljšanje kvalitete JS. I sad odem Dr s namjerom da ovaj mjesec probamo jos jednom. On preporucio da idemo skroz prirodno bez inekcija. Danas 9dc i imam samo 1 veci folikul i 2 sitna. Dogovorili smo punkciju za ponedjeljak da probamo ali je Dr bio jako pesimističan i preporucio da razmislim o doniranim JS. Nekako me to obeshrabrilo. Prvi put dosad, inače sam uvijek jaka i mislim pozitivno, zdrava sam ciklusi mi redovni, nemam poroka, pa imam ja jos sanse. Ali on me danas bas oladio. Sta vi cure mislite koje imate iskustva, vrijedi li još pokušavati. Ja sam inače jako uporna i borim se uvijek do kraja dok god ima nade. Znam da ima zena koje i prirodno zatrudne u mojim godinama, a i u obitelji imam slučajeva. Medjutim ima i onih drugih primjera, kad ne ide. Sta mislite?

----------


## Inesz

Carmen77, dobro došla na forum.

Je li bila punkcija u prirodnom ciklusu u ponedjeljak?

Na žalost, tvoje godine koje su visoke za reprodukciju.  :Sad:  

Znam da ti neće biti lako ovo čitati, da bi voljela da su izgledi za za uspjeh IVF-a i rađanja djeteta u postupku s vlastitim stanicama u 43. godini puno, puno veći... Ti izgledi općenito, za populaciju žena u dobi od 43-44 godine po postupku kreću se oko par posto (3% prema CDC Izvješću za 2016. godinu).

43 godine, više od 10 godina braka bez ostvarivanja trudnoće, 3 neuspjela IVF-a, u postupcima mali broj jajnih stanica i embrija... ne ohrabruje baš za nastavak postupaka s vlastitim stanicama.

Možda, da potražiš i mišljenje drugog liječnika subspecijalista humane reprodukcije.

Uglavnom - zdrav život, dobar izgled, redoviti cikusi - malo su ili ništa u "nemilosrdnoj" biologiji ženske reprodukcije. 

43 godine žene su dobre godine za razmišljati o IVF-u s doniranim jajnim stanicama, razmišljati i prihvatiti IVF uz donirane jajne stanice.

Sretno!

----------


## Argente

Koliko godina "niste pazili" od tih 16 što ste skupa? Vjerojatno je u pitanju bila idiopatska neplodnosta, a sad se tome pridružila i dob. U kojoj si klinici?

Sve ovisi o tome koliko ti se žuri postati mama. Ako ne želiš čekati više ni minute, onda je donacija najsigurniji put. Ako ti to nije opcija...informirajte se ti i muž pa vidite, možda i postane. Svakako nije stvar u koju se srlja, ali neki rezervni plan bi sad već bilo dobro napraviti (tipa: odrediti granicu do koje ćete pokušavati s tvojim stanicama).
U međuvremenu, probaj još koji put ovako, možda s nekim drugim protokolom. Tako bih nekako ja postupila...

----------


## Carmen77

Cure drage hvala na odgovorima.
Da se malo ispravim,  43.rodendan mi je tek iduci mjesec, a ovo sve se događalo dok sam jos 42.
Da, bila je punkcija u ponedjeljak, izvadili 2 JS od cega 1 dobra. Protokol bez stimulacije. Komentar embriologa: bas sam iznenađen pozitivno. Oplodila se i juce bio transfer 8 stanicnog embrija. Sad je sve u Bozijim rukama. Inače u Citu sam.
Razmisljala sam dosta zadnjih dana o doktorovom prijedlogu a moja je odluka da cu jos ovu godinu probati sa vlastitim, pa cu nakon toga razmisljati o donaciji JS.
Realna sam ja u pogledu ocekivanja i svjesna sam da statistika ni godine nisu na mojoj strani. Ne mogu vam reci ni da su me svi neuspjeli pokušaji dosada nesto posebno pogodili. Ja sam to dozivjela kao projekt pokušaja u kojem moze i dolazi uglavnom do promašaja, ali tko ne pokušava ne može ni pogoditi.
Ovu svoju odluku bih obrazložila a nadam se da neće biti predug post:
- ciklusi su mi uredni, zdrava sam, nemam nikakvih utvrdenih Bogu hvala problema sa reproduktivnim organima
- svaki mjesec proizvedem nesto folikula, uglavnom 2 vece i 3-4 manjih (sto nije lose za ovako staru koku)
- svaki put sam imala oplodene stanice i transfer
-  vjerujem u iskustvo i sposobnost doktora i embriologa
- cvrsto vjerujem u dragog Boga i Isusa Krista da ce mi ispuniti zelju da postanem majka (a i ako bude drugačije postovat cu volju njegovu mada i dalje vjerujem u prvo)
- prilično sam uporna, ustrajna i tvrdoglava u ostvarenju svojih ciljeva i kad vjerujem u nesto ne odustajem
- ali nisam nerealna svjesna sam statistike (max 10% uspjeha za moje godine, ali tek sam na 4tom pokušaju).
Tako da cure moje idem probat, mozda i ovaj put uspije, ko zna, uglavnom ne mislim jos stat.
I cast i doktorima i svim ostalim razumskim faktorima, ali ne pitamo se mi tu nista nego dragi Bog. 
Njemu je sve moguce!
Jos jednom oprostite na dugom postu, ali morala sam s vama podijeliti svoje razmisljanje.
Voljela bih cuti kritički osvrt i s vase strane, hvala vam

----------


## sara79

Carmen sretno!
Ne razumijem kako ocekivati vise folikula od jednog kad nisi bila u nikakvoj stimulaciji? Znaci bez injekcija ili bilo kakvih tableta tipa klomifen ili femara!
Ovo ti ocekujes vise folikula ili je to ocekivanje od dr.?

Znaci ovo sad ti je bio skroz prirodni ivf? Normalno je da se razvije samo jedan vodeci folikul ili nazalost nekada niti jedan.

Po meni je najgore ostati bez transfera ovako se covjek bar necemu nada.

Niti ja u svojim stimuliranim postupcima nisam dobivala vise od 5 do 6 js. Oplode se max 3 i uvijek vracali drugi ili treci dan. Uspio je tek 7-mi ivf postupak kad sam skoro vec odustala. U dogovoru s muzem smo ono rekli ajmo jos jednom probati s novim/drugim dr u drugoj klinici.
I eto uspjelo je.

----------


## Carmen77

Sara79 hvala ti za komentar.
Ja sam imala 2 stimulirana kada bih dobijala oko 3 veca folikula, a u 2 nestimulirana 1-2. Nisam zadnji put dobila jasno obrazloženje sta je bilo sa tom drugom osim komentara nije dobra, i samo je jedna bila kvalitetna.
Prema ovome sto sam se ja informirala čitajući forum i Vasa iskustva, moje očekivanje nije ni bilo više za moje godine i ja to ne smatram lošim. Ali dr smatra da bi za veću mogućnost uspjeha trebalo više jaja. Razumijem ja njega ali opet imam i svoj optimizam i vjeru.
Kazi mi molim te u kojim je godinama vama uspjelo i koliko često i u kakve postupke si išla.
Hvala

----------


## Inesz

Carmen, koja ti je vrijednost FSH?

----------


## Carmen77

Draga Inesz, FSH mi je 6, AMH 5,5.

----------


## sara79

Carmen dobitni postupak je isao od 2 dc s 4 ampule Gonala (300 i.j.). Cijelo vrijeme postupka ista terapija.
Naravno i Cetrotide smo ukljucili.
10 dc je bila stop, 12 dc punkcija, 5 js, 3 se oplodile i sve tri smo vratili treci dan. (15 dc) 2 osmostanicna i 1 desetost. embrij!!!
Nista posebno od terapije nisam koristila.
Estrofem i Duphaston.

Inace sam probala i dugi protokol s kontracepcijom jedan mjesec. Mild samo s dvije ampule Gonala i Femara/Gonal!
Ovaj s Femarom i Gonalom je za mene bio cisti promasaj.
Los endometrij, 4 folikula, 3 js i 2 losa embrija.

Rodila s 39 god. A u postupke smo krenuli u ljeto 2014-te.
Znaci do ljeta 2018-te smo odradili 7 ivf postupaka.
Pauze vecinom smo radili i vise od 6 mj.sto zbog financija.
Pa sam i histeroskopiju radila a dugi protokol me ubio a i ovaj s Femarom pa mi je trebala pauza.
Moj fsh je puno losiji od tvog 16 a amh je 7,5 pmol.

Ja da sam na tvom mjestu bi vjerojatno isto tako odlucila ovu godinu probati bar jos jedan ivf ako ovaj ne uspije.

Sretno i javi se  :Heart:

----------


## Carmen77

Sara
Moj stimulirani je 2x izgledao ovako: 
2-6 dan tbl Letrozol ili femara,
od 6-9 dana po jedna injekcija gonala dnevno, a jedan dan bi još dodao i centrotide. 
Stoperica 9/10.dc, punkcija 11/12., Transfer nakon 3.dana.
Izvadili bi 2-3 folikule, iz čega bi se oplodila 1-2. 
Svaki put vraćen 1 embrij 8stanični 3.dnt.
Nakon transfera utrogestan 3x2 i Andol 1x. 
Kad usporedim, vidim da si ti dobijala vise injekcija ali više si dobila i folikula, iz čega se moglo vratit više oplodenih pa je vjerojatnost uspjeha veća.
Sad ne znam jeli uz moje godine preporučljivo drugi put(ako ovaj ne uspije) ići sa jačom stimulacijom ili ovako kao dosad pa sta se dobije.

----------


## ina33

Ogromna je razlika 39 i 43 godine, ogromna. Bojim se da su sanse s 43 toliko male da je eticno od dr da preporuci donaciju kao opciju, da ga ne.biate poslije, gledajuci unazad, mislili da vas je 'muzao'. Moguce da je to i zakonski obavezan - predociti wtatistiku i sans. Ja sam davno izasla iz price (rodila u 38. s embrijima zamrznutim u mojoj 36.), sad imam 50 i jos menstruiram i folikuli rastu i ovuliram, a sansa za trudnocu sad je vjer 0. Sto su godine zene vecenna svaka god, svakih pola god u toj dobi je dodatno opadanje sansi), to se sanse za vitalnu trudnocu sa svakim neuapjesnim poatupkom srozavaju, u dobi od 42 su nekih 5 posto po stimulqciji s vl..stanicama po ciklusu - vrlo ugrubo. Pogotovo ako je zena prvorotka. Mislim da biste, ako vam donacija nije opcija, trebali makar minimizirati troakove i, ako lovite stanicu u prirodnjaku, a emotivno niste sprembi za dalje, makar trebali minimizirati novcanu izlozenost (pa barem ne placati previse gonala). Dodatna ograda - ja nisam vjernica, al nazalost, mislim da bi trudnoca u 43 plus bila ravna cudu - ne bi bila jedina, al to je tako rijetko da mislim.da biste, uz vasu vjeru, trebali mozda i.poslusati argumente racija pa, kakk god bilo, informirano napraviti gdje vas srce vuce. Sretno vam na vasem putu!

----------


## ina33

Cijeli racio ivf-a je stvaranje viska js relativno upotrbljive kvalitete. Zene u god u pravilu ne reagiraju s puno stanica, pkus im je kvaliteta upitna, pa bi vam se, ako niste za donaciju, mozda vise financijski i logicki isplatilo lovit tu jednu svaki ciklus. To konkretno izgleda da je moguce i da bi s puno gonala dobila slican broj js, a istrosili biste se bzvz

----------


## ina33

Da, pvo od inesz je tocije - i ispod 5% po postupku..S tim da se racuna da, sa svakim postupkom (nakon 4-toga, i za super mlade zene), sansa pada. Za 43 plus ona nazalost tone. Mozda d se, prije nego sto se odlucite sto i kako, informirs koji je zakonski limit za donaciju u Ceskoj, gdje zene iz ovih krajeva najcesce idu. - da makar znas koliko imas vremena za to, nakon neke zenine dobi (zaboravila sam koja je, 45 ili vise, to ces na topicu Prag najlakse saznati), zakonski se ne moze u donaciju ici.

----------


## ina33

Meni je uspjelo u 38, al s obz da su bili smrznuti embriji pd mojih js od 36.god, ja racunam da je u 36. Ja sam bila od onih koji rel..ekstremno reagiraju pa stimul. ima.smisla (tako znaju reagirat zene s pcos ili pcos-slicnim jajnicima) pa sam u stim. od moje 32-36 dobila tipa 6 stanica, pa 10, pa 15, od cega 1 trudnoca kija je pocela ko blizanacka, al 1 srce prokucalo i 1 dijete. Isla sam jos jednom u tipa 41. il 42., i dobila nekih mozda 10 stan, od cega mozda 6 embrija. Od tih starih moje 41 ili 42 god (vracanih 3x2) su bile 1 biokemijska i 1 spontani. Svi ti postupci s trudnocama su bili maribor gdje mislim da zenu od 43 ne bi razmatrali za postupak s vl. stanicama za stimuliranje, al to je sve bilo pred puno god.

----------


## ina33

U mariboru su.jos rigorozniji oko kvalietete jajnih stanica i embrija, pa su barem prije stedili parove emotivnog vrtuljka oplodjivanja i vracanja nekvalitetnih atanica i embrija jer za sve zena mora uzimat lijekove, prolazit transfer, sve to placat, hoces-neces emotivno se i najracionalniji par ipak nada cim je mesto vraceno, a uspjesnost na razini tako 3 posto. Za najmladje zene je po stimuliranom postupku 25 posto, i racuna se da bi u 4 takva postupka ako se dobije pristojan broj stanica i embrija uspjelo. Sto vise i mladja zena ide i ne uspijeva, ako je lab ok, dalje je od cilja, barem po nekim kalkulatorima za uspjeh uvf-a koji broj puta racunaju kao otegotni faktor za uspjeh jer se onda radi o nekoj idiopatija (danasnja medicina ne zna razlog neuspjeha) za koju tesko mogu pomoci, osim sto se koji put na jaku upornost zalomi.

----------


## ina33

S obz da si u cito-u, tamo sam davno bila na op jos kad je sparac radio i tad mi je sr poljak mi.je bio komentirao (prije trudnoce)-ajde, brze, sto ste napravili do 40-napravili ste. Ako onaj biolog romac il rimac jos tamo.radi, on je odlican, i ako on kaze da se s tom drugom js nije moglo nista radit-ja bih.mu vjerovala. Oprosti na ovolikom nizanju, mene zovu ina-niz, na forumu sam barem 10 god, vidjela sam svasta, i nekako bihbte htjela zastitit od zapinjanja u sustavu - zivot je prelijep da se covjek sjeca samo likara. Ja sam zapela 10 god u ivf, jos 5 ranije u dijagnostici (idiopatija) navuces se, koliko god zene u pravilu kazu sve se to isplati kad dobijes zamotuljak, tolike ga ne dobiju, bez obz na ulozen trud i upornost...a i sve to ostavi traga i na paru, ja jos znam imat i ivf nocne more svakakve, a dok je to trajalo bila sam xena ratnica-neunistiva i kao nista me ne dira. Ako mogu kome skratit muku, pokusam to napravit, nadam se da mi neces zamjerit na iskrenosti. Svi.mi tu pisemo iz svojih inspiracija i frustracija, od sebe nema bijega.

----------


## Carmen77

Ina33 hvala puno na tvojim komentarima.
Ja i jesam ovdje dosla da sa vama razmijenim mišljenja i iskustva i puno mi znače svi vaši komentari.
Sve se slažem sa ovim što si napisala.
Racio meni funkcionira, nisam ja u oblacima i svjesna sam da je šansa mala.
Zato i kažem ovu godinu bih još probala sa svojima a onda iduce cemo vidjeti.
Btw i ja sam zaključila više da su ti prirodnjaci bolji za mene, barem ovo iskustva što sam stekla u ova 4 postupka. Rezultat sa brojem JS je skoro isti. Kako sam shvatila bitno je dobiti barem jedan ali vrlo dobar embrij.
I da dr Romac je s Poljakom, i on mi ulijeva dosta povjerenja.

I još nešto, cure slobodno komentirajte i kazite mi svoje mišljenje, to i očekujem.

----------


## sara79

Carmen kako si? Danas si 11 dan od transfera. Jesi primila boostere?
Radis test ili cekas betu?

----------


## Carmen77

Sara mislim da nema nista ni ovaj put, jutros 13dnt test negativan. Booster bio 7dnt. Betu bih trebala sutra, ali neću stići od obaveza, a ne znam ni bi li ju radila uopce. Nemam nikakvih simptoma t, osim simptoma koji su posljedica utrogestana tipa povišena temp par dana, uobičajeno sijevanje po jajnicima pa niz donja leda i nogu ko išijas, malo cice bole i sl. Ali niš idemo dalje. Jedino se dvoumim dal' da ostajem pri ovim blagim protokolima il' da probam nešto radikalnije. Čuj znam da su male šanse ali da mi ne bude kasnije zao sto nisam probala.

----------


## sara79

Carmen vjerojatno ce te traziti betu pa vidi s dr.

S obzirom da imas puno nizi FSH od mene a AMH nam je tu blizu kao sto sam vec i pisala ja bi svakako pokusala ako ti financije dozvoljavaju!

Sad si bila u priridnom.
Mozes eventualno odraditi stimulirani a ovaj put bez femare/letrozola. Razgovaraj s dr da idete s klasicnim stimuliranim od drugog dana s Gonalima. Probati mozda s 4 (300 i.j.) kao sto sam i ja. Prije toga ti moze napraviti uzv na 2 dc da vidi koliko imas antralnih. Ako bude malo odgodi pa vidi sljedeci ciklus jer broj moze varirati.
Mislim netrebas sad gubiti puno vremena al jedan mjesec nije tolika frka.
Iza stimuliranog ako ne uspije mozes odmah u prirodni jer u tijelu jos ima hormona. Opet napominjem ako financije dozvoljavaju i ako ti fizicki i psihicki to sve mozes podnijeti.

Napravi si neki plan pa vidi i odvagni, razgovaraj s muzem, doktorom.

Tako sam i ja prije zadnjeg dobitnog. Ajde idemo probati jer ce mi kasnije biti zao. Ali 7 postupaka nije malo. Trebalo je to sve izdrazati s koje god strane gledas! 
 :Heart:

----------


## Carmen77

Sara79 hvala ti, tako i ja otprilike razmišljam. Inače sam prosle godine radila postupke svaki drugi mjesec. Ali nisam nikad sa nekom velikom stimulacijom. Pa mogli bi sad i to probati da vidimo hoće li bit neke promjene.
Da, uglavnom napravit cu neki plan, a moram pričat i s doktorom da vidim šta i on misli. Mozda me dalje ni ne primi

----------


## sara79

Sumnjam da nece, ali ako slucajno ne bude voljan ima drugi dr. Znaci novi postupak, nova klinika i dr.
Mi smi promjenili kliniku zato sto smo mi htjeli!

U svakom slucaju javi kako ide  :grouphug:

----------


## ina33

Ako dobro kuzim, mislim da vas 2 imate znacajnu razliku u godinama, tako da iskustva nisu bas usporediva. Jedno je 39, drugo 43 (ako je to razlika u dobi). Sretno, kako god.

----------


## ina33

Da, vidim da je to ta razlika. Bojim se da ce promjena klinike u 43 i prhvacanje od strane event. druge klinike vodit u svijet mpo-ovaca koji bas ne rade po ps-u, al ne poznajem vise dobro 'scenu'.

----------


## ina33

A da ce velika stim. bit bacanje novaca. U toj dobi (ako muz nema probl) se lagano skoro pa izjednacavaju.sanse stimul i sanse doma (rezultat ce biti 1-2 js koje bi mozda i prirodno nastale), a trudnoce su vrlo sporadicne. U 40+ se ciklus skracuje i kao zna se ovulirat na oba jajnika jer oni voze u 5-toj i pucaju sto imaju brze. Ali, prvo pocuj svog dr, ja nit sam strucna, nit sam ti gledala volumen na uzv, a jos manje hendlala stanice u labu.

----------


## Inesz

Tekst Amy Klein:
Cameron Diaz had a baby at 47, and she doesn't owe us an explanation of how she did it

----------


## Carmen77

Inesz hvala ti što mi ovako ljubazno daješ do znanja šta mi je činiti. 
Ja razumijem da vi sve koje ste puno prošle gledate na ovo trezveno i realno. A ja koja sam po svom karakteru inače takva ovdje sam ipak pomalo i subjektivna i sentimentalna jer se radi o meni. Zao mi da ne probam još koji put dok još imam volje fizički i psihički, i dok mogu financijski. Još uvijek se ne smatram nekom maratonskom kad vidim šta su neke zene ovdje prošle. Ja ću se još malo nadati a vi me držite u svijetu realnosti. 
U svakom slučaju treba mi i vremena da u meni sazrije ideja o prihvaćanju alternativnih opcija jer trenutno još nisam načisto s tim.
A ne znam ima li kod nas negdje ova mogućnost analize JS prije transfera da vidimo kakve su, pa da mi slika bude jasnija.

----------


## Inesz

Carmen77, nisam ovaj lijepi tekst tebi za tebe lijepila
 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> A ne znam ima li kod nas negdje ova mogućnost analize JS prije transfera da vidimo kakve su, pa da mi slika bude jasnija.


Mislim da toga nema, al biolog ih je gledao i gledao je embrije. Jesi dobila sliku embrija? Mozda bi vam pomogao i direktan razgovor s embriologom. Al, jedino sto on moze je opisati vam i pokazati kako bi tipa 3.-dnevni embrij 'trebao' izgledati po ps-u, a kakvi su bili vasi rezultati (ako to imaju). Al, i za to opet ostaje na tebi odluka vjerovati mu ili ne ili vrtjeti scenarij 'mozda jedna od tisucu budem bas ja'. Jer, i to se dogadja. Kao sto se dogadja da i super embriji mladog para ne daju trudnocu i nikad je ne daju - zasto, odg zna samo vjetar. Statistika je statistika, sitni postoci joj umaknu, a na vama je u sto cete ulagati emocije i financije. Kao i u svemu, postoji put prihvacanja dijagnoze, i svako ima svoju brzinu kod toga, plus ononsto se odlucio napraviti. Mogu ti osobno reci da sam ja 5 god valjda slusala od tadasnjih suborki preporuku za maribor, al nisam bila spremna cuti. Sad malo zalim, jer mislim da se ne bih bila pretvorila u takvu maratonku natezajuci se s cro sustavom, al to je bio moj put, plus ne mozes vrtit vrijeme. Jedino sto se moze je dijeliti iskustvo, u najboljoj namjeri (znam, put unpakao je poplocan najboljim namjerama). Sretno, u bilo cemu!

----------


## ina33

Ono na sto ti ja mogu ukazati je oportunitetni trosak. Ako si ekonomistica znat ces sto je to. Ako ne - dok ulazes vrijeme i novac u jedno, gubis priliku ulagati u drugo. Ako vam drugo nije opcija, onda bi meni npr. iz neke emotivne racunice bilo ok i za cisti closure - probali, pa kako bude. Ako ipak negdje u vama postoji otvorenost drugim opcijama, vas se kapacitet i snaga (financijska, emotivna.itd) sad trosi i toga trrba bit svjestan. To kao pocetnik ne moras bit svjesna, al u nekom trenu ljudima pukne kufer. Nemaj neogranicene kapacitete probavat opciju a, pa opciju b, pa c itd.

----------


## Jelena

Carmen77, cure su sve napisale. Razmisli koliko ciklusa ćeš pokušavati - nadam se da će već sljedeći biti dobitan, ali i razmišljaj koja ti je alternativa dalje emocionalno i financijski prihvatljiva. Opcije su navedene u inszinom članku, uz još moguće posvojenje, ali i ta vjerojatnost značajno pada s godinama (mislim da je u tvojoj situaciji namjanja). Svaka alternativa je teška i nosi svoje terete. U svakom slučaju se nadam da ćeš doći s dobrim vijestima.

----------


## Inesz

Jelena  :Heart: 

da, nisam istaknula posvanje kao put da dijete dobije roditelje i roditelji dijete, ali u Hrvatskoj gdje je registriranih potencijalnih posvojitelja 4 puta više nego djece spremne za posvojenje, gdje se godišnje usvoji 70-ak djece, sve mi je grč u grlu pisati ženama starijim od 40 o posvajanju...

----------


## ina33

Ako jos uvijek vrijede pravila stara sto god, na potpom se ne smije o tome pisat. Meni objasnjenje nije leglo jer mislim da za dobar br ljudi nije tocno (jer furaju vise scen u paralelki, barem sam ja tako), al to je tako bilo.

----------


## Carmen77

Ajde mi još pomozite sa objašnjenjem u vezi kvalitete JS, nije mi jasno šta se točno misli pod kvalitetom! Jel znači da su genetski ispravne ili nešto još? Već sam pitala jel se može napraviti testiranje JS ili embrija kod nas negdje ili negdje van npr CZ i kakve su to vrste testova, kako se zovu. Vidim u CZ spominju taj neki PGD i S, šta znate o tome.

----------


## ina33

Ja mislim da trebas vjerovati svom ginicu, a najvise biologu koji je s tvojim stanicma radio. Pod kvalitetom se misli genetska problematicnost (rel. visok postotak raznih anomalija koji dovode do jako osmanjene mogucnosti oplodnje, a akodo nje dodje, povecan broj anomalija kromosomskih koje rezultiraju spontanima ili povecanim udjelom radjanja djece s kromosomopatijama (down i oslai sindromi). Najneposredniji dostupan test je punkcija i oko biologa koji tu stanicu vidi i njegovo znanje i iskustvo usporedbe s kako stanica izgleda kad je punktirana od mlade zene. Volumen jajnika, amh i fsh su puno posredniji. Pdg je mislim.probir na konkretne nasljedne bolesti roditelja i to nije to.

----------


## Carmen77

Hvala ti, pitat cu biologa za mišljenje.
Ma znaš mene stalno muči jedna stvar. Dakle u 4 postupka svaki put je bilo nekoliko folikula u kojima su nadene JS, i svaki put bi se uredno oplodila i pravilno se dijeli i vrati mi se 8.stanični embrij dobar ili odličan po ocjeni embriologa. Medjutim nikad se ne dogodi implantacija, tj beta je 1,3 do 2,5. 
Jeli moguće da ako se krene pravilno dijeliti do 3.dana da ipak ima neku genetsku grešku. Jer meni ovo nekako više miriše da je problem kad se embrij vrati u moje tijelo da ga ono ne primi iz nekog razloga. Ja imam tu mutaciju Mtfr hetero i na faktoru  XIII mutirani, na što je Dr rekao da ne moze smetati. Ali ipak vidim da neke zene koriste terapije za to pa se pitam bi li i ja trebala? 
Znaš nije meni uvijek bilo 42, 43godine...to je sada značajan faktor neuspjeha, ali nešto ima još sigurno što je smetalo i prije, samo nismo zaključili što. 
Mozda ja sad opet razmišljam o glupostima ali eto, opet me zanima šta vi mislite i koja su vam iskustva

----------


## Vrci

To je sve stvar biologije i lutrije 
Meni se 5 odlicnih blastica i jedan trodnevni nisu primili dok sam imala manje od 30 godina. Primio se poslije trodnevni.

Pa se za biokemijsku primio los jako fragmentiran. U fetu odlican ne. Drugi fet odlican da

----------


## ina33

Vrci, je, al drugo je govorit iz mladje perspektive, drugo iz 43. Ne znam sjeca li se ko Tiggy, mlada, idiopatija, sve savrseno, sve istrazila, ulozen maks trud, uvijek 0. Nikad nema garancija i uvijek ima iznimaka, pozitivnih i negativnih. Al, u nacelu, statistika je neumoljiva.

----------


## Argente

Dabome da je moguce da se savršeno dijeli do 3,5... dana, a ipak ima genetsku grešku. Da nije tako, ne bi se rađali ljudi s genetskim poremećajima.

U 43. je tipa 70% stanica aneuploidno (Inesz će me ispraviti ako je više, ali sigurno nije manje).

I za kraj, slika govori tisuću riječi, nažalost je ne mogu staviti ovdje pa ću je polinkati.

https://images.slideplayer.com/24/73...s/slide_65.jpg

Iz nje vidiš kako embriolog vidi kakve je kvalitete jajna stanica. Mislim, ovo vidi svatko, embriolog sigurno ima pristup i malo sofisticiranijim metodama  :Smile: 

Nije sve u embriju, nije sve u receptivnosti endometrija, ali čim je viša dob u pitanju veća je vjerojatnost da je do embrija - zato donacija uspijeva u 50% slučajeva iz prve, jer je endo još dugo dobar i nakon što jajne stanice nisu.

----------


## Carmen77

Hvala vam na svim ovim informacijama, sad mi je jasnije. Ne znam kako bih se drugačije educirala da nije vas. 
Sljedeća dilema: mislite li da bi me u Pragu primili sa mojim JS i mislite li da to ima smisla raditi (u pogledu bolje opreme, nekih drugih metoda analize i pomoći koje se kod nas ne poznaju i educiranijeg kadra, čime bi oni mozda mogli uraditi još nešto više nego što naši ovdje mogu)? Ili tamo parovi idu uglavnom zbog donacije.
Ili da jednostavno više ni o čemu ne razmišljam nego ispucam još koji put, jer je svakako stvar bozije volje hoću li upasti u taj mali postotak vjerojatnosti koji je realan za moje godine.

----------


## ina33

Primio bi svak lovu, al apsolutno nema smisla trositi josnvise nego u citou za nesto sto ima minialne sanse...osim kao turizam u Pragu, al to je bolje otic nakon postupka u citou, vise ce ti love ostat. Tamo parovi idu na donaciju ili ako su mladi a treba im predimpl dijagnostika zbog dijagnostike embrija na neke nasljedne bolesti. Biolog i lab u citou su dovoljno dobri.

----------


## ina33

Ukratko: primili bi te vjerojatno, oni su profitna organizacija i vjer ti ne bi bili mozda direktni ko poljak jer te on zna dulje i ipak si iz rh koja je mala pa da ne.pricas da te zamajava, izvlaci pare i daje lazne nade tamo gdje mu je klijentela. A mozda i ne bi, da im ne rusis prosjek. Po meni, za postupak s vlastitim ne moras dalje od cita.

----------


## ina33

Il neko ide ako mu je logisticki zgodniji pragni tamo gravitira. Ako ti je cito blizu mjesta stanovanja, drzinse cita.

----------


## Vrci

Carmen, meni se cini da ti trazis neku analizu koja na zalost ne postoji. Nema neceg sto bi reklo "ova js je losa,embrij bude los, ili obrnuto". Nema analize koja moze pogoditi koji embrij ce se primiti. Na zalost

----------


## ina33

A ima, apsolutno ima. Npr u Mariboru, koji nije toliko.opterecen svjetonazorom i pocetkom zivota, ovisno o morfologiji, neke jajne stanice uopce ni ne oplodjuju, niti neke embrije uopce zamrzavaju. Gleda se morfologija itd. Eno gore slike i kriterija pomocu kojih embriolog procjenjuje kvalitetu js. Posgoje i parametri za embrije. Al zasto se neki primi (kod mladih zena), neki ne - znanost i medicina nemaju odgovore. Rijetko sto je u medicini 100 posto i apsolutno sigurno / apsolutno nemoguce. Ali postoji statistika uspjesnosti, kriteriji itd. A ta statisika je kako je gore navedeno.

----------


## ina33

Cemu mucit zenu transferima i hormonima ako su sanse nikakve? To je razlog selekcije. Npr, meni su bili rekli da mi rescue icsi embrije (nijedan se nije oplodio prvi dan ivf-om pa su ih injektirali) koje su mi u zg vracali tijekom god dana (i uzeli mi god reprodukt zivota, izlagali centrifugi uzv-ova, hormona, sirenj grlica maternice itd, logistickoj nocnoj mori), ne bi ni vracali, postupak bi proglasili propalim. U rh je ta  komunikacijdka shema s pacijentima nista se ne zna, vidjet cemo, covjek snuje visa sila odredjuje. Meninje pasao postotno-razlozni pristup koji me ne maltretira bez potrebe (nisam religiozna pa sam se bas razbjesnila kad sam shvatila da sam zrtva politike, tj straha vv-a da ih optuzuju da bacaju 'djecicu' i da je to bio jedini razlog tog jednogodisnjeg mucenja). Tako da nije bas da se nista ne zna. Al nema nekog krvnog testa koji ce ti rec to i to, stanica ti je takva i takva. Jedono slika s punkcije.

----------


## ina33

A neprimanje dobrih embrija je dodatni imunoloski set pitanja. Al sad govorimo o koraku 1 - prvo mora bit ok stanica pa sve dalje ok.

----------


## maca2

Često sam "škicala" ovu temu, ali iskreno, nadala sam se da neću doći u klub 39+ i još biti u MPO priči...
Što je tu je - u 40. sam trenutno u IVF postupku, danas odradila prvi UZV i situacija je sljedeća: desno 12,10,6 lijevo 7,7,7,7. Stimulacija je 300 i.e. menopura dnevno (danas mi je 5. dan stimulacije), od sutra uvodim i cetritide i nastavljam s istom dozom menopura do UZV u ponedjeljak.
Prvi put sam na menopuru (do sada uvijek gonali ili puregoni) i čini mi se dosta manje folikula. Pretpostavljam da su godine učinile svoje, u zadnjem postupku 2016. sam imala 12 js. Hormoni su mi o.k., AMH kažu zadovoljavajuć za godine - 9,13, LH 8,4, FSH 12,9 
Koliko bih otprilike js mogla dobiti od ovih 7 folikula? Vjerujem da ovi najveći od 12/10 će biti prezreli za punkciju. Znam da je to teško prognozirati, ali nekako se nadam da ćemo doći barem do 2-3 embrija. 
Boostala sam sebe i muža vitaminima i dodatcima cijelu 2019. godinu, obavila dijagnostičku laparaskopiju (uklonjen endometriom i dva polipa), obavili kariograme i suprug mikrodiletaciju y kromosoma - sve uredno. Sve smo to obavljali kako bi pokušali saznati zašto u zadnja 3 postupka, kod vraćenih dobrih/kvalitetnih blastocista nije došlo do trudnoće. Naravno, zadovoljavajućeg odgovora nema.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mare41

maca2, sretno, 2009. smo skupa bile u Ljubljani...

----------


## maca2

Ništa od mog postupka nažalost...nisam niti do transfera došla  :Sad: 
Imala sam 4 js (od 7 folikula), zvala 2. dan od aspiracije i rekla mi biologica da su sve bile nezrele...baš sam šokirana ostala, nije mi se to nikada dogodilo do sada. Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je bila prerana punkcija i/ili pogrešna stimulacija (štoperica išla na 16 mm). Eto, gorak okus u ustima...ne znam sad hoću li više pokušavati. Treba mi vremena da se "zbrojim". Nekako računaš na neuspjeh nakon transfera, ali da ne dođeš do njega - to je sasvim druga vrsta poraza.

@Mare41 - sjećam te se  :Wink:

----------


## Tamara@

Bok cure, aktivne i buduće, evo mene u 39+

----------


## Loolee

Ima li koga na temi

----------


## Loolee

Evo mene opet ne bi li se neko javio, a kako će se javit kad se poruke ni ne vide

----------


## Inesz

Loolee,
dobro došla na forum.
Forum se moderira i sve prve poruke novih korisnika trebaju biti odbrene od stane administratora forum.
Slobodno piši i pitaj, na sadržajnu poruku uvijek se dobije i više od jednog odgovora.

----------


## Loolee

> pa, da... istina... test ima samo dvije opcije za pokazati - da je pozitivan ili negativan.
> 
> vidim da imaš 43 godine, kakvu si terapiju dobivala i koliko embrija imala na kraju?


Bila sam na menopurima,orangutanima haha (orgalutran),elonva,ovitrelle. Imala sam 19 jajnih stanica,12 oplođeno, na kraju 5 blastica.

----------


## Inesz

Ooo... pa to je predobro.
Kakvi su tvoji nalazi?

----------


## Loolee

> Ooo... pa to je predobro.
> Kakvi su tvoji nalazi?


LH 5.39 IU/L
FSH 7.06
DHEA-S 6.10
AMH 25.01 pmol/L
TSH 2.48 mU/L (0.27-4.20)
testosteron 0.83 (0.29-1.67)
estadiol 121.3
To sam vadila treći dan ciklusa.

----------


## Inesz

Toliko blastica dobiti u četrdesettrećoj... e, to je fenomenalno.
Koji ti je dan od transfera?
Je li pao ipak testić?

----------


## Loolee

> Toliko blastica dobiti u četrdesettrećoj... e, to je fenomenalno.
> Koji ti je dan od transfera?
> Je li pao ipak testić?


Inesz, hvala. Kad sam vadila te hormone nisam ni znala šta koji hormon znači, a nisam glupa, samo sam dotad bila neinformirana  :Smile: ! 
Testove nikakve nisam radila, nekako mi je to prestrašno a lijepo mi je ovako bit “ trudna” hahahah. U ponediljak vadim krv i šta bude! Ostale su mi još 3 blastice, pa se nadam da će se od jedne rodit dijete  :Smile: )

----------


## s_iva

Woow, koji rezultat!
Sretno sa betom!

----------


## Loolee

> Woow, koji rezultat!
> Sretno sa betom!


s_iva , hvala

----------


## Loolee

Spavala sam odlicno a danas vadim betu ... naravno imam osjećaj da će bit negativna! 
Javim se sa rezultatom

----------


## Loolee

Beta 13 dnt 927.1
Jeeeeee

----------


## Jelena

Loolee, sjajno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Loolee, jeeee!
Baš cijeli postupak ide po planu!

----------


## Inesz

Bravo!Cestitam!

----------


## Loolee

Hvala vam cure : Jelena, s_iva, inesz <3
E sad da li je po planu ili nije, ajmo rec da sam imala sreće !
Krenula sam prošle godine 21.3 i imala i operaciju maternice 11.7 , tako uzimajući i to u obzir sve je prilično dobro išlo !
Sad se nadam da će sve bit uredu, 
kako bi naše forumasice rekle:’očekujem jednu dosadnu trudnoću  :Smile: .’

----------


## ina33

Cestitam  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Loolee

> Cestitam !!!!


Hvala ina33.
Kakva je situacija kod tebe?! Čitala sam i pratila ali nisam sve popamtila...

----------


## ina33

> Hvala ina33.
> Kakva je situacija kod tebe?! Čitala sam i pratila ali nisam sve popamtila...


Ja imam 50 god i mirno cekam menopauzu, dijete ima 12. Pokusaji za dijete 2 nisu upalili, iako sam nakon prve trudnoce u 38-moj (sa mojim stanicama starim 36, to su bili smrzlici, ja sam rubna pcos-ovka i materjjala je uvijek bilo) od embrija iz jedne stimul (dob 40 plus i nekih valjda 5-6 morulal imala 2 trudnoce -jednu biokemijsku i jedan missed. Povremeno tu navratim sto sto suocit ekipu s realnoscu, pomoc s dvojbama, sto utjesit, sto cestitat i that's it.

----------


## Loolee

> Ja imam 50 god i mirno cekam menopauzu, dijete ima 12. Pokusaji za dijete 2 nisu upalili, iako sam nakon prve trudnoce u 38-moj (sa mojim stanicama starim 36, to su bili smrzlici, ja sam rubna pcos-ovka i materjjala je uvijek bilo) od embrija iz jedne stimul (dob 40 plus i nekih valjda 5-6 morulal imala 2 trudnoce -jednu biokemijsku i jedan missed. Povremeno tu navratim sto sto suocit ekipu s realnoscu, pomoc s dvojbama, sto utjesit, sto cestitat i that's it.


Baš divno od tebe što si nekad tu  :Heart:  :Heart:  , jer sam ja većinu informacija dobila na rodinim forumima,a i 
iskustva iz prve ruke a ne iz neke knjige ...

----------


## Inesz

Loolee,

neka bude sretno do kraja.

imala si transfer 2 blastice?

----------


## Loolee

Hvala draga Inesz,

transfer je bio samo jedne blastice. Moj doktor isključivo
vraća jednu.

Uglavnom danas sam vadila drugu betu i sa ponosom prijavljujem
rezultat koji iznosi ni manje ni više   2228.0 

Jako sam sretna i uzbuđena...

Javila sam MPO doktoru pa me je naručio na prvi trudnički
pregled za tjedan dana.
Sad se samo mogu nadat da će sve bit uredu...

----------


## Loolee

Šta ste se cure uspavale  :Cekam:

----------


## Inesz

Loolee,
znam da si sretna i uzbuđena, ali kao adminica moram napisati - ovo nije chat tema  :Smile: 
Javi nam kako napreduje trudnoća, piši svaki detalj trudnoće, postupka... ali ovdje ne chatamo (uglavnom).

----------


## Snekica

Čestitam! Mirnu, dosadnu i veselu trudnoću zelim!

----------


## Tamara@

Cure pomoć, imam dvojbu.
40 godina sam, FSH 12,6, amh 4,2. Kupila sam DHEA dodatak, i sad sam prije nego krenem piti izvadila hormon DHEA-S i iznosi 6,62 (referentna vriednost 1,65 do 9,15). Znači negdje na pola referentne je. Što da radim, da pijem ili ne?

----------


## Tamara@

> Cure pomoć, imam dvojbu.
> 40 godina sam, FSH 12,6, amh 4,2. Kupila sam DHEA dodatak, i sad sam prije nego krenem piti izvadila hormon DHEA-S i iznosi 6,62 (referentna vriednost 1,65 do 9,15). Znači negdje na pola referentne je. Što da radim, da pijem ili ne?


Krivo sam napisala. Nije nalaz 6,62 nego 5,52 μmol/L (ref. vrijednosti 1,65 - 9,15)

----------


## s_iva

Nasa treća curka je stigla prije 2 tjedna. Mjesec dana ranije, ali savršena mala mrvica.
Doma smo došle cetvrti dan nakon carskog.

----------


## Argente

s_iva, čestitam  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 

@Tamara@, kužim dvojbu - da je na dnu ref. vrijednosti pila bi ga, da je na vrhu ne bi, ali ne znam ima li benefita od pijenja ako jednostavno dobro stojiš s njim. Osobno ga ne bih pumpala više. Pa i zato jer ne znam bih li mogla dovoljno ispratiti koliko je narastao. Valjda će ti se javiti netko tko se bolje kuži u to.

----------


## mare41

> Nasa treća curka je stigla prije 2 tjedna. Mjesec dana ranije, ali savršena mala mrvica.
> Doma smo došle cetvrti dan nakon carskog.


cestitam draga od srca

----------


## Tamara@

> s_iva, čestitam   
> 
> @Tamara@, kužim dvojbu - da je na dnu ref. vrijednosti pila bi ga, da je na vrhu ne bi, ali ne znam ima li benefita od pijenja ako jednostavno dobro stojiš s njim. Osobno ga ne bih pumpala više. Pa i zato jer ne znam bih li mogla dovoljno ispratiti koliko je narastao. Valjda će ti se javiti netko tko se bolje kuži u to.


Hvala ti na odgovoru! 
Odlučila sam ne pit (raspitala sam se kod nekoliko mudrijih doktora i biokemičara). Takodjer sam odustala i od d- vitamina pošto mi nije u zoni pomanjkanja. Tako da sada ostajem pri mixu Q10, B-kompleksa, omege i folicina. Iako sam realna i jasno mi je da teško da će to spasiti tih nekolicinu mojih starih stanica dodatno izmučenih endometriozom :Very Happy: . Al neka.. možda im ipak mrvicu pomognu dodaci :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljkala

Dobar dan cure, da li je koja od vas bila u stimulaciji Letrozolom? Bila sam jucer na prvom UZV (5dc) i imam samo dva sitna folikula, dr. misli da nema smisla davati inekcije jer je odgovor jako los. Inace imam endometrioza, adenomioza i amh 1.7. 

Hvala svima

----------


## giulia

> Dobar dan cure, da li je koja od vas bila u stimulaciji Letrozolom? Bila sam jucer na prvom UZV (5dc) i imam samo dva sitna folikula, dr. misli da nema smisla davati inekcije jer je odgovor jako los. Inace imam endometrioza, adenomioza i amh 1.7. 
> 
> Hvala svima


Ja sam uzimala Letrozol. 
Isto imala 2 folikula koji su danas blizanke od 3 godine!

----------


## zeljkala

@giulia, cestitam

----------


## zeljkala

Ne znam zasto mi se nije objavio odgovor. @giulia hvala puno i cestitam! Danas sam bila opet na UZV, ostao je jedan folikul, doktoru se cini da se ne mice i kaze da cemo najvjerovatnije odustati od postupka

----------


## maca2

Evo da se javim s dobrim vijestima! Nakon fijaska u veljači u Petrovoj (aspiracija 4 nezrele jajne stanice) sad u kolovozu smo bili u postupku u IVF poliklinici.
Skroz drugi pristup i stimulacija. Dobili 10 js, 8 zrelih, 5 oplođeno (mm na dan oplodnje dijagnoza crypto

----------


## zeljkala

> Evo da se javim s dobrim vijestima! Nakon fijaska u veljači u Petrovoj (aspiracija 4 nezrele jajne stanice) sad u kolovozu smo bili u postupku u IVF poliklinici.
> Skroz drugi pristup i stimulacija. Dobili 10 js, 8 zrelih, 5 oplođeno (mm na dan oplodnje dijagnoza crypto


Cestitam i drzim fige!

----------


## sara79

> Evo da se javim s dobrim vijestima! Nakon fijaska u veljači u Petrovoj (aspiracija 4 nezrele jajne stanice) sad u kolovozu smo bili u postupku u IVF poliklinici.
> Skroz drugi pristup i stimulacija. Dobili 10 js, 8 zrelih, 5 oplođeno (mm na dan oplodnje dijagnoza crypto


Jojjjj maca draga pa od srca cestitam. :Heart: 
I ja sam kod njih se okusala zadnji put i ostvarila trudnocu.
Ma bravo za sve!!!
Jel ima sto za smrznuti nakon ove dijagnoze?

----------


## Argente

I koliko ti ih je transferiralo i jesi li već trudna  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

maca2, čestitam!
trudna  :Smile:  beta 11dnt oko 200.

----------


## maca2

Bila sam uvjerena da sam napisala

----------


## zeljkala

@Inesz cestitam!!!!

----------


## Argente

Wow maco, e pa to su super vijesti  :Smile:  Čestitam!

----------


## Carmen77

> Evo da se javim s dobrim vijestima! Nakon fijaska u veljači u Petrovoj (aspiracija 4 nezrele jajne stanice) sad u kolovozu smo bili u postupku u IVF poliklinici.
> Skroz drugi pristup i stimulacija. Dobili 10 js, 8 zrelih, 5 oplođeno (mm na dan oplodnje dijagnoza crypto


Maca 2 ovo je divna vijest, čestitam od srca.
Možeš li s nama podijeliti kakvu si stimulaciju imala i pristup. Možda si negdje na drugoj temi već napisala ali nisam skužila.

----------


## maca2

2.-6. dc Elonva
6.-11. dc menopur 75
7.-11. dc cetrotide
12. dc - dupla štoperica decapeptyl + ovitrelle

----------


## Ginger

maca2 cestitam!!!

----------


## Sveta Rita

Cestitam,ja bih pitala nesto ako itko zna da mi odgovori.Pravila sam juce test amh i nalaz je 0.28.Nalaz sam dobila mailom tako da mi ga nitko nije ocitao.Imam 45 god i jako bih htjela djete i nakon godine ipo pokusavanja nista.Cini mi se amh jako nizak ,jesam li u pravu?Menzes je vise manje redovit i nepreskace mi.Hvala

----------


## maca2

Nažalost jako nizak AMH, s takvim šanse za trudnoćom su gotovo pa nepostojeće. Svakako razmislite o donaciji js, to vam je najbolja (a vjerojatno i jedina) šansa za ostvariti trudnoću. Isprike što sam tako direktna, ali s obzirom na godine i nalaz mislim da vam treba realan odgovor i opcije. 
U svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## maca2

Obavila sam danas 1.uzv/pregled - uredna trudnoća, jedan plod, vide se otkucaji srca (6+2)  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## BelleA

Imam 39, amh 0.3. Je li itko uspio u postupku s tim okolnostima? Donacija je predlozena, ali za sad nije opcija. Sto biste preporucili? Hvala..

----------


## Tamara@

Cure, molim vas ako netko zna malo pojasniti fenomen "lažne" stanice..
Naime, bila sam jučer na punkciji, 2 stanice izvadili, zovem danas biologa, kaže ovako: "obje su bile lažne stanice, samo ovojnica a unutra ništa."
Šta to znači, tj. s čime je to povezano? Imate li takvih iskustava?
Znam da puno pitam.. ali eto..

p.s. nizak AMH, visok FSH, 40 godina, ali prije nekoliko mjeseci je izvučena ok stanica i oplodila se..

----------


## BelleA

> Cure, molim vas ako netko zna malo pojasniti fenomen "lažne" stanice..
> Naime, bila sam jučer na punkciji, 2 stanice izvadili, zovem danas biologa, kaže ovako: "obje su bile lažne stanice, samo ovojnica a unutra ništa."
> Šta to znači, tj. s čime je to povezano?.


Vjerojatno bi to bile nedozrele stanice, samo ovojnica, ali nije ništa sazrilo unutra? Bit će seugi put, držim fige!

----------


## Argente

Prazni folikuli su česta pojava u IVF-u, jedni tvrde da im se ne zna uzrok, dok drugi zastupaju tezu da je to nedozrela stanica - prerano napravljena punkcija.
Ja se priklanjam mišljenju ovih drugih.

----------


## Kadauna

naša je Snekica rodila curicu, obje su dobro, nadam se da će se sama javiti. Ali kako ovo apsolutno zaslužuje posebnu temu, otvaram i pozivam na čestitanje

----------


## Mojca

> naša je Snekica rodila curicu, obje su dobro, nadam se da će se sama javiti. Ali kako ovo apsolutno zaslužuje posebnu temu, otvaram i pozivam na čestitanje


Najdivnija vijest! 
Čestitke našoj dragoj Snekici!

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Sneki čestitke!!!
Svu sreću svijeta vam želim!

----------


## maca2

Čestitke Sneki i bebici!

----------


## BelleA

Čestitke!

----------


## Snekica

Aaaa hvala! ❤❤❤

----------


## Panta13

Pozdrav, imala sam iste nalaze, u skoro 2 godine imala sam 4 postupka s vlastitim stanicama, svi redom neuspješni, jedan s femarom (oplođene 2 j. s. ) drugi u prirodnom ciklusu (oplođena 1 j.s.), treći s jakom stimulacijom (oplođene 4 j. s, vraćene 2). U svim postupcima Beta je bila nula. Stanice su prema riječima embriologa bile izrazito fragmentirane (spermogram supruga norm.), znači loše kvalitete. Žao mi je što sam izgubila dragocijeno vrijeme dok nisam išla na donaciju j. s., nažalost ni ET s doniranom j. s nije doveo do trudnoće, a sada je korone nemoguće ponovo ići. Cca 4 g potrošene na dijagnostiku, 1 spontani, postupke. Svako ima svoju priču i unatoč istim nalazima, ne postoje dvije iste priče. No iz mog osobnog iskustva, moj savjet je idite na donaciju što prije, dok ne potrošite sve svoje emocije, živce, zdravlje i novce na uzastopne pokušaje. Puno uspjeha.

----------


## Vaki

Svaka priča je stvarno različita. Eto, nama je malo duže trebalo za drugu bebicu, ali smo ipak uspjeli. Rodila sam s 39 godina (drugog sina).

----------


## Nouvelle

Pozdrav,

nova sam ovdje, mislila sam pisati u grupi "visok FSH, nizak AMH", ali vidim da je zadnji post bio davno. Samo što nisam napunila 39 pa se svojevoljno prijavljujem u ovu grupu (ako me primate), a po AMH 0,7 pmol/L spadam i u klub 45+. Nakon ovogodišnja tri neuspjela pokušaja IVF-a u prirodnom ciklusu sve više naginjem ideji o doniranoj j.s. iako mi je isprva bila šokantna, trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da je "probavim". I da, naravno, FSH mi je visok - 28. Nadam se da ipak postoji neka sretnica koja je s ovakvim vrijednostima uspjela ostvariti trudnoću. Osim navedenog, psihofizički se osjećam stvarno dobro, smanjili su mi se PMS neuroticizmi, bolovi, obilne menstruacije, što sve ide u prilog predmenopauzi. Eto, da i ja malo doprinesem statistici.  :sherlock:

----------


## Tamara@

Dobrodošla  :Smile:  Sa doniranom js šanse su na tvojoj strani. Ostavi si koju uputnicu (u slučaju da se odlučite za donaciju) i u Makedoniju možeš na teret HZZO-a, sve je pokriveno.. do 42. godine.. Tako da imaš vremena  :Smile:  Sretno

----------


## Nouvelle

> Dobrodošla  Sa doniranom js šanse su na tvojoj strani. Ostavi si koju uputnicu (u slučaju da se odlučite za donaciju) i u Makedoniju možeš na teret HZZO-a, sve je pokriveno.. do 42. godine.. Tako da imaš vremena  Sretno


Draga Tamara, hvala na dobrodošlici.  :Smile:  Zapravo sam iskoristila tek jednu uputnicu jer u druga dva postupka nismo ni došli do aspiracije (ako nisam nešto krivo shvatila). Idem uskoro na konzultacije u Vinogradsku pa ću vidjeti mogu li dobiti pozitivno mišljenje za donaciju i nadam se uskoro krenuti u tu priču. Nisam znala da mogu u Makedoniju na teret HZZO-a, jako korisna informacija, hvala ti.  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Meni je još prije 8 god bilo rečeno da ako hoću ostati trudna da idem na donaciju js. Nalaz AMH je bio katastrofalan što je bilo i razumljivo s obzirom na to da imam samo jedan jajnik i taj jedan jajnik bio je diran laparoskopski. Od toga sam 4 god pila kontracepciju jer imam endometriozu. 
8 god kasnije ostala sam trudna prirodno unatoč jako lošem nalazu AMH i visokom FSH. Imam 39 god.

----------


## Zenii

Špelkica preludo, baš super.Evo meni druga spontana trudnoća u dvije god, nakon godina potpomognute. Mužev nalaz uvijek katastrofa.

Nouvelle sretno!!

----------


## Nouvelle

Špelkica i Zenii, super su mi vaše priče  :Heart: , baš me razveseli kad pročitam nešto takvo i bila bih naravno presretna da mi se dogodi vaš scenarij. Jeste li nešto promijenile u prehrani ili sl.? Ja se hranim dobro, kao krvna slika mi je super, ostali hormoni isto, radim jogu... ne znam više kako da pomognem svom tijelu. Možda je glava problem.  :Unsure:

----------


## špelkica

Ja nisam ništa posebno radila. Muž se zna zezati da sam morala postati malo špekasta da sam ostala trudna. Al nije to. Mi smo čim smo dobili ti vijest da bi trebali donaciju js odlučili se za drugačije roditeljstvo- posvajanje i posvojili smo dvoje djece. Stariji je u pubertetu već. Godinama sam pila kontracepciju jer mi je rečeno da probam s tim ako hoću sačuvati jajnik radi hormona. Na trudnoću nisam ni pomislila, jajovod mi je neprohodan, imam autoimunu bolest štitnjače, endometriozu. Jednostavno nisam se imala snage boriti s tim. Oduvijek smo željeli djecu, obitelj i posvajanje nam se činilo najboljim izborom. To mi je sad prva trudnoća, treće dijete. Malo Božje čudo!

----------


## Nouvelle

> Ja nisam ništa posebno radila. Muž se zna zezati da sam morala postati malo špekasta da sam ostala trudna. Al nije to. Mi smo čim smo dobili ti vijest da bi trebali donaciju js odlučili se za drugačije roditeljstvo- posvajanje i posvojili smo dvoje djece. Stariji je u pubertetu već. Godinama sam pila kontracepciju jer mi je rečeno da probam s tim ako hoću sačuvati jajnik radi hormona. Na trudnoću nisam ni pomislila, jajovod mi je neprohodan, imam autoimunu bolest štitnjače, endometriozu. Jednostavno nisam se imala snage boriti s tim. Oduvijek smo željeli djecu, obitelj i posvajanje nam se činilo najboljim izborom. To mi je sad prva trudnoća, treće dijete. Malo Božje čudo!


Špelkica, svaka čast, treba se moći sabrati nakon svih dijagnoza i odlučiti na posvajanje, što u Hrvatskoj znamo i nije baš jednostavno. Veliko  :Heart:  za hrabrost i plemenitost. Čestitam na trudnoći  :Very Happy: , čuda se ipak događaju.

----------


## Nouvelle

Ciao ženske, ne znam gdje ova tema spada, ali išla sam napraviti test za trudnoću jer mi menstruacija kasni tjedan dana - i test je pozitivan!Ponovit ću kasnije ili sutra ponovno da se uvjerim da ne haluciniram. Ne znam ni zašto sam išla raditi test, nešto mi je došlo. A sutra kao imam dogovorene konzultacije za donaciju jajne stanice jer sam u predmenopauzi. Pozitivno sam šokirana i ne znam bih li skakala ili da pričekam sa skakanjem... da pijem suplemente koje pijem (koenzim, vitamin d, riblje ulje i folacin) ili ne pijem. Zbunjena skroz  :Trči:

----------


## špelkica

Sad tek vidim! Čestitam!!! Prebaci se k nama na trudnoću. 
Ha ha, tebi kasnila tj dana, meni mj dana pa nisam mogla vjerovati do prvog ultrazvuka. A sad već lupa u trbuhu.

----------


## Daria1505

Drage cure i članice kluba 39+!
Šaljem pozdrave od nove članice

----------


## maca2

> Evo da se javim s dobrim vijestima! Nakon fijaska u veljači u Petrovoj (aspiracija 4 nezrele jajne stanice) sad u kolovozu smo bili u postupku u IVF poliklinici.
> Skroz drugi pristup i stimulacija. Dobili 10 js, 8 zrelih, 5 oplođeno (mm na dan oplodnje dijagnoza crypto


Kako je lijepo i emotivno vidjeti ovaj svoj post. Nedugo zatim sam objavila (na drugoj temi) da je postupak bio uspješan. 

Ne pišem često ovdje (više sam aktivna na FB grupi MPO) ali rado navratim ovdje jer je tu počeo moj put i prve informacije/postupci još davne 2009. godine! 

Na našu neizmjeru sreću dočekali smo naše drugo MPO čudo u svibnju 2021. ❤️ (dječak). Rodila sam 2 mjeseca prije 41.rođendana. Trudnoća je bila teška i komplicirana (uveden heparin u 16.tt, hitan carski rez) ali sve bih opet ponovila!

Ne odustaje drage suborke...godinama usprkos, ako imate još volje, želje, snage i mogućnosti tjerajte dalje do cilja! Sretno vam do neba i neka vam se svima želja ostvari

----------


## Zagabria

Pozdrav, imam skoro 40 godina i dijete od 5 godina iz prvog braka. Sa novim partnerom želim još jedno dijete. Već neko vrijeme imamo nezaštićene odnose i u plodne dane, ali (silom prilika) ne baš na dan ovulacije.

Svakako mislim da bi bilo dobro napraviti pretrage, da vidimo ima li smisla 'gubiti vrijeme' na tradicionalnu metodu  :Smile:  

Zanima me, koje bismo pretrage trebali napraviti prije nego dođemo na prvi razgovor sa ginekologom? 

Hvala svima

----------


## Inesz

Draga Zagabria,
dobro došla na forum.

Svakako bi trebalo napraviti spermiogram i za tebe hormonski status 3.-5. dan ciklusa + AMH, plus progesteron 21. dan ciklusa.

Sjajno je da već imaš dijete, ali obzirom na tvojih 40 godina, predlažem da ne gubitš vrijeme kod primarnog ginekologa već zatražiš uputnicu za subspecijalista humane reprodukcije u bolnicama ili da odeš privatno.

Što se tiče redovitih spolnih odnosa, oni se preporučuju i kod težih oblika smanjene plodnosti (kod parova koji su u postupcima IVF-a). 

Spolni odnosi na sam dan ovulacije vrlo rijetko dovode do trudnoće jer je životni vijek jajne satnice nakon ovulacije samo 12-24 h.
Poželjno je imati spolne odnose svako 2-3 dana u plodom razdoblju, dakle u onih 10-ak dana prije ovulacije.
Mislim, ni nakon ovulacije tradicionalne metode ne štete, naprotiv  :Smile: , ali (uglavnom) ne vode trudnoći  :Smile: 

Je li ti partner već možda napravio spermiogram?

----------


## Inesz

Maca2, Špelkica, Novuelle čestitam! Sretno vama i vašoj dječici.

----------


## špelkica

Inesz, hvala! Evo mi smo manje od mj dana do poroda, stiže dečko! Naporno je, ali izdržat ćemo. S trudnoćom je više-manje bilo sve ok. Rodit ću mj dana prije svog 40.rođendana.

----------


## Inesz

Špelkice, baš mi je drago.
Ti si čudo, lijepi su takva iznenađenja.  :Smile:  Izdrži još malo do susreta s bebicom.
Sretno!

----------


## špelkica

Draga Inesz, ja tu bebu smatram čudom. Jučer na pregledu veli dr da sam tipičan primjer kad par odustane od trudnoće i opusti se pa se dogodi.

----------


## Suzy Sue

Pozdrav svima, ulazim u 45, bila sam na prvom postupku u 12 mj i sada u 2. 14.2. su mi napravili ET s dvije stanice, danas sam radila betu koja iznosi 119.6 i sva sam u šoku ( pozitivnom) ali i malo u strahu od druge bete koju radim u ponedjeljak. Radila sam u poliklinici IVF koji su mi danas rekkli " čestitamo. beta je super, trudni ste, nastavite s terapijom, ponovite betu u pon pa ce čujemo" 
i ja sva zbunjena :D

----------


## Inesz

Suzy Sue, dobro došla na forum! Čestitam na pozitvnoj beti! Kako se razvija trudnoća?

Pročitala sam na drugoj temi da je Špelkica rodila  :Smile: 
Čestitam Špelkice, neka vas prati dugi, radostan i ispunjen život! :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Hvala Inesz, malac je prošao 5 tj, cicamo i uživamo.

----------


## Mucize

Pozdrav ljudi, evo ja sam novo registriran na forumu, partnerica mi je upravo prošla postupak umjetne oplodnje u Repromedu kod dr. Radončića, ali evo nažalost nije uspjelo, ali ne damo se i nastavljamo dalje. 
Isprike unaprijed što neću neke termine i nazive dobro možda napisati, ali vi ćete mi pomoći sa vašim iskustvima  :Smile: 

Partnerica mi ima 44 godine, nemamo djece i probali smo pošto već duže godina ne ide prirodno, postupak medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. Preporučen nam je Zagreb i dr. Radončić za kojeg evo imamo samo riječi hvale kao stručnjaka i općenito osobe. 
Partnerica pije već oko pola godine Eutirox za štitnjaču jer nam je savjetovano pa i od Dr. Radončića da bez regulirane štitnjače niti ne idemo u sam postupak oplodnje. Sada je to ok izregulirano i krenuli smo bili u sami postupak. Moram napomenuti samo da je moj spermiogram potpuno uredan, ja sam dosta i mlađi pa što se tiče toga dijela nema problema.

Startali smo sa dugim protokolom i dobiveni su sljedeći ljekovi:
Sprej SUpercur 3x1
2pena Pergoveris 900IU

Iako je ultrazvuk pokazivao 5-6 mogućih antralnih folikula na pregledima, na prvom pregledu nakon 7 dana pokazalo je samo tri jajne stanice koje su krenule rasti, a nakraju su punkcijom izvađene dvije, a od toga da je samo jedna bila dobra nažalost, ali se uspjela oploditi i vratiti nazad.

Međutim, neki dan je vađena beta i nalaz je bio negativan.

Ono zbog čega se javljam je to da mi napišete vaša iskustva koja bi po vama bila najbolja klinika za probati ponovni postupak obzirom da je vremena radi godina partnerice sve manje. Čitali smo dosta i nema problema i da nastavimo sa Dr. Radončićem ili možda ima još neka ok poliklinika u Zagrebu koja je po vama bolja (IVF poliklinika?)

Pošto smo iz Rijeke razmišljamo i o Sloveniji ukoliko je tamo još bolje, recimo Ljubljana ako imaju stručne i ok doktore?

Evo zanimaju nas vaša iskustva i savjeti, prvenstveno smo razočarani što je nažalost dobiveno samo jedno ok jajašce bez dodatnih zamrznutih tako da sada cijeli postupak moramo proći nanovo, ali makar sada više znamo o tome.

Puno hvala na vašem svakom komentaru.

----------


## Mucize

Šta baš nitko ništa, malo brzam znam, ali dosta nam hitno čuti i druga mišljenja pa da opet krenemo u postupak, sada se po uputi doktora čeka menstruacija...
Moram napomenuti što sam zaboravio u prvom javljanju navesti da je prije godinu i pol dvije trudnoća uspjela prirodnim putem odmah nakon odstranjivanja polipa, ali beta nije rasla kako treba, dakle biokemijska trudnoća.

----------


## ina33

Uf, Mucize, 44 godine je jako puno za prvorotku. Jeste li skloni razmišljati o alternativnim načinima IVF-a, konkretno donaciji jajne stanice (Prag)? Ako imate ograničeni novčani i psihofizčki budžet, ja bih vam savjetovala to iz "IVF" palete. Drugo je sve svejedno - Radončić i njegov biolog je dovoljno dobar kao i IVF poliklinika i svi u Sloveniji itd. S tom dobi je lagano upitno smislen postupak s vl. jajnim stanicama kod bilo koga - šanse neće biti puno veće nego prirodno jer žene u toj dobi ne reagiraju više dobro na terapiju (nema kvalitetnih jajnih stanica puno), pa se (ako nema zaštopane jajovode) šanse skoro izjednačavaju sa seksom u kućnoj radinosti, a sve su to male šanse. Nažalost, svugdje možete očekivati sličan rezultat. Nije razočaravajuće nažalost da od 5-6 antralnih folikula u dobi žene od 44 dobijete 1 js, to je očekivano nažalost.

Sretno u svemu, u svim odlukama!

----------


## ina33

Smrznuti u dobi od 44 godine su nažalost ravni SF-u. Smrznute možete očekivati ako se odlučite na Prag i donaciju jajnih stanica. Vidite, zbrojite se, novce i sve raspoloživo. Nadam se da su vam liječnici iskreno i OK iskomunicirali što možete očekivati od IVF-a u toj dobi žene u smislu statistike uspješnosti postupaka za žensku dob od 44 godine.

Ugrubo nešto sa sajta mariborske bolnice, tamo grubio navode samo skupinu 39 plus (neki prag za veće opadanje ženske plodnosti je preko 35, pa preko 40):

https://www.ukc-mb.si/ivf/zunajteles...nost-postopkov

S obzirom na veliki upliv crkve na sve ginekološko u RH, a na IVF posebno, ja se ne bih pouzdala u hrv. izvore oko bilo čega vezano za ginu. Ali, ugrubo je to isto, ne razlikuje se uspješnost preko 40 jer je svugdje jako mala.

Mislim da je Hrvatima za donaciju najbliži Prag. Slovenci donaciju dozvoljavaju samo vl. državljankama.

----------


## ina33

U RH ne postoji donacija jajnih stanica, mislim da je nedozvoljena.

----------


## ina33

U tim godinama nije problem samo manji broj jajnih stanica (količina, može se mjeriti vađenjem AMH iz krvi ili vidjeti možda na UZV-u), nego i nekvaliteta (nema "mjerača" za to, osim cjeloljudskog iskustva - žene su tada manje plodne, ako i zanesu statistički su velike šanse za anomalija ploda uslijed nekvalitete jajne stanice (trisomije, spontani, biokemijske). Na ovom topicu i na podforumu je bilo tema kako se "poboljšava" kvaliteta jajnih stanica, a i neki liječnici znaju dati savjeta o poboljšanju kvalitete jajnih stanica, ali moje je mišljenje da je to placebo jer nekog znanstv. članka koji je peer-reviewed na tu temu bojim se da nema. Nisu u toj dobi sve stanice nekvalitetne, rode žene, ali to je jako rijetko, dogodi se da uleti koja jajna stanica koja je OK, ali mislim da se izvana ne može na to utjecati jedući ovo ili ono ili pijući neki pripravak.

Oprosti ako ti je ovo previše, ja nisam od onih koja misli da pomaže lakonskim "misli pozitivno" i "sretno". Ja vam nastojim pomoći da shvatite realnosti i da se pokušate preorganizirati u okviru vaših mogućnosti - od toga što vam je prihvatljivo emotivno-financijski-logistički ako vam je želja za djetetom jaka. OK mi je i da se par liječi na način "iskoristit ćemo sve koliko imamo snage", ali onda par mora znati kolike su šanse onoga što trenutno pokušava i svjesno odlučiti - ok, uh, shvaćam, al to je svejedno moja odluka.

----------


## Mucize

Hvala puno na detaljnom odgovoru, mislimo da je Prag isto jedna od opcija, ali jedino ako nikako ne bude isla klasicna ivf. 
Mislim da ćemo probati bar jos jednom do dva puta u Zagrebu privatno pa ako nikako ne bude išlo onda je jedna od opcija Prag i donacija jajne stanice, nadam se da neće trebati :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

https://www.neplodnost.hr/donacija-j...at-majcinstvo/

Na ovom linku pise da je preko 44 godine trudnoca s vl. stanicama skoro pa nemoguca bez obz. sto zena moze imati uredne menge, dok je sansa s doniranom stanicom 50 posto. Mislim da i za donaciju postoji granica dokad se smije raditi jer postaje prerizicna za dob zene, al pretpostavljam da tu ipak imate fore.

----------


## Mucize

Da, sve znamo, ali bi voljeli prije Praga bar još 1-2 puta probati klasični ivf pa se nikad ne zna, možda se desi čudo. Čak je i dr. Radončić rekao da je prošle godine imao dvije trudnice od 43-44 godine, sve to ovisi, netko ne može sa 25 nikako a netko rodi sa 46, iako je to rijeđe sigurno.

----------


## ina33

Probajte, vecina mora ispunit prvo taj emotivni dio 'rpobali smo'. Nemojte samo zapet u tome jer sve je to oportnitetni trosak - dok vrtis jedno, ne mozes drugo, godine idu, trosis zivce, emocije i novce, izostajes s posla itd. Statistika je neumoljiva,  netko nece s 25 nikako, al s 46 si clanak u novinama, toliko je neumoljivo.

----------


## Jelena

Potpis na inu. Ja sam mijenjala klinike. Baš mi je dr. Radončić kasnije rekao da to nije baš dobra opcija, jer dr može iz neuspjelog postupka zaključiti što nije bilo u redu. Ja bih paralelno dogovarala Prag i ovdje još jedan postupak odradila, na vašem mjestu. Biološko vrijeme juri u ovoj dobi.

----------


## ina33

Slučajno sam naletila na ovo što sam već lijepila na drugom topicu, ovo je stara vijest - older women are exploited by IVF clinics "trading on hope", the fertility watchdog warned - prijevod: IVF klinike eksploatiraju starije žene "prodavajući im nadu", upozorava reproduktivni regulator.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-48008635

Britanski regulator je prepoznao potrebu zaštite žena starijih od 42 godine da im se reklamira IVF s vlastitim stanicama kao neka pomoć i iole realna nada. Doduše, tamo su tretmani skuplji, ali nitko novce, pogotovo danas s ratnom krizom i looming novom svj. financijskom krizom, ne nalazi na cesti.

Iz članka posebno o ženama preko 44, poražavajući postotak - 1% uspjeha.

"The latest HFEA figures show that, among those using their own eggs, out of 2,265 embryo transfers in 2017, just 75 women aged 43 to 44 ended up with a baby.


For those over 44, the success rate was even lower - amounting to 1% between 2004 and 2017."

Be smart i što kraće vrtite besperspektivno hrčkovo kolo, rekla bih vam.

----------


## ina33

Naime, samo jedan winner tog kola, a samo je 1 posto šanse da ćete taj winner bit vi. Puno toga se gubi u komunikaciji, moguće da sve strane čuju drugo - liječnicima izgleda "a kad nas mole", pacijentima "a ima nade"... Sretno i pametno! Nemam ništa protiv dr. Radončića, pače, obožavam ga.... ali sam i ja svjesna adiktivnog potencijala IVF-a i kad gledam unazad, čini mi se da nisam to bila ja koja je u svojoj 42 (nakon već jedne IVF bebe against all odds) vrtila daljnje postupke za šansu koju sam znala da je 2% (tad mi je izgledalo "a nije loše", sad... sad mi se čini da sam to sve sanjala).

----------


## ina33

IVF doktori bi trebali koji put biti pomagači u tome da se ne radi IVF, a to je njima teško. I ostalim ljudima je teško, imaju svi svoje demone. Glas onih koji će ti reći nešto drugo je tako rijedak, zato ja nastojim bit neki takav glas i olakšati nekome reset.

----------


## Mucize

Zahvaljujem vam se ina33 na detaljnim savjetima, ali evo mi smo se ipak odlučili za još jedan IVF postupak i to naravno kod istog doktora - Dr. Radončić jer smo zaključili da nije dobro mijenjati u ovom trenutku kliniku, a i radi se o jednom ako ne i najboljem stručnjaku u našoj zemlji za IVF.

Evo ja ću to laički objasniti, ali vi ćete puno bolje shvatiti o čemu se radi. Dakle radi se o ženi 1978 godište, ovaj put na temelju folikumetrije odredila se blaga stimulacija, dakle ne kao prošli put gdje su ljekovi koštali nešto više od 6.000 kuna, a dobilo se samo jedno jajašce koje je transferirano, ali nije došlo do pozitivne bete (to je bilo u petom mjesecu ove godine).
Sada je išla na temelju ultrazvuka i folikometrije blaga stimulacija sa penom (dva uboda su bila samo čini mi se i došlo je to oko 500-600 kuna) te se ponovno aspiracijom od dvije lijepe velike folikule dobilo samo jedno jajašce. Šteta jer dva bi bila ajmo reći barem malo veća šansa, ali i ovako se nadamo da ćemo biti mi taj jedan od 100 sretnika statističkih.
Čekali smo cijeli vikend hoće li se uspjeti to jedno jajašce uspješno oploditi tkzv. dijeliti na stanice i javljeno nam je u ponedjeljak da je jajašce i spermiji idealni kako i trebaju biti (dijelilo se na 8 dijelova- IDEALNO).
Jučer je napravljen embriotransfer te se sada čeka 31.10. i nalaz bete. Znamo da su šanse male, ali eto nije grijeh nadati se  :Smile: 
Doktori su nam isto tako objasnili sve te da masa žena ide u Prag, Španjolsku ili Makedoniju po donaciju jajašca te velik broj uspije dobiti bebu, ali to naravno nisu geni te žene. Mislim da za to treba dobro razmisliti i odlučiti.
Što reći o Dr. Radončiću i njegovom biologu Patriku i med. sestrama? Prije svega veliki ljudi pa onda i veliki stručnjaci, oni nisu naravno Bogovi da mogu učiniti nemoguće, ali sa svojim znanjem i iskustvom čine sve da što veći broj parova dobije djecu. Moje apsolutne preporuke i pozitivna iskustva su za navedenu kliniku, ako treba kome detaljnije info slobodno neka se javi.

Ono sa čime jedino nisam zadovoljan je to što moja partnerica ne želi poslušati, a to je da ja smatram da nakon embriotransfera je dobro izbjegavati stresne situacije, ne samo radi embriotransfera nego i radi problema sa štitnjačom i velikim brojem antitijela koja moguće dodatno blokiraju trudnoću, a stres utječe na štitnjaču i njezin rad.
Tako da sam je jedva nagovorio da ide raditi tek od ponedjeljka, a ne odmah danas jer je trenutno na poslu gdje radi situacija koma što se tiče i posla (rokovi i presinzi) te općenito međuljudskih odnosa. 
Ja smatram da treba izbjegavati stres koliko god je moguće, ali naravno da to nije presudan faktor za trudnoću (jer inače ne bi žene ostale trudne koje su silovane itd...).

Tako da evo čekamo 31.10., sada se iskreno ne opterećujemo, ali smo zadovoljni da je od dva pokušaja u tim godinama ipak uspjelo doći do embriotransfera što kod mnogih nije niti moguće. Postavio sam si cilj da se makar jedno jajašce izvuče da nije sav taj put do Zagreba i toliko puta bio uzaludan, a da ne govorim financijski itd....

----------


## Mucize

> Zahvaljujem vam se ina33 na detaljnim savjetima, ali evo mi smo se ipak odlučili za još jedan IVF postupak i to naravno kod istog doktora - Dr. Radončić jer smo zaključili da nije dobro mijenjati u ovom trenutku kliniku, a i radi se o jednom ako ne i najboljem stručnjaku u našoj zemlji za IVF.
> 
> Evo ja ću to laički objasniti, ali vi ćete puno bolje shvatiti o čemu se radi. Dakle radi se o ženi 1978 godište, ovaj put na temelju folikumetrije odredila se blaga stimulacija, dakle ne kao prošli put gdje su ljekovi koštali nešto više od 6.000 kuna, a dobilo se samo jedno jajašce koje je transferirano, ali nije došlo do pozitivne bete (to je bilo u petom mjesecu ove godine).
> Sada je išla na temelju ultrazvuka i folikometrije blaga stimulacija sa penom (dva uboda su bila samo čini mi se i došlo je to oko 500-600 kuna) te se ponovno aspiracijom od dvije lijepe velike folikule dobilo samo jedno jajašce. Šteta jer dva bi bila ajmo reći barem malo veća šansa, ali i ovako se nadamo da ćemo biti mi taj jedan od 100 sretnika statističkih.
> Čekali smo cijeli vikend hoće li se uspjeti to jedno jajašce uspješno oploditi tkzv. dijeliti na stanice i javljeno nam je u ponedjeljak da je jajašce i spermiji idealni kako i trebaju biti (dijelilo se na 8 dijelova- IDEALNO).
> Jučer je napravljen embriotransfer te se sada čeka 31.10. i nalaz bete. Znamo da su šanse male, ali eto nije grijeh nadati se 
> Doktori su nam isto tako objasnili sve te da masa žena ide u Prag, Španjolsku ili Makedoniju po donaciju jajašca te velik broj uspije dobiti bebu, ali to naravno nisu geni te žene. Mislim da za to treba dobro razmisliti i odlučiti.
> Što reći o Dr. Radončiću i njegovom biologu Patriku i med. sestrama? Prije svega veliki ljudi pa onda i veliki stručnjaci, oni nisu naravno Bogovi da mogu učiniti nemoguće, ali sa svojim znanjem i iskustvom čine sve da što veći broj parova dobije djecu. Moje apsolutne preporuke i pozitivna iskustva su za navedenu kliniku, ako treba kome detaljnije info slobodno neka se javi.
> 
> ...



Na žalost nakon ponovnog uspješnog embriotransfera beta je negativna  :Sad: 

Možda je onda vrijeme za donaciju jajne stanice kako ste već i pisali, ali eto zadovoljni smo što smo pokušali po drugi put...

----------


## ina33

Sretno dalje, sve vas to vodi nekoj odluci.

----------


## ina33

A ovo s ibjegavanjem stresa (ma sta to znacilo, meni bi veci stres bilo lezanje doma i osluskivanje umisljenih simptoma od 100 rokova) nema veze, nikako nemoj zenu kriviti, zivot je stres sam po sebi. 

Nije stvar u stresu, stitnjaci itd. Dob je (najvjerojatnije), a zato se zna rjesenje, a to nema veze sa stresom. Dakle, pls nemoj stresirat zenu sa stresom. Poslusaj ti nju da napravi sto njoj pase, a steta je da se oko toga kacite kad nidgje veze... Kvaka je u necem stotom. Cuvajte vas odnos.

To sa stresom je klasican muski point, a i zenski, al ta brija na stres je nepotrebna jer nije u tome stos, popularnoj literaturi unatoc.

----------


## Mucize

Ina hvala na odgovoru, slažem se sada nakon svega u potpunosti sa vama. 
Meni je lagano te sam ja svakako za donaciju, ali treba se staviti i u poziciju žene te će trebati neko vrijeme da to prihvati, lako je govoriti sa muške perspektive.

Dvoumimo se sada da li probati u nekoj drugoj klinici u Zagrebu (poliklinika IVF dr. Šimunić) ili početi polako prikupljati nalaze za Prag i detaljnije se informirati. Međutim sa tri postupka ovdje kod nas ukoliko i treći put bude neuspješan potrošiti će se već za sam postupak u Pragu gdje su šanse daleko veće za trudnoćom, ali za to sve treba veoma jaka psihička stabilnost.
Možda otići na konzultacije kod dr. Šimunića pa vidjeti što bi on iskreno rekao, uostalom oni direktno surađuju sa Pronatalom te su dio njihove grupacije.

----------


## ina33

Kratko - prikupljaj nalaze za Prag.

Šimunić vam ne može ponuditi ama baš ništa povrh onoga što ima ponuditi Radončić. Vjerojatno ti i Radončić surađuje s Pronatalom. 

Najiskrenije se nadam da Šimunić neće zagovarati nastavak vrćenja istoga, samo pak sad u svojoj poliklinici. Ako vama psihološki treba još jedan postupak kod još nekog trećega da biste prihvatili ono što je najrealnije, napravite to. To je najvj. gubitak i novaca i vremena, ali i utiranje puta za spremnost za donaciju. Najiskrenije se nadam da sam uspjela postići to da makneš temu "žena je u stresu" s tvoje mentalno-emotivne mape.

----------


## ina33

I također, čuvajte se nuđenja postupaka koje je i britanski zdravstv. sustav okarakterizirao kao "upsell add-onse" (nepotrebne postupke koji se nude već psihički i financijski vulnerabilnim parovima u smislu "prodaje nade", a koji nisu znanstv. dokazani da išta pomažu) - npr. scratching endoemtrija. Neko vrijeme ga je nudio Cito u Splitu, iskreno se nadam da nije u paleti ponude nijedne poliklinike više. A, ako jest, da se nudi uz jasan "waiver and disclaimer" da je nedokazana uspješnost toga.

----------


## Mucize

Ina33 da li Vi možda znate da li HZZO ima obvezu snositi dio troškova za umjetnu oplodnju u Pragu za ženu u toj dobi od 44 god, makar troškove puta ili neki manji dio, ili obzirom na dob ne snose ništa...

----------


## Mucize

Također smo dobili i savjet od doktora da u Češkoj uzmemo isključivo osnovni paket sa jednom blastocistom te je cijeli proces oko 5 000 eura, ali taj dio mi nije jasan. Zar nije bolje uzeti paket od minimum 3 dobivena embrija (cijena oko 7 000 eura) gdje će se u slučaju neuspjeha pri prvom transferu biti moguće odmah otići na drugi zamrznuti embrij.

U prvom slučaju samo jedne blastociste u slučaju neuspjeha onda opet sve ispočetka i novih 5000 eura ako dobro shvaćam taj dio... Mislim nije garancija 100 posto uspjeha ni u kojem slučaju, ali ići na takav rizik i samo jednu blastocistu hmm....

----------


## ina33

> Ina33 da li Vi možda znate da li HZZO ima obvezu snositi dio troškova za umjetnu oplodnju u Pragu za ženu u toj dobi od 44 god, makar troškove puta ili neki manji dio, ili obzirom na dob ne snose ništa...


Ne znam, bojim se da ne.

----------


## ina33

> Također smo dobili i savjet od doktora da u Češkoj uzmemo isključivo osnovni paket sa jednom blastocistom te je cijeli proces oko 5 000 eura, ali taj dio mi nije jasan. Zar nije bolje uzeti paket od minimum 3 dobivena embrija (cijena oko 7 000 eura) gdje će se u slučaju neuspjeha pri prvom transferu biti moguće odmah otići na drugi zamrznuti embrij.
> 
> U prvom slučaju samo jedne blastociste u slučaju neuspjeha onda opet sve ispočetka i novih 5000 eura ako dobro shvaćam taj dio... Mislim nije garancija 100 posto uspjeha ni u kojem slučaju, ali ići na takav rizik i samo jednu blastocistu hmm....


Za ova pitanja ti je ovaj topic:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83044-P...4%8CE%C5%A0KOJ

A vezano za sufinanciranje, mislim da se u RH ženi sufinancira do 42 godine, mislim da preko toga ne.

----------


## ina33

Koji je doktor davao savjet koji paket uzeti? Zaboravila sam koliko ti žena ima godina, ako je 44, po meni jedina vam je opcija donacija, a bilo kakva sekirancija nakon transfera kao neki uzrok, stres.... nemoj o tome razmišljati, pls. Uzrok su njene stanice tj. njena dob, a ne može se embrij proučiti samo morfološki i opisima (lijep - nelijep).

----------


## Mucize

> Koji je doktor davao savjet koji paket uzeti? Zaboravila sam koliko ti žena ima godina, ako je 44, po meni jedina vam je opcija donacija, a bilo kakva sekirancija nakon transfera kao neki uzrok, stres.... nemoj o tome razmišljati, pls. Uzrok su njene stanice tj. njena dob, a ne može se embrij proučiti samo morfološki i opisima (lijep - nelijep).


Dr. Radončić je savjetovao to da je najbolje uzeti 1 blastocistu 5000 eura, otići dva puta max u Prag i odraditi sve.

ALi to u slučaju da uspije iz prve što je isto upitno. Koliki je postotak da uspije iz prve?

Po meni je bolje uzeti paket gdje bar garantiraju 3 blastociste, ako prva ne uspije jer je onda manji trošak nego opet sve ispočetka naći novu donorku...

----------


## ina33

> Dr. Radončić je savjetovao to da je najbolje uzeti 1 blastocistu 5000 eura, otići dva puta max u Prag i odraditi sve.
> 
> ALi to u slučaju da uspije iz prve što je isto upitno. Koliki je postotak da uspije iz prve?
> 
> Po meni je bolje uzeti paket gdje bar garantiraju 3 blastociste, ako prva ne uspije jer je onda manji trošak nego opet sve ispočetka naći novu donorku...


Generalno, računa se da IVF kod para kod kojeg je žena mlada, a kod muškarca nema issuea, uspijeva u 25% iz prve. Detalje vezano za donaciju ne znam - neka te ne zavara moja kao "stručnost" jer sam tu tabula rasa. Pls priključi se topicu Potpomognuta u Češkoj (ako već nisi). Oni će te tamo najbolje savjetovati.

----------


## ina33

Ne znam je li možda mislio da je zamrzavanje embrija neki bed - ali mislim da ne može biti (ja imam dijete npr. iz zamrznutog embrija, a puno drugih - ljepših i "svježih" nije dalo uspjeh). Najbolje vam je odmah njega pitati zašto tako misli pa još to krosčekirati s iskustvom parova koji idu u Prag.

----------

